# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  POTPOMOGNUTA NA VUKU VRHOVCU

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, s obzirom da se ova tema raširila na 45  str. već je krajnji rok da otvorimo novu.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnih 45tak i  stranica ima nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

evo i nekoliko linkova kako teme ne bi ponavljali:

ANDROLOG NA VV

 CIJENA POSTUPKA NA VV


SRETNO!  :Love:  




vaš MRM tim



Važnije informacije i zaključci: 

*Telefoni: 
androlog 2353 904 
ginekologija 2353 907 
zvati od 14-15 sati 

Djelatnici: 
dr. med. DRAŽEN LUČINGER 
dr. med.MIRO ŠIMUN ALEBIĆ 

dipl. ing. bilogije LANA KRILE, mr.sc 
dipl. ing. bilogije ROMINA RAKOŠ JUSTAMENT, mr.sc 
med. lab. ing. SLAVICA OREŠKOVIĆ 
lab. teh. JOSIP BARIŠIĆ 
lab. teh. DAVORKA BLAŠKOVIĆ* 

Dobro je znati: 
*[b] Spermiogram se čeka između 20 i 40 dana 
* Spermiogram iz druge klinike ne priznaju 
* Za spermiogram se ne treba naručiti 
* Pregled kod androloga čeka se 1 – 2 mjeseca 
* Rezultati se čekaju od 3 – 5 tjedana 
* Za pregled kod ginekologa se trebate naručiti 
* Ako idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 sati 
* Za dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka 
* Folikulometrija u postupku od 07:00 – 08:30 Ne morate se javljati sestri. 
* Štoperica – Choragon se prima na VV – 3 kat u 23:00 (ponesite neki osobni dokument jer vas stražar neće pustiti) 
* Prije punkcije u stimuliranom postupku dobijete injekciju tramala + injekciju apaurina 
* Prije punkcije u prirodnom postupku ništa ne dobivate 
* Na dan punkcije ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač 
* Postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija nakon stimuliranog postupka 
* Nedjeljom i praznikom se ne rade punkcije niti transferi

----------


## romanica

Cure,zanima me da li u stimulaciji bole jajnici i da li se mogu uzeti neke tablete ?hvala

----------


## Bebel

> Cure,zanima me da li u stimulaciji bole jajnici i da li se mogu uzeti neke tablete ?hvala


Obzirom da se u stimulaciji redovito obavlja UZV, o korištenju dodatnih ljekova i eventualnih simptoma upoznaj svojeg doktora i s njim se konzultiraj.

----------


## weather

Viki imaš dobar broj za nazvati sestre dr. L  *2353-893*

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure,zanima me da li u stimulaciji bole jajnici i da li se mogu uzeti neke tablete ?hvala


Mene nisu bolili nešto posebno malo ih osjetiš ali to je dobar znak, a na koje tablete misliš?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> romanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,zanima me da li u stimulaciji bole jajnici i da li se mogu uzeti neke tablete ?hvala
> 
> 
> Obzirom da se u stimulaciji redovito obavlja UZV, o korištenju dodatnih ljekova i eventualnih simptoma upoznaj svojeg doktora i s njim se konzultiraj.


x

----------


## ketty28

* Štoperica – Choragon se prima na VV – 3 kat u 23:00 (ponesite neki osobni dokument jer vas stražar neće pustiti) 
* Prije punkcije u stimuliranom postupku dobijete injekciju tramala + injekciju apaurina 
* Prije punkcije u prirodnom postupku ništa ne dobivate 
* Na dan punkcije ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač 
** Postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija nakon stimuliranog postupka* 
* Nedjeljom i praznikom se ne rade punkcije niti transferi[/color][/quote]
jel ovo  boldano nasto novo ili je greska

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ketty ja mislim da su moderatorice samo kopirale bez ispravljanja ovog djela o zamrzavanju, taj dio bi sad trebalo izbaciti jer se ne smije zamrzavati zametke

----------


## ketty28

aha, sorry nisam znala, vec sam pomislila da ima nade ...

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.Ja se jučer vratila iz Zagreba.Izvadili mi samo krv pregled nisam imala.Možete li mi reći koliko vremena treba da se naruči Gonal-F i Klomifen?Idući put trebam doći 21.dan ciklusa.Što se radi taj 21.dan i kad mogu računati da kreće postupak?Najviše pitam zbog višekratnog putnog naloga,jer ne znam da li je sad vrijeme da ga tražim.Oprostite ako je puno pitanja :?

----------


## nela.

Ja sam gonale dobila nakon 2 dana a i višekratni putni sam dobila bez problema a klomifene ti tvoj ginić da na recept.Sretno

----------


## Ela28

> Ja sam gonale dobila nakon 2 dana a i višekratni putni sam dobila bez problema a klomifene ti tvoj ginić da na recept.Sretno


Ok,hvala ti,onda još neću naručivati,imam vremena,to se ništa ne plaća ili? :? Jel mi znaš reći otprilike kad ću idući put morati doći tamo nakon onog 21.dana? :?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bok cure.Ja se jučer vratila iz Zagreba.Izvadili mi samo krv pregled nisam imala.Možete li mi reći koliko vremena treba da se naruči Gonal-F i Klomifen?Idući put trebam doći 21.dan ciklusa.Što se radi taj 21.dan i kad mogu računati da kreće postupak?Najviše pitam zbog višekratnog putnog naloga,jer ne znam da li je sad vrijeme da ga tražim.Oprostite ako je puno pitanja :?


Idući postupak bi ti trebao krenuti sljedeći ciklus , po ovom što si napisala.
21 dc te još pregleda da vidi ako ima kakvih cisti i onda ti da detaljne upute o korištenju ljekova što koji dan počinješ.
A ljekovi bi trebali doći brzo sve ovisi od ginekologa ako je ok ili nije, moj recimo zavlači i već mi je napomenuo da je njemu zakonski rok mjesec dana i ne zna da li će mi stići već za sljedeći ciklus ljekovi  :Mad:  
Sretno

----------


## nela.

Ne ništa ne plačaš imaš pravo 6 puta preko HZZO-a

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok cure.Ja se jučer vratila iz Zagreba.Izvadili mi samo krv pregled nisam imala.Možete li mi reći koliko vremena treba da se naruči Gonal-F i Klomifen?Idući put trebam doći 21.dan ciklusa.Što se radi taj 21.dan i kad mogu računati da kreće postupak?Najviše pitam zbog višekratnog putnog naloga,jer ne znam da li je sad vrijeme da ga tražim.Oprostite ako je puno pitanja :?
> 
> 
> Idući postupak bi ti trebao krenuti sljedeći ciklus , po ovom što si napisala.
> 21 dc te još pregleda da vidi ako ima kakvih cisti i onda ti da detaljne upute o korištenju ljekova što koji dan počinješ.
> A ljekovi bi trebali doći brzo sve ovisi od ginekologa ako je ok ili nije, moj recimo zavlači i već mi je napomenuo da je njemu zakonski rok mjesec dana i ne zna da li će mi stići već za sljedeći ciklus ljekovi  
> Sretno


Hvala ti puno,otići ću ja ujutro do ginekologa pa ga pitati,nadam se da me neće zavlačiti kao tvoj jer već imam s njim problema oko putnih naloga.Pozdrav  :Razz:

----------


## andream

> * Postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija nakon stimuliranog postupka


Pa zamrzavanje je omogućeno u posebnim slučajevima (krvarenje, hiperstimulacija i sl.), barem bi trebalo biti ako je vjerovati obećanjima...

----------


## Bebel

> * Postoji mogućnost zamrzavanja embrija nakon stimuliranog postupka
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa zamrzavanje je omogućeno u posebnim slučajevima (krvarenje, hiperstimulacija i sl.), barem bi trebalo biti ako je vjerovati obećanjima...


Nastavno na tu temu na *Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona* imate lijepo pojašnjenje zakona od strane naše *pino*  pa se pridružite

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83944

----------


## nataša

cure, jel vam poznato bi li sestre, ko bih ih zamolila, poslale mi neke papire iz mog kartona koji mi sad trebaju kako sam se prebacila  u KBO Osijek, treba mi protokol induciranja ...tj. dr. treba podatak koliko sma inekcija dobila da bi mi se postigla stimulacija koju sam imala..

ako neko zna...

----------


## Dodirko

To sam ja napisala prije više od godinu dana....   :Sad:  

Dogovorite se sa moderatoricom da ispravi tekst.

Sretno cure!!!   :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> To sam ja napisala prije više od godinu dana....   
> 
> Dogovorite se sa moderatoricom da ispravi tekst.
> 
> Sretno cure!!!


jel to vezano za moj post, ne komntam?¨!

----------


## draga

Samo za info - jutros na VV prilicna guzva i to samo s pacijenticama od dr.L - dr.A nije radio jutros..
Bilo je par cura na punkciji i par za transfer..tako da - nesto se definitivno dogada..Jutros bas guzvasticno kao nekad..

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Dodirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> To sam ja napisala prije više od godinu dana....   
> 
> Dogovorite se sa moderatoricom da ispravi tekst.
> 
> Sretno cure!!!  
> 
> ...


Ne mislim da je Dodirko govorila o tekstu koji se odnosi na zamrzavanje zametaka na VV 

Nataša probaj ih pitati mislim da to ovisi o njihovom trenutnom raspoloženju, količini posla, ali ako su od volje vjerujem da će ti izaći u susret  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Samo za info - jutros na VV prilicna guzva i to samo s pacijenticama od dr.L - dr.A nije radio jutros..
> Bilo je par cura na punkciji i par za transfer..tako da - nesto se definitivno dogada..Jutros bas guzvasticno kao nekad..


Ovo mi uljepsa dan.Hvala za info.  :Kiss:

----------


## romanica

Evo da se javim,jučer sam bila na VV,navečer dobila štopericu,a sutra punkcija-pa kako bude.Iskreno malo me strah

----------


## Biene

Romanice sretno! Možeš ukratko napisati protokol stimulacije i koliko imaš folikula?

----------


## romanica

> Romanice sretno! Možeš ukratko napisati protokol s
> imulacije i koliko imaš folikula?



Pa ovako;sprej suprefact,vaginalete i 30 menopura.Kad sam pitala dr.kakvo je "stanje",rekao je da je zadovoljan,a sad koliko je to folikula -nemam pojma

----------


## ketty28

koliko dugo treba da stoperica izadje iz tijela, primila sam je u sub ujutro

----------


## Mali Mimi

Romanice kako je prošlo?

----------


## weather

Evo malo novosti sa VV-a. 
Gužva je kao i prije Zakona, rade se punkcije i transferi, 
u srijedu će biti 10 punkcija (slučajno čula od sestara), idu sa blažim stimulacijama (meni je dr. L rekao da naručim 30 menopura), 
od dobivenih stanica izabiru 3 najbolje i oplođuju, a ostalo ne zamrzavaju. 
Na moje pitanje moram li se odlučiti na oplodnju manje stanica ako ne želim da mi se vrate tri embrija dr. L je rekao da me nikakav potpis, niti bilo tko, ne može natjerati da mi moraju vratiti sva tri embrija 
(naravno ako se sve tri oplode) i da ako ja želim da mi vrate 1 ili 2 ostatak se baca.

----------


## ksena28

jesi sigurna da si rekli da bacaju?

prije bih rekla da oplođuju onda tek dvije...

----------


## weather

Da baš mi je tako rekao. Svima će oploditi 3, a koliko će ih vratiti ovisi o nama.

----------


## andream

Ovakav protokol je bio nezamisliv bilo kada prije... čisto igranje ruleta jer se nijedna možda neće oploditi, a nekome opet donese trojčeke jer će vjerojatno većina pacijenata razmišljati da je tako sigurniji ishod (a tako bih i ja postupila) ... 
a je li govore što o provođenju anestezija koje je ministar podmetao kao svojevrsnu nagradu za postupak?

----------


## romanica

quote="Mali Mimi"]Romanice kako je prošlo?[/quote]


E,bok-preeživjela sam,dost boli,ali sam imala 13 stanica i nadam se da bude barem jedna dobra

----------


## pirica

> da ako ja želim da mi vrate 1 ili 2 ostatak se baca.


eto šta su postigli sa zakonom :/

----------


## Gabi

> Evo malo novosti sa VV-a. 
> Gužva je kao i prije Zakona, rade se punkcije i transferi, 
> u srijedu će biti 10 punkcija (slučajno čula od sestara), idu sa blažim stimulacijama (meni je dr. L rekao da naručim 30 menopura), 
> od dobivenih stanica izabiru 3 najbolje i oplođuju, a ostalo ne zamrzavaju. 
> Na moje pitanje moram li se odlučiti na oplodnju manje stanica ako ne želim da mi se vrate tri embrija dr. L je rekao da me nikakav potpis, niti bilo tko, ne može natjerati da mi moraju vratiti sva tri embrija 
> (naravno ako se sve tri oplode) i da ako ja želim da mi vrate 1 ili 2 ostatak se baca.


Eto šta su napravili zli ljudi i našem divnom timu s VV i nama   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  . Bliži se i naš IVF a ja ne znam da li da budem sretna zbog toga ili ne.
 :/   :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> quote="Mali Mimi"]Romanice kako je prošlo?



E,bok-preeživjela sam,dost boli,ali sam imala 13 stanica i nadam se da bude barem jedna dobra[/quote]

Od 13 ja vjerujem da će se i više od 1 se oploditi, a ovo je prava šeteta toliko j.s a ne smiju sve oploditi

----------


## RuzicaSB

> romanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> quote="Mali Mimi"]Romanice kako je prošlo?
> 
> 
> 
> E,bok-preeživjela sam,dost boli,ali sam imala 13 stanica i nadam se da bude barem jedna dobra


Od 13 ja vjerujem da će se i više od 1 se oploditi, a ovo je prava šeteta toliko j.s a ne smiju sve oploditi[/quote]
Ne samo steta, ovo je katastrofaaa!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

zakon je grozan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  10 js..toliko boli   .mozda bi se oplodile 5-6  a ono smiju samo 3js i ajd znaj hoce bit sta....romanice ja se nadam i drzim ti fige da  bude.....ali ovo je  katastrofa od zakona!!!!!!!!!!!.

----------


## Šiškica

Mota mi se po glavi da odustanem od svega dok ovaj zakon ne padne (_nadam se da ćemo taj dan dočekati_) ..
Nevjerojatno mi je da se treći embrij može *baciti tj. uništiti* a ne smije se *zamrznuti *  ..   
koji kretenski zakon.. bolje da se ne živciram skaču mi ciste po jajnicima od bijesa..  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kad bi nekako mogla doći do novca odmah bi otišla van.. bez razmišljanja..

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Nevjerojatno mi je da se treći embrij može *baciti tj. uništiti* a ne smije se *zamrznuti *  ..   
> koji kretenski zakon.. bolje da se ne živciram skaču mi ciste po jajnicima od bijesa..  
> 
> Kad bi nekako mogla doći do novca odmah bi otišla van.. bez razmišljanja..


x
Mene zanima jos i to da li sada kad smiju oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice rade svima ICSI ili ?
I zasto se jajne stanice ne zamrzavaju nego *bacaju*?

----------


## ivica_k

> Šiškica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nevjerojatno mi je da se treći embrij može *baciti tj. uništiti* a ne smije se *zamrznuti *  ..   
> koji kretenski zakon.. bolje da se ne živciram skaču mi ciste po jajnicima od bijesa..  
> 
> Kad bi nekako mogla doći do novca odmah bi otišla van.. bez razmišljanja..
> 
> 
> ...


da, radi se isključivo icsi. čak i kbo koji ga nije radio do sada zbog nedostatka sredstava za nabavku mikroinjekcije, uskoro počinje s icsi-jem. klasični ivf bi bilo prerizičan. jajne stanice se bacaju jer njihovo zamrzavanje bitno poskupljuje sam postupak, a eventualna oplodnja odmrznutih js daje daleko manje šanse za uspjeh od fet-a  :Sad:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Šiškica prvotno napisa
> ...


Hvala na brzom i jasnom odgovoru.  :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

> Evo malo novosti sa VV-a. 
> Gužva je kao i prije Zakona, rade se punkcije i transferi, 
> u srijedu će biti 10 punkcija (slučajno čula od sestara), idu sa blažim stimulacijama (meni je dr. L rekao da naručim 30 menopura), 
> od dobivenih stanica izabiru 3 najbolje i oplođuju, a ostalo ne zamrzavaju. 
> Na moje pitanje moram li se odlučiti na oplodnju manje stanica ako ne želim da mi se vrate tri embrija dr. L je rekao da me nikakav potpis, niti bilo tko, ne može natjerati da mi moraju vratiti sva tri embrija 
> (naravno ako se sve tri oplode) i da ako ja želim da mi vrate 1 ili 2 ostatak se baca.


Bila na VV kod dr A prošli utorak. Budući da sam već duže vrijeme na Yasmine-u idemo u postupak slijedeći ciklus. Klomifen+Gonal. prvi pokušaj uz Klomifen nije uspio, nije uhvatio stanicu.
Prvo trebamo napraviti hrpu pretraga, ali to ćemo sve stići. Samo što mi je ginekolog danas rekao kako se Gonal čeka mjesec dana?!?!(recimo da se ciklus može malo produžiti s Yasmine-om dok ne dobijem Gonale?). 
No da ne dužim, kad sam pitala dr A o broju stanica koji se oplođuje odgovor je bio da mi odlučujemo da li će se ići u oplodnju jedne, dvije ili tri stanice. Naravno, ona treća je možda baš ta koja bude uspjela. I sve što uspije vraćaju jer nema bacanja oplođenih stanica, citiram dr A:"to se nikad nije radilo pa neće niti sad". 
Dakle, ako vam se oplode tri stanice sve tri vam moraju vratiti jer je zabranjeno zamrzavanje...uglavnom poruka je da će vjerojatno biti malo više trojčeka ali s tri se povećava mogućnost uspjeha...

----------


## CERES

> quote="Mali Mimi"]Romanice kako je prošlo?



E,bok-preeživjela sam,dost boli,ali sam imala 13 stanica i nadam se da bude barem jedna dobra[/quote]

Romanica, želim ti svu sreću!  :Heart:  
Po meni, u tvom slučaju nije dobro pogođena (odabrana) stimulacija,
13 stanica je definitivno previše i prava je šteta što će većina biti bačena.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Za blagu stimulaciju gonadotropinima optimalno je dobiti oko 5 j. stanica.
Ovaj rezultat od 13 stanica bi se više odnosio na konvencionalni ivf protokol.Evo jedne zanimljive studije:
http://igitur-archive.library.uu.nl/...ons/2007-1205-201148/c4.pdf
Ovo je dobar primjer što bi se moglo desiti svima koje još nisu bile u stimuliranom postupku i ne zna se kako reagiraju (uključujući i mene),
ispadamo baš pokusni kunići....

----------


## CERES

http://igitur-archive.library.uu.nl/...-201148/c4.pdf

----------


## CERES

http://igitur-archive.library.uu.nl/...-201148/c4.pdf

----------


## CERES

http://igitur-archive.library.uu.nl/...-201148/c4.pdf

----------


## CERES

Ups isprika, zbog poduplanih postova!

----------


## weather

Mislim da je meni Luči samo ukazao na "rupu" u Zakonu jer se meni još nikada nisu oplodile stanice, 
a ne mogu nikako ići na vraćanje 3 jer bi to bilo suludo 
s obzirom na to da sam visoka 158 cm i teška 52kg. 
Što se tiče uništavanja embrija, da,  to ne rade, 
ali ako se mi prije transfera predomislimo......... transferiraju koliko želimo, a zamrzavanja nema.
U mom slučaju je to slamka za koju se hvatam s obzirom da mi se možda neće oploditi niti jedna.

Kako god bilo želim vam svima puuuuuuuuuno uspjeha u sljedećem postupku   :Kiss:

----------


## blondy1

Pozdrav drage moje! I ja se lijecim na VV, pratim vas vec dugo, puno mi pomazu vasa objasnjenja i obavijesti pa cu se bar prikljuciti i predstaviti-a kad cu znati nesto pametno :Smile: ...javit cu!! Za sada znam da dr A nema skoro cijeli 10mj,ali to vec vjerojatno znate i da se nama koje smo kod njega opet sve pomice ...a ja ionako jos nikuda nisam stigla (ni na 1 postupak,PCOS- nisam reagirala ni na klomifene ni na femaru), a sada cu citam jos biti i pokusni kunic...Eh, da je meni i te tri stanice (ovo je stvarno crni humor,oprostite). Zelim nam svima svu srecu, trebat ce nam! Pozdravi, drzmo se!!

----------


## nokia

> Pozdrav drage moje! I ja se lijecim na VV, pratim vas vec dugo, puno mi pomazu vasa objasnjenja i obavijesti pa cu se bar prikljuciti i predstaviti-a kad cu znati nesto pametno...javit cu!! Za sada znam da dr A nema skoro cijeli 10mj,ali to vec vjerojatno znate i da se nama koje smo kod njega opet sve pomice ...a ja ionako jos nikuda nisam stigla (ni na 1 postupak,PCOS- nisam reagirala ni na klomifene ni na femaru), a sada cu citam jos biti i pokusni kunic...Eh, da je meni i te tri stanice (ovo je stvarno crni humor,oprostite). Zelim nam svima svu srecu, trebat ce nam! Pozdravi, drzmo se!!


sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mimimuc

drage moje  da vam javim kakva je situacija kod mene.

u petak sam bila gore -naručena naravno-dr.A nije bilo pa mi sestra kaže da dođem sljedeći mj. s obzirom da mi je 9.DC pa nemogu imati FET ovaj mjesec jer doc-a nema 19.-21.10. a tako bi mi mogao pasti transfer
ja tvrdoglavo želim vidjeti doca da s njim popričam i ona mene narući u ponedjeljak-12.DC-samo da se s njim dogovorim.
ja došla-  on me pogledao - napravim lh trakicu- malo kasnije punkcija js i vidimo se u petak na FET-u.  

ponekad je dobro biti tvrdoglav ,zar ne?

nadam se da će moji eskimići preživjeti odmrzavanje i naravno biti raspoloženi da uživaaju u buši

opr. na duže postu-pusa svim mojim suborkama
   :D   :Kiss:   :D

----------


## CERES

[quote="weather"]Mislim da je meni Luči samo ukazao na "rupu" u Zakonu jer se meni još nikada nisu oplodile stanice.

*Weather*, koliko vidim ti si u Rijeci radila samo klomifenski IVF/ICSI, a poznato je da takav protokol u usporedbi s protokolom gonadotropinima ( gonal f ili menopur) rezultira  manjim brojem stanica i slabijom oplodnjom ( vjerojatno zbog nezrelosti). Nije to slučaj kod svih, ali ti si očito tako reagirala.  Ima dosta objavljenih usporednih studija o tome. Uz dobro odabrani protokol nema razloga da ti se ovaj put ne oplode.
 Puno sreće svima, trebat će nam!

----------


## weather

CERES   :Kiss:  
To mi je i Luči rekao pa ćemo vidjeti...  8)

----------


## Šiškica

> drage moje  da vam javim kakva je situacija kod mene.
> 
> u petak sam bila gore -naručena naravno-dr.A nije bilo pa mi sestra kaže da dođem sljedeći mj. s obzirom da mi je 9.DC pa nemogu imati FET ovaj mjesec jer doc-a nema 19.-21.10. a tako bi mi mogao pasti transfer
> ja tvrdoglavo želim vidjeti doca da s njim popričam i ona mene narući u ponedjeljak-12.DC-samo da se s njim dogovorim.
> ja došla-  on me pogledao - napravim lh trakicu- malo kasnije punkcija js i vidimo se u petak na FET-u.  
> 
> ponekad je dobro biti tvrdoglav ,zar ne?
> 
> nadam se da će moji eskimići preživjeti odmrzavanje i naravno biti raspoloženi da uživaaju u buši
> ...


 :D  :D  :D  :D  za tvoju tvrdoglavost i  :D  :D za dr. A.  a najviše za male eskimiće  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kikica1

Mi razmisljamo o prebacivanju na VV iz Rijeke. Da sad ne lutam naokolo po forumu jer zbilja ne stignem, da li mi netko moze reci kako tocno naci ANDROLOGA na VV - ulaz, kat i slicno? Naruceni smo za sutra u 8h i vec mi je trefit iz prve put do bolnice bingo pa da jos ne trazim i po bolnici prava vrata. 
Puno hvala!

----------


## milivoj73

androlog je na 2 katu kad izađeš iz lifta lijevo vidiš šalter pa dalje...a iz lifta desno su dr L i dr A i ostali...

----------


## Kikica1

Hvala Milivoj  :Smile:  Za sada ide samo moj muzek da vidimo da li se sta kod njega pomaklo s mjesta. Super, znaci sve je na istom katu.

----------


## amariya

Mimimuc! Svaka čast, drago mi je što si svoje super iskustvo podijelila s nama. Tako treba.(Šmrc, makar znajući sebe sigurno bih se vratila doma s olujnim i kišovitim vremeneom u glavi. SRETNO!!!! Izvještavaj dalje!

----------


## andream

Mimimuc, bravo za stav, neki put treba biti i mudar s našim dobrim sestrama.
I vibram za FET, meni je upravo takav protokol s lh trakicom na kojoj nije bio 100% siguran kad će O, pa punkcijom jajne stanice nakon koje je 5. dan bio FET - bio dobitan   :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Cure, ja bih molila da mi netko tko je u postupku na VV kaže jel' na kraju treba dopunsko zdravstveno ili ne.... Znam da je bilo riječi o tome....ne sjećam se konačnog zaključka  :/

----------


## bubble_71

> Cure, ja bih molila da mi netko tko je u postupku na VV kaže jel' na kraju treba dopunsko zdravstveno ili ne.... Znam da je bilo riječi o tome....ne sjećam se konačnog zaključka  :/


Meni je sestra rekla da više ne treba....al da pustim ja to dopunsko ko zna šta će se opet mjenjat do aprila iduće god.....POZDRAV SVIMA  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Cure, ja bih molila da mi netko tko je u postupku na VV kaže jel' na kraju treba dopunsko zdravstveno ili ne.... Znam da je bilo riječi o tome....ne sjećam se konačnog zaključka  :/


je li ti to ideš po drugu bebu????

----------


## pino

> No da ne dužim, kad sam pitala dr A o broju stanica koji se oplođuje odgovor je bio da mi odlučujemo da li će se ići u oplodnju jedne, dvije ili tri stanice. Naravno, ona treća je možda baš ta koja bude uspjela. I sve što uspije vraćaju jer nema bacanja oplođenih stanica, citiram dr A:"to se nikad nije radilo pa neće niti sad". 
> *Dakle, ako vam se oplode tri stanice sve tri vam moraju vratiti jer je zabranjeno zamrzavanje*...uglavnom poruka je da će vjerojatno biti malo više trojčeka ali s tri se povećava mogućnost uspjeha...


Nije istina da moraju vratiti. Nigdje ne pise da sve moraju vratiti i nigdje ne pise da se predembriji ne smiju baciti. Istina je da je baciti predembrij grehota, ali takav je zakon. Dobro razmislite da li zelite riskirati trojke - to uopce nije bezazlezno.  Ono sto si citirala Alebica je bilo onda, prije novog zakona. Nazalost, novi zakon tjera da ljudi biraju izmedju svoje potencijalne djece i dobrobiti zene i djece (trojkama se dovode prije svega u opasnost djeca). Mozda ce se dopustiti zamrzavanje treceg predembrija.

U svakom slucaju, VI i samo VI imate pravo inzistirati na tome koliko ce vam predembrija vratiti. Eksplicitno imate pravo na transfer onoliko zametaka koji predstavljaju sto manji rizik od viseplodne trudnoce. To je clanak 15, stavak 2. 

Citarat cu sve clanke zakona koji se ticu pacijenata. Isprintajte si i nosite sa sobom ako je potrebno. BUDITE INFORMIRANI. 

 tekst zakona 




> Članak 7, stavak 2
> Prije provedbe svih postupaka medicinske oplodnje liječnik, biolog ili drugi ovlašteni zdravstveni stručnjak bračnim će drugovima objasniti pojedinosti postupka, izglede za uspjeh te moguće posljedice i opasnosti postupaka za ženu, muškarca i dijete.
> Članak 8, stavak 2 i 3:
> Magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije mora bračne drugove upoznati s mogućim psihičkim učincima postupka medicinske oplodnje. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar psihologije ili liječnik specijalist psihijatrije izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> Magistar prava mora bračne drugove upoznati s pravnim značenjem i učincima pristanka na planirani postupak medicinske oplodnje te obiteljskopravnim učincima koji proizlaze iz određenog medicinskog postupka. O provedenom savjetovanju magistar prava izdaje pisanu potvrdu.
> Članak 9. Stavak 1
> Postupci medicinske oplodnje uređeni ovim Zakonom provode se samo ako su bračni drugovi obaviješteni o planiranom postupku medicinske oplodnje sukladno članku 7. ovoga Zakona i savjetovani sukladno članku 8. ovoga Zakona te ako su za taj postupak dali slobodan pristanak u pisanom obliku.
> Članak 9. Stavak 3
> *Bračni drugovi pojedinačno ili zajedno mogu povući pristanak i odustati od postupka medicinske oplodnje sve dok sjemene stanice ili jajne stanice ili zametak/ci nisu uneseni u tijelo žene.*
> ...

----------


## andream

> Ono sto si citirala Alebica je bilo onda, prije novog zakona


Koliko mi je poznato, uvijek je biologica bila ta koja je određivala koliko će se vratiti i to bi rekla prije transfera, pa po toj logici nije niti moglo biti "bacanja" jer sve što je ostalo bilo OK išlo je na zamrzavanje (u tom smislu vjerojatno je mislio i dr A). Ne znam je li itko imao situaciju kad bi kao pacijent odlučivao o vraćanju-koliko mi je poznato, uvijek se radilo po gore navedenoj "šabloni".

----------


## pino

> Koliko mi je poznato, uvijek je biologica bila ta koja je određivala koliko će se vratiti i to bi rekla prije transfera, pa po toj logici nije niti moglo biti "bacanja" jer sve što je ostalo bilo OK išlo je na zamrzavanje (u tom smislu vjerojatno je mislio i dr A). Ne znam je li itko imao situaciju kad bi kao pacijent odlučivao o vraćanju-koliko mi je poznato, uvijek se radilo po gore navedenoj "šabloni".


Eh da, to je bilo kad su doktori mogli provoditi optimalno lijecenje. Ali u ovom slucaju s novim zakonom se radi o dilemi, barem ponekad - vratiti sve i riskirati trojke, ili vratiti 2 a jedan baciti (a 50% pacijenata ce imat 3 zametka na 3. dan, sudeci po talijanskom iskustvu). Kad se radi o izboru izmedju dvije lose stvari, onda bi i par morao imati pravo glasa, jer je rizik od trojki, iako samo nekoliko posto, za nekog mozda neprihvatljiv, a po zakonu ima pravo na ono sto zeli.

Ako su pacijentice mogle promijeniti stvari kod prirodnih odnosno prirodnijih poroda u Hrvatskoj, onda mogu i ovdje, jer radi se prije svega o njihovim tijelima i riziku za njihovu djecu. 

Budite informirani i proaktivni.

----------


## pino

> Koliko mi je poznato, uvijek je biologica bila ta koja je određivala koliko će se vratiti i to bi rekla prije transfera, pa po toj logici nije niti moglo biti "bacanja" jer sve što je ostalo bilo OK išlo je na zamrzavanje (u tom smislu vjerojatno je mislio i dr A). Ne znam je li itko imao situaciju kad bi kao pacijent odlučivao o vraćanju-koliko mi je poznato, uvijek se radilo po gore navedenoj "šabloni".


Eh da, to je bilo kad su doktori mogli provoditi optimalno lijecenje. Ali u ovom slucaju s novim zakonom se radi o dilemi, barem ponekad - vratiti sve i riskirati trojke, ili vratiti 2 a jedan baciti (a 50% pacijenata ce imat 3 zametka na 3. dan, sudeci po talijanskom iskustvu). Kad se radi o izboru izmedju dvije lose stvari, onda bi i par morao imati pravo glasa, jer je rizik od trojki, iako samo nekoliko posto, za nekog mozda neprihvatljiv, a po zakonu ima pravo na ono sto zeli. Tj. postoji bojazan da ce svjetonazor biologice ili doktora imati posljedice na vas, i da ce radije vratiti 3 bez obzira na rizike nego 1 baciti. A opet, ako je vas svjetonazor takav da ne bi ni u kom slucaju dopustili bacanje jednoga bez obzira na rizik, to bi isto trebalo postovati, bez obzira na to sto biologica i doktor misle ili zele. 

Naravno da *jedino strucna osoba* moze procijeniti koliki je u datoj situaciji rizik od trojki; ali isto tako bi pacijent trebao biti taj koji ce dati input koliki je rizik prihvatljiv za tu osobu, jer radi se prije svega o njihovim tijelima i riziku za njihovu djecu. 

Budite informirani i proaktivni, to je sve sto mogu poruciti, radi se o jako ozbiljnim stvarima.

----------


## andiko

> andiko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, ja bih molila da mi netko tko je u postupku na VV kaže jel' na kraju treba dopunsko zdravstveno ili ne.... Znam da je bilo riječi o tome....ne sjećam se konačnog zaključka  :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> je li ti to ideš po drugu bebu????


yes   :Grin:  Rekla sam dr. da hoću još jednog istog ovakvog   :Heart:  

Znači, ne trebadopunsko za sad....Hvala bubble   :Kiss:

----------


## Strumpfica

[quote="andream"]


> Ono sto si citirala Alebica je bilo onda, prije novog zakona


Ne, citirala sam ono što mi je rekao 06.10.2009.

Dakle nakon tj bolje rečeno ako oni uspiju uhvatiti stanice mi odlučujemo koliko želimo da ih probaju oploditi (1-3). Što se uspije oploditi  oni moraju vratiti jer nema zamrzavanja niti bacanja embrija. A da li ima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, to sam zaboravila pitati, bum drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo je grozno što nas se dovodi u takvo situaciju ali i očekivano, ja znam za sebe da ću rađe reći da mi se oplode 3 jajne stanice s obzirom da još nikada nije došlo do trudnoće pa makar riskirala i trojke nego da mi oplode 1 ili 2 pa se te baš ne budu oplodile.

----------


## amyx

Danas sam podigla nalaze briseva koji su uredni   :D  :D  :D  i u petak oko 11 sam gore sa svim nalazima i nadam se da ćemo konačno dogovoriti taj FET. Ima li koga gore da se družimo?

----------


## slavonka2

CURE

Zar je moguće da većina vas niti ne ode na link GRAĐANI I GRAĐANKE PROTIV MPO ZAKONA???????

Nisam ovo mislila napisati ali malo mi je neobjašnjivo da samo skakćete na ovim temama i piskarate a pola se nije na niti jedan način aktiviralo da bi poboljšali stanje u kojem se nalazimo....

*Za sutra se traži 5 osoba za RADIO 101, NITKO VAS NE VIDI, ali svi imaju neke izgovore...i sve je važnije od toga...*

A mi se čudimo što nas nitko nečuje, pa kako da nas čuju kada ispada da je šačica ljudi u RH naplodna...di ste????

Ja slobodno mogu reći da je ta borba iza mene jer ja čekam svoju bebu, a i većina parova koja je izašla u javnosti...ALI MI SE I DALJE BORIMO ZA SVE ONE KOJI ĆE TO ISTO PROLAZITI jer to mogu biti i moja djeca...

Ako se nitko ne javi IDEM JA pa makar tamo povraćala po studiju i nosili mi vode i šećera jer želim da se zna da se MI NE PREDAJEMO....

----------


## ksena28

slavonka2  :Love:   ne trudi se previše, čuvaj sebe i bebača   :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

> Danas sam podigla nalaze briseva koji su uredni   :D  :D  :D  i u petak oko 11 sam gore sa svim nalazima i nadam se da ćemo konačno dogovoriti taj FET. Ima li koga gore da se družimo?


ja sam gore u petak ..  al ranije oko 8:30   :Grin:   :Grin:  

jel ima još tko  da je u petak  gore??

----------


## ksena28

ja ću samo navratiti, idem vadit krv, rano!

----------


## mimimuc

ja sam gore , imam FET  :D  :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

sorry za OT
*andiko i pirica* avatari su vam preeeeeeslatki!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam bila kod sog. ginekologa po uputnicu za VV..

I onako usput sestru pitam koliko se čekaju lijekovi (Gonali ili Menopuri)..da se mogu pripremiti da ne šizim bezveze   :Grin:  
I sve mi lijepo objasni proceduru i što mogu dobiti .. 

S  naglaskom da inekcije Overili (ili tak nešt) ne mogu i neću dobiti od njih nego da ih kupim sama i tražim povrat od HZZO-a !!
Cure jel to redovna procedura ?? ili možda dobijemo te inekcije na VV?
ili da krenem pripremat novčeke!!!

----------


## Bebel

Imam jednu kolektivnu molbu:
lijepo bih zamolila sve koji su bili ili su u postupcima po novom  da se priključe temi* Novi zakon i njegova primjena praxi* kako bi podijelili iskustva sa curama. Prije smo imali temu Jačina stimulacije-forumska statistika, ali sad su se stvari malo promijenile pa bi na novoj temi mogli razmijeniti iskustva koja će svima biti od koristi. 
Kakva je stimulacija, koliko je stanica dobiveno, kad su vraćene, što je s preostalim...neke klinike uvode anesteziju, u nekima se plaća Choragon,..., itd, itd...

----------


## amyx

*slavonka2* eto nadam se da onaj tvoj oštriji post nije išao kao komentar na moje hopsajuče smajliće. Naime ja sam jako sretna jer su mi svoi nalazi ok i da ću napokon na Fet koji iščekujem od svibnja i imam smrzliće koje sam ulovila u zadnji tren prije zakona. Savršeno mi je sve jasno oko zakona i oko naše borbe i nema smisla nikoga prozivati jer ni ja nisam nikoga prozivala kada sam ljetos hodala po prosvjedima, a sramotno nas se skupilo tek stotinjak...

----------


## pino

> Ne, citirala sam ono što mi je rekao 06.10.2009.
> 
> Dakle nakon tj bolje rečeno ako oni uspiju uhvatiti stanice mi odlučujemo koliko želimo da ih probaju oploditi (1-3). Što se uspije oploditi  oni moraju vratiti jer nema zamrzavanja niti bacanja embrija. A da li ima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, to sam zaboravila pitati, bum drugi put


Znaci, rekao ti je bas tako - da ces ti odluciti koliko ce ti oploditi? I da obavezno vracaju SVE? Provjeravam jos jednom, jer je takav stav takodjer krsenje zakona, kao sto sam citirala, i to je razlog zasto netko tko bude povrijedjen takvim ponasanjem (u smislu zatrudni s trojkama koji onda imaju komplikacije, a npr. 90% trojki se rodi prijevremeno)* ima razloga za tuzbu.*   Jer tada se moze dokazati da je ovim zakonom pricinjena materijalna (i neprocjenjiva) steta.

----------


## pino

Citiram jos jednom Clanak 15, stavak 2:



> *Broj zametaka koji se unose u tijelo žene ne može biti veći od onoga koji, u skladu s profesionalnim dostignućima i iskustvima, obećava uspješan postupak medicinske oplodnje i, koliko je moguće, ograničava rizik višeplodne trudnoće.*


Izabiranje broja j.s. za oplodnju ne stoji NIGDJE u zakonu. On ne smije vratiti tri samo zato da se predembrij ne baci, ako to dovodi pacijenticu u opasnost od viseplodne trudnoce.

----------


## slavonka2

*Amyx* nije draga za tvoje hopsajuće smajliće...nisam ih ni vidjela do sada...

Slučajno sam baš iza tebe napisala...nisam nikog htjela prozivati, možda na neki način potaknuti...

Imaš pp

OPROSTITE AKO SE NETKO OSJEĆA PROZVANIM ...to su trudnički hormoni i trenutak nemoći....  :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

> S  naglaskom da inekcije Overili (ili tak nešt) ne mogu i neću dobiti od njih nego da ih kupim sama i tražim povrat od HZZO-a !!
> Cure jel to redovna procedura ?? ili možda dobijemo te inekcije na VV?
> ili da krenem pripremat novčeke!!!


Prije novog zakona u stimulacijama (na VV-u) su bili besplatni Choragon i Decapeptyl, ali su se plaćali u FET-u (milsim da je C. bio oko 80 kn, a D. oko 50).
Ako se pika na VV, onda su se plaćali sestrama.
Sretno

----------


## ksena28

*amyx* svi znamo koliko čekaš fet!   :Love:  i zato ti želimo svu sreću da ti upali....   :Kiss:  

a ostale cure, molim vas, pomognite nam da shvatimo kako će sve izgledati, jednako nam je sad sve novo kao i pravim pravcatim početnicama...

a za one koje ne znaju: imamo i pdf na kojem se tko hoće može aktivnije uključiti u akcije i reakcije na novi zakon. hvala

----------


## Strumpfica

> Strumpfica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne, citirala sam ono što mi je rekao 06.10.2009.
> 
> Dakle nakon tj bolje rečeno ako oni uspiju uhvatiti stanice mi odlučujemo koliko želimo da ih probaju oploditi (1-3). Što se uspije oploditi  oni moraju vratiti jer nema zamrzavanja niti bacanja embrija. A da li ima zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, to sam zaboravila pitati, bum drugi put 
> 
> 
> Znaci, rekao ti je bas tako - da ces ti odluciti koliko ce ti oploditi? I da obavezno vracaju SVE? Provjeravam jos jednom, jer je takav stav takodjer krsenje zakona, kao sto sam citirala, i to je razlog zasto netko tko bude povrijedjen takvim ponasanjem (u smislu zatrudni s trojkama koji onda imaju komplikacije, a npr. 90% trojki se rodi prijevremeno)* ima razloga za tuzbu.*   Jer tada se moze dokazati da je ovim zakonom pricinjena materijalna (i neprocjenjiva) steta.


Nema šanse da bace oplođeni embrij koji se može razviti u bebača. To sigurno ovaj "konzerva" zakon ne dopušta, mislim to bi trebalo biti gore od smrzavanja jer smrznuti embriji ipak imaju šansu da prežive. E sad budući da meni još nisu uspjeli dohvatiti stanicu, nisam baš doma s onim dijelom priče da su neki zameci bolji i jači od drugih...što i kako to ide i kako je bilo i išlo prije ovog zakona s tim slabijim zamecima, e to ne znam...
Al ajd neka za svaki slučaj to još netko provjeri s doktorom, netko tko bu uskoro u postupku jer će sigurno i ta tema morati doći na red...
Ovaj zakon je grozan, možeš ga tumačiti kak god želiš, no ja nisam pravnik , nisu ni doktori i oni su pored zakona dobili i upute što smiju raditi a što ne (a da li su te upute javne to ne znam , samo čujem da ih se stalno negdje spominje i ako se sjećate početkom rujna nas nisu htjeli niti naručivati jer nisu dobili te upute)

----------


## Bebel

> *amyx* svi znamo koliko čekaš fet!   i zato ti želimo svu sreću da ti upali....   
> 
> a ostale cure, molim vas, pomognite nam da shvatimo kako će sve izgledati, jednako nam je sad sve novo kao i pravim pravcatim početnicama...
> 
> a za one koje ne znaju: imamo i pdf na kojem se tko hoće može aktivnije uključiti u akcije i reakcije na novi zakon. hvala


X
*amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni je sestra od soc ginekologa objasnila da on osobno naručuje i plaća ljekove (u mom slučaju Gonale), da kad ih naruči oni stignu za par dana od dobavljača te da on naknadno dobiva novac nazad od HZZOa. Budući da su ti ljekovi skupi može naručiti samo za par pacijentica mjesečno, pa će moje naručiti tek u studenom (moram nazvati krajem listopada za to)?!? Jedini problem je što bi ja negdje 01.11. trebala ući u postupak. Pitala sam zašto mu ne bi pacijenti mogli dati mu novac pa da može naručiti za sve, ali sestra me otpilila i rekla da to tako ne može.
Kako ćemo to riješiti, početi postupak bez lijekova, pojma nemam, srećom moram ranije obaviti neke krvne pretrage i vidjeti dr A pa će valjda imati koju pametnu i na  tu temu.
Da li je itko bio u situaciji da ulazi u postupak a nije uspio nabaviti sve ljekove zbog blesave procedure?

----------


## andrejaaa

amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za Fet i izvoliš ostati trudna jer se želim s tobom i s tvojim mrvicama šetati po kvartu,onako kako smo dogovorile   :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mene jos uvijek brine to kako zapravo odlucuju o tome koje ce 3 js oploditi ako ih ima recimo 5-6 da ne govorim o 15.Mogu li uopce "na prvi pogled" znati koja je dobra a koja ne? Sta ako se zena odluci za oplodnju najvise 2 js od svojih recimo 15, biolog/ica "odabere" i prestanu se razvijati ili budu fragmentirane, a ostatak je vec bacen.Transfer bi napravili "reda radi" ili za "za svaki slucaj" (mislim na ove fragmentirane koje su joz "zive" ali za njih nema bas neke nade) ali trudnoce nema sigurno.Da covjek poludi samo kad pomisli na takvo sto a to ce nam se dogadjati po prilici svaki dan dok se nesto ne promijeni.

----------


## pino

> Nema šanse da bace oplođeni embrij koji se može razviti u bebača. To sigurno ovaj "konzerva" zakon ne dopušta, mislim to bi trebalo biti gore od smrzavanja jer smrznuti embriji ipak imaju šansu da prežive.


Oprostite mi svi molim vas, sto se ovo pretvara u osobni razgovor izmedju Strumpfice i mene, ali mislim da je vazno da svi shvate sto pise a sto ne pise u zakonu. 

Strumpfica, namjera zakona je mogla biti nesto sto mozemo samo nagadjati, jer se u zakonu namjera ne spominje. Medjutim, vjeruj mi da sam zakon toliko puta procitala da ga znam napamet. I stvarno u zakonu NE PISE da se embriji ne smiju baciti, dok je indirektno svako zamrzavanje zametaka zabranjeno jer nije u popisu dopustenih postupaka. Jedini nacin na koji se moze dopustiti zamrzavanje zametaka, pa makar samo u iznimnim slucajevima, je da prvo taj postupak zamrzavanja zametaka nacionalno povjerenstvo uvede u RH kao novi postupak MPO. 

Zbog toga sto ne dozvoljava zamrzavanje a dozvoljava unistavanje zametaka, zakon je kontradiktoran, i na kraju, okrutan, i to smo tvrdili od prvog trena. Ti ne mozes vjerovati da je moguce da zakon bude kontradiktoran, ali eto ti primjera. Ne mozes ni ti ni sud pogadjati sto je pisac htio reci, nego se ravnati po onome sto je zapravo rekao. 

Pravilnici na koje se referiras su doneseni, ali oni se spominju i u zakonu i odnose se samo na uvjete licenciranja ustanova, doniranja spolnih stanica, i obrazaca pristanaka. Nijedan podzakonski akt ne moze proturjeciti zakonu na koji se odnosi, nego ga samo dalje razraditi. 

Zelim samo da svi budu svjesni svojih prava i tocnog teksta zakona - jer se samo VI mozete zastititi tako da budete potpuno informirani.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*pino* hvala ti puno na apsolutno svemu sto cinis, mene si zaduzila jako.Trenutno sam neaktivna po pitanju bilo kakvih akcija ali samo zato sto imam kratak fitilj a moram se dobro pripremiti za svoj postupak i aBd bebicu.A onda ce me cuti svi redom.Kasno ne moze biti nikada!  :Love:   :Kiss:  
Iopet sorry za OT.

----------


## mvrcelj

> CURE
> 
> Zar je moguće da većina vas niti ne ode na link GRAĐANI I GRAĐANKE PROTIV MPO ZAKONA???????
> 
> Nisam ovo mislila napisati ali malo mi je neobjašnjivo da samo skakćete na ovim temama i piskarate a pola se nije na niti jedan način aktiviralo da bi poboljšali stanje u kojem se nalazimo....
> 
> *Za sutra se traži 5 osoba za RADIO 101, NITKO VAS NE VIDI, ali svi imaju neke izgovore...i sve je važnije od toga...*
> 
> A mi se čudimo što nas nitko nečuje, pa kako da nas čuju kada ispada da je šačica ljudi u RH naplodna...di ste????
> ...


eeeeeeee koliko sam puta ja isto napisala...ali nikakve koristi, i dalje nas je samo sacica ocito...  :Mad:  
XXX

----------


## Nene2

> u zakonu NE PISE da se embriji ne smiju baciti, dok je indirektno svako zamrzavanje zametaka zabranjeno jer nije u popisu dopustenih postupaka.


po istoj logici:

_zamrzavanje zametaka nije u popisu dopuštenih postupaka= zabranjeno je

_bacanje embrija nije u popisu dopuštenih postupaka= zabranjeno je ( s tim da je ovo u suprotnosti sa dijelom zakona koji kaže da par može odustati od transfera, a zamrzavanje je zabranjeno...možda je ovo taj dio zakona koji dopušta bacanje? ) 

"Bračni drugovi pojedinačno ili zajedno mogu povući pristanak i odustati od postupka medicinske oplodnje sve dok sjemene stanice ili jajne stanice ili zametak/ci nisu uneseni u tijelo žene.

 Izjavu o povlačenju pristanka zdravstvena ustanova obvezna je zabilježiti i na zahtjev žene ili muškarca o tome izdati pisanu potvrdu."

Tužno...  :Sad:   baciti, ne zamrznuti

----------


## amyx

> amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za Fet i izvoliš ostati trudna jer se želim s tobom i s tvojim mrvicama šetati po kvartu,onako kako smo dogovorile


  :Love:   potrudit ću se...

----------


## romanica

Evo ja danas bila gore i vratili me za subotu(za Transfer),dok su ostale cure kaj su bile samnom u ponedjeljak na punkciji ,danas išle na transfer.Da li mi može netko reči dal je to ohrabrujuće ili ne :?

----------


## BHany

može biti i jedno i drugo...ko će ga znati kako je po ovom novom...to ćemo tek naučiti iz njihove prakse...

ili su toliko super da su ipak odlučili ostaviti da se razviju do 5. dana...

ili se loše razvijaju pa su ipak odlučili ostaviti do 5. dana da im daju šansu (meni je tako jednom bilo još za onog zakona kad se oplođivalo više od 3 js., a ja se ponadala da da će biti odličen blastice za 5. dan kad ono, najlošije u mojoj povijesti)

ali zapravo, to su samo nagađanja jer mi to zasad ne možemo znati kako će to u praksi izgledati s novim zakonom i kada i s kojim parametrima procijenjivati koji dan će biti transfer - možemo samo nagađati dok ne steknemo neko iskustvo i u tome  :/

----------


## Aurora*

> Evo ja danas bila gore i vratili me za subotu(za Transfer),dok su ostale cure kaj su bile samnom u ponedjeljak na punkciji ,danas išle na transfer.Da li mi može netko reči dal je to ohrabrujuće ili ne :?


Ja mislim da je to jako ohrabrujuce.   :Wink:

----------


## Nene2

> Evo ja danas bila gore i vratili me za subotu(za Transfer),dok su ostale cure kaj su bile samnom u ponedjeljak na punkciji ,danas išle na transfer.Da li mi može netko reči dal je to ohrabrujuće ili ne :?


Meni više izgleda dobro, ne vjerujem da bi riskirali da eventualno loši embriji odumru pa da nema uopće transfera. Ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali ako si mlađa, vjerojatno idu na blastice (iskreno, ja sam bila uvjerena da s novim zakonom nitko više neće ići na blastice, zbog malog broja j.stanica, ali ovo je svakako dobro)
Sretno!

----------


## romanica

> romanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo ja danas bila gore i vratili me za subotu(za Transfer),dok su ostale cure kaj su bile samnom u ponedjeljak na punkciji ,danas išle na transfer.Da li mi može netko reči dal je to ohrabrujuće ili ne :?
> 
> 
> Meni više izgleda dobro, ne vjerujem da bi riskirali da eventualno loši embriji odumru pa da nema uopće transfera. Ne znam koliko imaš godina, ali ako si mlađa, vjerojatno idu na blastice (iskreno, ja sam bila uvjerena da s novim zakonom nitko više neće ići na blastice, zbog malog broja j.stanica, ali ovo je svakako dobro)
> Sretno!




Ja imam 37g. i imala sam 13 stanica,aovo mi je prvi pokušaj-tak da nisam baš upučena kak kaj funkcionira,ali mi se čini da ne postoje pravila.

----------


## Kadauna

> Nene2 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  romanica prvotno napisa
> ...


Draga Romanica, 

samo se opusti i pricekaj subotu, blizu je. Ja mislim da je to dobar znak, bar je tako ranije bilo da je dobar znak cim pustaju da se oplodjene jajne stanice duze razvijaju..... 

Mozes li nam pls reci koliko od 13 jajnih stanica su oplodili i sto su napravili s viskom? Sto su ti rekli?

Tenks

K.

----------


## dudadudaduda

Dali tko zna dali sad na ww. zamrzavaju jajne stanice ?Šta kad neko dobije više jajnih stanica ,tri oplode ,a ostatak bi trebali zamrznuti zar ne ? dali to rade ili se baca?

----------


## ksena28

NE ZAMRZAVAJU!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IRENA456

upravo sam pričala s prijom koja je u postupku na WW i dr.Lučinger joj je reka da će joj zamrznit jajne stanice :?

----------


## dudadudaduda

Biloo bi lijepo da poćmu zamrzavati ,a ne tolike jajne stanice da se bacaju, kad se drugo trenutno ne može.

----------


## amyx

Živo me zanima tko će joj smrznuti te stanice i s čim... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## sany22

cure, može pomoć .. nakon transfera trebam primiti tri injekcije (choragon i decapeptyl) zanima me u koje doba ih treba primiti ujutro ili navečer i gdje se bodu u ruku ili guzu hvala!!! zaboravila pitati  :Smile:  

p.s. na VV višak jajnih stanice se zamrzava (provjereno dr.L)

----------


## Miki76

Ja sam na njih trebala dolaziti u jutro, oko 8-9.
I daju se u guzu!

----------


## sany22

Miki76 Puno hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

bok sany22, remember me   :Love:  ti opet u postupku?

----------


## Bebel

> cure, može pomoć .. nakon transfera trebam primiti tri injekcije (choragon i decapeptyl) zanima me u koje doba ih treba primiti ujutro ili navečer i gdje se bodu u ruku ili guzu hvala!!! zaboravila pitati  
> 
> p.s. na VV višak jajnih stanice se zamrzava (provjereno dr.L)


choragon u guzu (2x nakon transfera)
decapeptyl u ruku (1x nakon transfera)

----------


## Zvjezdica__1

Drage moje,
danas su došli nalazi sa VV....nekrozoospermija....uputa liječnika:mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata i uretre i liječenje oba partnera...nije mi jasno. Sve što sam pročitala na internetu kaže da su uzroci ovog stanja nepoznati. Je li moguće da su bakterije uzrok ovome? Jer nije bila nekrozoospermija u KBO, već teža asthenozoospermija....pa odkud sada da baš ništa nema niti jednog plivača? Zna li netko nešto o ovome?

----------


## Miki76

> sany22 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure, može pomoć .. nakon transfera trebam primiti tri injekcije (choragon i decapeptyl) zanima me u koje doba ih treba primiti ujutro ili navečer i gdje se bodu u ruku ili guzu hvala!!! zaboravila pitati  
> 
> p.s. na VV višak jajnih stanice se zamrzava (provjereno dr.L)
> 
> 
> choragon u guzu (2x nakon transfera)
> decapeptyl u ruku (1x nakon transfera)



Da, ipak mislim da je Bebel u pravu, decapeptyl ide u ruku. Ispričavam se zbog krive informacije - godine čine svoje, već me senilnost hvata!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kaća

cure jedno pitanje: Ukoliko mi Menopur ne stigne na vrijeme (sutra) - u mojoj gin ambulanti nisu mi dali recept, nego oni to kao nabavljaju... pa ja dođem i potpišem nešto i preuzmem.., Danas mi je 1 DC,  Menga uranila 4-5 dana, kako da dođem do njega, jel se može kupiti / nabaviti lako? Bar za početak.... U totalnoj sam konfuziji, ne znam razumijete li me?

----------


## Gabi

Prije su znali na VV posuditi pa kad stignu tvoji onda im lijepo vratiš. Nazovi sestre gore i objasni situaciju, vjerujem da će izaći u susret. Sretno.

----------


## blondy1

> Drage moje,
> danas su došli nalazi sa VV....nekrozoospermija....uputa liječnika:mikrobiološka analiza ejakulata i uretre i liječenje oba partnera...nije mi jasno. Sve što sam pročitala na internetu kaže da su uzroci ovog stanja nepoznati. Je li moguće da su bakterije uzrok ovome? Jer nije bila nekrozoospermija u KBO, već teža asthenozoospermija....pa odkud sada da baš ništa nema niti jednog plivača? Zna li netko nešto o ovome?


Mi smo na Petrovoj imali normo, a na VV astenoteratozoospermiju(u razmaku 1ili2 mjeseca ) -rekla bih da zbog toga oni ni ne priznaju spermiograme radene u drugim ustanovama-mozda ipak imaju malo "stroze" kriterije, ili vrse vise analiza ili... ne znam, ali s jos par cura sam to komentirala i to je moj zakljucak. E sad, ako ste se oducili lijeciti tamo-slusaj upute, napravite pretrage i ..oni ce vas vec voditi.

Moje pitanje-buduci da nisam iz Zga moj gin mi je sugerirao da hormonalne pretrage (sve ono sto sad trebamo prije postupka, ne znam ni nabrojati) obavim u svom gradu i napisao mi uputnicu (puno nam je brze i jednostavnije), ali ne znam hoce li VV to priznati-mozda mi je ipak najbezbolnije napraviti tamo. Imate li iskustava/informacija o tome?Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## ina33

Priznat će ti, obavi u svom gradu.

----------


## Nene2

I ja sam sve svoje pretrage radila u svom gradu, jedino smo spermiogram ponavljali na VV, ne znam je li još uvijek tako , ali ne znam zašto ne bi bilo?

----------


## ksena28

gotovi mi brisevi  :D  :D  :D  :D sve je super

----------


## gričanka

> gotovi mi brisevi  :D  :D  :D  :D sve je super


Super!

----------


## Strumpfica

Dva dana sam na telefonu s HZZO i svojim ginekologom na temu kako da na vrijeme dobijem lijekove-Gonale, pa samo da proslijedim informaciju:
Specijalist MPO bi nam trebao mjesec dana unaprijed propisati očekivani tj potrebni lijek. Ginekolog lijekove naručuje i plaća sa svog računa te mu povrat radi HZZO i on taj lijek mora naručiti u tih idućih mjesec dana. Dakle ako nam na VV propišu lijek 04.10. to znači da ako ginekolog ima novca na računu, naručiti će lijek odmah, ako nema novca onda će ga nabaviti tek idući mjesec dakle nekad do 04.11. Što ponekad može značiti banana za one kojima ciklus počinje npr 28.10.
Srećom meni je na kraju doktor izašao u susret i ipak mi na kraju naručio taj lijek za kraj listopada  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam zadnji put ljekove posuđivala od VV jer su mi došli tek pred punkciju, ali ovaj put se dr. malo požurio baš sam ostala :shock: da su stigli u roku par dana već sam bila spremna na sličnu situaciju.
Inače dr. imaju odgodu plaćanja lijekova par mjesec tako sam čula od jedne doktorice koja je bila sa mnom u psotupku  i HZZO im do tad refundira novce, a realno mogu stići u 2,3 dana od naručivanja samo eto neki nas zavlače.

----------


## amyx

Bila danas na VV...gužva...hrpa novih cura koje su totalno izgubljene...


Na povijest bolesti dr A napisao 8 dc s uputnicom za FET   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 


Doktora nema u ponedjeljak i utorak, polaže ispit kod profesora Šimunića   :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

> Doktora nema u ponedjeljak i utorak, polaže ispit kod profesora Šimunića


  :Grin:  


Amyx, bravo za FET.

----------


## RuzicaSB

[quote="Gabi"]


> Doktora nema u ponedjeljak i utorak, polaže ispit kod profesora Šimunića


*Sretno doktore A.*  :Bye:

----------


## amyx

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za dr A na ispitu i da ga prof Šimunić ne mući previše

----------


## ksena28

> Bila danas na VV...gužva...hrpa novih cura koje su totalno izgubljene...
> 
> 
> Na povijest bolesti dr A napisao 8 dc s uputnicom za FET   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
> 
> 
> Doktora nema u ponedjeljak i utorak, polaže ispit kod profesora Šimunića


joj jumping aj lajk  :D  :D  :D  :D super amyx za FET nek bude dobitni!!!   :Love:  

jutros kad sam išla vaditi krv i ja primjetih hrpu novih cura. ajme ajme

----------


## ksena28

doktore A ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da rasturite na ispitu! ionako ste već bolja osoba i liječnik od svog profesora  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> jutros kad sam išla vaditi krv i ja primjetih hrpu novih cura. ajme ajme


ja sam s jednom razgovarala i...ajme meni. Nije njoj jasno ništa ni oko zakona ni postupaka,ništa. Rekla mi je da ju to baš i ne zanima jer ostat će sad trudna i to je to  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .A prvi put je gore. Kada sam joj ja rekla da sam gore 3 godine ostala je ona  :shock: . Nije joj jasno zašto se uopče vade js. E da i još mi je napomenula da ona dva puta godišnje radi papa test i da je s njom sve u savršenom redu a kod muža je problem. Nije druge pretrage jadna ni radila ali kaže sve je u redu. Malo ju je *šiškica* spustila na zemlju riječima da nije ona još ni blizu izjave da je sve u redu dok ne prođe hrpu drugih pretraga pa se opet jadna šokirala
*
Šiškica*   :Bye:

----------


## Kadauna

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> jutros kad sam išla vaditi krv i ja primjetih hrpu novih cura. ajme ajme
> 
> 
> ja sam s jednom razgovarala i...ajme meni. Nije njoj jasno ništa ni oko zakona ni postupaka,ništa. Rekla mi je da ju to baš i ne zanima jer ostat će sad trudna i to je to  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: .A prvi put je gore. Kada sam joj ja rekla da sam gore 3 godine ostala je ona  :shock: . Nije joj jasno zašto se uopče vade js. E da i još mi je napomenula da ona dva puta godišnje radi papa test i da je s njom sve u savršenom redu a kod muža je problem. Nije druge pretrage jadna ni radila ali kaže sve je u redu. Malo ju je *šiškica* spustila na zemlju riječima da nije ona još ni blizu izjave da je sve u redu dok ne prođe hrpu drugih pretraga pa se opet jadna šokirala
> *
> Šiškica*



tim vise mi se cini da su Pino, Ina i ostale u pravu. Edukativna funkcija ovoga foruma ali i nasih poznanstava i druzenja bitnija nego prije......

----------


## milivoj73

e da to je tako...netko će se informirati online , netko od drugih a netko preko svojih leđa da ne spominjem druge djelove tijela  :Laughing:  
nismo svi isti ,niti u istoj situaciji...ako se ona zadrži (ne želim joj to ni u kom slučaju) 3 godine isto će tako vjerujem savjetovati neke nove cure...
kad se sjetim nas s početka i sad nebo i zemlja...a ko zna što će još biti...
pozdrav svima i ~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

*milivoj73* sve je to meni jasno ali ona je totalno nezainteresirana. Pokušala sam ja njoj objasniti neke stvari ali ona maltene da me nije rekla daj odj...kaj pričaš gluposti

----------


## milivoj73

amyx
vjeruj nakon punkcije i koje negativne betice brzo će se zainteresirati...malo sam zlurad ali to je tako...
a curi nek bude odmah uspješan prvi postupak makar za 100 godina umrla ko neznalica  :Laughing:  
naravno i tebi uspješan FET~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

A i ja sam rekla da će sve te nove curke koje su totalno nezainteresirane nakon prve negativne bete tresnuti o pod

----------


## Kadauna

> amyx
> vjeruj nakon punkcije i koje negativne betice brzo će se zainteresirati...malo sam zlurad ali to je tako...
> a curi nek bude odmah uspješan prvi postupak makar za 100 godina umrla ko neznalica  
> naravno i tebi uspješan FET~~~~~~~


pa Milivoje, we missed you  - pa gdje ste bili? Koji su vam planovi?

Ajoj, da bar ja mogu docekati smrt kao neznalica, life would be much easier   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  a glava laksa  8) 

Salu na stranu.... i ja ili mi smo prije prvog postupka bile neznalice, ali smo se informirali i spremili onoliko informacija koliko je nas mozak tada mogao prihvatiti s onim znanjem........ Nisam pitala doktora koliko jajnih stanica imamo na folikulometriji, ali sam znala sto se sa mnom dogadja, sto ce raditi, pitala sam doktora, citala na forumu ovom, stranim forumima, etc.....

----------


## Gabi

> *milivoj73* sve je to meni jasno ali ona je totalno nezainteresirana. Pokušala sam ja njoj objasniti neke stvari ali ona maltene da me nije rekla daj odj...kaj pričaš gluposti


Stvarno ne kužim one koji kreću u ovu borbu a da se prije toga barem površno ne informiraju, i to u današnje vrijeme kad stvarno sve i svašta možeš naći na internetu, a i parovi koji se bore s neplodnošću ipak sve otvorenije o tome govore. Svi smo mi bili pomalo zbunjeni kad smo došli prvi put gore, ali više u stilu da nismo znali na koji šalter se javiti, gdje se čeka za kakav pregled, vađenje krvi, spermiogram, gdje je laboratorij i sl.
Ma, naučit će.

----------


## slavonka2

~~~~~~~~~ Našem dragom *doktoru A.* za ispit....iako je za sve one sretne trudnće on već odavno položio...

Pa i za našu bebicu koja je indirektno njegova zasluga....  :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:   :Naklon: 

A cure koje se nadaju da su jednom gore na postupku, želim od srca da se snovi ostvare, samo neka znaju - neki snovi bez obzora na sav trud, nade i želje ostaju SAMO SNOVI....

----------


## milivoj73

ma tu smo mi stalno samo više čitamo nego što pišemo...
bili smo s dr.L sredinom 9. mjeseca kad se nije još ništa znalo pa smo malo popričali i dogovorili se da se mž odmori do nagodinu jer ionako mora napraviti pauzu jer je prekid biokemijske bio početkom 7. mjeseca...a za prirodnjake nam se nije dalo načekivati pod onom psihozom oko zakona...

----------


## RuzicaSB

*milivoj73* legendo zelim vam oboma svu srecu nagodinu.Jedva cekam da nas obradujete ovdje vas dvoje.Nekako ste mi bas prirasli   :Heart:   iako vas ne poznajem.  :Love:

----------


## andream

Za *dr A* idući tjedan, ispit će za njega biti "mačji kašalj" ~~~~~~~~~ (neobično mi malo vibrati za dr-e   :Grin:  ).
A za ove "neznalice" koje očekuju T odmah, i ja sam uvijek  :shock:  kako se ljudi ne informiraju... kad smo bili u postupcima toliko sam čitala o svakom detalju na forumu da sam se znala s MM zezati u stilu "danas će mi dr dati tu i tu terapiju" ili reći "to i to".... kad je i dr shvatio da sam na forumu i podosta toga i sama znam, jednom me prije pregleda i pitao u znatiželji o čemu to sve mi razglabamo? Ili pak "i što bi rekli, ide li danas štoperica?"
Hoću reći, i njima je drago kad vide da su pacijenti informirani.

----------


## ksena28

da, ali zaboravljamo da se u hrvatskoj samo šačica ljudi služi internetom i ima pristup rodinom forumu. mnogo cura u našim čekaonicama ne dolazi ovdje po info, ma ne samo ovdje...

šta sam ti rekla *kadauna* jutros? vidiš ti to?  :/ 

i *andream*, bojim se, iz mog iskustva, da liječnici ne vole preinformirane i prepametne pacijentice. 

ja ipak radije volim znat što me čeka...

----------


## milivoj73

> da, ali zaboravljamo da se u hrvatskoj samo šačica ljudi služi internetom i ima pristup rodinom forumu. mnogo cura u našim čekaonicama ne dolazi ovdje po info, ma ne samo ovdje...
> i *andream*, bojim se, iz mog iskustva, da liječnici ne vole preinformirane i prepametne pacijentice. 
> ja ipak radije volim znat što me čeka...


debeli x

----------


## crvenkapica77

> amyx
> vjeruj nakon punkcije i koje negativne betice brzo će se zainteresirati...malo sam zlurad ali to je tako...
> a curi nek bude odmah uspješan prvi postupak makar za 100 godina umrla ko neznalica  
> naravno i tebi uspješan FET~~~~~~~


ja npr. cure moje....... niti sam bila na  punkciji ,,niti ista  jos slicno ,, pripremam se tek ali vec sam naucila  ovdje sa vama  da  mi  mozda nece uspjet prvi put ivf...da cu moram jos svasta prolazit dok ne dođem do svoje bebice...zato  mi je  te cure zao,,ne zna jadna sta je sve ceka....ali i ja bi bila ista ona da nisam na ovom forumu i da se ne raspitujem i citam vase postove........  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kada sam prvi put cula za ICSI.ja sam mislila uzmu jedan spermic i spoje sa mojom  js i to je to .. trudnoca...a mos mislit  ..kad sam pocela citat vase postove i  toliko nespjesnih postupaka  ..pocela sam drugacije  razmisljat...nije to bas tako jednostavno....NA ZALOST SVIH NAS....zato bogu hvala na internetu!!!!!!! i  rodinom forumu!!!!

----------


## pirica

> doktore A ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da rasturite na ispitu! ionako ste već bolja osoba i liječnik od svog profesora


debeli potpis
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ispit dr.A

----------


## dim

Amyx ja sa sa jednom takvom razgovarala u četvrtak. Pita ona mene kaj ja čekam. Kad sam joj rekla da sam na folikumetriji za FET samo se namrštila jer nije imala pojma što je to. Kad sam ju pitala u kakvom je ona postupku, doslovno mi nije znala reći  :shock: , kad sam ju pitala što ima za stimulaciju, rekla da niš, a onda mi je naknadno ispričala da se svaki dan "cijepi" gonalom  :shock: . Kad sam joj rekla da se štoperica prima u 23 sata navečer, ona je rekla da to njoj nije važno jer će se ona "cijepiti" kad joj susjeda (medicinska sestra) dođe s posla  :shock:! Ovo joj je prvi postupak, došla je gore ove godine u ožujku. E da i rekla je nešto što već dugo nisam čula, a to je da će njeno djete biti djete iz epruvete  :shock: . Sva sreća da ju je dr. u tom trenutku pozvao u ordinaciju inače bi me svašta "naučila" o MPO-u  8) !

----------


## dim

Zaboravila sam da mi je rekla da za stimulaciju ima ono kaj se gura u rodnicu (mislim da je mislila na utrogestan). Možda ima nekaj u onoj narodnoj poslovici: Blaženo neznanje! Možda joj baš iz tog razloga uspije otprve! 
Što sve misle ljudi koji nisu u MPO vodama, nije ni čudno što imamo zakon kakav imamo.

----------


## marta26

ajme dim, ne vjerujem!!! :shock:  :shock:  vidimo se sutra gore, znat cu dal se oplodila, koja mi je to koma, iako znam da su sanse nikakve, muka mi je u zelucu od nervoze  :Sad:   fakat mi je cudno sto nista ne znaju neke koje idu u postupak, ja sam prije naseg prvog puta skoro sve znala, ak nesto nisam, pitala sam doca, al ja sam takva, i vi isto, ali sto ljudi sto cudi!

----------


## Mali Mimi

I mene čudi to neznanje ja sam zadnji put čula ženu kako priča kad je bila u prvom postupku da je čula kako prozivaju za transfer a ona nije znala što to znači.
Mislim prozivaju te da uđeš u onu sobu a nemaš pojma zašto, tj što će ti raditi  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mimimuc

curke moje - ja danas išla na FET ali nije obavljen, moji eskimići nisu preživjeli odmrzavanje.

Ali nema predaje ,idemo dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja sam bila gore do pola 10 i nisam upoznala ni jednu neznalicu,a možda ih nisam ni registrirala jer sam bila u svojim mislima.

pusa svima  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima kome treba

----------


## ksena28

micimuc   :Love:  to se događa, rijetko, ali se događa

----------


## mimimuc

znam *ksena*  nisam se ni nadala pretjerano jer sam imala samo 2 ali samo saznanje da ih imam me držalo cijelo ljeto i nije mi bilo teško čekati.
Kada mi je doc rekao  da su zamrznuti 4. dan odmah sam znala da su šanse male ali dok god se nešto događa - gibamo se - ne stojimo na mjestu- uvijek postoji nada i mi se ne predajemo:
idemo dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bdw. vidjela sam te danas kad si izašla iz laba ,krenula sam da ti se javim ali zgibala prema stepenicama pa te nisam stigla(ja čekala biologicu da mi kaže jesu li mi preživjeli), valjda se bumo nekad srele?

----------


## BHany

ima li koga u ponedjeljak gore da se druži sa mnom?

----------


## Šiškica

mimimuic jel ti imaš plavu kosu kraću jako fora ošišanu i bila si s mužem gore ??  
Stajala sam u redu za sestru kad si došla od biologice s viješću da nisu eskimići preživjeli  .. čini mi se da si to ti bila  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Šiškica

Danas sam tri puta išla na VV   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Bila sam jako dobre volje i ništa me nije moglo izbacit iz takta   :Grin:  

Prvi put sam bila kod dr. A.  dobila narudžbu za Klomifeme i 10 Gonala i za dva tijedna idem na IVF/ISCI. 
Krenem u grad i jedno 300 m od VV zvoni telefon dr. A. me zove da se vratim vadit krv. Izvade krv i ja opet odem u grad obavljat svoje posliće, popiti  kavicu pa ću u školu. Kad opet poziv vratite se na VV nisu vam izvadili sve što treba.. Morala sam javiti na posao da neću stići na vrijeme   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Iz ovog mora izaći nešt dobro..

A ova cura koja nema pojma o ničemu je   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ne kužim da se neko u 21. st ne informira o svom problemu  :?  kad sam došla prvi puta gore znala sam gotovo sve što i sad znam .. a što nisam znala nisam lupetala nego slušala i upijala.. i danas to radim- bolje slušat iskusnije i pametnije ..

rekla sam joj da dođe na RODU i da će kod nas puno toga naučiti..

i

----------


## mimimuc

*šiškice*- da to sam bila ja , kaj mi se nisi javila ?

----------


## Šiškica

Nisam znala da si to ti  :?  :?  :?  kad sam složila kockice tj . premotala film  ono ti   :Grin:  

bila si mi tako poznata   :Grin:  već sam te viđala na VV..

----------


## mimimuc

*šiškica* imaš pp

----------


## ksena28

> bdw. vidjela sam te danas kad si izašla iz laba ,krenula sam da ti se javim ali zgibala prema stepenicama pa te nisam stigla(ja čekala biologicu da mi kaže jesu li mi preživjeli), valjda se bumo nekad srele?


bila sam ti još 5-10 min na onom stolu pokraj lifta, čekala sam da mi stane krv iz vene... nikako nije htjela, a malo mi bilo i muka. vidimo se drugi put 

 :Love:

----------


## mimimuc

vidimo se... :D

----------


## draga

*mimimuc* - skuzila sam te i ja danas...tj.cula sam kad su ti rekli da nema transfera..a onda su te i sestre spominjale kad su meni objasnjavale da ako nakon odmrzavanje ne dode do transfera ipak se odmrzavanje placa...Malo me to iznenadilo..kao da mi je ostalo od ranije da se nisat ne placa ako ne dode do transfera.. :?  :? 

I da..zao mi je kaj nije uspjelo odmrzavanje..mogla sam osjetiti tvoje razocarenje i vidjeti tugu u ocima..  :Love:  

I da..ja ovaj cijeli tjedan isla gore i fakat neki cudan tjedan - svi zbunjeni, nitko nista nezna..Jednu curu zvao dr.L dva puta a ona i dalje stoji uporno u redu za sestru kao mora se njoj prvo javit(prije folikulometrije)....Mislim, ok mozda joj je netko trebao bolje objasnit ali ipak..

Neka zbunjena atmosfera gore...

----------


## mimimuc

sestre su mi danas rekle da i ako se ništa ne oplodi svejedno moramo platiti materijal za oplodnju, to je po novome.

*draga*- imaš pp

----------


## amyx

Kakve su to sad nebuloze o plačanju ??? Toliko o 6 besplatnih postupaka   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Naravno da je atmosfera gore zbunjena jer su sve nove cure koje nemaju blage veze o ničemu, a stare ne idu u postupke jer znaju pravo stanje stvari

----------


## mimimuc

*amyx*-nisam pitala detalje samo mi je sestra tako rekla-ako se ništa ne oplodi, mislim ak se oplode da ne plačamo. To još neznam treba gore provjeriti.
Ja idem opet gore za nekih 20-tak dana. 
Ako netko nešto sazna pišite.

----------


## ksena28

šta se čudiš amyx  :? 

gore ima 11000 smrzlića, kad naplate odmrzavanje svih tih eskimića, lijepo će zaraditi kako bi unaprijedili mpo u hrvatskoj te kako bi postali vodeći u regiji, ako ne i šire   :Nope:

----------


## gričanka

> Naravno da je atmosfera gore zbunjena jer su sve nove cure koje nemaju blage veze o ničemu, *a stare ne idu u postupke jer znaju pravo stanje stvari*


... i tko zna zašto je mnogo starih ovog proljeća (u svibnju, točnije) _očišćeno_ s Wa    :Sad:

----------


## jane79

Nakon dugog razdoblja (samo) praćenja ovog foruma napokon sam se odvažila registrirati i javiti kao jedna od novih cura koju ćete sretati na hodniku našeg VV-a. Iako, nisam nova, dolazim ja već neko vrijeme, ali tek me čeka prvi postupak. Čitam vas još od vremena kad nismo imali dijagnozu i dok sam se nadala da neću trebati znati sve što sam ovdje naučila i moram priznati da bih bila u cijeloj priči potpuno izgubljena bez vas, ovog foruma i interneta uopće. Zato u neku ruku ne zamjeram curama koje su na početku samog puta neuke i u zabludama jer nemaju svi internet niti nekog tko bi ih uputio. Ispričavam se na predugom postu, želim nam svima sreću i puno uspjeha.

----------


## amyx

> šta se čudiš amyx  :? 
> 
> gore ima 11000 smrzlića, kad naplate odmrzavanje svih tih eskimića, lijepo će zaraditi kako bi unaprijedili mpo u hrvatskoj te kako bi postali vodeći u regiji, ako ne i šire


Zakon već imamo vodeći u regiji...po nazadnosti   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

Dobrodošla, *jane79*, i da što kraće vrijeme provedeš na hodnicima VV-a!   :Smile:  

Cure   :Love:

----------


## Gabi

*jane79*, dobrodošla, i još prije otišla, trbušasta naravno.
 :Love:  
Lijepo je vidjeti da si se odmah uključila i na pdf Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona.

----------


## Gabi

još=što   :Embarassed:

----------


## Pinky

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da je atmosfera gore zbunjena jer su sve nove cure koje nemaju blage veze o ničemu, *a stare ne idu u postupke jer znaju pravo stanje stvari*
> 
> 
> ... i tko zna zašto je mnogo starih ovog proljeća (u svibnju, točnije) _očišćeno_ s Wa


kako mislis ocisceno?

----------


## bublica3

*Dali dobro čujemmm.. naplačuje se odmrzavanje smrzlića?? :? ???*

Teško mi je uopče izgovorit a i napisat što sad mislim i kako se osijećam u ovom trenutku!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## draga

Pa cure na VV se vec dugo naplacuje odmrzavanje..Jedina je promjena od proljeca ta da ako i ne dode do transfera opet se placa samo nesto malo manje(tipa 1000kn za razliku od 1300 ako dode do transf.)..
Kad sam ja bila na proljece placalo se samo ako je nakon odmrzavanja bilo prezivjelih i ako je doslo do transfera..

Svima novima na hodnicima VV   :Love:  ..I cure pitajte nekoga do sebe ako nesto ne znate - nije sramota ne-znati, puno gore je ako te ne-zanima..

----------


## jane79

Cure, hvala na dobrodošlici i lijepim željama, mada u sve krećem s gorčinom zbog novog zakona. Vi koje ste već bile u postupku znate kako ste reagirale na stimulaciju koja se onda može i prilagoditi, a ja krećem na slijepo. Naručila sam 30 Menopura i nije mi baš svejedno koliko će biti jajnih stanica, s obzirom na ovaj nazadni zakon. I da vas pitam još nešto, da li se i prije plaćao Suprefact sprej?

----------


## bublica3

Cure oprostite na mom čuđenju, ja sam smrzliće imala u Petrovoj i ništa nisam bila platila kod odmrzavanja u svibnju ove godine!

----------


## gričanka

> ...kako mislis ocisceno?


Meni, osobno, je rečeno, kako za mene od jeseni na Wu više nema mjesta (bar što se postupaka tiče) jer se moraju rasteretiti, nova pravila,...itd
a znam za još 6 ženica sa istom situacijom. OK, meni definitivno godine ne idu u prilog, pa sam to mirno prihvatila, ali kako i čemu onda sad odjednom toliko novih lica  :?  ? Bit će da sve to ima veze s novim zakonom i s ovim isticanjem potrebe rađanja u mlađoj dobi od strane dr Š (a gle: ukinuta je dobna granica za plaćanje stim. postupaka   :Laughing:  )
Novim curama na hodnicima Wa želim puno uspjeha ( po mogućnosti što prije), kao i starijima koje su imale sreće i kreću dalje!   :Love:  
*Amyx*  želim ti plodonosan FET !!!   :Love:

----------


## andream

> I da vas pitam još nešto, da li se i prije plaćao Suprefact sprej?


Da, plaćali smo ga i on nije išao na recept, oko 500 kn, možda nešto manje. Ali ja sam tražila račun na ime i onda ga prijavila kod godišnje prijave poreza na dohodak, sve su mi priznali. Iduću godinu prijavit ću i račun za FET.
A za Petrovu se nije plaćao nikad FET, mislim da je zbog toga što su na VV smatrali da je krio njihov, pa su ga i naplaćivali.

----------


## andream

> Meni, osobno, je rečeno, kako za mene od jeseni na Wu više nema mjesta


Pa je li to moguće??? Ja sam jednom pitala sestru odbijaju li ikoga, rekla je da nikad nisu. A i znam osobno jednu pacijenticu s 45 godina i ne baš sjajnom dijagnozom i nje i NJM koji su kod dr L.

----------


## loki

Pozdrav
Nisam još čula da na VV odbijaju pacijente, neki dan sve koje smo bile gore preko 35( ja solidnih 39 8) ) i još se nedam od tamo.
Sve mi odgovara i biologica mi je za 5, baš mi je simpa cool ženska kak veli ja slušam  :Grin:   :Sing:

----------


## draga

> Meni, osobno, je rečeno, kako za mene od jeseni na Wu više nema mjesta (bar što se postupaka tiče)


Ajme suze mi idu na oci..jeli ovo moguce??
Pa tko ti je to rekao?
Znaci ti si od VV definitivno odustala?

Nije da ti ne vjerujem..ali poznavajuci situaciju gore ovo mi je apsolutno tesko povjerovati... Ako je tako to je jako razocaravajuce..

----------


## marta26

cure moje, evo bar cete se jedne rijesiti na neko vrijeme, danas sam bila i nije se ta jedna oplodila, doktor mi je rekao da dodjem u sljedecem ciklusu21dc pa bi isla u 12 mj, al ja nemam snage, jednostavno nemam, tak da mislim da cu tek iza nove g ic opet. puse svima i zelim vam vise uspjeha neg sam ja imala. danas je gore bila velika guzva, puno puno novih lica, jedno staro kojoj zelim uspjeh u fetu  :Kiss:

----------


## jo1974

> gričanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  amyx prvotno napisa
> ...


ja isto idem prvi puta na ivf upoznata sa svime ali jednostavno moram biti pokusni kunić jer imam i godine a nemam novaca za dalje jednostavno sam primorana igrati njihovo kolo
ma da znam da sam pokusni kunić,nada umire posljednja ,a i dr.l i biologinja imaju pozitivno mišljenej da ne bi trebalo imati nekih večih problema jer sam več imala tri trudnoče prirodnim putem jedini problem mi je sad začepljen jajovod a ne žele me operirati zato jer sam malo starija da se oporavljam od operacije ,a ima nas takvih i među novima koji zbog financijskih razloga i zbog godine jednostavno moraju iči tamo gdje se može.pusa  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Ja sam stari pacijent, znam pravo stanje stvari, i idem u postupak. VV i dr. L. su moj jedini izbor u RH i nemam ih namjeru mijenjati (dok me žele liječiti, vani iz objektivnih razloga o kojima javno ne govorim ne mogu ići). Ne mislim da radim nešto loše.

----------


## jane79

Stanje stvari nije obećavajuće, ali idem u postupak ne zato što sam nova cura koja nema pojma (vjerujem da su ipak one koje dođu potpuno neupućene u tematiku ipak iznimke), nego zato što mi je to jedina šansa, bez obzira na sve. Strpljivo sam čekala na prvi IVF, nikom prvi postupak nije pao odmah s neba, na žalost se u međuvremenu situacija sa zakonom promijenila, ali odustanak mi nije opcija. Ako ne bude uspjeha, nadam se da ćemo biti u mogućnosti pokušati u inozemstvu, a u RH također nema šanse da se ikud mičem sa VV-a i od dr. L. Najviše od svega se nadam da ovaj zakon koji nam je svima stanjio živce neće biti na snazi dugo.

----------


## sretna35

cure, vrti se nekoliko dezinformacija na forumu: odmarzavanje se na klinici VV plaća već jako dugo jer se za zamrzavanje koristi potrošni materijal koji im HZZO ne plaća *i to bez obzira da li ima transfera ili nema* jedina razlika je i tome da ja cijena kompleta za dmrzavanja cca 1000 kn, a kateter za ET cca 300 pa je cijena odrzavanjanja oko 1300 kn ako je došlo do transfera ili 1000 kn ako do transfera nije došlo

to je vrlo logično jer biolog čim pokuša odmrznuti embrije mora potrošiti medije i posudu u kojoj ih čuva i to nažalost, košta bez obzira koliko nam je bolna činjenica da transfera niti nema

kao  svoj nacrnji dan u životu pamtim dan kada sam morala platiti 4500 kn za neuspješni ICSI u prirodnom ciklusu u kojem nije došlo do transfera, još je bolja fora da su prirodnjaci nakon toga postali besplatni i išli na teret HZZO-a, to je bio moj slučaj i nitko zbog toga nije kriv ja sam znala da se na drugim klinikama u to vrijeme nisu plaćali priordnjaci, ali je moj izbor bio da ostanem tu gdje jesam

na sreću nedugo nakon toga upravo sam u prirodnom ICSI-u ostala trudna i sada nosim svog Vedrana, a nisam platila niti kune, dakle, nema muljanja samo se dobro informirajte o svemu i vidjet ćete da pravila postoje, a mi vrlo često zbog naše napetosti i uzbuđenosti ne možemo slijediti što nam govore...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja bih samo dodala da sam na samom kraju 39-e i dr. L me nije odbio lijeciti.Za dalje cu vidjeti, nadam se da mi nece trebati.

----------


## gričanka

> gričanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni, osobno, je rečeno, kako za mene od jeseni na Wu više nema mjesta (bar što se postupaka tiče)
> 
> 
> Ajme suze mi idu na oci..jeli ovo moguce??
> Pa tko ti je to rekao?
> Znaci ti si od VV definitivno odustala?
> ...


Da, to je moja stvarnost i nemam zašto izmišljati ovakvo što (još mi je kroz razgovor ubačen i izraz _recesija_ kao opravdanje ...hm...duhovito!
I nisam imala izbora, ja sam od Wa definitivno *morala* odustati  (a i odlazak na bilo koju drugu kliniku... ima li smisla ponovno prolaziti kroz sve administrativne i medicinske potražnje kao novi pacijent s mojom dobi koja kao što već rekoh, ne ide u prilog mojim željama?
Drago mi je što sam u manjini, ali eto,... ima i ovakvih slučajeva!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> cure moje, evo bar cete se jedne rijesiti na neko vrijeme, danas sam bila i nije se ta jedna oplodila, doktor mi je rekao da dodjem u sljedecem ciklusu21dc pa bi isla u 12 mj, al ja nemam snage, jednostavno nemam, tak da mislim da cu tek iza nove g ic opet. puse svima i zelim vam vise uspjeha neg sam ja imala. danas je gore bila velika guzva, puno puno novih lica, jedno staro kojoj zelim uspjeh u fetu


Baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## goodwitch

gričanka oprosti uopće nisam u toku odprije,pa ne znam koliko imaš godina i zašto misle da više ne možeš u postupak?!da li su problem samo godine ili nekakva dijagnoza ili???

----------


## crvenkapica77

> cure moje, evo bar cete se jedne rijesiti na neko vrijeme, danas sam bila i nije se ta jedna oplodila, doktor mi je rekao da dodjem u sljedecem ciklusu21dc pa bi isla u 12 mj, al ja nemam snage, jednostavno nemam, tak da mislim da cu tek iza nove g ic opet. puse svima i zelim vam vise uspjeha neg sam ja imala. danas je gore bila velika guzva, puno puno novih lica, jedno staro kojoj zelim uspjeh u fetu


a joj marta zao mi je....drzi se   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Biene

Amyx, nekad si u avataru imala dupliće, a sad trojke. E pa draga, ostvarile ti se želje u ovome FET-u
dragom dr.A MM i ja šaljemo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ispit
curke  :Kiss:

----------


## SNJEZANA72

E, da što se tiče plaćanja na VV to nije nikakva novost,samo je malo nelogično da se u nekim klinikama plaća a u nekima ne, kao da  ne pripadaju pod isto ministarstvo. Znam da sam i je platila 4 puta odmrzavanje i sačuvala računa i tražila povrat od HZZO a onda je tek nastalo čuđenje kao u stilu pa zar oni gore naplaćuju a i oni im plaćaju. E sad reći ćete da možda nisam trebala ali to su moji novci, 15 godina plaćam zdravstveno, i neće me nitko pljačkati, dakle ništa mi nisu poklonili i ništa im ja ne poklanjam. Druga su priča dr. L i sestre, njima svaka čast jer bez njih ne bi bilo mog B maminog sunca :saint

----------


## andream

Snježana, jel si dobila povrat novaca od HZZO?
Ja nikad nisam tražila povrat, ni za injekcije, ali sam uredno prilagala račune uz poreznu prijavu, bar nešto...

----------


## SNJEZANA72

Jesam, svaki put, za poreznu prijavu nisam prilagala jer mi je teta u HZZO rekla da mogu ili jedno ili drugo pa sam zaključila da mi je ovo isplativije jer dobijem sve novce. Za gonale nisam dobila jer nisam ni tražila budući da sam ih dobila na VV,suprafakt sam platila sama. Ja sam gore hodočastila od 2004., dobitni je bio u 12 mj. 2007., pa sam mislila da se nešto promijenilo ali oni očito tupe i dalje po starom. Dr. me malo kao "oprao" na fin način da nisam baš trebala tražiti novce jer onda njima smanjuju sredstva ali bože moj pa tko sam ja da financiram bolnice jer ne bi ni oni mene pustili na transfer da nisam imala te novce i platila im. Pa tko je tu lud kad prodaju fore "ljudi sve vam je besplatno", aha malo morgen.

----------


## gričanka

> gričanka oprosti uopće nisam u toku odprije,pa ne znam koliko imaš godina i zašto misle da više ne možeš u postupak?!da li su problem samo godine ili nekakva dijagnoza ili???


Mogu li ti reći godine na pp  :Grin:  ?  Ma ne, evo bez šale : 45+1 , ali u gore navedenom postu i nisam mislila na godine starosti već na godine staža na Wu (a gore sam od 2006). Kod mene sve OK (osim godina-što je nepopravljivo), u obzir dolaze samo prirodnjaci, a kao što znamo kvota prirodnih postupaka je već u travnju popunjena! Nisam namjeravala uzbuniti duhove na ovoj temi tom informacijom o svojem statusu, makar bi bolje izgledalo da sam napisala kako sam "preusmjerena" sa Wa, i to vrlo taktično. I željela bih napomenuti kako je razlika od 39 do 42, a kamoli do 46 vrlo vrlo značajna i indikativna u ovom području pa je vrlo logično u mojem slučaju razmisliti o donaciji i ne gubiti vrijeme-a na tome već radim!
Znam da nisam izolirani slučaj (možda će se cure javiti, a možda ne žele), a svima koje su imale sreću i ostale u postupcima želim puno uspjeha i to čim prije!   :Bye:

----------


## Kadauna

> goodwitch prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> gričanka oprosti uopće nisam u toku odprije,pa ne znam koliko imaš godina i zašto misle da više ne možeš u postupak?!da li su problem samo godine ili nekakva dijagnoza ili???
> 
> 
> Mogu li ti reći godine na pp  ?  Ma ne, evo bez šale : 45+1 , ali u gore navedenom postu i nisam mislila na godine starosti već na godine staža na Wu (a gore sam od 2006). Kod mene sve OK (osim godina-što je nepopravljivo), u obzir dolaze samo prirodnjaci, a kao što znamo kvota prirodnih postupaka je već u travnju popunjena! Nisam namjeravala uzbuniti duhove na ovoj temi tom informacijom o svojem statusu, makar bi bolje izgledalo da sam napisala kako sam "preusmjerena" sa Wa, i to vrlo taktično. I željela bih napomenuti kako je razlika od 39 do 42, a kamoli do 46 vrlo vrlo značajna i indikativna u ovom području pa je vrlo logično u mojem slučaju razmisliti o donaciji i ne gubiti vrijeme-a na tome već radim!
> Znam da nisam izolirani slučaj (možda će se cure javiti, a možda ne žele), a svima koje su imale sreću i ostale u postupcima želim puno uspjeha i to čim prije!



Draga Giričanko, 

mislim da je izuzetno važno da se ovdje na forumu može pričati o svim iskustvima, stoga   :Naklon:  i   :Kiss:  

samo bih htjela nadodati da je kvota za prirodnjake na VV oko 10-12/mjesec jer se to plaća iz bolničkog budžeta i ništa ne ide od HZZO-a. 
Koliko sam ja shvatila iz razgovora s doktorom *prirodnjaci i poluprirodnjaci i po novome zakonu NE ulaze u onih 6 besplatnih preko HZZO-a*    što je s jedne strane za neke žene dobro a za druge je naravno komatozno. Nisam sigurna da li bi na Milinovic napravio uslugu da je (polu)prirodnjake inkludirao u onih 6 besplatnih!? 

Uglavnom, draga Giričanko   :Shy kiss:  i želim vam mnogo sreće na vašem daljnjem MPO putu.... Možda je upravo donacija ta koja će iz prve upaliti i donijeti vam sreću i radost u živote   :Saint:  [/b]

----------


## goodwitch

gričanka oprosti na upitu za god,stvarno si mogla na pp   :Love:  ma grozno mi je to sa godinama jer meni iz moje perspektive to ne bi trebao biti razlog odbijanja..a god. staža na VV ti isto nisu nešto puno,pa koliko se uopće u 3 god.može toga napraviti,pogotovo ako se išlo u koji stimulirani..
 i ja mislim kao Kadauna da treba pisati o iskustvima(zato i postoje forumi)..  :Smile:  
da,u biti situacija uopće nije takva, kakvu bi zdrava logika htjela  :Sad:  
ma zakon nam je sa svih strana gledajući katastrofa.a kad su najavili da će se novci potrebni za postupke izdvajati iz bolničkih proračuna odmah se moglo znati kuda to vodi,jer dok su se novci mogli prebacivati malo vamo,malo tamo ,tj.pp i dodati za još koji postupak,sad toga više neće biti,a svi znamo kako je HZZO široke ruke,pa spomenuta"recesija",ma sve je to žalosno...
u svakom slučaju od sveg ti srca želim da uspijete,usprkos svim tim preprekama  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

kadauna  kako mislis  prirodnjaci ne ulaze u besplatne postupke??'
sta to znaci da  ce se placati? i  koliko..ili to ima veze i sa godinama zene ili???

ja to uopce ne kuzim :/

----------


## Kadauna

> kadauna  kako mislis  prirodnjaci ne ulaze u besplatne postupke??'
> sta to znaci da  ce se placati? i  koliko..ili to ima veze i sa godinama zene ili???
> 
> ja to uopce ne kuzim :/



placat ce se klomifeni (ako ih uzimas), ali postupak kao takav se NECE placati, no znam da bolnica kao takva mjesecno odnosno godisnje ima limit maksimalnih prirodnjaka i iznad toga ne mogu vise raditi.... 

S prirodnjacima ce biti kao i do sada, bit ce ih ali ograniceno i nece ulaziti u besplatnih 6 (ovo besplatno znaci besplatni lijekovi, sam postupak se i ne placa). 

Tako sam ja to shvatila, neka me iskusnije cure s VV-a isprave.

----------


## uporna

> crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kadauna  kako mislis  prirodnjaci ne ulaze u besplatne postupke??'
> sta to znaci da  ce se placati? i  koliko..ili to ima veze i sa godinama zene ili???
> 
> ja to uopce ne kuzim :/
> 
> 
> ...


x
dobro si objasnila  :Kiss:

----------


## tinči79

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  crvenkapica77 prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Zar Klomifen ne ide vise na recept kao do sada?

----------


## vikki

Ide na recept, ja ga dobila i uzela upravo.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ide na recept, ja ga dobila i uzela upravo.


Hvala draga, ja sam svoje digla na recept jos prije novog zakona.Dakle Klomifen se nije placao prije i ne placa se ni sada, ako uz Klomifen idete sa Menopurima ili Gonalima koje si same nabavite, to se ne broji u placeni postupak preko HZZO-a.
placeni postupak=lijekovi za stimulirani postupak

----------


## dudadudaduda

Ja kad sam bila na razgovoru kod dr. u 9 mj. predložila sam mu da probamo neku blažu stimulaciju klomifen +gonal jer imam gonala od zadnje stimulacije ,nezna jel bi to što koristilo a postupak bi mi se računao u onih dozvoljenih 6, jer se računa postupak ,čim se donese uputnica to je postupak bio on stimuliran ili prirodni.

----------


## crvenkapica77

pitam ...jer nisam ja ni znala kako je bilo do sada..a tek  od sada...sve mi je to novo....

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni je dr A rekao da se Klomifen+Gonal se broji u jedan od onih 6 besplatnih

----------


## loki

Joj ja se nadam da se neće brojati ako sam kupuješ lijekove, pa sami lijekovi su od 5-8 000 k. što nije isto kao da ideš kompletno na račun HZZO-a.
 Makar niš me kod nas više ne bi iznenadilo.

----------


## nokia

ja sam na klomifenima + gonal. Gonal sam sama kupila, dakle plaćam. Uputnicu za IVF sam predala (čim nisam trazila gonale od primarnog gin. znaci da se to smatra prirodnim postupkom), dakle ne stoji tvrdnja da se svaki postupak za koji predas upitnicu za IVF broji kao 'jedan od onih 6'.
Što se tiče ostalih 'davanja' (stoperica, ovitrelle, decapeptyl, ona stvar za transfer..) više cu znati sutra, jer sutra dobijam štopericu, ako sve bude OK.

----------


## loki

Sve sama kupuješ, sve mi izgleda jeftinije u njhovoj ljekarni na VV.

----------


## tinči79

> Sve sama kupuješ, sve mi izgleda jeftinije u njhovoj ljekarni na VV.


Bokić,ja sam nova kod vas ,ali sam redovito pratila vaše redove i molila bih vas za savjet.Naime ja sam počela sa sprejem, vag. i hiramicinom i treći dan došla kod L i on mi na UZV vidi cistu,rekao mi  je doći u pon. i nastaviti sa sprejanjem ali nismo počeli sa gonalima,jel ima netko neki savjet? :?

----------


## Nene2

Sve ćeš znati sutra. Koliko ja znam ponekad cista pukne sama i krene se normalno s gonalima, ponekad je dr punktira, ponekad se odgodi sve. Cista sama po sebi nije opasna (ako nije prevelika) ali postoji velika šansa da "upije" hormone i ne dozvoli razvijanje folikula. 
Nadam se da je kod tebe ovaj prvi slučaj. Ne brini previše.

----------


## tinči79

> Sve ćeš znati sutra. Koliko ja znam ponekad cista pukne sama i krene se normalno s gonalima, ponekad je dr punktira, ponekad se odgodi sve. Cista sama po sebi nije opasna (ako nije prevelika) ali postoji velika šansa da "upije" hormone i ne dozvoli razvijanje folikula. 
> Nadam se da je kod tebe ovaj prvi slučaj. Ne brini previše.


 Puno hvala,sutra mi je dan "de" pa ću vidjeti šta ću dalje

----------


## draga

*tinči* držim fige da ti baš ova "smetnja "donese sreću u postupku...  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

> ja sam na klomifenima + gonal. Gonal sam sama kupila, dakle plaćam. Uputnicu za IVF sam predala (čim nisam trazila gonale od primarnog gin. znaci da se to smatra prirodnim postupkom), dakle ne stoji tvrdnja da se svaki postupak za koji predas upitnicu za IVF broji kao 'jedan od onih 6'.
> Što se tiče ostalih 'davanja' (stoperica, ovitrelle, decapeptyl, ona stvar za transfer..) više cu znati sutra, jer sutra dobijam štopericu, ako sve bude OK.


draga ma što šutiš mogli smo i vibrati malo da si se prijavila   :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Kadauna, goodwitch* , hvala na podršci i razumijevanju! Puno mi znači to   :Love:  



> ..a god. staža na VV ti isto nisu nešto puno,pa koliko se uopće u 3 god.može toga napraviti,pogotovo ako se išlo u koji stimulirani..


S ovim se u potpunosti slažem. Točnije je 2,5 g (zaokružila sam na 3) i meni se čini malo, ali prije toga smo 2 godine "kampirali" na lijevoj strani ispred vrata dr M jer kad je u nalazu spermiograma MMa bila normospermija (od prvobitnog OAT) onda se ponovo išlo istraživati i uzimati briseve da se vidi zašto je nalaz dobar, onda ne bi bio takav, pa ispočetka... uz standardno razmatranje operiranja varikokele ali smo to zaobišli, a SPT i imunološke analize nismo obavljali. To nam se činilo gubljenjem vremena!



> ...samo bih htjela nadodati da je kvota za prirodnjake na VV oko 10-12/mjesec ...


.
To mi je poznato i zato sam bila  :shock:  kad mi je servirana ta informacija da je kvota popunjena, ali izgleda da se tih 10-12 prirodnih ne obavlja matematikom tipa ovaj mjesec 12, pa slijedeći 12, ... nego se eto ta godišnja kvota popunila već u mjesecu travnju(što i nije začuđujuće s obzirom na posjećenost i opterećenost Wa)... možda su na Wu tako napravili jer se nije znalo što će novi zakon donijeti... u svakom slučaju to je u domeni politike rada klinike pa ne bih o tome mogla zboriti više od ovoga koliko znam i kako mi se čini da jest! Uostalom i primijetila sam da se još nisu javile cure koje kreću u prirodni postupak, onda ipak ima nešto u tome  :? 
Još jednom vam hvala na lijepim željama i puno uspjeha u vašim aktivnostima- neka urode plodom unatoč ovim ograničenjima i novom zakonu!    :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*gricanka* drago mi je cuti da ne odustajes unatoc svemu.Zelim ti od sveg srca srecu i da uspijes sto prije.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## tinči79

> *tinči* držim fige da ti baš ova "smetnja "donese sreću u postupku...


  Draga,hvala ti ali izgleda da ovaj put nemam sreće(bar za sad)cista je još uvijek tu i trebam doći u petak samo na UZV,prekinuli sa postupkom i idemo se odmoriti do sljedećeg mjeseca

----------


## gričanka

> *gricanka* drago mi je cuti da ne odustajes unatoc svemu.Zelim ti od sveg srca srecu i da uspijes sto prije.


Hvala ti   :Love:  
I tebi želim uspjeh u blago stimuliranom!   :Kiss:

----------


## amariya

Gričanka, a da probaš sa svim papirima otići u Vinogradsku? Ništa te ne košta. Jedna moja frendica je imala slično iskustvo, ali nju su otezali zbog lošeg spermiograma, pa nakon 2 i neško godina nije napravila ni jedan IVF. Otišla u Vinogradsku i u roku od 1 mj. išla na IVF/ICSI i od prve ostala trudna. (ne kažem da je na VV loše-već je gužva, ja ga ne bih mijenjala, ali ako nemaš druge mogućnosti, zašto ne)

----------


## vikki

*Gričanka*  :Love:  Ja bih trebala u prirodni od idućeg ciklusa, no zbog posla ne mogu još neko vrijeme. Ne znam koliko se striktno drže računice kad su prirodnjaci u pitanju, no vidim da svatko ima drugačiju informaciju  :/

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure koje  putujete iz   okolice splita  za zg ..ili opcenito iz dalmacije.....ovih dana jeste li imale  pravo na putni trosak ??   kazu da sad nema vise  toga   pa sam u soku.......... :shock: 
kao  ima u splitu  ivf   ....a  glupost ziva  dole jos to ne rade :?

----------


## nataša

> cure koje  putujete iz   okolice splita  za zg ..ili opcenito iz dalmacije.....ovih dana jeste li imale  pravo na putni trosak ??   kazu da sad nema vise  toga   pa sam u soku.......... :shock: 
> kao  ima u splitu  ivf   ....a  glupost ziva  dole jos to ne rade :?


 meni je uredno rečeno da se plaćaju troškovi do najbližeg iVF centra, I NIŠTA DALJE!! Zato sam prešla u osijek, kad bnih svaki drugi dan morala voziti 6 sati tamo inazad...bankrotirala bih!

----------


## BHany

istina to s putnim troškovima

samo do najbližeg centra koji radi IVF (nema veze jel to realna mogućnost ili ne   :Grin:  )

meni već dvije godine ne plaćaju putne troškove jer sam iz slavonije i kao isto mi je najbliži KBO (konkretno kod mene - nema veze što se tamo  radi ICSI - ili barem nije radio, ne znam možda sada rade)

vjerojatno bi se moglo ići dokazivati to s optimalnim liječenjem u najbližoj ustanovi - pod uvjetom da ona, kao kod mene ne nudi opciju liječenja mog problema, samo ne znam kome...kako da teti na šalteru dokažem da IVF i ICSI nije isto...ja sam odustala od toga jer  bi me to koštalo previše vremena i živaca...dopisivanja s višim instancama, žalbi itd...

----------


## milivoj73

mi smo do sada uredno dobili putne naloge od primarne gin....za prvi put smo joj pokazali povijest bolesti sa preporukom za ICSI i dalje nije bilo problema...mislim da će sada kada krene ICSI u KBO i to ukinuti...ne da baš višestruki s logikom da folikulometrije u postupku treba raditi u KBO a na sam postupak putovati u ZG...moš misliti kad krene postupak kod Lučija što se isplati putovati(stres, lova...)

----------


## pak

Stvarno mi nije jasno kako svatko radi drugacije,MM dobio uputnicu i putni nalog za spermiogram u RI bez problema u 7.mj. iako nam je najblize Pula.Tamo se moze obaviti spermiogram i inseminacija za sada iako su poceli nesto raditi na tome da uvedu i IVF.Ima li netko da je poslau upit u HZZO pa da se vidi dali to ovisi o lokalnoj dobroj volji ili to negdje pise crno na bijelo?

----------


## BHany

evo ovo je novi pravilnik koji to regulira
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/pravilnici/01_07.pdf
najvažniji članci su 72. i 73. 
evo članka 73. ,  ali pročitajte si i ostalo...



> (1) Osigurana osoba u skladu sa Zakonom ima pravo na naknadu troškova
> prijevoza do najbližeg ugovornog subjekta Zavoda koji sa Zavodom ima
> ugovorenu i može pružiti traženu zdravstvenu zaštitu, a ostvaruje ih na osnovi
> putnog naloga izdanog od izabranog doktora primarne zdravstvene zaštite koji
> je izdao uputnicu za traženu zdravstvenu zaštitu, odnosno ovlaštenog radnika
> Zavoda za ostvarivanje prava na ortopedska i druga pomagala u skladu s
> općim aktom Zavoda.
> (2) Izabrani doktor primarne zdravstvene zaštite, odnosno ovlašteni radnik
> Zavoda iz stavka 1. ovog članka obvezan je na putnom nalogu naznačiti naziv
> ...


a, ovako je pisalo u starom pravilniku koji je na snazi bio od 2006. pa sve do stupanja na snagu ovog novog koji gore linkan




> Ako osigurana osoba želi specijalistički pregled ili dijagnostičke, odnosno terapijske postupke obaviti u drugoj ugovornoj zdravstvenoj ustanovi, odnosno kod drugoga ugovornoga zdravstvenog radnika privatne prakse, a ne u najbližoj specijalističkoj ordinaciji koja ima sa Zavodom ugovorenu traženu zdravstvenu zaštitu i u koju ju je uputio izabrani doktor, ima pravo na osnovi izdane uputnice (bez obzira koji je ugovorni subjekt Zavoda na uputnici naznačen) ostvariti traženu zdravstvenu zaštitu, s time da nema pravo na nak*nadu troškova prijevoza, niti pravo na sanitetski prijevoz na teret sredstava Zavoda.





> Ako se osigurana osoba želi liječiti u drugoj ugovornoj bolničkoj ustanovi, a ne u najbližoj koja sa Zavodom ima ugovorenu traženu bolničku zdravstvenu zaštitu i u koju ju je uputio izabrani doktor, može to ostvariti na osnovi izdane uputnice (bez obzira koja je bolnička ustanova naznačena na uputnici), s time da nema pravo na naknadu troškova prijevoza, niti pravo na sanitetski prijevoz na teret sredstava Zavoda.

----------


## slavonka2

_"Ravnateljica klinike za plodnost u Bostonu i profesorica na harvardskom medicinskom fakultetu Alice Domar provela je istraživanje u kojem je otkrila da žene koje sudjeluju u programu ublažavanja stresa za vrijeme postupka potpomognute oplodnje imaju 160 posto više šanse zanijeti od onih koje su se sa stresom nosile same.
"Stručnjaci za reproduktivnu medicinu dugo su proučavali koliki negativni učinak može stres imati na nemogućnost začeća", rekla je Domar.

"Studija koju smo proveli pokazala je da programi za ublažavanje stresa mogu poboljšati stopu začeća i uspjeh IVF postupka te, naravno, žene riješiti emotivnog pritiska i tereta u tim nastojanjima", dodala je Domar.

Ona i njezine kolege nasumično su odredile 97 žena i paralelno s postupkom potpomognute oplodnje podvrgle ih programu za ublažavanje stresa. Uspješnost začeća u toj skupini bila je dva i pol puta veća nego u drugima._

Evo možda nekom pomogne...i sitnice su bitne pa ako samo jedna trudnoća bude ostvarena zahvaljujući ovome...

MM koji je našao ove podatke i nas 2u1 biti ćemo neopisivo sretni.... :D  :D  :D

----------


## ksena28

a mi se nerviramo na opusti se   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## romanica

Evo ,da se javim,transfer je bio u subotu,sad treba dočekat betu koja je 30.Ovak,dosta me bole jajnici jel to za zabrinuti ili ne

----------


## slavonka2

*Romanica* da beta bude pozitivna i da dobijete malog   :Saint:  

Bol nije ništa zabrinjavajuće ako je u granicama normale.

Evo dva linka gdje su cure pisale o toj temi i sretno....  :Kiss:  

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...c53755d0f12bc1


http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...ccd0a0c76c54fc

----------


## SNJEZANA72

Ovi bolovi  su ti normalni. Ja sam poslije zadnjeg ET imala bolove kao da ću svaki čas dobiti m. Kad je došao dan za vađenje bete rekla sam mm da ne idem jer znam da će biti negativna. Naravno, otišla sam na njegovo nagovaranje. Nalazi su trebali biti gotovi u 12. E, onda sam počela tupiti da ne idem po njih jer ću se opet razočarati. Opet me nagovorio. Kad ono - beta pozitivna.

----------


## jane79

Cure, imam par pitanja. Koji dan se kreće sa folikulometrijama i koliko su često? Svaki drugi dan ili rjeđe? Trebao bi mm tražiti godišnji odmor za vrijeme postupka pa da si znamo računati. I kad je već riječ o putnim nalozima, da li dobivate s pratnjom ili bez? Meni gin. svaki put za kontrole piše bez pratnje, a onda sam od nekih čula da su dobivali s pratnjom. To je nešto proizvoljno ili?

----------


## goodwitch

gričanka čini mi se da amariya ima čisto ok prijedlog  :Smile:  ,ali ako ništa drugo vidim da imaš plan B u pripremi, što i je najvažnije-držim fige da uspije  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure, imam par pitanja. Koji dan se kreće sa folikulometrijama i koliko su često? Svaki drugi dan ili rjeđe? Trebao bi mm tražiti godišnji odmor za vrijeme postupka pa da si znamo računati. I kad je već riječ o putnim nalozima, da li dobivate s pratnjom ili bez? Meni gin. svaki put za kontrole piše bez pratnje, a onda sam od nekih čula da su dobivali s pratnjom. To je nešto proizvoljno ili?


Sve ti ovisi u koji postupak ideš da li prirodnjak ili lagano stimulirani( klomifen i gonali) ili ful stimulacija?
Inače za sve se ide svaki drugi dan samo ako ti je prirodnjak počinješ 8 dc, ako je polustim. onda 3 dc i od 8 na dalje a kod ful stimuliranog od 3 dc pa do kraja.
Za putne ti ne znam točno jer ih ja ne dobivam ali logično bi bilo da bar za punkciju i transfer daju sa pratnjom

----------


## Gabi

Još nikad nisam dobila putni nalog "s pratnjom" (iako sam tražila) jer je stav HZZO-a da nam za folikulometrije ne treba muž, a na dan kad je punkcija, tj. kad i muž mora biti prisutan onda on uzme putni nalog kod svoje dr. opće prakse.

----------


## bublica3

kada sam ja išla u Zg iz Splita, na folukometrije, punkciju, transfer,.. tražila sam izričito s pratnjom! 

Nije baš da mogu vozit nakon punkcije ili transfera!

----------


## jo1974

ja uvijek dobijem uredno putni nalog i u večini slučajeva dobijem uz pratnju iako to netražim jer mm baš me nemože svaki puta pratiti,i danas sam dobila uz pratnju a idem sama još sam to i napomenula da idem samo na dogovor ali ja mislim da je sve to dobra volja doktorice i sestre,nikada mi nisu pravili problem oko putnih naloga ,uputnica i ljekova i da ja sam iz Sl.Broda a putujem u Zagreb.
jeli netko  možda gore u četvrtak pa da možemo popiti kavicu jer su opet počele gužve i duga čekanja,voljela bih vas upoznati i razmjeniti koju pametnu  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## pirica

mi sa našom curicom dolazimo na pokazivanje u petak  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sto se putnih naloga tice, bar do sada, kada idem u postupak trazim skupni putni nalog (onaj na koji sestre udaraju pecate svaki put kad dodjes gore), na svakom je bilo zaokruzeno da je pratnja potrebna, i na onim kad idem samo na pregled  (dogovor za postupak, tj jednokratni putni nalog).No primjetila sam zadnji put da se naknada smanjila a karta za vlak nije pojeftinila, bit ce da nam sada refundiraju karte do Osijeka, nisam sigurna, detalje javim nakon ovog postupka za koji se sada spremam.

Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha ove jeseni i zime.  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

> ... čini mi se da amariya ima čisto ok prijedlog  ,


Slažem se! I čini mi se da ću pokušati   :Wink:  
Amariya   :Love:

----------


## amariya

Ma samo nas izvještavaj dalje!  :Love:

----------


## goodwitch

Slažem se! I čini mi se da ću pokušati  

super!  :Wink:

----------


## goodwitch

post je bio za gričanku,a ja definitivno ne znam kako citirati  :Embarassed:  
valda ću naučiti u dogledno vrijeme :/

----------


## gričanka

> ...valda ću naučiti u dogledno vrijeme :/


Sigurna sam da hoćeš!  :Wink:  
Thanks cure, zlatne ste!   :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

curke, treba mi hitno info, a zaboravila sam   :Embarassed:  

od koliko do koliko se uzima uzorak za spermiogram kad nisi u postupku, tj. dolaziš sa strane samo zbog toga?

znam i da piše na vratima (jel broj sobe ono 420?) ali... 

i da li uputnicu samo ostaviš u onu kućicu kod labaratorija ili je prije predaješ na prijemni šalter?

 :Trep trep:

----------


## sany22

evo da se javim nakon dugo dugo vremena.
Prvo pozdrav staroj ekipi iz postupka *ksena28*, *nina09*, *dani* (naša trudnica)
kako prije ljeta nisam ništa napravila, sada sam odradila svoj prvi IVF i čekam rezultate 30.10.
svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sany22

*romanica* i ja sam imala bolove, pa mislim da je to normala, tek danas su prestali i sad osjećam samo mali pritisak u donjem dijelu. Kako si ti danas?

----------


## romanica

> *romanica* i ja sam imala bolove, pa mislim da je to normala, tek danas su prestali i sad osjećam samo mali pritisak u donjem dijelu. Kako si ti danas?



Bokić.dobro sam,malo probada oko jajnika i leđa bole,valjda to tak mora biti

----------


## ksena28

> evo da se javim nakon dugo dugo vremena.
> Prvo pozdrav staroj ekipi iz postupka *ksena28*, *nina09*, *dani* (naša trudnica)
> kako prije ljeta nisam ništa napravila, sada sam odradila svoj prvi IVF i čekam rezultate 30.10.
> svim curama u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


  :Bye:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da prvi bude i dobitni   :Kiss:

----------


## slavonka2

BHany imaš pp   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

hvala tebi i tm   :Heart:

----------


## tinči79

> Cure, imam par pitanja. Koji dan se kreće sa folikulometrijama i koliko su često? Svaki drugi dan ili rjeđe? Trebao bi mm tražiti godišnji odmor za vrijeme postupka pa da si znamo računati. I kad je već riječ o putnim nalozima, da li dobivate s pratnjom ili bez? Meni gin. svaki put za kontrole piše bez pratnje, a onda sam od nekih čula da su dobivali s pratnjom. To je nešto proizvoljno ili?


Draga,jane79,ja ti putujem iz VŽ i do sad sam uvijek dobila putni nalog sa pratnjom i to za više put,ali sad uvijek molim da mi daju za pratnju ali njihov je odgovor da imaju kontrole i da pratnja dolazi u obzir samo kad je punkcija i transfer.Iistina smanjili su 100 kn na 90 po danu.Svima puno pozdrava i ne dajmo se!

----------


## Ela28

> Cure, imam par pitanja. Koji dan se kreće sa folikulometrijama i koliko su često? Svaki drugi dan ili rjeđe? Trebao bi mm tražiti godišnji odmor za vrijeme postupka pa da si znamo računati. I kad je već riječ o putnim nalozima, da li dobivate s pratnjom ili bez? Meni gin. svaki put za kontrole piše bez pratnje, a onda sam od nekih čula da su dobivali s pratnjom. To je nešto proizvoljno ili?


Ja sam danas dobila uputnicu za pregled 21.dan i putni nalog za vv.Ali mi je dok.napomenuo da mi za folikulometriju neće dati ako mi to budu radili tamo,nego gdje drugdje.Ja mislila uzeti višekratni pa da imam i za punkciju i transfer,kad ono ništa od toga,dobro sam uopće i danas dobila,usput sam uzela i 10 gonalfa.

----------


## nela.

ela28 ne razumem ono usput sam uzela i 10gonala.
zanima me dal ti to znači da si preko hzzoa uzela 10 gon.
jer ja ću u postupak pa mi je doc napisao 30 gonala trebat će mi valda 5-6 jer ću na klomifene

----------


## marcelina

Meni je doc rekao da dodjem 21-vog dana ciklusa sa 10 ampula Gonala i 2 kutije Klomifena. Ima li neka od vas iskustva kako dalje ide takav postupak?
Zanima me vremenski, da znam planirat zivot van MPO-a u to vrijeme...

----------


## nela.

dođeš taj 21 dan ciklusa na pregled i zatim dolaziš 3 dan ciklusa i ideš u postupak barem na vv ti večinom ide 5 dana po 2 klomifena i 3 dana  po jedan  i mislim da pikice idu na red kad si ta 3 dana na jednom klomifenuNek me neko ispravi ak sam šta krivo napisala al mislim da nisam  :Love:

----------


## marcelina

> dođeš taj 21 dan ciklusa na pregled i zatim dolaziš 3 dan ciklusa i ideš u postupak barem na vv ti večinom ide 5 dana po 2 klomifena i 3 dana  po jedan  i mislim da pikice idu na red kad si ta 3 dana na jednom klomifenuNek me neko ispravi ak sam šta krivo napisala al mislim da nisam


Fala draga Nela na info...znaci od 3-ceg dana ciklusa ide sve std. prije sam dolazila treceg dana ciklusa, pa me sad ovaj 21-vi dan ciklusa zbunio. A naravno, uvijek, ali uvijek zaboravim doca pitati sve sto me zanima   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ela28

> ela28 ne razumem ono usput sam uzela i 10gonala.
> zanima me dal ti to znači da si preko hzzoa uzela 10 gon.
> jer ja ću u postupak pa mi je doc napisao 30 gonala trebat će mi valda 5-6 jer ću na klomifene


Na nalazu mi je pisalo da mi odabrani liječnik po naputku hzzo mora izdati 10 gonalfa i 2 kutije klomifen tableta pa sam danas išla po to.Nisam platila ništa.

----------


## amareda

Oprostite što ovako upadam, ali se ne mogu suzdržati da ne izrazim svoju veliku sreću, što će danas dr. L transferirati dvije blastociste mojoj najdražoj prijateljici...(koja se ne javlja na ovom forumu).
Ja vas čitam redovito i divim se vašoj upornosti, hrabrosti i izdržljivosti!
 :Heart:

----------


## mimimuc

cure- koje krećete u novi postupsk- molim pomoć 

jel kojoj doc napisao punu stimulaciju(30 kom) ili uglavnom imate klomifene same ili u komb. sa gonalima.

Ja sam prošli put bila na menopurima, pa me sad zanima jel se ide na pune stimulacije ili ne.

----------


## Tibi

Drage curke, nakon dužeg vremena evo mene opet na ovom pdf-u.
Ja bih se nadovezala na pitanje *minimuc*, da li se nakon stimuliranog ivf-a opet može u stimulirani (ja sam isto primala menopure)? 
Isto me zanima koliko treba proći vremena od prošlog postupka?
Naime, vidjet ćete i u potpisu, imala sam nedavno veliku tragediju - spontani pobačaj u 4. i pol mjesecu trudnoće sa blizancima   :Crying or Very sad:   i uz svu tugu i suze, sada me jedino još drži razmišljanje o budućnosti....
Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~ i da što prije se prebacite na trudnički pdf. Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## nela.

pa između stimuliranog ti mora proć najmanje 6mj.
asad neznam kolko se pauzira ak se ide na klomifene i par gonala.
ja ću ić na tu drugu kombinaciju

----------


## mimimuc

*Tibi*- žao mi je

ja sam bila u stimuliranom u 5. mj. i sad bi trebala krajem 11.mj.
razmak između stimulacija trebao bi biti 6 mjeseci.

----------


## nela.

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ela28 ne razumem ono usput sam uzela i 10gonala.
> zanima me dal ti to znači da si preko hzzoa uzela 10 gon.
> jer ja ću u postupak pa mi je doc napisao 30 gonala trebat će mi valda 5-6 jer ću na klomifene
> 
> 
> Na nalazu mi je pisalo da mi odabrani liječnik po naputku hzzo mora izdati 10 gonalfa i 2 kutije klomifen tableta pa sam danas išla po to.Nisam platila ništa.


Draga ela oprosti što te gnjavim al me zanima dal se tebi sad tih 10 gonala račiuna ko da si iskoristila jedan put prek HZZO isto ko da bi ih koristila i 30 :?

----------


## BHany

ako si lijekove za stimulaciju - gonale ili menopure - dobila od svog liječnika (i potpisala onu izjavu koliko si puta koristila do sada) onda ti se računa, nevezano koliko je lijekova za stimulaciju bilo 10 ili 30  :/

----------


## nela.

Koja glupost katastrofa

----------


## crvenkapica77

tibi jako mi je zao......  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .....drzi se draga....  :Love:

----------


## Lamona

> Drage curke, nakon dužeg vremena evo mene opet na ovom pdf-u.
> Ja bih se nadovezala na pitanje *minimuc*, da li se nakon stimuliranog ivf-a opet može u stimulirani (ja sam isto primala menopure)? 
> Isto me zanima koliko treba proći vremena od prošlog postupka?
> Naime, vidjet ćete i u potpisu, imala sam nedavno veliku tragediju - spontani pobačaj u 4. i pol mjesecu trudnoće sa blizancima    i uz svu tugu i suze, sada me jedino još drži razmišljanje o budućnosti....
> Svima šaljem puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~ i da što prije se prebacite na trudnički pdf. Svima



Tibi              :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## BHany

Tibi, strašno mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## marta26

ajme draga tibi, drzi se draga koliko god mozes  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Tibi*..drži nam se...i hrabro dalje...  :Heart:

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  nela. prvotno napisa
> ...


Draga nela,nemam ti ja pojma :? ,meni će to biti tek prvi postupak,nije mi bas sve jasno,morala sam potpisati neki papir da sam uzela gonalfe,i to je to :/

----------


## Tibi

drage moje, hvala vam svima na podršci   :Love:  . Da mi nema vas ne znam kako bih sve ovo preživjela. Sa vama sam podijelila sve svoje strahove i snove, pa najveću radost, onda najveću tugu. Uvijek ste tu pune razumijevanja, a i pročitam razne korisne informacije i savjete, tako da stvarno ne znam što bih bez vas.
Svima vam želim da što prije ostvarite svoju najveću želju i da što više tulumarimo na ovom pdf-u, te da bude što manje razočaranja i tužnih vijesti.
Sve vas ljubim   :Kiss:

----------


## sbonetic

*Tibi*  :Love:

----------


## pirica

*nela.* brijem da se ovaj *Elin* postupak računa kao 1 od onih 6, čim je papir potpisala :/

----------


## Kadauna

da, i ja tako mislim. Cim se preko HZZO-a uzimaju Gonali ili Menopuri, bez obzira na broj (5-10-30 je maks mislim) to se broji pod jedan od onih famoznih 6 placenih postupaka....... 

To sto se sad ide s manjim stimulacijama, bar sve cesce, to ce biti nuspojavna ili namjerna stednja  s novim zakonom....

----------


## amyx

nije li onda možda bolje sam kupiti tih par gonala pa tražiti barem povrat poreza, jer nekako mi se čini da mi je žao ispucati postupak zbog samo 10 kom

----------


## Bebel

*Tibi* žao mi je   :Love:  

Nakon stimulacije je preporuka da se čeka 4-6 mjeseci (bolje 6). Ja sam radila pauzu od 6 mj.
Nakon kiretaže 3-6, ali sve ovisi i stanju organizma. Ja ću morati napraviti pauzu od bar 6 mj.
Sretno   :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

Kao što sam već jednom napisala klomife+10 gonala prema tumačenju dr A. broji se u onih 6.
Nešto drugo me muči-pa zašto ne isprobati tih 6 postupaka i nadati se da će jedan od njih uspjeti. Nakon rođenja djeteta opet je idućih 6 postupaka besplatno ako sam sve dobro pohvatala. A ako ne uspije u tih 6, pa onda se i tako treba plaćati. Ne kužim zašto plaćati prije nego se ispuca tih 6 besplatnih?

----------


## pirica

> nije li onda možda bolje sam kupiti tih par gonala pa tražiti barem povrat poreza, jer nekako mi se čini da mi je žao ispucati postupak zbog samo 10 kom


a opet ne reagiramo svi na stimulaciju isto, nekome je dosta 10 gonala, a nekome treba i više šta u takvim slučajevima da li ih pokriva klinika ili...po meni bi bilo bolje da se naruči 30 ampula pa da se višak vraća. primjerice ja sam potrošila 36 menopura i dobila svega 5js, a o reakciji ne klomifen bolje ne pisat

----------


## jane79

> cure- koje krećete u novi postupsk- molim pomoć 
> 
> jel kojoj doc napisao punu stimulaciju(30 kom) ili uglavnom imate klomifene same ili u komb. sa gonalima.
> 
> Ja sam prošli put bila na menopurima, pa me sad zanima jel se ide na pune stimulacije ili ne.


Meni je pisao 30 menopura, a sad.... da'l ću to sve i iskoristit, ne znam još...

----------


## jo1974

i meni je prepisao 30 menopura a koliki če biti zadnji broj to nitko nezna,danas sam bila kod dr.l , i baš me nije nešto obradovao pošto je moj ciklus oko sredina mjeseca aja dobivam mengu svakih 30 dana,upitno je dali če me uzeti u postupak u 11 mjesecu,ipak me je naručio da dođem par dan prije menge i kao onda čemo vidjeti dali če me uzeti ili ne ,kaže da je u 11 mjesecu pretjerana gužva,a za 12 mi je kasno jer mengu dobivam 12.12,tako da ako me sad odbije čekam 2010.jeli još netko je odbijan ili pokanuta da je postupak radi gužve u 11 mjesecu ili ja sam baš ljepak za pehove   :Laughing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Draga Jo, ako ti je doc rekao da je guzva onda sigurno je.Za 12-i mjesec ti i ne moze obecati jer znas i sama da su tada blagdani i godisnji odmori.No nije sve tako crno jer 2010 nije bas toliko daleko.Ipak nadam se da ce te uzeti odmah i drzim fige za to.  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Evo mene opet s glupim pitanjima..

Gonale sam stavila u frižider ... Pita MM a zašto??

A moj odgovor cure s Rode tak rade   :Grin:   :Grin:  valjda, ak se dobro sjećam.
Na kutiji piše čuvati na temperaturi  do 25 C .. u stanu nam je 26 C..

Znači vjerojatno sam dobro napravila što sam ih stavila u frižider  :?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Odlicno si napravila.Najbolje je da su u frizideru pogotovo kada moraju duze stajati.Jedino kad si trebas dati in jekciju dobro je na vrijeme ih izvaditi na sobnu tempereturu, npr sat vremena prije.

----------


## amyx

*Šiškica*, samo tako, znaju cure s RODE   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## romanica

> mimimuc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> cure- koje krećete u novi postupsk- molim pomoć 
> 
> jel kojoj doc napisao punu stimulaciju(30 kom) ili uglavnom imate klomifene same ili u komb. sa gonalima.
> 
> Ja sam prošli put bila na menopurima, pa me sad zanima jel se ide na pune stimulacije ili ne.
> 
> ...


,,

evo,meni je isto prepisao 30 menopura i sve sam ih potrošila i dobila 13 stanica

----------


## marta26

mozete mi reci da li vam smrzavaju js na vv? cura mi je rekla da su njoj na citu smrzavali, pretpostavljam da to rade i na vv, ali ipak nisam sigurna?

----------


## romanica

> mozete mi reci da li vam smrzavaju js na vv? cura mi je rekla da su njoj na citu smrzavali, pretpostavljam da to rade i na vv, ali ipak nisam sigurna?



Da ,smrzavaju,meni je 7 zamrznutih

----------


## jo1974

i meni je dr.l prepisao 30 menopura a znam da je i ostalima koji su samnom cekali taj dan,njih tri isto su dobili po 30 menopura, a ovo za zamrzavanje romanice stvarno si me usrećila sa ovom izjavom ,to nisam znala ali sam sretna ako je tako jako sretna ja idem 4.11 na vv  i onda ču definitivno znati dali krečem  u postupak u 11 mjesecu ili se odgađa za 1 mjesec,kaže doc. da je prevelika gužva ,a moja menga se ne poklapa za 12 mjesec jer idu na praznike ,javim se kad saznam nešto više nakon posjeta 4.11 na vv.   :Kiss:

----------


## andiko

cure, ja ne mogu dobit sestre na 2353 907... Kaj se nekaj promijenilo?  :/

----------


## BHany

probaj na 2353 893   :Smile:

----------


## amyx

nije se ništa promjenilo, samo moraš biti jaaaaaaaaaaaako uporna

----------


## BLIZU

ejjj komadi...puno pozdrava od mene...mislim na sve vas drzim vam fige...ja cu uzeti malo veci odmor od svega pusa svima...  :Smile:

----------


## marta26

blizu, i ja sam u pauzi, vec sam umorna od svega,  a tek sam na pocetku kako stvari stoje. romanica, ajde to je dobro, bar da ih ne uniste, to bi mi bilo ful zao. cure moje, jel netko dosao s plusem s vv otkad nam je novi zakon??

----------


## amariya

Bok cure, jel mi može koja javiti, koja ide na polustimulirani, kada se piju klomifeni i kada se počnu koristiti gonali? Da li netko umjesto gonala (u polustimuliranom) koristi menopure? Meni je ostalo par od prošlog stimuliranog postupka.

----------


## nokia

ja sam pocela piti klomifene od 4.dana, a 3. dan sam bila na pregledu.
Gonale doktor 'uvodi' prema situaciji koju imas s folikulima, meni ih je dao od 10. dana, za menopure ne znam.

----------


## marcelina

> mjesec,kaže doc. da je prevelika gužva ,a moja menga se ne poklapa za 12 mjesec jer idu na praznike


Zna li netko kad su doktorima praznici na VV? Sjecam se da imaju nesto duze praznike, ali se ne sjecam vise je li to odmah poslije Nove Godine u januaru ili u februaru...Hvala!

----------


## nokia

mislim da idu negdje oko badnjaka 23,24. prosinca, pa sve do najranije 10. siječnja, tako je bilo prosle godine..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja od sutra startam s klomifenima (6.dc) u ponedjeljak sam gore (12.dc) pa cemo vidjeti hoce li sta biti ovaj put od nas.Drzite mi fige i javite se ako me prepoznate gore  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## amariya

Sjećam se da su prošle godine bili na godišnjem do 19.01. Kako će biti sada, možda je još rano za tu informaciju iako i mene to jako zanima jer smo se dr. A i ja dogovorili za 1.mj, a sad ako bude kao ove godine, mogu slobodno si računati 2.mj.

----------


## ksena28

> Ja od sutra startam s klomifenima (6.dc) u ponedjeljak sam gore (12.dc) pa cemo vidjeti hoce li sta biti ovaj put od nas.Drzite mi fige i javite se ako me prepoznate gore


vidimo se u ponedjeljak najvjerojatnije, mogla bi i na neku kavu   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ksena bas se radujem tome. :D

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena bas se radujem tome. :D


i ja  :D (tražila sam dan godišnjeg od šefa, valjda me neće zaribat)

----------


## BHany

ja sam gore sutra, a postoji za ponedjeljak - moguće

ksenu vjerujem da ću prepoznati...

----------


## ksena28

BHany obavezno me cimni ako budeš gore   :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja od sutra startam s klomifenima (6.dc) u ponedjeljak sam gore (12.dc) pa cemo vidjeti hoce li sta biti ovaj put od nas.Drzite mi fige i javite se ako me prepoznate gore


I ja cu biti gore najvjerojatnije petak i onda srijedu (8 dc) pa se možda vidimo

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mozda me naruci u srijedu ponovo vidjet cemo, bilo bi mi drago ponovno vas vidjeti, pretpostavljam da dolazis s tm.  :Love:

----------


## BLIZU

marta26  :Smile:  pusa svima

----------


## amyx

bila danas na VV, dobila estrofem i uskoro po smrzliće kad endometrij bude optimalne debljine  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nataša

baš mi nedostajete sve vi sa VV, ali, kao što vidite, redovno vas obilazim...

ja sam na KBO, manje je burno, ali nas ima..


puno sreće svima...

----------


## mimimuc

amyx-~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  :Heart:  za tvoje smrzliće :D  :D

----------


## marta26

amyx, rszveseli nas sa beticom! evo jedna moja curka je ostala t, beta joj je 200 pa 400 i nesto i sad preko 1000, vratili joj dvije blastice u citu, tako volim te lijepe vijesti :D

----------


## Dodirko

*amyx* :D  :D   Sretno!

Fali mi VV...

----------


## capka

> amyx-~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  za tvoje smrzliće :D  :D


i veliku betu!  :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Amyx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

> *amyx* :D  :D   Sretno!
> 
> Fali mi VV...


I ti nama draga nedostaješ na ovoj temi   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> bila danas na VV, dobila estrofem i uskoro po smrzliće kad endometrij bude optimalne debljine  :D  :D  :D


U mojim mislima si   :Saint:

----------


## Šiškica

> mimimuc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> amyx-~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~od  za tvoje smrzliće :D  :D
> 
> 
> i veliku betu!


 :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## BHany

> bila danas na VV, dobila estrofem i uskoro po smrzliće kad endometrij bude optimalne debljine  :D  :D  :D


amyx...i ja bila , žao mi je što se nismo prepoznale...

za tvoje smrzliće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zuzu

Ja sam jutros bila na VV-u, endometrij je optimalan nakon 8 dana uzimanja Estrofema, sve je drugo o.k. tako da sam sljedeći četvrtak na transferu... :D  Nadam se samo da će biti sve o.k. sa smrzlićima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## darcy

Bok cure, ja dolazim ili sutra (petak) ili u ponedjeljak i možda ću nositi masku. Nisam bolesna, ali sam u 7.mj T, pa da nešto ne pokupim. Samo najavljujem da ne umrete od straha ako vidite da imam masku. Želim vam svima najbolju betu i taj najljepši osjećaj u životu! Kad vam se to dogodi vidjet ćete koliko su muški zakinuti jer ne mogu to osjetiti kao mi. Zbilja vam se isplati trud! Samo hrabro u nove pobjede i sretno vam bilo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## marta26

zuzu, drzim fige!! :D

----------


## zuzu

> zuzu, drzim fige!! :D


Hvala ljubica....  :Love:   Jesi ti skovala planove za dalje?

----------


## amyx

zuzu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marta26

ma nisam ti jos, ni sama ne znam di cu i sta cu. malo me vuce ljubljana, malo priv kod nas, malo vv, malo da cekam mb  :Rolling Eyes:  sva sam nikakva, zato sam i uzela pauzu do nove g. pa cemo onda vidjeti sta cemo.

----------


## n&a

> Ja sam jutros bila na VV-u, endometrij je optimalan nakon 8 dana uzimanja Estrofema, sve je drugo o.k. tako da sam sljedeći četvrtak na transferu... :D  Nadam se samo da će biti sve o.k. sa smrzlićima


zuzu...držimo fige da sve prođe ok   :Love:

----------


## zuzu

> zuzu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja sam jutros bila na VV-u, endometrij je optimalan nakon 8 dana uzimanja Estrofema, sve je drugo o.k. tako da sam sljedeći četvrtak na transferu... :D  Nadam se samo da će biti sve o.k. sa smrzlićima 
> 
> 
> zuzu...držimo fige da sve prođe ok


Hvala draga! I ja tebi držim fige....  :Love:

----------


## zuzu

> zuzu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


amyx i ja tebi šaljem puno vibrica  :Love:  ! Vidim da si isto na Estrofemu kao i ja..nije ništa strašno i prilično se dobro podnosi!!Jel imaš info koliko te slamćica smrzlića čeka!?

----------


## sany22

samo da se malo pojadam... danas vadila betu, nažalost ništa...
prvi IVF nije uspio.. danas tugujem ali od sutra krećemo u nove pobjede..
svima velika   :Kiss:  
svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## amyx

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zuzu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> amyx i ja tebi šaljem puno vibrica  ! Vidim da si isto na Estrofemu kao i ja..nije ništa strašno i prilično se dobro podnosi!!Jel imaš info koliko te slamćica smrzlića čeka!?


moji su svi u istoj slamčici a imam ih 4. Kako je kod tebe ?

----------


## zuzu

moji su svi u istoj slamčici a imam ih 4. Kako je kod tebe ?[/quote]

ja ih imam 6kom i svi su isto u jednoj slamčici :/ Ufff, da barem upali...današnji dan me je opet poljuljao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina09

> samo da se malo pojadam... danas vadila betu, nažalost ništa...
> prvi IVF nije uspio.. danas tugujem ali od sutra krećemo u nove pobjede..
> svima velika   
> svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


draga sany22  :Love:  
slijedeči je tvoj  :Saint:

----------


## Šiškica

:?  :?  :? Izgleda da sam opet nešt propustila :?vezano uz naručivanje subotom.

Jutros sam dobila M,  zovem gore da se naručim za ponedjeljak kad mi je 3 dc i nitko se ne javlja..

I što sad napraviti  :? zvati u ponedjeljak pa se naručiti za utorak(4dc) :? 

jel znate za taj  3dc (idem u IVFpostupak) jel se mora doći ranije ili može i oko 12 sati?

----------


## nina09

probaj zvat dr.na mob.i reci da se nisi uspjela naručiti,jer ako ideš u posupak mislim da moraš doći 3dc,ali netreba rano ujutro,

----------


## nokia

šiškice samo dođi i reci sestrama da ti je 3dc i da se nisi uspjela naruciti, mozes oko 12

----------


## Tibi

šiškice, obavezno odi gore 3. dan jer bi 4. dan moglo biti prekasno....
Sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> :?  :?  :? Izgleda da sam opet nešt propustila :?vezano uz naručivanje subotom.
> 
> Jutros sam dobila M,  zovem gore da se naručim za ponedjeljak kad mi je 3 dc i nitko se ne javlja..
> 
> I što sad napraviti  :? zvati u ponedjeljak pa se naručiti za utorak(4dc) :? 
> 
> jel znate za taj  3dc (idem u IVFpostupak) jel se mora doći ranije ili može i oko 12 sati?


Meni su rekle sestre oko 10 da dođem, nemoj kasnije da te ne odbiju, dođi tamo i objasni kako ih nisi mogla dobiti da se naručiš i kako ulaziš u postupak, mislim da neće raditi probleme

----------


## laky

svratila sam da poželim sreću svim curama s VV ,mi smo lani bili na danasnji dan imala sam stopericu a 3.11 punkciju ostalo je poznata priča,koju zelim i svima vama  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

hvala Laky nadam se da ću i ja uskoro tvojim stopama  :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> svratila sam da poželim sreću svim curama s VV ,mi smo lani bili na danasnji dan imala sam stopericu a 3.11 punkciju ostalo je poznata priča,koju zelim i svima vama


Sjecam se baby svake zajednicke sekunde gore prije godinu dana.  :Kiss:  tebi i Lu i hvala ti na lijepim zeljama.
MaliMimi, Ksena, vidimo se sutra.  :Love:

----------


## amyx

hej cure pa i* tinky tonky* i *ja* smo sutra gore  :D  :D  :D

----------


## zelimo_bebu

A ja se sjećam isto tako kako smo čekale strpljivo u punom hodniku...ja na pregled, a Laky na inekcije...i vidi ti sad...Lu nam se priključila...  :Heart:  ....svima na VVu strpljenja i sreće želim...pa se možda vidimo uskoro....
Ružice...kako napreduješ??

----------


## lovro

Pozdrav svima,priključujem se ovom forumu u nadi da ćete mi pomoći sa svojim iskustvima budući da tek sada krećem u postupak. može li mi netko objasniti kakav je postupak TESA-ICSI? Unaprije hvala

----------


## mmaslacak

Dobrodašla ili dobrodošao.
Najbolje ti je pitati na ovoj temi, cure su nabolje upoznate upoznate sa tim postupkom.
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=82133

----------


## lovro

Puno hvala

----------


## andy

Pozdrav svima,mene nije bilo punu godinu dana,al škicnem svako malo. 
U srijedu imam punkciju,a danas sam morala vadit krv za estradiol.
Jel netko zna zašto? :?

----------


## pino

Moze bit vise razloga za vadit estradiol. Trebas reci koliko imas folikula, i da li ima nesto neobicno u tvom ciklusu. Jedan razlog je da se provjeri da li je estradiol u skladu s brojem folikula - trebao bi biti oko 200 za svaki folikul (ako su iste jedinice kao i u Americi). 
Jedan je da se provjeri da li ce mozda biti hiperstimulacije - sto veci estradiol, to veca sansa za hiperstimulaciju (iako je prag individualan za zenu). Npr. u Americi se radi tzv. prolonged coasting ako postoji sansa za hiperstimulaciju - znaci ako je estradiol visok, ne dobivas nikakve hormone osim supresije sve dok estradiol ne padne na tocku na kojoj je rizik puno manji. Tako da se u tom slucaju pa i svakodnevno vadi estradiol da se prekontrolira, a tek onda radi punkcija.

----------


## BHany

na vv-u se sada standardno vadi estradiol pred punkciju (nekada se nije vadio pa te možda to zbunjuje?)

----------


## ina33

Uvijek sam se pitala što je to prolongued coasting  :Smile: . 

Kad sam imala drugi IVF stimulirani na VV-u, vađenje estradiola je bio default za sve u postupku, tj. vadile su ga sve žene. Kad sam imala prvi IVF, nisu ga radili svima, ne znam koja je sad praksa i jesu li se vratili ponovnom vađenju estradiola. 

Ukratko, radi se o tome da se prati kako žena reagira na stimulaciju, da se točnije odredi datum punkcije i zrelost folikula, ako sam dobro shvatila. 

Možda će ti bit jasnije ako se raspital vade li ga svima, ili samo tebi. Ako je samo tebi, pitaj dr.-a zašto, ako je svima, onda ti je to zbog ovog što smo objasnile. 

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

I da, to kad sam radila drugi IVF (to je bilo negdje 2005.-te, ako se dobro sjećam), nije se vadio samo pred punkciju, nego par puta u stimulaciji.

----------


## BHany

svima (ili barem većini - ne znam da li baš u svim postupcima - nisam tako detaljno pratila) 
i to obično na dan štoperice ujutro
možda se u prirodnim vadi i češće - to ne znam

----------


## andy

Zapravo me zbunjuje jer mi je ovo treći postupak,a nisam do sad to morala.Ali sestra mi je rekla da je to sad obavezno.Hvala vam curke na brzini i objašnjenju.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:  Eh, da ja imam malo folikula 6 za punkciju.

----------


## ina33

Nama se vadilo u stimul. više puta. Nije to vađenje estradiola tako neuobičajeno, mislim da se u CITO-u vadi(lo), u Mb-u se mislim nekad vadilo itd. To je još jedan dodatni alat pomoći doktoru da procijeni kako se situacija odvija.

----------


## ina33

> Zapravo me zbunjuje jer mi je ovo treći postupak,a nisam do sad to morala.Ali sestra mi je rekla da je to sad obavezno.Hvala vam curke na brzini i objašnjenju.   Eh, da ja imam malo folikula 6 za punkciju.


Samo mjena stalna jest, često ti klinike nešto uvedu, pa onda to zaustave, pa opet vrate itd. Neko je bio rekao da su se još jako davno na VV-u vadili HIV-ovi i hepatitisi za ulazak u postupak, ja sam se liječila tamo od 99 do 2005-te, nisam to vadila, sad se opet vadi itd.

----------


## andy

Ina33.,hvala još jednom.  :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Traži se Ksena28

----------


## amyx

Danas je baš bilo veselo na VV. Skupio nas se poveći broj. družile smo se *ksena28, tinky tonky, Gabi, šiškica, Ružica SB i ja*.

Kod mene sve ok, kaže dr po trenutnoj situaciji da bi FET mogao biti u petak, ali za svaki slučaj još u srijedu UZ, pa ćemo vidjet.

Cure   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:  


tko je gore u srijedu javite se pa da se družimo...

----------


## ksena28

> Traži se Ksena28


Evo me. Taman došla s VVa. Nije dobro, mijenjam potpis - imam i ja dijagnozu, PCOS, veli dr A kao i dosad je sam bila na granici, sad sam je valjda prešla. Imam po 13 folikula na svakom jajniku. Ovulaciju više nemam, insuficijencija žutog tijela.

Prema njemu, to sve nije prepreka za IVF s kojim krećem čim procurim, što je isto neizvjesno kad će se dogoditi, jer malo krvarim, ali ne znam zašto točno.

Inače, super je bilo danas gore, prava vesela ekipa. Vidjeli smo i *rikikiki*... a gdje je *BHany*?  :?

----------


## BHany

ja sam ipak sutra - 9 dc (pa nadalje - putujem u Zagreb pa neću baš biti pri netu)
izgleda opet sama  :Undecided:   uf, uvijek propustim tulume

----------


## amyx

*ksena* pa nije ni to najgore...ima puno težih dijagnoza.Samo hrabro naprijed i budi  8)

----------


## mmaslacak

Otkud 13 folikula? 
To ko da si u stinuliranom, a opet kažeš da krećeš tek kad dođe M?

----------


## ksena28

a ne znam...

----------


## mimimuc

tko je gore u srijedu javite se pa da se družimo...[/quote]



ja sam gore ,mislim već oko 7 sati

----------


## zuzu

amyx već u petak....super :D  malo lijepih vijesti za nas u FET-u; javila mi se poznanica koja je imala FET na VV-u prije dva tjedna da ima pozitivnu betu!! :D  :D malo za nju i za ostale lijepe betice ovih dana!

----------


## bublica3

> Otkud 13 folikula? 
> To ko da si u stinuliranom, a opet kažeš da krećeš tek kad dođe M?


*
ksena* nije mi jasno. 13 folikula u normalnom ciklusu? Kako je to kometirao doktor??

----------


## ksena28

a ništa posebno nije rekao, kao i prije je bilo tako, nije to čudno  :? ne znam, meni se samo čini da nije bilo tako prije stimulacije... tad mi je bila na vrijeme i znala sam osjetiti ovulaciju...

----------


## Gabi

> Danas je baš bilo veselo na VV. Skupio nas se poveći broj. družile smo se *ksena28, tinky tonky, Gabi, šiškica, Ružica SB i ja*.


Cure   :Bye:  

Došla sam malo k sebi od šoka   :Wink:  . Kaže dr. da idemo na odstranjivanje mioma ako niti sada ne dođe do trudnoće. U postupak krećemo slijedeći ciklus...Klomifen + 10 kom. Menopura.
Bez obzira na ogroman strah od tlakomjera tlak je bio 130/75  :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Gabi* vibram za trudnocu pa da ih ne moras ni odstranjivati.  :Love:   :Heart:  
Curke moje ja sam izvan sebe od srece reakcija na klomifen odlicna doc zadovoljan nastavljamo dalje s Menopurima x 2+ 1 klomifen danas i sutra prekosutra (srijeda) sam opet gore a koliko vidim bit ce opet dobra ekipa.Jedva cekam.  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Gabi

*RuzicaSB*, hvala.

I ja držim fige da i vi sve postane trbušaste.   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

> Danas je baš bilo veselo na VV. Skupio nas se poveći broj. družile smo se *ksena28, tinky tonky, Gabi, šiškica, Ružica SB i ja*


koja vesela ekipa, e da sam bliže i ja bih rado došla na kavicu i druženje, vidjet ćete cure kad budete trudne opet ćete tako često misliti na njih...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sretna35

> ja sam ipak sutra - 9 dc (pa nadalje - putujem u Zagreb pa neću baš biti pri netu)
> izgleda opet sama   uf, uvijek propustim tulume


*BHany* gdje si se smjestila? Any time for tea, coffee? Rado bih te upoznala...

----------


## Šiškica

[quote="sretna35"]


> Danas je baš bilo veselo na VV. Skupio nas se poveći broj. družile smo se *ksena28, tinky tonky, Gabi, šiškica, Ružica SB i ja*


da, baš je bilo lijepo   :Love:   :Love:   :Kiss:    prava smo sekta  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

> *Gabi* vibram za trudnocu pa da ih ne moras ni odstranjivati.   
> Curke moje ja sam izvan sebe od srece reakcija na klomifen odlicna doc zadovoljan nastavljamo dalje s Menopurima x 2+ 1 klomifen danas i sutra prekosutra (srijeda) sam opet gore a koliko vidim bit ce opet dobra ekipa.Jedva cekam.


eto i mene u srijedu gore,pa makar neče biti dosadno ,super vidimo se ja stižem oko 9   :Kiss:   vdimo se

----------


## BHany

> BHany prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam ipak sutra - 9 dc (pa nadalje - putujem u Zagreb pa neću baš biti pri netu)
> izgleda opet sama   uf, uvijek propustim tulume
> 
> 
> *BHany* gdje si se smjestila? Any time for tea, coffee? Rado bih te upoznala...


naravno, dogovorit ćemo se...
još ne znam ostajemo li u zg već sutra ili se vraćamo kući...(mi - u paketu smo   :Smile:  , kao i u većini slučajeva)

gabi, ksena   :Love:  

ostale s kojima se mimoilazim u fazi...možda se ipak sretnemo koji od ovih dana...  :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam i danas pod dojmovima od juce.Dosla sam gore bas rano ali cekaonica je vec bila puna.Ekipa je bila za 5 pa je i vrijeme proletjelo, steta samo da nisam bila u elementu jer sam spavala samo par sati prije vlaka u 4 ujutro.*Ksena* bit ce to sve ok vidjet ces, samo laganini.*Amyx* ti si nasa trudnica i gotovo, sve znas.*Siskica* *Gabi*  :Kiss:  Tinktonki (ili kako sevec pise) kako je proslo juce?Kad je FET?  :Love:  *Jo* imas pp.*MaliMimi* vidimo se sutra!  :Love:   :Heart:  I curke koje nas citate i prepoznate gore nasu "sektu" slobodno se javite, sto nas je vise to bolje.  :Kiss:

----------


## frka

ej, curke!
evo mene nakon nekog vremena... i ja sam bila na VV-u jucer i danas ali u pola 8, ali nisam bas primijetila da se veca ekipa druzi...inace sam u postupku i punkcija mi je u cetvrtak - popila sam kutiju klomifena i dobila 8 ampula gonala i imam 2 folikula. dr. A nije nista komentirao pa pretpostavljam da je sve ok (mada mi to nekako malo zvuci bez obzira sto imam 1 jajnik).

saljem vam svima   :Kiss:   i drzim nam svima fige!

 :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

A ja mislila nemoguce nas ne primjetiti   :Laughing:  .Frka ne brini, za jedan jajnik 2 folikula su ok, lako je moguce da u obadva bude po jedna dobra js sto ti od srca zelim, a znas i sama da i samo jedna moze biti dovoljna za ostvarenje sna.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## andy

Možda ču sad žvučat glupo,al dali može slučajno stanica pobjeć u stimuliranom postupku prije štoperice? :?  :?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Možda ču sad žvučat glupo,al dali može slučajno stanica pobjeć u stimuliranom postupku prije štoperice? :?  :?


Moze ali u stimuliranom ih obicno bude vise pa to nije tako strasno, katastrofa je kad u prirodnjaku "pobjegne".

----------


## hele

hello curke! zna li itko kada idu na godišnji u 12 mjesecu? :? meni je dr A rekao da krečemo u postupak 12 mj,ja bi trebala dobiti početkom 12 mj ali dali čemo stići odraditi sve prije godišnjeg?? i još jedno pitanje ako je netko pio yaz tablete kada ste dobile mengu nakon tableta? pozz   :Kiss:

----------


## andy

Hvala ti RuziceSB,samo ja ih imam i onako premalo,ah vidjet čemo sutra na punkciji.  :Kiss:

----------


## andy

hele,mislim da češ uspjet odradit postupak,čini mi se da im go počinje oko 22.-23.12.Ispavite me ako griješim.  :Wink:

----------


## Lamona

Evo vratila se i ja od gore. Dobila sam za podignuti 30 menopura, dr L je rekao da je na GO vjerojatno prije Badnjaka onaj tjedan ali da još ne zna, moram još doć 15.12. i idemo u prvom mjesecu.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

> ej, curke!
> evo mene nakon nekog vremena... i ja sam bila na VV-u jucer i danas ali u pola 8, ali nisam bas primijetila da se veca ekipa druzi...inace sam u postupku i punkcija mi je u cetvrtak - popila sam kutiju klomifena i dobila 8 ampula gonala i imam 2 folikula. dr. A nije nista komentirao pa pretpostavljam da je sve ok (mada mi to nekako malo zvuci bez obzira sto imam 1 jajnik).
> 
> saljem vam svima    i drzim nam svima fige!


hej frka onda ćemo se izgleda mimoići ja sam sutra gore već u 7 i pol.
Pa mislim da je to dobra reakcija s obzirom na jedan jajnik  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ruzica Sb i ostale cure koje su sutra rano gore vidimo se  :Bye:

----------


## franka76

> Evo vratila se i ja od gore. Dobila sam za podignuti 30 menopura, dr L je rekao da je na GO vjerojatno prije Badnjaka onaj tjedan ali da još ne zna, moram još doć 15.12. i idemo u prvom mjesecu.....



a jel dr L rekao do kada je na godišnjem u prvom mjesecu?
ja planiram u prvom, pa me zanima
hvala

I da,jel još uvijek radi utorkom do 18 sati?

----------


## frka

> frka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ej, curke!
> evo mene nakon nekog vremena... i ja sam bila na VV-u jucer i danas ali u pola 8, ali nisam bas primijetila da se veca ekipa druzi...inace sam u postupku i punkcija mi je u cetvrtak - popila sam kutiju klomifena i dobila 8 ampula gonala i imam 2 folikula. dr. A nije nista komentirao pa pretpostavljam da je sve ok (mada mi to nekako malo zvuci bez obzira sto imam 1 jajnik).
> 
> saljem vam svima    i drzim nam svima fige!
> 
> 
> ...



hej, mimi! je, mimoici cemo se - danasd sam dobila zadnje gonale, navecer stoperica i u cetvrtak punkcija. sutra nisam gore...

u svakom slucaju, ak se ne vidimo - nek ti ovaj put bude dobitni!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Lamona

franka, pitala sam, al je rekao da sad ne zna točno, negdje oko 15. 1. i da će mi znat reć kad dođem u 12 mjesecu.   :Smile:

----------


## Lamona

i da utorkom je do 18, zaboravila odgovoriti   :Razz:  , bar tako piše još uvijek na vratima   :Grin:

----------


## BHany

frka i ja sam bila gore danas oko pola 8 - kako me nisi skužila?
i u četvrtak sam isto tamo rano...
ova veća grupacija pretpostavljam bučnih žena je bila jučer i bit će sutra - s njima se ja za sada mimoilazim  :Sad: 

meni se isto čini da ti je ok rezultat 2 folikula s blagom stim. i jednim jajnikom

----------


## franka76

> i da utorkom je do 18, zaboravila odgovoriti   , bar tako piše još uvijek na vratima



hvala ti puno

----------


## Strumpfica

> hello curke! zna li itko kada idu na godišnji u 12 mjesecu? :? meni je dr A rekao da krečemo u postupak 12 mj,ja bi trebala dobiti početkom 12 mj ali dali čemo stići odraditi sve prije godišnjeg?? i još jedno pitanje ako je netko pio yaz tablete kada ste dobile mengu nakon tableta? pozz


Meni je isto rekao da ako počnemo krajem 11 tj početkom 12 sve stignemo obaviti prije GO i blagdana...

----------


## Reni76

> hello curke! zna li itko kada idu na godišnji u 12 mjesecu? :? meni je dr A rekao da krečemo u postupak 12 mj,ja bi trebala dobiti početkom 12 mj ali dali čemo stići odraditi sve prije godišnjeg?? i još jedno pitanje ako je netko pio yaz tablete kada ste dobile mengu nakon tableta? pozz


ja sam trenutno na Yazu i piše u uputama da se menga dobije 3-4 dana nakon zadnje ružičaste tablete koja je 24 dan, tako da očekuj mengu negdje oko 27-28 dc

----------


## kata.klik

prvo za *ksenu28* to što si prije mislila da osjetiš i imaš ovulaciju može biti samo privid, ja sam isto imala uvjek osjećaj kad mi je "kao" ovulacija ali nikada nije dolazilo do nje, isto dijagnoza PCOS, imaš sve simptome al je nema...i to nije nikakva prepreka za trudnoću....pa ja imam PCOS, a MM azospermiju na granici sa oligoastenoterat.... znači svega par plivača ako ima pa smo u našem prvom postupku ICSI-a dobili 16 oplođenih jajnih stanica...a potpis vidiš....

za one koji planiraju postupak u 12 mjesecu, po mom iskustvu hodočašćenja prošle godine po VV-u krajem 12 mjeseca zadnji transferi se rade praktički zadnji radni dan a to je dan prije badnjaka...

----------


## molu

cure pomagajte,

jucer primila stopericu, sutra punkcija  - a ja bolesna skroz na skroz. Do danas neka prehladica, nis strasno, a sad se fakat osjecam koma. Cini mi se da imam i temp (trenutno nemrem izmjeriti, na poslu sam)

I kaj sad, hoce li to nekaj utjecati na sutra i na punkciju, hoce li uopce htjet dovrsiti postupak do kraja?

Mislim bas sam baksuz, i ovak me frka punkcije, a sad jos i ovo  :/

----------


## sretna35

> cure pomagajte,
> 
> jucer primila stopericu, sutra punkcija  - a ja bolesna skroz na skroz. Do danas neka prehladica, nis strasno, a sad se fakat osjecam koma. Cini mi se da imam i temp (trenutno nemrem izmjeriti, na poslu sam)
> 
> I kaj sad, hoce li to nekaj utjecati na sutra i na punkciju, hoce li uopce htjet dovrsiti postupak do kraja?
> 
> Mislim bas sam baksuz, i ovak me frka punkcije, a sad jos i ovo  :/


nemaš beda, na Vuku se od punkcija ne odustaje, bilo je prehlađenih žena, žena s crijevnim virozama, onih kojih su sa stola za punkciju trčale povraćati, onih sa slomljenim nogama i sl. i mnogima bi baš takvi postupci donijeli trudnoće

punkcija nije da ne boli, ali je sasvim iozdržljivo, meni bi uvijek pomogla vizualizacija prkrasne debeljuškaste male bebe koja me čeka negdje na kraju mračnog tunela   :Heart:  

sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## molu

joj, hvala ti puno, bas si me utjesila, jer me vec uhvatila panika da ce mi sve propast. Pa valjda bu sve ok.

Javim se sutra - kak je proslo   :Heart:

----------


## draga

*molu* drzim fige za sutra..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milivoj73

> punkcija nije da ne boli, ali je sasvim iozdržljivo, meni bi uvijek pomogla vizualizacija prekrasne debeljuškaste male bebe koja me čeka negdje na kraju mračnog tunela   
> 
> sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kad je bila mž na punkciji onda je Luči znao obući majicu sa baš takvim bebaćem da pomogne vizualizaciji  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Kod mene ovaj put lijevi jajnik koji do sada bio uspavan, super odreagirao i to sa lijepih 5 folikulica.Veceras stoperica u petak punkcija, za dalje nista ne predvidjam, sta bude.Pozdrav jos jednom svim dragim curama koje sam danas srela gore na VV.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pozdrav i od mene, ja sam opet u subotu na pregledu  :Bye:

----------


## amyx

pozdrav i od mene   :Bye:  , vidimo se u petak, za sada još ne radimo FET. Možda subota ili ponedjeljak  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andy

Hej svima,preživjeh današnju punkciju,dobili smo 5 stanica.Malo jače sam krvarila i MM se sav izbezumio.Hrabro čekam petak. :D

----------


## mimimuc

pozdrav i od mene i velika  :Kiss:   današnjoj ekipici

----------


## jo1974

današnoj ekipi sa vv velika   :Kiss:  ,drago mi je da sam vas upoznala.
mene je moj dr.l iznenadio i idem u postupak krečem čim stigne m , :D  :D  :D  jutros sam pošla sa misao da če me odbiti jer to mi je najavio prošli put ali sve se preokrenulo i zadnji čas i idem napokon,opet sam gore za desetak dana ,svi rodicama koji su postupku želim vam po jedan mirišljavi smotuljak pusa  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

> Pozdrav i od mene, ja sam opet u subotu na pregledu



i ja   :D  :D    vidimo se..

moramo smisliti šifru za prepoznavanje  RODA na VV..  :Grin:

----------


## amareda

Danas je dr.L obavijestio moju najdražu prijateljicu ( koja ovdje ne piše), da joj je ß 38o....Ona je imala kod. dr. L -3 inseminacije i 3 IVF-postupka...i treča sreća :D  :D 

Čitam vas redovito i divim se vašoj upornosti!!

Od srca vam želim da se ubrzo i vi veselite!!!  :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja trebam pomoc, savjet ili sto vec vezano za stopericu.Doktor napisao veceras u 23 sata 5000 jedinica Choragona.Ja kupila na VV u ljekarni ali uvalise mi 2 ampule po 5000 jedinica.Znam da poslije transfera isto ide Choragon ali cini mi se po 2000 jedinica ako se ne varam.Sta da radim?Pretpostavljam da jednu ne mogu popoloviti jer prasak kad se pomijesa sa otopinom ne moze bas stajati za slijedeci put.Help please!

----------


## sretna35

> Ja trebam pomoc, savjet ili sto vec vezano za stopericu.Doktor napisao veceras u 23 sata 5000 jedinica Choragona.Ja kupila na VV u ljekarni ali uvalise mi 2 ampule po 5000 jedinica.Znam da poslije transfera isto ide Choragon ali cini mi se po 2000 jedinica ako se ne varam.Sta da radim?Pretpostavljam da jednu ne mogu popoloviti jer prasak kad se pomijesa sa otopinom ne moze bas stajati za slijedeci put.Help please!


probaj se dogovoriti sa sestrama, znam da se nekad kod njih mogla kupiti i po 1/2 ili 1/3 inekcije pa da ti onda uzvrate dio love koju će naplatiti od pacijentica s kojim apodijeliš inekciju

ali isto tako brijem da kod mene nikada u apoteci nisu pogriješili količinu nekad Luči pukne duplu dozu štoperice da sačuva folikule ili potakne konačno sazrijevanje.. vidi u svakom slučaju postoji rješenje...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Da li bi onda i napisao x2 ako lupi duplu dozu moram priznati malo sam se pogubila s ovim, nije valjda da sam trebala primiti obadvije. :?

----------


## sretna35

> Da li bi onda i napisao x2 ako lupi duplu dozu moram priznati malo sam se pogubila s ovim, nije valjda da sam trebala primiti obadvije. :?


da napisao bi na onom svom malom bijelom receptiću

to je bio slučaj kod jedne žene koja je bila sa mnom u postupku (klomifen) i začudo razvila 6 stanica (bila je mislim oko 40), kad ju je punktirao pitao je:"Da li sam ja rekao dvije štoperice?"

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sad je gotovo sta je tu je, nije mi rekao ni usmeno a ni napisao da trebaju dvije.Nadam se da nisam pogrijesila a i ako jesam da posljedice nece biti katastrofalne.

----------


## sretna35

> Sad je gotovo sta je tu je, nije mi rekao ni usmeno a ni napisao da trebaju dvije.Nadam se da nisam pogrijesila a i ako jesam da posljedice nece biti katastrofalne.


ne brini, ako nije rekao niti napisao onda su sigurno pogriješili u apoteci, a to ćeš možda uspjeti riješiti sa sestrama ili vratitit jednu ampulu u apoteku uz recept i objašnjenje

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Hvala ti *sretna35* do neba, ne znam kako bih zaspala da nisi bila tu.Nazvat cu sutra i sestre za svaki slucaj.  :Kiss:

----------


## amariya

Provjeri sa sestrama, jer ja sam uvijek dobivala 2 amp Choragona u 11h. Na papiriću bi trebalo pisati duas. Možda su u ljekarni automatski dali 2 ampule jer je to češće (bar tako mislim).

----------


## n&a

zuzuuuu, javiiii seeee!!! kako je prošlo???  :Love:

----------


## nela.

Meni bi uvjek kad sam išla polije transfera na choragon pola išlo proć jer 
sam imala 5000 a trebalo mi je 2000 a nisam išla na piku u zg.
jedino ak imaš nekog ko ide isti dan u istu bolnicu pa da primite svaka pola tako sam ja jednom sa svojom prijateljicom učinila.
Sretno

----------


## andy

Cure,zanima me dal bi bilo ok kad bi ja sad nakon punkcije počela pit folnu kiselinu?

----------


## ksena28

> Cure,zanima me dal bi bilo ok kad bi ja sad nakon punkcije počela pit folnu kiselinu?


neće ti štetiti. bez brige   :Smile:

----------


## andy

ksena28  :Kiss:

----------


## mmaslacak

Da uzmeš možda Prenatal? Nije bitno koji proizvođač, ima vitamina a i folne u njima, ja sam čitala kako je dobro s tim početi cc 3 tjedna prije planirane trudnoće i počela to piti, sada je već više od dvije godine da pijem, trudnoće nije bilo, ali mi je ojačalo nokte, kosa mi zdravija i sjajnija, da ne govorim kako sam imala problema sa zubima zbog kiselinske erozije, pojedem jednu mandarinu i ne mogu zube oprati kako boli, sad s tim nemam problema nikakvih!Također broj prehlada sam svela na 1 godišnje, a prije čim netko kihne pored mene ja gotova.
Ne može škoditi.

----------


## gričanka

> andy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure,zanima me dal bi bilo ok kad bi ja sad nakon punkcije počela pit folnu kiselinu?
> 
> 
> neće ti štetiti. bez brige


Potpis na ovo, a *mmaslačak* me natjerala da shvatim kako sam se prije dva tjedna gadno prehladila prvi put nakon 3 godine - cijelo vrijeme sam do prije 2 mjeseca uzimala folnu! Vidiš... moram se vratiti staroj dobroj navici i Folicu+ !
Pošto sam još nedavno ovdje opisala svoj status "preusmjerene" pacijentice i dala svoj doprinos tezi kako skupina "dama iznad 38"  :Grin:   više nije baš dobrodošla na W, moram vas izvijestiti da je taj zaključak nakon mojeg ječerašnjeg posjeta Wu dobio drukčiji epilog.  Dakle, jučer sam se uputila na W po nalaze i info vezano uz pripreme za moju Prašku avanturu, a dr mene lijepo i ljubazno dočeka s osmijehom i prijedlogom za novi postupak, što uopće nisam očekivala, s obzirom na prethodno "preusmjeravanje" prije novog zakona. Na moje  :?  veli on meni da zašto još ne bismo probali neke opcije kada to nama iznad 40-e sada zakon dozvoljava, i iako baš nema realnu podlogu u stvarnosti, šteta bi bilo to ne iskoristiti! Možda pogodimo dobitni protokol, a možda i potvrdimo neminovnost odlaska u Prag kao posljednje opcije! Ne moram vam reći kako sam bila ovim neočekivanim preokretom situacije i više od ugodno iznenađena, cijeli dan sam provela s osmijehom na licu u računanju možebitnih datuma ciklusa i mogućnosti postupka prije njihovog odlaska na GO! Od 3. dana slijedećeg M ciklusa krećem u blagi stimulirani postupak na W-u (kombinacija menopura i klomifena, mislim da je isti protokol imala i RužicaSB) naravno ukoliko mi do tada stignu menopuri koje ću danas popodne naručiti!
Ah, taj dobri, stari, nezamjenjivi W!
Sve vas puuuunoooo pozdravljam i   :Love:

----------


## Biene

Gričanka sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## andy

Hvala cure,to sa konzumiranjem mandarina i nakon toga bol zubi uf  :shock: imam isti problem.Budući da već imam folnu za sad ču nju,al nije loše znat za ubuduće Prenatal.Jedino neznam dal smeta obzirom da moram pit ceporex-cefaleksin?

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja ovo pijem duže od dvije godine, svaki dan po jednu, nisam preskakala, a popila antibiotika vagon.
Vjeruj mi što se zuba tiče, preporodila sam se, eto znaš kako je.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Gricanka* :D  :D  :D  :D  bas sam sretna zbog tebe.Vibram do neba i nazad da ti ovaj protokol bude dobitni.  :Kiss:  
Cujem danas da je jos jedna zena isto dobila obadvije stoperice, mozda ja nisam odgonetnula sifru na papiricu a ni sestra kod nas na ginekologiji.Nadam se sada samo da ce mi ovih 5000 koje primih biti dovoljne.Vidjet cemo sutra na punkciji sta ce biti.Sestre su izgleda jos jako zauzete pa cu zvati malo kasnije.

----------


## Bebel

Folnu je poželjno piti prije pokušaja začeća, tijekom i poslije začeća... Postoji u različitim pakiranjima, ali je o svemu dobro informirati svojeg MPO-a.

*gričanka*, sretno draga   :Heart:  
svima u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su im dobitni

----------


## mmaslacak

Htjela sam reći to su samo vitamini, bez brige!

----------


## sretna35

*gričanka* baš mi je drago zbog preokreta   :Love:  (moram priznati da su me jako rastužili postovi o preusmjeravnju, pogotovo zato jer sam VV doživljavala klinikom gdje ne odbijaju pacijente s manjim šansama već upravo obrnuto njima daju prioritet- sada mi se srce polako vraća na mjesto)

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Htjela sam reći to su samo vitamini, bez brige!


i to neophodni u trudnoci dodala bih.

----------


## molu

Evo samo da se javim. Prezivjela punkciju, ali ne i sestra kojoj sam zarila nokat u ruku   :Embarassed:  Bio mi totalni neugodnjak, ali sam iste sekunde zaboravila na punkciju i bol   :Laughing:  

Od 3 ili 4 (danas sam bila totalno zbunjola pa nisam pitala) dobili 1 js :/ 


Tjesim se i da je 1 dovoljna. Svima  :Heart:   i u subotu sam gore u 7.30

Ima jos koga?

----------


## andy

Svima puno hvala.  :Kiss:   :Kiss: . Nadam se da če se nešto do sutra oploditi.

----------


## buki

Drage moje,
nakon dvije godine FET i uspjelo!!! Dr. L kaze da sad mogu do ministra, da je po njemu nista od naseg veselja. Budite uporne i ne odustajte. Zakon mora pasti  :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Drage moje,
> nakon dvije godine FET i uspjelo!!! Dr. L kaze da sad mogu do ministra, da je po njemu nista od naseg veselja. Budite uporne i ne odustajte. Zakon mora pasti


Odlicno draga, znam jos cura koje idu na FET uskoro i od srca im zelim pozitivne bete pa da se udruzite i odete pred ministra kao trudnice.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## frka

buki, cestitam!!! :D  :D  :D 

molu, i ja sam danas bila na punkciji i isto od 2 folikula 1 js :/ 
sigurno smo se vidjele - cak sam i jednu zenu pitala da l je na rodi jer sam mislila da si to ti - i ona je djelovala prehladjeno  :Laughing:

----------


## frka

P.S. I ja sam u subotu u pol 7 gore...

----------


## molu

frka, a vjerojatno jesmo. Morat cemo dogovoriti neki znak raspoznavanja za subotu.

Nada umire zadnja, dovoljna je i samo 1 js  -možda su naše bingo   :Love:

----------


## n&a

buki, cestitam!!!     :D  :D  :D 
stvarno lijepe vijesti, sretno

----------


## buki

*Curke hvala na cestitkama, nemrem se ne ukljucit iako sporadicno pogledam kaj je novo gore na VV, nisam napisala ali prije dvije godine sam bila na punkciji, 11JS, bolno za poludit, srecom transfer prosao uredno imamo bebu od 16 mjeseci..gledam tv, bjesnim, a planiram na FET, hvala Bogu uspjelo...dr.L da ga nije trebalo bi ga izmislit, uvijek smiren, kad je najteze uvijek kaze sto treba kad je dobro uvijek je saljiv pa ne bi ga mijenjala nikad...zato me ljuti jer ocito onaj tko je pisao zakon punkciju osjetio nije, zato cure BUDITE HRABRE i SRETNO!
*

----------


## legal alien

draga suborke, pratim vas vec duze vrijeme ali se evo tek sad aktiviram na forumu. moram priznat da bih bez svih informacija na koje sam ovdje naisla bila totalno izgubljena. zato velika hvala.
molim za pomoc. s obzirom da sam u stimuliranom IVF postupku (trenutno 4 dan menopura) zanima me koliko dana iz vaseg iskustva je potrebno lezati nakon transfera (naravno pod uvjetom da do njega dodje). nisam iz zg tako da sam morala uzeti bolovanje i dok sam na menopuru. pa samo da znam poslodavca obavijestiti.

----------


## n&a

> draga suborke, pratim vas vec duze vrijeme ali se evo tek sad aktiviram na forumu. moram priznat da bih bez svih informacija na koje sam ovdje naisla bila totalno izgubljena. zato velika hvala.
> molim za pomoc. s obzirom da sam u stimuliranom IVF postupku (trenutno 4 dan menopura) zanima me koliko dana iz vaseg iskustva je potrebno lezati nakon transfera (naravno pod uvjetom da do njega dodje). nisam iz zg tako da sam morala uzeti bolovanje i dok sam na menopuru. pa samo da znam poslodavca obavijestiti.


draga suborko, drago mi je da si nam se pridružila i želimo ti da nas što prije napustiš   :Wink:  .
to je dosta individualno, ovisi što radiš. ja imam uredski posao i doktor mi je rekao da nakon 4 dana mogu ići raditi. zadnji put sam ostala 12 dana doma jer sam uzela godišnji, a ovaj puta 5 uključujući dan ET. doduše simulirani postupci su puno naprorniji za ženu. sada sam bila na klomifenima i to mi je puno bolje bilo. najbolje je posavjetovati se sa liječnikom i slušati svoje tijelo, jel u pravilu na otpusnom sa vv dobiješ na pismeno mirovanje do bete.

----------


## legal alien

n&a hvala ti (ili vam?   :Wink:  ) na brzom odgovoru. i na dobrim zeljama...

----------


## zuzu

> zuzuuuu, javiiii seeee!!! kako je prošlo???


Imala sam transfer. Vraćena su mi tri embrija, od kojih je jedan odličan po riječima biologice, 2 su dosta loša...Ostalih 3 kom nije preživjelo odmrzavanje. Bilogica mi daje 30% šansi..kao svaka treća bi ostala trudna u ovom slučaju...sve se nešto vrti oko brojke3  :Rolling Eyes:  18.11. mi je beta, tako da ćemo vidjeti..  Kako se ti držiš?

----------


## zuzu

> buki, cestitam!!! :D  :D  :D 
> 
> molu, i ja sam danas bila na punkciji i isto od 2 folikula 1 js :/ 
> sigurno smo se vidjele - cak sam i jednu zenu pitala da l je na rodi jer sam mislila da si to ti - i ona je djelovala prehladjeno


Ha-ha...pitala si mene..nadam se da si bolje i da te ništa ne boli  :Love:   Sretno!!!

----------


## marta26

zuzu, drzim velike fige! i ostalim curkama koje ne znam uzivo, puno puno srece! ja sam jos u pauzi, vazem sta cu, di cu...

----------


## amyx

Ja ću zbog ovog svog FET-a završit u Vrapču majke mi...kao prvo nikako da ga dočekam a sad me lagano i paranoja hvata hoće li uopče biti išta od toga, tj. hoće li moji eskimi preživjeti odmrzavanje   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mimimuc

*amyx*- nemoj se bedirati , mislimo na tebe i držimo figetine za eskimiće.Ja vjerujem da te slijedi nagrada nakon toliko čekanja.  :Kiss:  

Sretno sutra

----------


## mimimuc

i *RužicaSB*-sretno sutra  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ruzica Sb i Amyx sretno sutra, a vidim da će nas i u subotu biti dosta gore :D

----------


## Mali Mimi

> P.S. I ja sam u subotu u pol 7 gore...


A kako ti tako rano mislis u pol 8 tako kazu svima a i to je rano za transfere

----------


## Lamona

amyx sretno, držim ti fige   :Smile:

----------


## frka

> frka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> P.S. I ja sam u subotu u pol 7 gore...
> 
> 
> A kako ti tako rano mislis u pol 8 tako kazu svima a i to je rano za transfere


tak su nam svima s punkcije rekli da dodjemo... prvo trebamo vidjet da li se oplodila stanica. e vidis, nitko mi nije spomenuo da ponesem spavacicu i slape za svaki slucaj... to isto treba ako ce biti transfer, je l tako??

----------


## frka

joooj, ma krivo sam napisala - pola 8  :Laughing:   nisam ni skuzila...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ma vibram za sve koke i kokice na VV da ne nabrajam jer bas nas ima ovih dana u raznoraznim akcijama.Potpisujem sve vase pohvale za lijecnike i sestre na VV i dodajem jos jedno veliko HVALA nasoj *Lani*  koja je najzasluznija za ostvarenje nasih snova.  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Reni76

Cure, sretno sutra  (Ružica sb   :Kiss:  )

----------


## capka

[b]zuzu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   
*amyx*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
svim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *

----------


## zuzu

> Ma vibram za sve koke i kokice na VV da ne nabrajam jer bas nas ima ovih dana u raznoraznim akcijama.Potpisujem sve vase pohvale za lijecnike i sestre na VV i dodajem jos jedno veliko HVALA nasoj *Lani*  koja je najzasluznija za ostvarenje nasih snova.


Ovo potpisujem :D 

Amyx  :Love:  , biti će sve ok..normalno je da te hvata frka i ja sam jutros bila sva prestravljena kada me biologica prozvala.Pitala sam još jutro dr.L. koje su šanse da svi smrzlići ne prežive,a on mi je rekao da naravno ne može garantirati, ali čim je došlo do zamrzavanja sigurno je procijenjeno da su šanse velike.

----------


## zuzu

> [b]zuzu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   
> *amyx*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> svim suborkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ *


Hvala capka  :Kiss:   Kako si ti?

----------


## capka

ja se spremam za novi (dobitni postupak  :Smile:  )još ne znam kad ,FET nije uspio  :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

cure svima puno sreće

posebne čestitke buki na uspjehu s dvogodišnjim smrzlićima  :D  :D  :D 

za skorašnji susret s ministrom

----------


## Gabi

*Gričanka*, bravo za preokret i SRETNO   :Wink:  .
*buki*, čestitam!!
*RuzicaSB, amyx, BHany*~~~~~  :Heart:  

Puno sreće svima koji su u akciji ili niskom startu.
VV trudnicama   :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Opet ja s pitanjem   :Embarassed:  

Kad idemo u IVF postupak na teret HZZO-a jel dobijem štopericu u bolnici  ili ju ipak moram sama kupiti?

Za  AIH-ove  mi je jasno, da sam naravno kupovala, jer se oni ne računaju kao beplatni postupci  .. 

Ružica me zbunila skupovanjem štoperice  :?  :?  :?

----------


## amyx

*šiškica*, dobiješ štopericu
Ružica nije išla preko HZZO-a

----------


## sretna35

> Ja ću zbog ovog svog FET-a završit u Vrapču majke mi...kao prvo nikako da ga dočekam a sad me lagano i paranoja hvata hoće li uopče biti išta od toga, tj. hoće li moji eskimi preživjeti odmrzavanje


misli pozitivno draga, stvari su i tako izvan tvoje kontrole ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

amyx ja sam se totalno pogubila. jel tebi danas ili sutra FET? kad je tinky tonky? cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## n&a

Imala sam transfer. Vraćena su mi tri embrija, od kojih je jedan odličan po riječima biologice, 2 su dosta loša...Ostalih 3 kom nije preživjelo odmrzavanje. Bilogica mi daje 30% šansi..kao svaka treća bi ostala trudna u ovom slučaju...sve se nešto vrti oko brojke3  :Rolling Eyes:  18.11. mi je beta, tako da ćemo vidjeti..  Kako se ti držiš?[/quote]

draga, pa to su odlične vijesti!
ja se moram pohvaliti, nebi ja bila ja da nisam napravila test i kad ono +  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . više nisam znala da li dobro vidim, 5 puta sam čitala upute! naravno da nakon toga nisam mogla čekati ponedjeljak i napravila betu jučer...rezultat 310,02...presretni smo! i stvarno je jedan dovoljan, borac naš mali! sada čekamo da vidimo hoće li se lijepo duplati. šaljem vam svima puse

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Opet ja s pitanjem   
> 
> Kad idemo u IVF postupak na teret HZZO-a jel dobijem štopericu u bolnici  ili ju ipak moram sama kupiti?
> 
> Za  AIH-ove  mi je jasno, da sam naravno kupovala, jer se oni ne računaju kao beplatni postupci  .. 
> 
> Ružica me zbunila skupovanjem štoperice  :?  :?  :?


Ja mislim da ako si na klomifenskom onda kupujes tako su sestre sad govorile curama na punkciji a ako si u stimuliranom dobijes, ja sam na kombinaciji jednog i drugog pa se nadam da ću dobiti.
Iako ne kuzim zašto to svi ne dobijemo besplatno tu štopericu mojoj prijateljici je sestra naplatila bez izdavanja računa što mislim da nije uredu

----------


## n&a

> ja se spremam za novi (dobitni postupak  )još ne znam kad ,FET nije uspio


capka, žao mi je za tvoj FET i puno sreće za dobitni još u ovoj godini!

----------


## Mimek

cure može li ih neka od vas pitati, ako se sjetite jer znam kakvo je uzbuđenje, kad im kreće zimska pauza 

hvala i svima želim uspješne transfere i veeeelike bete   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

*Gričanka*, super preokret  :Smile: . Vjerujem da će ti u svakom slučaju taj postupak pomoći, ako ne bude dobitan, onda u smislu da budeš mirna jer se probalo sve prije odlaska u Prag i da nemaš osjećaj da ti nije pružena šansa. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## jo1974

jedno pitanje moje rodice ,zanima me dali smijem piti c-vitamin ako idem u stimuliranom postupku jer na uputama sam pročitala da se treba obavjestiti lječnika ako istovremeno dobivaš estrogen pa eto samo me zanima    :Kiss:

----------


## zuzu

> Imala sam transfer. Vraćena su mi tri embrija, od kojih je jedan odličan po riječima biologice, 2 su dosta loša...Ostalih 3 kom nije preživjelo odmrzavanje. Bilogica mi daje 30% šansi..kao svaka treća bi ostala trudna u ovom slučaju...sve se nešto vrti oko brojke3  18.11. mi je beta, tako da ćemo vidjeti..  Kako se ti držiš?


draga, pa to su odlične vijesti!
ja se moram pohvaliti, nebi ja bila ja da nisam napravila test i kad ono +  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . više nisam znala da li dobro vidim, 5 puta sam čitala upute! naravno da nakon toga nisam mogla čekati ponedjeljak i napravila betu jučer...rezultat 310,02...presretni smo! i stvarno je jedan dovoljan, borac naš mali! sada čekamo da vidimo hoće li se lijepo duplati. šaljem vam svima puse[/quote]

 :D  :D  :D Suuuuper!!! JAko sam sretna zbog tebe :D  :D  :D Držim fige  za dalje  :Love:

----------


## molu

*zuzu* kakve lijepe vijesti!  :D  :D  :D 

Cestitke draga i uzivaj   :Heart:

----------


## zuzu

Ne molu, nisam ja (barem ne još)..to je vijest od n&a!!!!

----------


## molu

joj sad sam  :Embarassed:  

Cekam sutra rezultate za moju 1js pa sam vec sva sludjena.

Ali zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da i za tebe brzo poskocim   :Love:

----------


## romanica

Evo da se javim,transfer prošao,beta prvi puta bila 215,drugi puta 1207...danas sam bila na uvz i dr.rekao da je sve u redu....kad sam izašla van i pogledala onaj papir;gore piše da GM za sada bez odjeka za plod.Da li mi može netko reči kaj to točno znači :?

----------


## adriana

Je li to prvi uzv? Onda je to trudnoća 5 tjedana i svje je ok, pogotovo ako doktor kaže tako. I meni su se na prvom uzv vidile 2 GV bez odjeka za plod a na idućem su kucala 3  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   koja sad spavaju.

----------


## romanica

> Je li to prvi uzv? Onda je to trudnoća 5 tjedana i svje je ok, pogotovo ako doktor kaže tako. I meni su se na prvom uzv vidile 2 GV bez odjeka za plod a na idućem su kucala 3     koja sad spavaju.



Da prvi uzv,nemam baš iskustva pa sam se dobro prepala

----------


## amyx

Moj FET je u utorak...konačno :D 

sad još samo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da eskimi prežive izlazak na toplo i onda dva tjedna   :Cekam:

----------


## zuzu

amyx odlične vijesti!!! :D

----------


## ksena28

super *amyx* onda skačemo ko ludi

----------


## bublica3

*amyx*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Evo mene, dobili smo 3 jajne stanice, u ponedjeljak cemo znati kakve su.Dok kaze da je moguce da budu losije kvalitete zbog one samo jedne stoperice pa nemojte pogrijesiti kao ja.Sto se tice placanja stoperice to je zato sto sam isla s klomifenima (sto se racuna kao prirodnjak) a one menopure sam imala i nisam ih trazila od svog doktora.Cure koje idu u stimulirani i lijekove dobiju preko HZZO-a ne placaju stoperice.Ne sjecam se da su sestre ikada pisale racune za te stoperice poslije punkcije i transfera ali nitko nam ne brani da si ih sami kupimo u ljekarni i dobijemo racun.Kako se poslije punkcije i transfera daju manje kolicine Choragona tako one to manje i naplacuju pa jedna kosta 80 kuna.Hvala svima na vibrama, i ja vibram za sve ostale curke purke na VV. :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mimimuc

* Ružica*  ~~~~~  vibrrraaaammmmoooo za tulum u labu
*
Amyx*~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i tvoje eskimose

pusa svima od mene   :Smile:   :Smile:  
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## sretna35

*Ružica* bravo za tvoj trojac, nek' pokažu svoju snagu unatoč jednoj štoperici

*adriana* i moj prvi UZV je bio samo Gm tj. gestacijski mjehur, već slijedeći je pokazao   :Heart:  koje treperi, a sada to srčeko bubnja cca 140 otkucaja u minuti, a Lupka očekujemo svaki čas

*n&a* prekrasna beta, čestitam od srca  :D  :D  :D

----------


## jo1974

supeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrr
amyx iz petnih žila vibram za tvoje eskimiče 
ružice da tvoje 3 js ,pokžu se u pravom svjetlu  sretno svim curkama  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Mimek

Ružice za tri buduće bebe  :Klap: 

Malo sam tražila, ali nisam baš bila uspješna po ovih 60-ak stranica topića VV kad je prirodnjak da li se plaćaju svi lijekovi i koliko se plaća postupak ?

Ispada da se sad više isplati ići u stimulirani   :? 

Gričanka ili netko: da li znate šta se sad to promijenilo za žene iza 38. Po starom zakonu se do 38 moglo na uputnicu, a sada u zakonu piše "Žena mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje." 

Šta bi to u brojkama trebalo značiti ? Jel' netko zna šta je praksa ili da zovem gore ?

----------


## andy

RuziceSB,drago mi je da napokon znam tko si,ja sam danas bila na ET.
Nadam se da če od ova moja 3,barem jedno uspijet.  :Love:  
Svima puno sreće.

----------


## capka

*n&a* prekrasna vijest,čestitam od  :Heart:  
*amyx*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
*zuzu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## molu

e danas sam fakat totalno luda   :Embarassed:  

prvo skacem za zuzu, onda lijepo vidim uz njenu pomoc da se radi o n&a i onda za nju nis - ni pisma  ni razglednice.

Sorry evo treca sreca - pa mozda sve polovim kak treba

n&a  prekrasne vijesti. Cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~ za urednu i skolsku trudnocu
amyx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za utorak i bingo
RuzicaSB~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum

a ja nekako totalno pala u depru i vec se pripremam da sutra nece biti lijepih vijesti. Ne znam takav mi neki feeling. Veli MM da se ne predajem unaprijed i znam da je u pravu, ali bas me primilo....

----------


## molu

cure skuzila sam da su sutra gore mala mimi i frka, ima jos ko?

Ja cu imati sivu trenirku donji dio i kratka smeđa kosa, vjerojatno podočnjaci do poda i totalno prehlađena - nos začepljen ful, tak da ak vidite neku koja stalno puše nos - ta sam  :Laughing:  

Vidimo se

----------


## Šiškica

i ja sam sutra gore   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuziceSB,drago mi je da napokon znam tko si,ja sam danas bila na ET.
> Nadam se da če od ova moja 3,barem jedno uspijet.  
> Svima puno sreće.


ajd please samo i reci na kojem si krevetu lezala da i ja tebe vizualiziram.  :Kiss:  

Moram ponoviti samo da se postupci ne placaju. ni prirodnjaci jedino sto si stopericu kupis, to je sve.

----------


## vikki

> cure skuzila sam da su sutra gore mala mimi i frka, ima jos ko?
> 
> Ja cu imati sivu trenirku donji dio i kratka smeđa kosa, vjerojatno podočnjaci do poda i totalno prehlađena - nos začepljen ful, tak da ak vidite neku koja stalno puše nos - ta sam  
> 
> Vidimo se


Sutra sam gore   :Smile:  (u smeđe-crnom i s Jutarnjim u ruci   :Wink:  )
Mimek, ništa se nije promijenilo osim što možeš u stimulaciju na račun HZZO-a i nakon 38. (ako to ima smisla, dakako, kod mene baš i ne). A tebi je svakako još primjerena dob   :Heart:  
Ružice, odličan rezultat! Što bih dala za tri stanice   :Smile: 
Cure    :Love:

----------


## sretna35

*vikki* jel' to neka akcija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## andy

Ruzice,na onom krevetu do vrata.  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ruzice,na onom krevetu do vrata.


Da znas da sam na tebe prvo i pomislila, sjecam se zivo tvoje face (podsjecas me na nekog s tv   :Wink:  ) i osmijeha.Drago mi je da smo se upoznale i zelim ti svu srecu draga.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## andy

Neznam na koga te podsjećam,al ok.Hvala i ja tebi želim sreću za tvoje 3 stanice.  :Love:

----------


## molu

Evo mene da se javim. Dakle i ova 1 se uspjela oploditi  :D  i tako.. danas bio ET, vracen taj 1 5stanicni. Veli Lana s obzirom da je 1e i 1. ivf da mi daje 20% (inace bi mi kao dala 25%).

Znam i svjesna sam da nije neka sreca, ali ja sam se jucer tak iskomirala i vec pripremila na to da do ET necu ni doc, tak da mi je danas i ovih 20% zvucalo bajno. Kaj velite?

Inace, danas bila totalna guzva i fakat mi je zao da nisam nikog skuzila. i osim toga mi je unutra dok sam cekala Et valjda pao i tlak i vrtilo mi se i skroz sam bila osamucena.

E da, ovo mi je bio 1. susret s Lanom, ne djeluje mi bas tak strasno  :Wink:

----------


## nokia

sretno *molu*  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> *vikki* jel' to neka akcija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Je, s klomifenima od ponedjeljka. UZ iduću subotu. Ma tek tako, ne očekujem ništa, ali da probam i ovu varijantu   :Unsure:  
Drago mi je da sam srela *Miki76* i *tinky tonky*  ~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Bye:  

I navijam za petostanični od *molu* (malo sam prisluškivala dok sam stajala u najdužem redu dosad   :Embarassed:  ), sretno!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zuzu

molu sretno......  :Heart:

----------


## frka

ej, curke!
i moja stanica se oplodila i danas je bio transfer... biologica mi nista nije spominjala "koliko je stanicni", ali je rekla da je ok za ovu fazu razvoja.. bila sam zadnja na redu i nesto joj se zurilo pa ni nismo bas popricale... 

od kad sam se vratila s transfera osjecam dosta jak pritisak i ponekad probadanje u jajniku. je l to normalno?

 :Kiss:  svima!!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Vibram za sve danasnje transfere, sretno cure i ne razmisljajte o % jer nema pravila.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Uf kolko nas je danas bilo stajali smo ko u prepunom tramvaju, ali drago mi je što sam i danas imala priliku upoznati  cure s  foruma BHany i Miki76 i vidjela neke od prije - Frka tebi i Molu sretno sa vraćenim mrvicama  :Heart:  

Meni je tek u utorak punkcija tako da sam se opet vratila kući danas jer mi se neda toliko čekati.

Žao mi je što nisam i vas druge s foruma pohvatala (ali nisam čitala od jučer forum pošto sam bila na putu za ZG)svima puno   :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## molu

vikki da fakat je bio red podugacak. Mene je jos iznervirao neciji muz koji je em tamo sjedio kraj svih zena pored njega i jos se svadjao s nekima da nek izvole na kraj reda i slicne nebuloze. Prestrasno  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Inace fala vam svima na ~ i ja za sve vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i zao mi je sto nisam danas nikoga s foruma upoznala

 :Kiss:   svima


frka, i mene malo probada i ziga u jajnicima. Valjda je normalno

----------


## Miki76

I ja sam danas ostala  :shock:  kad sam vidjela gužvu. Kad sam došla u pola 8, doslovno se nisam mogla probit od lifta malo bliže doktoru da čujem da li me zove, toliko nas je bilo!
Drago mi je što sam srela Vikki i Mali Mimi, a žao mi je što nisam upoznala ostale cure koje su danas bile gore.

Mali Mimi, vidimo se u utorak.   :Wink:  
Vikki, tebi jedne posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovaj bude dobitni, stvarno mislim da bi bio red da se i tebi sreća napokon osmjehne!   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

*Mali Mimi, Miki76* i ja sam u utorak gore  :D  :D  :D

----------


## vikki

> vikki da fakat je bio red podugacak. Mene je jos iznervirao neciji muz koji je em tamo sjedio kraj svih zena pored njega i jos se svadjao s nekima da nek izvole na kraj reda i slicne nebuloze.


Joj, da, ma meni je žao tih ljudi, viđam ih otkada sam i ja gore, a danas su, kako sam skužila, žurili na bus (iz Dalmacije su). 
Neki ne shvaćaju da u onom kaosu gore ipak postoji red koji zna svatko tko je jednom bio u postupku tamo.

Cure ~~~~~~~~ za punkcije, ET-ove i bete   :Heart:

----------


## Strumpfica

na VV još uvijek nema anestezije zar ne? (čitam po forumu da ju na SD daju...)

----------


## amyx

nema...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> molu prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> vikki da fakat je bio red podugacak. Mene je jos iznervirao neciji muz koji je em tamo sjedio kraj svih zena pored njega i jos se svadjao s nekima da nek izvole na kraj reda i slicne nebuloze. 
> 
> 
> Joj, da, ma meni je žao tih ljudi, viđam ih otkada sam i ja gore, a danas su, kako sam skužila, žurili na bus (iz Dalmacije su). 
> Neki ne shvaćaju da u onom kaosu gore ipak postoji red koji zna svatko tko je jednom bio u postupku tamo.
> 
> Cure ~~~~~~~~ za punkcije, ET-ove i bete


Ajme i ja sam čula tog tipa jer sam stajala kraj njega kad se počeo svađati s nekom ženom znači da smo bile sve 3 blizu.
Al stvarno mi je digao živce koji gentleman pored tolikih žena on neda svoju stolicu  :Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

BHany kako je prošlo :?  :?

----------


## Miki76

> *Mali Mimi, Miki76* i ja sam u utorak gore  :D  :D  :D


Amyx, napokon da i ti dočekaš taj svoj FET! Baš mi je drago što ćemo svjedočiti svačanom odmrzavanju tvojih smrzlića koji će izrasti u lijepe male bebice!   :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

joj cure vjerovatno će vam ovo biti jako smiješno, ali mi nedostaju ove guže od gore i čitava zbrka i sve to   :Grin:   :Grin:  posato je moj način života   :Love:

----------


## molu

i ja sam u utorak gore - na injekciji

mozda se vidimo

----------


## Mali Mimi

> joj cure vjerovatno će vam ovo biti jako smiješno, ali mi nedostaju ove guže od gore i čitava zbrka i sve to    posato je moj način života


Joj da bar malo i meni nedostaju ja ne mogu više sve ovo ubiše me već ova putovanja tamo svakih par dana, prošli mj. sam bila 3 puta gore a još nismo ni krenuli u postupak( a da ne kažem koliko nas to sve financijski izađe), ako sad ne uspije mislim da se ne vraćam tamo

----------


## ksena28

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Mali Mimi, Miki76* i ja sam u utorak gore  :D  :D  :D
> 
> 
> Amyx, napokon da i ti dočekaš taj svoj FET! Baš mi je drago što ćemo svjedočiti svačanom odmrzavanju tvojih smrzlića koji će izrasti u lijepe male bebice!


i ja sam u utorak gore... 

amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrzliće 
miki76~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju punkciju

----------


## amyx

> Amyx, napokon da i ti dočekaš taj svoj FET! Baš mi je drago što ćemo svjedočiti svačanom odmrzavanju tvojih smrzlića koji će izrasti u lijepe male bebice!



nadam se ... :/

----------


## Miki76

[quote="ksena28"]

i ja sam u utorak gore... 


Dakle, tulum na VV-u u utorak!   :Grin:  
Dr.A. će imati puno posla...
Još nam samo fali Kadauna, a ako se ne varam, čini mi se da bi nam se stvarno i ona mogla pridružiti...

Ksena, jel je to tebi danas 1dc?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Pa dobro ima li sutra koga gore?  :Grin:  Nadam se da bude transfer a jos vise se nadam da mi kaze dodjite sutra, hehe, onda sam i ja na tom tulumu.  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

> Ksena, jel je to tebi danas 1dc?


da, da... valjda. 

valjda jer lagani spotting traje već 7 dana, a dr A je rekao da je tek prava   :Evil or Very Mad:  "kad pravo krene"... pa, jutros je pravo krenula, pravo je i boljelo, baš sam   :Sad:  i spremam se u utorak na veliku akciju!

a kaj da radim? imam zadatak u utorak u pol 11, intervju nekakav, moram do tad bit gotova. kako da to riješim sa sestrama i s doktorom?  :? HELP

----------


## ksena28

*ružice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u tvojoj maternici, bez obzira jel bio sutra ili u utorak   :Love:  

kako ti nisi znala da smo "frendice" na fejsu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Reni76

> Pa dobro ima li sutra koga gore?  Nadam se da bude transfer a jos vise se nadam da mi kaze dodjite sutra, hehe, onda sam i ja na tom tulumu.


Ja sam ti sutra gore    :Smile:   , pa ti se mogu odužiti barem jednom kavom za lijekove.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam kratkokosa plavusa s Rodinom brosurom u ruci pa se javi Reni.
Joj Ksena stvarno te nisam prepoznala na onoj slici na fejsu sorry.I one nickove od frendica s fejsa koje sam znala sam laganini pozaboravljala pa sad svakoj novoj upisem i nick i forum s kojeg se znamo.  :Wink:

----------


## amyx

> Miki76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ksena, jel je to tebi danas 1dc?
> 
> 
> da, da... valjda. 
> 
> valjda jer lagani spotting traje već 7 dana, a dr A je rekao da je tek prava   "kad pravo krene"... pa, jutros je pravo krenula, pravo je i boljelo, baš sam   i spremam se u utorak na veliku akciju!
> ...


Kada dođeš gore reci sestrama kakva je situacija i da te dr uzme odmah kad završi folikulometrije

----------


## Kadauna

Jel netko zna, da li sad na VV-u po defaultu rade ICSI zbog novoga zakona?


Tako sam bar cula pa me zanima sto cure znaju o tome koje su trenutno ili su bile nedavno u postupku....

----------


## frka

ja sam morala donijeti uputnicu za ivf/icsi a MM-ov nalaz ne moze bit bolji... moguce da rade icsi... ali zaboravila sam pitat :/

----------


## Šiškica

> Pa dobro ima li sutra koga gore?  Nadam se da bude transfer a jos vise se nadam da mi kaze dodjite sutra, hehe, onda sam i ja na tom tulumu.


Ja ti kampiram sutra gore..  :Grin:  
Nadam se   :Grin:  da ovaj mali borac neće zbrisati prije punkcije ..

----------


## amyx

Mislim da rade ICSI jer je meni dr napomenuo kako je to sada sve puno skuplje kada oplođuju samo 3 stanice i kakko to nije dragom ministru jasno. Pretpostavljam da je skuplje zbog ICSI-ja  jer ne vidim drugi razlog

----------


## Šiškica

Gdje vi idete na štopericu? 

Molim preporuke za drugi put !!!

Sinoć sam jedva nagovorila sestru u Vinogradskoj da mi da inekciju..uz prethodnu telefonsku najavu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andy

Samo rade ICSI,tako je meni rekao tehničar,kad sam čekala transfer i kao uglavnom ministrić je ful uzrujan zbog tolikog trošenja love.  :Laughing: 
Kao on se kuži?

----------


## ksena28

> Jel netko zna, da li sad na VV-u po defaultu rade ICSI zbog novoga zakona?
> 
> 
> Tako sam bar cula pa me zanima sto cure znaju o tome koje su trenutno ili su bile nedavno u postupku....



DA! pitala ja zadnji put!

reko dr da koliko god je to dobro, da je toliko i loše. objasnio je da je veća šansa za implantaciju za jajne stanice koje imaju šansu oploditi se prirodno ivf-om, nego za stanice koje su se oplodile icsijem ...

----------


## amyx

a jbg, kako god okreneš nije dobro...

----------


## pino

Da, ICSI poskupljuje stvari - npr. skuplji je potrosni materijal (igla za mikroinjekciju), a skuplje je i zato sto embriolog mora provesti puno vise vremena za mikroskopom - sigurno ste vidjele taj mikroskop na TV-u, svaki put kad je neki prilog o MPO pokazu ga u akciji, one dvije ruke koje se micu gore dolje, jedna ima pipetu kojom se imobilizira jajna stanica a druga ima mikroinjekciju sa spermijem. Zapravo evo slike:
http://www.advancedfertility.com/inverted.htm

a evo i odlicnog filmica sta se dogadja u laboratoriju: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcJWPWb2uBs

Za obicni IVF dovoljno je samo pomijesati spermije s jajascima, ali ICSI je pipkav. A da ne govorimo o tome da ako se radi  oplodnja svih stanica odjednom onda se koristi jedna igla i jedan medij, a ako se stanice podijele za recimo 4 postupka (a u obicnom postupku se dobije 10-15 stanica, evropski prosjek je 12), onda to znaci 4 puta igla, 4 puta mediji, 4 puta vrijeme embriologa...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel netko zna, da li sad na VV-u po defaultu rade ICSI zbog novoga zakona?
> 
> 
> Tako sam bar cula pa me zanima sto cure znaju o tome koje su trenutno ili su bile nedavno u postupku....
> 
> 
> ...


Mojoj prijateljici su radili klasični IVF na te 3 js. još je Lana komentirala kako je super što su se sve 3 oplodile i bez ICSI-a jer je njegov nalaz uvijek dobar

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja sam pitala za ICSI i dobila odgovor da to magistrica odlucuje na temelju nalaza spermiograma na dan oplodnje jajnih stanica.
*Siskice* drago mi je da se vidimo opet.  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Samo da kažem svoje iskustvo- mi smo sad bili na postupku u Vinogradskoj, imali samo 1 js i rađen nam je ICSI a suprugov spermiogram odličan. mislim da ipak ne žele riskirati da li će se ta jedna jedina oploditi

----------


## pino

Da vam kazem koje je bilo iskustvo u Italiji s identicnim zakonom: 80% postupaka je bilo s ICSIjem, a samo 20% obicni IVF. (Inace ako nema takvnog zakona je recimo pola-pola.)

----------


## Kadauna

> Da vam kazem koje je bilo iskustvo u Italiji s identicnim zakonom: 80% postupaka je bilo s ICSIjem, a samo 20% obicni IVF. (Inace ako nema takvnog zakona je recimo pola-pola.)


Pino, jesu to neki emergency ICSI postupci jer im je unatoc gore navedenom uspjeh bio znatno iza drugih europskih rezultata?

----------


## pino

ne, nisu rescue ICSI, nego su mogli oploditi samo 3 j.s. pa nisu htjeli riskirat da se ne oplodi nijedna... A rezultati su im bili znatno nizi jer su mogli oploditi samo 3, a ne sve j.s. I to nije bilo za sve kategorije pacijenata - za starije zene koje ionako imaju mali broj j. stanica (manji od 3) rezultati su bili isti. Za mlade zene, rezultati su bili slicni, jedino im je postotak trojki bio jako velik. 
Prije zakona je stopa uspjeha bila nekih 28% a nakon zakona 22%, a tocno to Simunic predvidja i u Hrvatskoj. 

Ali za zene koje su malo starije (35 ili vise),  ali jos uvijek produciraju lijepi broj j.s. (recimo 5 ili vise) - ili za parove s teskim muskim faktorom - znaci svi oni slucajevi gdje ima dosta j.s. ali je veliki postotak nepravilnih predembrija - za njih su rezultati bili puno gori (recimo do upola gori). Kad se uzme u obzir da je u Hrvatskoj vise od 50% zena u postupcima starije od 35, onda se vidi koliko su ljudi u Hrvatskoj pogodjeni ovim zakonom :/  :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

poludjet ću!!! cijelo jutro pokušavam dobiti sestre na sve moguće brojeve tel da se naručim za sutra i svi su brojevi konstantno zauzeti! svi...  :/

----------


## andy

> poludjet ću!!! cijelo jutro pokušavam dobiti sestre na sve moguće brojeve tel da se naručim za sutra i svi su brojevi konstantno 
> zauzeti! svi...  :/


Draga budi uporna gužva je gore.Ja sam sestre zadnji put dobila tek u 15:10.Da mi MM NIJE BIO UPORAN ODUSTALA BIH.  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

uprna sam ko konj! telefoni su KONSTANTNO zauzeti!!!!!!! jel itko dobio sestre na tel danas?

----------


## sretna35

> uprna sam ko konj! telefoni su KONSTANTNO zauzeti!!!!!!! jel itko dobio sestre na tel danas?


ksena, ne zovem ih, ali ponedjeljak je ponedjeljak, a naročito nakon onakve subote (punkcije u prirodnjacima- transferi uglavnom danas), moraš biti bolesno uporna, a nešto bolje vrijeme za zvanje je rano ujtro (prije sale) i kasnije iza 13.30-14 (kada otprave većinu žena s postupaka)

strpljen - spašen, a u najgorem slučaju nacrtaj se sutra gore i objasni da si bila uporna, uporna ko' konj, ali nisi uspjela i vjerujem da neće biti problema

 :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

zovem od 15 do 8  :/ stalno! sad sam dobila centralu, rekoše mi "izvinite, ali danas svi pokušavaju dobit djecu, zovite neki drugi put"  :shock:

----------


## mmaslacak

:shock:  strašno...

----------


## molu

nemrem vjerovat, pa ko ti se to javio?!?

----------


## ksena28

> nemrem vjerovat, pa ko ti se to javio?!?


ma lik s centrale, porte, ne znam ni ja... nije s odjela!

----------


## amyx

Samo ti zovi i dalje...

----------


## vikki

> uprna sam ko konj! telefoni su KONSTANTNO zauzeti!!!!!!! jel itko dobio sestre na tel danas?


Tako je meni bilo u petak, dobila sam ih na kraju u pola četiri popodne.

----------


## Šiškica

ksena meni se čine da sestre namjerno ostave telefon upaljen da izgleda da je zauzeto da ih ne smetaju dok rade..

A danas je bila velika gužva sestre su trčale okolo stalno ..
Čak je jedna sestra (ona plava) pala u nesvijest na punkciji pa su se svi strčali..


Nažalost jajne stanice nije bilo u ovom sirotom nadobudnom folikulu   :Sad:   :/  što se može   :Sad:   u trećem mjesecu ponovo u akciju..

----------


## amyx

*Šiškica*, žao mi je... a zašto tek u trećem ???
 :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Rekao je da se javim u drugom  mjesecu   8 dc, a to znači tek u trećem u postupak ak bude sve ok...

----------


## amyx

Ja sam sutra gore i mislim da ću umrijet od straha... :/

----------


## Šiškica

> Ja sam sutra gore i mislim da ću umrijet od straha... :/


Drži se šefice.. bude sve u redu   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

*Šiškice*, baš mi je žao   :Love:  

*Amyx,* znam da te frka, ali isto tako znam da sutra neće bit problema i da bi mogle oko 14 dana tebi itekako skakutati   :Kiss:  

a ovo da je sestra danas pala u nesvijet  :shock: ne čudi me, obzirom da znam kako je gore, ali ipak brate  :shock:

----------


## amyx

Koja sestra, ona opasna ?  :Grin:

----------


## Gabi

*Šiškica*, žao mi je   :Love:  
*Amyx*, vibrrr za male eskimiće   :Heart:  

A gdje nam je RuzicaSB?

----------


## bugaboo

Bok curke!

Ja cu ici tek na 1. konzultacije za MPO s nalazima briseva, hormona i spermiograma (oligozoospermia) pa me zanima koliko se otprilke ceka na VV od tih prvih konzultacija do 1. postupka? :? 

Unaprijed hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

oko godinu dana se čeka, draga, opremi se strpljivošću i dobrim živcima   :Smile:  
ili ako možeš financijski podnijeti kombiniraj s nekom priv klinikom (zbog naših zakona bolje nekom susjednom)

----------


## Šiškica

> Koja sestra, ona opasna ?


Ona plava , nosi naočale i kosa joj je ponekad svezana u rep..

Dr. A. ju je lovio da ne padne usred punkcije ..

----------


## Šiškica

Ružica je otišla sa svojim mrvicama kući..

Ona vam bude rekla detalje..

----------


## bugaboo

> oko godinu dana se čeka, draga, opremi se strpljivošću i dobrim živcima   
> ili ako možeš financijski podnijeti kombiniraj s nekom priv klinikom (zbog naših zakona bolje nekom susjednom)


Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## zuzu

> Ja sam sutra gore i mislim da ću umrijet od straha... :/


Drži se draga..biti će sve oke  :Kiss:

----------


## ana-

*amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra od   :Heart:  da bude uspješno i na kraju trbušasto.

Pozdrav svima od na troje   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Amyx~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i tvoje mrvice  :Love:

----------


## molu

*šiškice* baš mi je žao

amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

a ovo za sestru - sirota zena. Jel to mozda ona nova?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šiškice baš mi je žao  :Taps:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Evo mene kod kuce sa svojim dvjema cetverostanicnim mrvicama. :D 
Guzva je cijeli dan za pop... i nije cudo da se sestre ne javljaju.Ja sam bila gore vec u 7 sati i na kraju jedva stigla na vlak u 13.20 s tim da sam se progurala preko reda (sorry curke).
*Siskice*  :Love:  vise srece drugi put draga samo nemoj odustati.
*Amyx* mislimo na tebe i vibramo za uspjesan FET.  :Kiss:   :Heart:  
*BHany* ~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Kiss:   i za sve moje dansanje curke sa transfera i punkcija (a bilo ih jeeeee)!  :Heart:  

Dakle magistrica nije htjela govoriti o postotcima sto radi godina sto radi proslih postupaka no ove cetverostanicen je ocijenila kao pravilnog oblika i dobrog izgleda za ovu fazu u kojoj su sada.Ja sam zadovoljna jer ovo je moj prvi klomifenski postupak.Nadam se naravno pozitivnom ishodu ali ako nista drugo bar cu moci cesce u postupke.  :Grin:  

 :Kiss:  svima koliko vas ima gore drage moje preumorna sam da nabrajam sve redom.  :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

hi cure, jutros je gore stvarno bila ludnica. sestre jos nisu "na ti" sa kompjuterima tako da onaj administrativni dio nakon pregleda traje puuno dulje nego prije.

meni je punkcija u cetvrtak. inace mi je ovo prvi ivf postupak pa imam par pitanja;
- sto ponjeti sa sobom?
- dobijemo li tamo nekakav tranquilizer ili da se doma osamutim normabelom i pain killerom. naime bojim se da se ne pomaknem od straha ili bola tijekom aspiracije pa da nesto ne zeznem. ne bi si to oprostila. 
- vidim da siskici nisu bas olako dali stopericu u vinogradskoj. pa me zanima postoji li mogucnost da si to sama dam ili bas mora biti medicinskoj ustanovi. menopur sam si sama davala na dane kad nisam imala pregled. pa ako je slicno...? 
- kad cu saznati koliko JS imamo iz mojih 6 folikula?

----------


## molu

*legal alien* doborodošla i što prije otišla, tj. preselila se na trudnicki  :Wink:  

dakle, otprilike ti to ide ovako.

ako si u prirodnom daju ti tramal, a ak si u stimuliranom daju ti i apaurin. Kad sam ja bila gore - prošli četvrtak, sestra je pitala kolko folikula imaš i onda je na više od 3 davala i tramal i apaurin, tako da mislim da ćeš dobiti cijeli koktelčić.

ja sam do sad svaki put na štopericu išla na vv na 3. kat gore, to mi je nekako bilo najjednostavnije. Ne znam za druge ustanove. Što se tiče davanja injekcija, u tome nisam iskusna, ali znam da kad sam sa sestrom nakon ET pričala o injekcijama koje još moram primiti da mi je rekla za choragon da to ne sama jer ide intramuskularno, ali da decapeptyl mogu (al se ja ipak ne usudim). Javit ce ti se sigurno netko iskusniji oko toga.

Broj  js ces saznat na dan punkcije. Dok jos lezis u sali prvo ti dodju rec, a onda i doc potvrdi informacije.

Eto, to bi bilo to.

~~~ za uspjesnu i bezbolnu punkciju

----------


## Šiškica

Sa sobom ponesi spavaćicu, čarapice i papuče..

Dobiješ inekciju prije punkcije.

Ja se nisam usudila  sama si  dati štopericu. Djelovalo mi komplicirano -četiri  staklene ampule  i dvije velike i debele igle a mora se dati u guzu..

A broj jajnih stanica saznaš odmah iza punkcije..

----------


## legal alien

molu i siskica - puno hvala na informacijama   :Kiss:  

Sad mi je lakse kad  znam sto ocekivati. 
Nadam se da cu zapamtiti sve sto mi kazu nakon punkcije. S obzirom da cu biti high od koktela. Na zalost ne od Mojita    :Smile:  

btw kako su uopce cure prije 10ak i vise godina prolazile kroz sve ovo bez "forumske terapije"?


Inace priznajem da osjecam tremu, mislim da je to vise strah od neuspjeha. Ali sto je tu je. Nije da mozemo puno utjecati na sami postupak niti na svoje tjelo. 

Think pink! Think pink! Think pink!

----------


## ive5

Pozdrav svima:D 
Draga Narnia evo upravo sam se registrirala kao što sam ti jutros u čekaonici obečala   :Laughing:  i sad se kratko javljam. Drago mi je što sam te upoznala i stvarno mi je puno lakše prošlo vrijeme čekanja pregleda. U 21:00h sam primila završnu injekciju štopericu i u srijedu ujutro me čeka punkcija.Sutra je dan odmora,dan bez inekcija. Nadam se da će sve biti O.K. Pozdravljam i sve cure i želim vam puno sreće i pozitvnih vijesti

----------


## tinči79

> zovem od 15 do 8  :/ stalno! sad sam dobila centralu, rekoše mi "izvinite, ali danas svi pokušavaju dobit djecu, zovite neki drugi put"  :shock:


                                                                                                                                             Bok, cure,ja bih vam samo htjela reći  da sam ih dobila rano u jutro ali mi je sestra rekla da za naručivanje treba zvati iz 12. A kad sam bila gore u petak vidjela sam da imaju dignutu slušalicu da im stalno ne zvoni. Pozdrav svima i  držite se  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nela.

> Pozdrav svima:D 
> Draga Narnia evo upravo sam se registrirala kao što sam ti jutros u čekaonici obečala   i sad se kratko javljam. Drago mi je što sam te upoznala i stvarno mi je puno lakše prošlo vrijeme čekanja pregleda. U 21:00h sam primila završnu injekciju štopericu i u srijedu ujutro me čeka punkcija.Sutra je dan odmora,dan bez inekcija. Nadam se da će sve biti O.K. Pozdravljam i sve cure i želim vam puno sreće i pozitvnih vijesti


Bok draga!Evo ja sam hodala gore prije 10 godina i mogu ti reć da mi je bilo puno bolje jer nisam bila tako informirana i nisam znala da može bit ovo il ono al sad nemogu a da ne škicnem na RODE

----------


## n&a

Šiškice, žao mi je   :Love:  
Amyx, vibrrr za eskimiće...  :Heart:  
Ružice, za mrve male da se prime čvrsto   :Kiss:  

i za ostale koje su u pustupcima   :Heart:  

evo ja se javljam sa rastućom betom...jučer je bila 1828,2. lijepo raste nema šta  :D . po mojim proračunima jučer je trebala biti 1240 ako računamo da se dupla svaka dva dana, pa mi sad nije jasno? sutra ponovno vadim pa ćemo vidjeti. jel zna netko curke kada se može pretpostaviti da su dvojke?

----------


## blondy1

Pozz svima! Pokusavala sam zvati sestre cijeli prosli petak:ujutro su me otpilile i rekle da zovem iza 12, iza 12 do 4 (ali konstantnog zvanja)-nijednom nisam dobila vezu....Cini mi se da ostave podignutu slusalicu :Sad: ( I zaletila se u subotu gore, joooj guzve, nisam vas nikog skuzila, sorry, ne znam kako se raspoznajete,a i ja dosla oko 9. Uglavnom:3 sata cekanja, minuta razgovora i tako.. Drzim fige svima koje sam vidjela na punkciji i transferu, Ruzicu znam s bete-puno vibrica saljem i ----nadam se da cu i ja docekati svoj prvi postupak...Da, vec vise od godinu dana sam na VV, "jedva cekam da iskusim to o cemu vi pricate, a ja u cekaonici gledam"... Pozdrav curice, drzite se!!!

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni su prošli mjesec sestre na VV uvalile upitnik o istraživanju zadovoljstva. Naravno da sam napomenula da je čekanje katastrofalno dugačko za tih konačnih minutu-dvije razgovora. 
Dobila sam od ravnatelja VV pismo da mi se ispričava zbog neugodnosti te da ubuduće neće biti čekanja jer su sad uveli naručivanje da naprave malo više reda.
No koliko vidim iz vaših postova sad je još veća zbrka i gužva te ih se više ni telefonski ne može dobiti.

Nadajmo se da bu bolje kad se uhodaju!

----------


## andy

Ruzice,super za mrvice,a za % i tako to nije uvijek mjerilo.Meni je rekla da moje 3 mrve imaju do 50%,a vratili su ih 2 dan.Cura koja je bila na ET,3 dan 40% pa sad  :/ .  .   :Kiss:   i uživaj. Svima    :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

> Meni su prošli mjesec sestre na VV uvalile upitnik o istraživanju zadovoljstva. Naravno da sam napomenula da je čekanje katastrofalno dugačko za tih konačnih minutu-dvije razgovora. 
> Dobila sam od ravnatelja VV pismo da mi se ispričava zbog neugodnosti te da ubuduće neće biti čekanja jer su sad uveli naručivanje da naprave malo više reda.
> No koliko vidim iz vaših postova sad je još veća zbrka i gužva te ih se više ni telefonski ne može dobiti.
> 
> Nadajmo se da bu bolje kad se uhodaju!


cure, trebale biste možda malo manje biti osjetljive na to čekanje.

da, jest, strašno je! no, zato ne plaćamo ništa, a (barem do donošenja ovog opskurnog zakona) klinika je imala najveći postotatk uspješnosti od svih državnih. doktori i sestre čine najviše što mogu, pa vidite da i padaju u nesvijet i nije nimalo čudno što se stvaraju gužve - u želji da nam svima čim čim prije pomognu.   :Smile:  

btw, *amyx* će se uskoro sama javiti, pa neću kvariti iznenađenje   :Razz:   :Grin:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ go, amyx, go

----------


## ana-

*n&a* draga ovo je lijepa beta mogli bi biti blizančeki ali odi na pdf blizanci,trojke, tamo imaš o betama riječi za blizance

*amyx* javi nam dobre vijesti

*zisu* za najlijepši susret s tvojim princezama

----------


## amyx

Evo javljam dobre vjesti...primljene 3 mrvice na čuvanje, nadam se da će za dva tjedna vjesti biti još bolje

*
Mali Mimi, Miki76* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Bye:

----------


## legal alien

evo opet mene s pitanjima? nepresusni izvor   :Smile:  
veceras mi je stoperica, pokusavam dobiti nekoga na svetom duhu da vidim mogu li tamo jer mi ja najblize. naravno nitko se ne javlja. ima li netko pozitivna/negativna iskustva s njima? malo je nezgodno sto nisam njihov pacijent pa me zapravo mogu odpiliti...

molu je napisala da je ona svoju stopericu primila na VV na 3. kat? zar je VV otvoren u 23:00?

e, i jos samo jedno, trebam li nastaviti sa vaginaletama veceras ili je to gotovo? zaboravila sam pitati sestru a ona je bila u strci...

----------


## mmaslacak

Možeš i u Hitnu, ja sam tamo bila, rade cijelu noć.

----------


## amyx

Na VV više ne daju štopericu, do sad jesu ali ukinuli, zašto, ne znam :/

----------


## rikikiki

> evo opet mene s pitanjima? nepresusni izvor   
> veceras mi je stoperica, pokusavam dobiti nekoga na svetom duhu da vidim mogu li tamo jer mi ja najblize. naravno nitko se ne javlja. ima li netko pozitivna/negativna iskustva s njima? malo je nezgodno sto nisam njihov pacijent pa me zapravo mogu odpiliti...
> 
> molu je napisala da je ona svoju stopericu primila na VV na 3. kat? zar je VV otvoren u 23:00?
> 
> e, i jos samo jedno, trebam li nastaviti sa vaginaletama veceras ili je to gotovo? zaboravila sam pitati sestru a ona je bila u strci...


Možeš otići na SD na hitnu ginekološku u prizemlju ... jedino je stvar u tome da se tamo štoperice daju u 22.00. Jel trebaš primiti Chiragon ili Ovitrelle? Ako je u pitanju Ovitrelle, možeš navratiti do mene pa ću ti ju ja dati, ali ako je u pitanju Choragon, to ne bih jer se daje u mišić ... to mi je bed!

----------


## draga

> Na VV više ne daju štopericu, do sad jesu ali ukinuli, zašto, ne znam :/


Nemrem vjerovat!

Pa kud sad cure idu navecer? Nije valjda - "snadi se druze" varijanta  :?

----------


## Gabi

> Evo javljam dobre vjesti...primljene 3 mrvice na čuvanje, nadam se da će za dva tjedna vjesti biti još bolje


Bravo Amyx ( a toliko straha   :Smile:  ).

Ruzica, Amyx, ~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam za dva tjedna javite lijepe bete.

 :Kiss:   svima koje su u postupcima.

----------


## molu

[quote="ksena28"]


> Meni su prošli mjesec sestre na VV uvalile upitnik o istraživanju zadovoljstva. Naravno da sam napomenula da je čekanje katastrofalno dugačko za tih konačnih minutu-dvije razgovora. 
> Dobila sam od ravnatelja VV pismo da mi se ispričava zbog neugodnosti te da ubuduće neće biti čekanja jer su sad uveli naručivanje da naprave malo više reda.
> No koliko vidim iz vaših postova sad je još veća zbrka i gužva te ih se više ni telefonski ne može dobiti.
> 
> Nadajmo se da bu bolje kad se uhodaju!


cure, trebale biste možda malo manje biti osjetljive na to čekanje.

da, jest, strašno je! no, zato ne plaćamo ništa, a (barem do donošenja ovog opskurnog zakona) klinika je imala najveći postotatk uspješnosti od svih državnih. doktori i sestre čine najviše što mogu, pa vidite da i padaju u nesvijet i nije nimalo čudno što se stvaraju gužve - u želji da nam svima čim čim prije pomognu.   :Smile:  

veliki x


a ovo za stopericu da vise ne daju na vv :shock: 
pa ja sam prosli utorak primila stopericu i u cetvrtak imala punkciju. Pa kad se onda to pocelo primjenjivati. Ovaj tjedan?

*amyx* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> evo ja se javljam sa rastućom betom...jučer je bila 1828,2. lijepo raste nema šta  :D . po mojim proračunima jučer je trebala biti 1240 ako računamo da se dupla svaka dva dana, pa mi sad nije jasno? sutra ponovno vadim pa ćemo vidjeti. jel zna netko curke kada se može pretpostaviti da su dvojke?


vaugh super beta   :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Evo javljam dobre vjesti...primljene 3 mrvice na čuvanje, nadam se da će za dva tjedna vjesti biti još bolje


od srca ti želim super vijesti za 2 tjedna i vibram za njih

----------


## n&a

hvala sretna35! ponosni smo na našeg borca   :Wink:

----------


## mmaslacak

A koji ti je dpt danas?
Beta je wow

----------


## n&a

> A koji ti je dpt danas?
> Beta je wow


danas mi je 19 dpt, betu sam vadila jučer na 18 dpt. bila je samnom još jedna koja je imala 2135  :shock: ! njoj su vratili 3, a i kasnije je imala transfer od mene. ja sam bila drugi dan nakon punkcije.

kako se ti držiš? beta 17.11., hoćeš li ići ranije?

----------


## mmaslacak

ma jašta nego ranije! idem u petak 13-i
to mi pada 15 dana od punkcije.
Simptomi me napustili, prokleti bili   :Laughing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Siskice*  :Love:   navijat cemo za 3.mjesec.
*Amyx* :D  :D  :D  bravo za tri mrvice, dobro ih cuvaj trudnicice moja, vec zamisljam onaj tvoj osmijeh i sjaj u ocima.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  
*Gabi, Andy, BHani Ksena28, Mimimuc, Mali Mimi,* i sve cure koje sam upoznala gore a nisu registrirane ovdje te sve one registrirane a nismo se na vrijeme skuzile gore.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  i sretno u svim fazama.

----------


## zuzu

amyx bravo..drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo
mmaslačak...pukla sam od smjeha na tvoj potpis i moram potpisati to za utriće  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kod mene opet situacija jadna kaže dr. da je punktirao 5,6 folikula i na kraju samo 1 jajna stanica  :Sad:  , al nadam se da će dalje sve teći kako treba
Cure Miki76, Amyx i ostale sa današnjeg postupka   :Kiss:

----------


## marcelina

> Kod mene opet situacija jadna kaže dr. da je punktirao 5,6 folikula i na kraju samo 1 jajna stanica  , al nadam se da će dalje sve teći kako treba


Bit ce sve kako treba! Ja sam imala samo jedan folikul i na moje cudjenje
'Zar samo jedan?!!' doc mi je optimisticno rekao 'Pa i jedan je dovoljan!'.
Zato, samo hrabro!  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Kod mene opet situacija jadna kaže dr. da je punktirao 5,6 folikula i na kraju samo 1 jajna stanica  , al nadam se da će dalje sve teći kako treba
> Cure Miki76, Amyx i ostale sa današnjeg postupka


tako je meni bilo, ali nakon 36 menopura, želim ti isti rezulat kao kod sebe, vidi avatar  :Love:

----------


## molu

*Mala Mimi* da i tvoja i moja budu dobitne   :Love:

----------


## BHany

Evo kratko ću...samo da se javim i posebno da pozdravim sve one s kojima sam se susrela i upoznala ovih dana gore.

Kadauna, frka, Ružice, Mali Mimi, sretna35  :Heart:  

POsebno mi je žao što nisam upoznala neke od vas koje su izgleda bile gore iste dane kad i ja...molu, šiškica, čini mi se?

Pozdrav i svim drugima - škicalicama - s kojima sam popričala gore. 

Svima puno, puno dobrih želja za dobre bete i uspješne postupke   :Love:  
Posebno surama sa transfera   :Kiss:   i onima koji nisu imale bilo js, bilo embrio za transfer   :Love:  

Ja sam na štopericu išla u Heinzlovu - hitna. Bilo nas je to veče tri i dobile smo je bez većih problema, ali i oduševljenja :/ . Neke cure su išle na merkur, neke u petrovu...nigdje baš nije vladalo oduševljenje :/ 

Vraćena mi tek jedna mrvica ...eto. :/

----------


## molu

Pa dobro jel se zna zasto su ukinuli stoperice na VV?!?  :?

----------


## Miki76

Evo i mog izvještaja s današnje punkcije: 4 folikula -> 2 js!

Malo mi je žao što nije bar 3 js pa da se popuni barem novozakonski limit, ali eto, to su ove nove blage stimulacije pa se možemo tješiti time što smo uopće dobile jajne stanice...

Veliki pozdrav današnjem veselom društvu:
*Mali Mili,* probaj ne brinut za 1 js, cure su ti već navele primjere kad je i jedna jedina bila dovoljna!
*Amyx*...već znaš što mislim o tvojim smrzlićima!   :Wink:    Ako se to ostvari, nabavit ću si staklenu kuglu i u slobodno vrijeme se baviti proricanjem uspješnosti postupaka!   :Grin:  
*Ksena i Kadauna*...   :Kiss:

----------


## Miki76

> Pa dobro jel se zna zasto su ukinuli stoperice na VV?!?  :?


Dobili su takvu naredbu od nadređenih...ne znam od koga točno. Ali znam da sestra s kojom sam pričala nije sretna zbog toga i da to nije odluka naših doktora i sestara...

----------


## RuzicaSB

*MaliMimi* bit ce to jedna ali vrijedna vidjet ces!Vibram da se oplodi i pravilno dijeli.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## capka

*n&a*  :D  :D prekrasno velika beta (nadam se da si ti otvorila niz nas iz 5 mj) čekam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zuzu i najbolje vijesti
*amyx*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## legal alien

> rikikiki Postano: uto stu 10, 2009 2:40 pm    Naslov: Re: help! 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> legal alien (napisa): 
> evo opet mene s pitanjima? nepresusni izvor  
> veceras mi je stoperica, pokusavam dobiti nekoga na svetom duhu da vidim mogu li tamo jer mi ja najblize. naravno nitko se ne javlja. ima li netko pozitivna/negativna iskustva s njima? malo je nezgodno sto nisam njihov pacijent pa me zapravo mogu odpiliti... 
> 
> molu je napisala da je ona svoju stopericu primila na VV na 3. kat? zar je VV otvoren u 23:00? 
> ...


rikikiki hvala ti na ponudti. Ja sam na Chriagonu. Dakle preostaje mi Sv Duh. Bila sam gore na hitnom ginekoloskom oko 18:30 da bi mi rekli da ih nazovem na telefon i dogovorim se sa sestrom. Nema mi druge nego da se pojavim oko 22:30 i trazim da me bocnu. Ako ne budu htjeli jos stignem uzeti taxi i u Petrovu na hitnu. Nadam se da ce mi se smilovati... Ne bi htjela da mi se sad nesto zbrka.

A zasto su prestali sa stopericom na VV nemamo  pojma. Parola za sada je "snadji se druze". Da sam bar iz ZG mozda bih i znala nekog medicinara ovako sam stvarno lost in space   :Sad: 

cestitike svim curama na pozitivnim betama!!!

----------


## amyx

*Miki76* drržim te za riječ, ako se ostvari ja ti kupim 3 staklene kugle, ma ustvari onda možeš i bez kugle. Pa danas je nisi imala  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što se tiče štoperica pazite da se sestra na hitnoj ne zezne meni je isto skoro dala 1 umjesto 2

----------


## sretna35

*BHany* s nestrpljenjem sam čekala tvoj izvještaj

drago mi je da sam te upoznala   :Love:  i bilo mi je vrlo ugodno razgovarati s tobom   :Kiss:  

želim ti puno sreće s tvojom mrvom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Saint:

----------


## BHany

sretna35   :Love:  

i meni je drago ...i baš smo se dobro napričale  :Wink:  

a ja tebi želim predivan skori susret  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

> sretna35   
> 
> i meni je drago ...i baš smo se dobro napričale  
> 
> a ja tebi želim predivan skori susret


a meni je žao što te ja nisam upoznala   :Sad:

----------


## BHany

čini se da smo se uvijek mimoilazile u danima :/

----------


## ksena28

pa da, baš šteta...

----------


## legal alien

hvala svim curama na odgovorima. dogovorila sam se sa sestrom na Sv Duhu i idem u 23:00 po stopericu. Sa dvije ampule. Hvala jos jednom na napomeni.
Meni se cesto dogodi da u doktora ili kod sestara od uzbudjenja i panike zaboravim pitati sto me zanima i onda se naravno sjetim kad sam vecu kuci. 

jeste li vi nastavljale sa onim prozirnim vaginaletama i nakon stoperice ili ne?

----------


## pino

cure, a da si ipak dajete stopericu kod kuce? Meni je MM davao sve injekcije (one koje su isle u guzu, ove u trbuh sam sama). Nikad nismo isli u kliniku na injekcije... neke zenske su si cak i same davale ako nisu imale nikoga da si da, evo jednog filmica (za progesteron, koji ovdje u Americi ide intramuskularno)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjZm5uXwy4
U guzu je zbilja najlakse dati injekciju, jer je taj misic, gluteus maximus, jedan od najvecih u tijelu i tesko ga je fulat, i nema kostiju blizu - tesko je bilo sta krivo napravit... 




> To locate the correct area for intramuscular injections, divide the buttock into four parts. The injections should be given in the upper, outer portion of the buttock.


znaci, gornja vanjska cetvrtina guze... kao ova zenska na filmicu... zbilja nije komplicirano - puno bolje nego ici na hitnu... 

a da organizirate malu skolu davanja injekcija na kavici? Ili pitate sestru da vam oznaci dio guze gdje ide injekcija?

----------


## andiko

BHany - ja mislim da sam te skužila u pon gore... Upoznale smo se jednom kratko...ako se sjećaš...nisam htjela uletavat, jer nisam bila ziher, a i imala si društvo   :Wink:   :Love:

----------


## legal alien

dobra ideja pino. super filimic. sve izgleda tako jednostavno. 

sama sam si davala menopur. s obzirom da se inace bojim igle i nije bilo tako strasno. ipak ova igla za stopericu mi se cini veeeelika. da mi je m tu ili bar sestra (koja je btw medicinska sestra po struci) ne bi mi bio problem. ovako idem na sv duh.

----------


## pino

eh, pa zato postoje muzici  :Wink:   bar oni koji se ne boje igle ("zato" = zato da ne moras niti vidjeti kako je igla dugacka)
trebao bi MM napisat upute za muski dio populacije
imao je stvarno njeznu ruku   :Heart:

----------


## Watson

Oprostite sto upadam,ali ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje.Dali je netko od vas trebao potvrdu o izvanbracnoj zajednici?Dr.A mi je rekao da se potvrda izdaje kod javnog biljeznika.Napominjem da sam na VV 3 godine.Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## BHany

> BHany - ja mislim da sam te skužila u pon gore... Upoznale smo se jednom kratko...ako se sjećaš...nisam htjela uletavat, jer nisam bila ziher, a i imala si društvo


upoznale smo se jednom ispred vv-a...ima tome... bila si trudna, sjećam se...

ajme, ajme...ne mogu vjerovati da te nisam skužila

žao mi je što se nisi javila

----------


## vikki

> Oprostite sto upadam,ali ne znam gdje da postavim pitanje.Dali je netko od vas trebao potvrdu o izvanbracnoj zajednici?Dr.A mi je rekao da se potvrda izdaje kod javnog biljeznika.Napominjem da sam na VV 3 godine.Hvala na odgovoru


I meni je tako rečeno, mislim da je to minut posla kod javnog bilježnika (ja je nisam izvadila, a krenula sam u postupak, niti su me pitali niti sam se ja sjetila).

----------


## franka76

cure, jel neka od vas danas bila popodne? kako ja nikako ne mogu izaći ujutro s posla, planiram drugi utorak popodne na preled kod dr L i krenuti polako u postupak, pa me zanima da li je još uvijek tamo do sest?
hvala vam i sretno svima puno, puno

----------


## Watson

Vec sam pomislila da sam jedina...Ne znam dali trebaju svjedoci,dali moramo biti prijavljeni na istoj adresi ili ne.Sto upitnika mi je nad glavom :?

----------


## Šiškica

Opet ja o štoperici   :Razz:  

Ja sam bila nazvala u Vinogradsku i žicala da me prime..
jedva su pristali jer nisam njihov pacijent.. 
 Tamo sam išla jer im pripadam po mjestu stanovanja..

Mislim da ću se inače naučiti sama jer ovo traženje bolnice stvarno umara..

Amxy  super za mrvice  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Kadauna

*Amyx* :D  :D  :D  bravo za tri mrvice, dobro ih cuvaj trudnicice moja, vec zamisljam onaj tvoj osmijeh i sjaj u ocima.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:  


samo da potpišem našu RužicuSB i da i ja vidim našu Amyx već sada s tim sjajem u očima. 

*Amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

----------


## romanica

Cure,bokić.Za prošli petak kad sam bila na uvz dr.L mi je rekao nek samo pokucam kad dođem,da se ne moram javljati sestrama,sad opet idem u petak pa neznam kaj da napravim ;da kucam ili da čekam-kaj vi mislite :? 


Svima velike~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

> Vec sam pomislila da sam jedina...Ne znam dali trebaju svjedoci,dali moramo biti prijavljeni na istoj adresi ili ne.Sto upitnika mi je nad glavom :?


Ništa od toga, samo izjava da ste u vezi.

----------


## ksena28

> *Amyx* :D  :D  :D  bravo za tri mrvice, dobro ih cuvaj trudnicice moja, vec zamisljam onaj tvoj osmijeh i sjaj u ocima.     
> 
> 
> samo da potpišem našu RužicuSB i da i ja vidim našu Amyx već sada s tim sjajem u očima. 
> 
> *Amyx ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


još malo pa će i onaj trudnički glow! ja uopće ne sumnjam *amyx*, ni najmanje   :Kiss:  

*miki76* i *mali mimi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lumtu u labu, lana je dj, mediji to prate, mogle bi dobiti nove celebrityije   :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

*amyx* za sjaj u očima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još k tome sedefastu micu da smo ziher   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Hvala Ksena nadam se da ćemo imati sreće  :Smile:

----------


## frka

mali mimi, na kraju smo u istom sosu... steta sto je samo 1js, ali to na kraju ne treba znaciti nista negativno... 

 :Kiss:   i sretno!

----------


## molu

cure koje cekate ß a koje ste iz Zagreba, koja od vas ima 15.11 u nedjelju za primiti choragon? Gdje cete ici? Vidim da su sa stopericom imale curke natezanja, pa sad nisam pametna :?  Malo mi bed ici na hitnu samo radi injekcije  :? 

Ja pogledala filmic - hvala Pino  :Kiss:  , ali to me jos vise sve uvjerilo da ja fakat nisam za to, a jos manje MM.

----------


## amyx

*Kadauna, Ksena, Ružica*...sad ste me rasplakale   :Crying or Very sad:  . hvala vam što toliko vjerujete u moje mrvice
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## frka

> cure koje cekate ß a koje ste iz Zagreba, koja od vas ima 15.11 u nedjelju za primiti choragon? Gdje cete ici? Vidim da su sa stopericom imale curke natezanja, pa sad nisam pametna :?  Malo mi bed ici na hitnu samo radi injekcije  :? 
> 
> Ja pogledala filmic - hvala Pino  , ali to me jos vise sve uvjerilo da ja fakat nisam za to, a jos manje MM.


i ja moram... ne znam sto cu, ali vjerovatno cu udavit nekog poznanika od poznanika  :Razz:  nije da imamo bas nekog izbora, a hitne su sad pune i radije bih preskocila sve bolnice ako ikako mogu...

----------


## molu

*frka* fala. Ja na zalost nikog poznatog, ni 3 koljenu. Razmisljala sam da odem u dom zdravlja u Sigetu. Oni su cini mi se dezurni u nedjelju?

----------


## frka

to ti je mozda i najbolje... 

je l ti mozda osjecas pritisak na jajnik? mene od jucer jos vise boli i pritisce... nekako me to brine :/  curke, je l ikome tako? ET je bio u subotu, punkcija u cetvrtak. paranoizira me da je neka bakterija prenesena punkcijom do jajnika... jako slabo reagiram na antibiotike, a ostao mi je samo ovaj jedan... znam da sizim bez cvrstog temelja, ali imam tako grozno iskustvo  :Sad:

----------


## gričanka

*Ružica SB, Amyx, Frka* i sve ostale čekalice na ovom pdfu, vibrrrr za vas i vaše mrve, i želim vam bingo!   :Heart:

----------


## frka

> *Ružica SB, Amyx, Frka* i sve ostale čekalice na ovom pdfu, vibrrrr za vas i vaše mrve, i želim vam bingo!


  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

Mene ti zna strecnut, malo lijevi, malo desni. I znam imati osjećaj onog grčenja, kao kad trebam dobiti, ali me prođe. Ne znam, valjda je to sve normalno. Ja inace nisam dobila poslije punkcije antib. I jos jedna cura nije, ostali uglavnom jesu... Ne znam, iscitala sam sve zive topike nakon ET i sve zive simptome i nesimptome i zakljucila da me to previse sve opterecuje - at nije dobro  :Wink:   Zato ja, udri brigu na veselje i ne razmisljam. Nis me jako ne boli, piskim normalno, disem normalno i smatram se trudnom dok teta ß ne dokaze suprotno  :Grin:  

Inace, ovaj put sam full nekako u pozitivi. I to nije vezano uopce uz to da sam uvjerena da cu sada uspijeti nego sam uvjerena da cu uspjeti jednom.

 :Kiss:   i   :Love:  

da ne zachatavamo dalje, mogli bi nastaviti dalje na poslije ET-a

----------


## gričanka

> ... nije vezano uopce uz to da sam uvjerena da cu sada uspijeti nego sam uvjerena da cu uspjeti jednom...


That`s a spirit! I tako treba... *sretno* !!!   :Heart:

----------


## maya3

hej cure škicnem vas svaki dan da vidim kako napredujete  :Wink:   kao što je sretna35 napisala stvarno mi nedostaje ona gužva i naš dragi,predragi dr. L.    :Sad:   svim curama u postupku i svim čekalicama bete želim svu sreću (kad je ja već nemam)  :Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## maya3

eh da ja sam uvijek išla na hitnu(u Gospiću) na štopericu ali i na one injekcije poslije transfera i nikada nisam imala problema  :/  samo ih zamolim (čak i ne objašnjavam zašto mi trebaju)

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Sjećam se prošle godine kad sam ja išla na prvu inekciju Gonala na našu PŽ hitnu...thničar skoro pripremio sve, uletila sestra sa: NEEEE...ne smijemo mi više to ...on ostao  :shock: ...kao kako ne kad je jučer jednoj ženi dao štopericu!! Uglavnom kod nas nema teorije na Hitnoj, samo na ginekološkom odjelu u Bolnici...koliko ja znam...
BHany...ovaj put neka ti je ta jedna mrvica dovoljna  :Smile: 
RužiceSB....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim ostalim maratonkama na VVu velika pusa da izdržite sve ovo...
Meni se prijateljica jutros javila ....TRUDNA je...iz prvog IVFa....  :Heart:  ...do sada 5 inseminacija i niš, sada IVF i 10i dan nakon transfera - test pozitivan...samo još beta kako treba i veselje  :D 
Možda vam se svima i ja ponovno pridružim...još sam na stand byu...čekam nalaze hormona, brisevi svi uredni, nadam se i papa..pa uputnica za VV...možda...

----------


## marcelina

Zovem magicni broj 2353907 danima. Mozda imam krivi broj ili im telefon ne radi... Ako je neka od vas bila naprimjer danas tamo, zanima me je li taj telefon uopce zvoni? Cisto da ne zovem bezveze, nego da se uputim 'cipelzugom' tamo...Thx!

----------


## sretna35

> cure, jel neka od vas danas bila popodne? kako ja nikako ne mogu izaći ujutro s posla, planiram drugi utorak popodne na preled kod dr L i krenuti polako u postupak, pa me zanima da li je još uvijek tamo do sest?
> hvala vam i sretno svima puno, puno


priča se da jest i do 6 - 7, najsigurnije je ipak nazvati i najaviti se te eventualno zamoliti da pričeka (bilo je i takvih situacija)

----------


## ksena28

> Zovem magicni broj 2353907 danima. Mozda imam krivi broj ili im telefon ne radi... Ako je neka od vas bila naprimjer danas tamo, zanima me je li taj telefon uopce zvoni? Cisto da ne zovem bezveze, nego da se uputim 'cipelzugom' tamo...Thx!


imaju gužve, telefon im ne radi jer naprosto ne stižu ništa. odi gore, opremi se strpljenjem i čekaj.

----------


## amyx

Ko je ujutro gore ???  Ja dolazim na pikicu   :Grin:

----------


## Miki76

Amyx, cijela ekipa od jučer je gore!   :Smile:   (Osim Ksene)

----------


## amyx

ma divota...  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## franka76

hvala ti sretna 35
i uživaj pri prvom susretu, sigurno najljepšem susretu u životu

----------


## ksena28

> Amyx, cijela ekipa od jučer je gore!    (Osim Ksene)


  :Sad:  ja u subotu...

----------


## slavonka2

Evo mala informacija koja će možda pomoći parovima koji trebaju izjavu da su u vezi kod javnog bilježnika.

Večina ih ima šprance koje samo trebate ispuniti...a možete ju i sami napisati doma ali obavezno u 2 primjera jer jedan ostaje njima u arhivi.

Nigdje nisam našla da li oba partnera trebaju dati izjavu...ili je dovoljna samo od jednog...

Ako daju oba, onda oba i idu kod JB, jer se moraju potpisati u "knjigu"...Nije bitno da li su izjave za svaku osobu posebno ili se nalaze na jednom obrascu. Potrebna je važeća osobna iskaznica ili putovnica, niti jedan drugi dokument NE PRIZNAJU...

Ovjera jednog potpisa je 46.90 kn, a oba potpisa su duplo... ako pravite i ovjereni preslik ODMAH po primjeru je cca 23 kn... a naknadno je preslika 46.90 kn ako ima 1 starnicu...  :Grin:  

Nadam se da će nekome pomoći.... najjednostavnije je napisati izjavu prosto i šturo...bez velikih filozofija....

Velike vibrice i   :Kiss:   svim curama i MM-ovima, kao i sestrama i doktorima na VV-u  :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

obrascu = obrazcu  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## vikki

> Miki76 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Amyx, cijela ekipa od jučer je gore!    (Osim Ksene)
> 
> 
>   ja u subotu...


I ja sam u subotu   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Evo mala informacija koja će možda pomoći parovima koji trebaju izjavu da su u vezi kod javnog bilježnika.
> 
> Večina ih ima šprance koje samo trebate ispuniti...a možete ju i sami napisati doma ali obavezno u 2 primjera jer jedan ostaje njima u arhivi.
> 
> Nigdje nisam našla da li oba partnera trebaju dati izjavu...ili je dovoljna samo od jednog...
> 
> Ako daju oba, onda oba i idu kod JB, jer se moraju potpisati u "knjigu"...Nije bitno da li su izjave za svaku osobu posebno ili se nalaze na jednom obrascu. Potrebna je važeća osobna iskaznica ili putovnica, niti jedan drugi dokument NE PRIZNAJU...
> 
> Ovjera jednog potpisa je 46.90 kn, a oba potpisa su duplo... ako pravite i ovjereni preslik ODMAH po primjeru je cca 23 kn... a naknadno je 
> ...

----------


## mare41

pogreška u citiranju (tako je u žurbi), ponavljam:
Hvala, i još pitanje: da li moramo biti prijavljeni na istoj adresi?

----------


## ksena28

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>   ja u subotu...
> 
> 
> I ja sam u subotu


evo odmah mi se popravilo raspoloženje!

----------


## n&a

ja sam u subotu na prvom UZV oko 11

----------


## pirica

ja sam sutra oko 13 sa svojom princezom gore  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> ja sam sutra oko 13 sa svojom princezom gore


joj pirice super, ja sam na kontroli na Merkuru pa možda i ja svratim da vidim ljepoticu   :Zaljubljen:  uživo

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam sutra oko 13 sa svojom princezom gore 
> 
> 
> joj pirice super, ja sam na kontroli na Merkuru pa možda i ja svratim da vidim ljepoticu   uživo


ooooooooooo baš se veselim :D

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.
Jel koja išla možda u postupak sa cistom?Ja jučer bila kod doc.A,pregledao me i rekao da imam cistu na desnom jajniku veličine 14 mm i ako ne pukne da vjerojatno ovaj ciklus neću u postupak.Jesam ja baksuz.Nabavila sam i klomifene i gonalfe.Ma,što da kažem  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> Bok cure.
> Jel koja išla možda u postupak sa cistom?Ja jučer bila kod doc.A,pregledao me i rekao da imam cistu na desnom jajniku veličine 14 mm i ako ne pukne da vjerojatno ovaj ciklus neću u postupak.Jesam ja baksuz.Nabavila sam i klomifene i gonalfe.Ma,što da kažem


ja sam išla, ali ovosi kakva je cista, moja nije ovarijska nego paraovarijska i evo i nakon trudnoće još je imam  :Mad:

----------


## n&a

> *n&a*  :D  :D prekrasno velika beta (nadam se da si ti otvorila niz nas iz 5 mj) čekam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za zuzu i najbolje vijesti
> *amyx*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Capka, hvala ti!
ja se isto nadam da sam samo otvorila niz iželim vam svima da brzo postanete trbušaste!

----------


## n&a

> ma jašta nego ranije! idem u petak 13-i
> to mi pada 15 dana od punkcije.
> Simptomi me napustili, prokleti bili


mmaslacak...ima li kakvih novosti?   :Cekam:   :Cekam:

----------


## Kikica1

Curke, treba mi pomoc! Mi iz Ri potegnuli do Zg prosli mjesec da na VV napravimo spermiogram. Iskreno, nadala sam se da se nesto maklo s mjesta jer je MM prije 2 i kusur godine  operirao varikokelu. E sad, jucer dosao nalaz. Nije bajan ali nije ni tako strasan. Na dnu papira pise da se javimo nakon nove godine da bi se obavile SPT i imunoloske pretrage, pretpostavljam kod MM jer je kod mene sve okej. Da li me tko moze prosvijetliti, sta u te pretrage spada, cisto da znamo sta da ocekujemo?
Hvala!

----------


## tonili

*mmaslačak*  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

> *mmaslačak*


 :D

----------


## BHany

> tonili prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *mmaslačak* 
> 
> 
>  :D


ipak   :Sad:

----------


## romanica

Bokić,samo da vam velim ,danas sam bila na uzv i opet se ništa nije vidjelo


...samo GM...u srijedu sa nalazom bete opet moram gore...kaj mislite ima li za mene još uvijek nade,inače danas je bila trudnoćA 6+3 tjedna....osjećam se katastofa    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## n&a

> Bokić,samo da vam velim ,danas sam bila na uzv i opet se ništa nije vidjelo
> 
> 
> ...samo GM...u srijedu sa nalazom bete opet moram gore...kaj mislite ima li za mene još uvijek nade,inače danas je bila trudnoćA 6+3 tjedna....osjećam se katastofa


draga romanica, baš mi je žao   :Love:  !
kaj doc veli? što se desilo?

----------


## romanica

Pa dr. je rekao da čekamo do srijede,ništa konkretno,možda mi je zbog toga još gore...taman se ponadaš i onda,ne znam dali sam više  :Evil or Very Mad:  ili  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## frka

romanica, na odbrojavanju su ti cure odgovorile da sve to jos moze biti super  :Kiss:  

drzim fige  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Reni76

Moram biti sutra ujutro gore na pregledu (2dc) - krenula u postupak. Da li je gužva i subotom?

----------


## frka

ufff!!!
koliko sam ja uspjela pohvatat, ponedjeljak i subota su najgori...
ma bas te briga za guzvu - koncentriraj se na postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bok cure.
> Jel koja išla možda u postupak sa cistom?Ja jučer bila kod doc.A,pregledao me i rekao da imam cistu na desnom jajniku veličine 14 mm i ako ne pukne da vjerojatno ovaj ciklus neću u postupak.Jesam ja baksuz.Nabavila sam i klomifene i gonalfe.Ma,što da kažem 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piše oba jajnika policističnog izgleda,desno PO uključenje 17 mm te koprenasto uključenje 28 mm.
Moram opet doći 3.dan ciklusa i ako ne pukne,moram čekati idući ciklus.

----------


## sretna35

> sretna35 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pirica prvotno napisa
> ...


joj pirice, dok sam stigla i uptala žene da li je bila  jedna mlada žena kratke kose s malenom curicom rekli su bila i otišla prije par minuta, baš mi je žao   :Crying or Very sad:  dok sam po dvorištu Merkura simo tamo da pronađem prolaz izgubila sam vrijeme, abila sam i nešto kasnije gotova, šmrcc bit će valjda još neka prilika

----------


## pirica

*Ela* PO bi bila paraovarijska
*sretna *  :Love:  sretst ćemo se već

----------


## tinči79

> Bok cure.
> Jel koja išla možda u postupak sa cistom?Ja jučer bila kod doc.A,pregledao me i rekao da imam cistu na desnom jajniku veličine 14 mm i ako ne pukne da vjerojatno ovaj ciklus neću u postupak.Jesam ja baksuz.Nabavila sam i klomifene i gonalfe.Ma,što da kažem


  Meni isto bila cista ali nikako da pukne,počela sam sa sprejem i dr. ali smo sve obustavili jer je cista bila 3treći dan m.c. imala sam sve spremno ali sad čekam da dobim m. po da krenemo ispočetka.Samo da napomenem da je meni punktirao cistu.

----------


## pirica

> pirica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Ako se radi o paraovariskoj cisti, onda nema potrebe za punktiranjem već samo praćenje. Ta vrsta ciste se brzo ponovnoo napuni tekućinom pa onda nema smisla niti evakuacija iste.
Slično, kako to nije tkivo jajnika (već ostatak embrionalnog tkiva, najčešće), nema niti sposobnost reagiranja na hormonsku stimulaciju u prvaom smislu (osim eventualno neizravno, putem akumulacije vode u čitavom tijelu, pa stoga i u samoj cisti).
Svejedno, trebate s Vašim liječnikom točno razjasniti o čemu se radi prije bilo kakve trerapije.
_
ovo je meni odgovorio dr. Ranončić
prije svega mora dr. bit 100% da je paraovarijska, kod mene je bilo sigurno jer ju je više ginekologa kao takvu dijagnosticiralo i bila je oko cca 18-20mm
e sad šta je koprenasto uključenje ne znam

----------


## ksena28

danas je bio opći kaos gore, žena kao u priči, oko 20 punkcija...

vi koje nas čitate a ne postate: *APELIRAM NA VAŠE MUŽEVE: prepustite ženama mjesto, pogotovo onima koje izlaze iz sale!*  :Kiss:

----------


## Dodirko

Ekipa....   :Kiss:

----------


## molu

> danas je bio opći kaos gore, žena kao u priči, oko 20 punkcija...
> 
> vi koje nas čitate a ne postate: *APELIRAM NA VAŠE MUŽEVE: prepustite ženama mjesto, pogotovo onima koje izlaze iz sale!*


veliki x

----------


## sretna35

> danas je bio opći kaos gore, žena kao u priči, oko 20 punkcija...
> 
> vi koje nas čitate a ne postate: *APELIRAM NA VAŠE MUŽEVE: prepustite ženama mjesto, pogotovo onima koje izlaze iz sale!*


potpisujem ksenu, iako znam da se radi najčeće o početnicima koji ne razumiju prirodu stvari i ne znaju što se događa u sali, vjerujete ženama koje izlaze otamo puno su potrebnije stolice na kojima vi sjedite

----------


## uporna

> danas je bio opći kaos gore, žena kao u priči, oko 20 punkcija...
> 
> vi koje nas čitate a ne postate: *APELIRAM NA VAŠE MUŽEVE: prepustite ženama mjesto, pogotovo onima koje izlaze iz sale!*


Stara priča  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## amyx

Stara priča, samo mi se čini da sve više i više muževa gore sjedi i važno prkriveno čita novine, a žene još ni blizu postupka, došle samo na dogovor   :Mad:  , počeli su se čak i svađati i raditi reda. Jedno jutro kad sam došla na pikicu mogu se kladiti da je više muževa nego žena bilo u sjedečem položaju...  :Nope:

----------


## mmaslacak

U Vinogradskoj to sredi doktor, iziđe i sve ih istjera van!
Uostalom, žene su te koje trebaju da kažu svome muž da ustane.

----------


## šniki

Točno tako, ja sam svog uvijek slala dolje na kavicu......a nakon jednog transfera sam zamolila lika da mi se ustane, a on i njegova dama su me pogledali  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? i rekli a koja si ti da ti se ja ustanem......bez brige, dobio je od ostatka okoline ono što zaslužuje!!!!!!

----------


## amyx

Pa trebale bi, da, ali one sretne, drže se za rukice i guguću...
ja svog dragog moram molit da sjedne pored mene i kad je pola stolaca prazno...rijetko, ali ne bi vjerovali zna se desiti  :Grin:

----------


## amyx

> Točno tako, ja sam svog uvijek slala dolje na kavicu......a nakon jednog transfera sam zamolila lika da mi se ustane, a on i njegova dama su me pogledali  :?  :?  :?  :?  :? i rekli a koja si ti da ti se ja ustanem......bez brige, dobio je od ostatka okoline ono što zaslužuje!!!!!!



Stvarno svašta,počeli su si sve više dopuštati

----------


## RuzicaSB

I mi smo poslije transfera zamolili zenice za mjesto i razumjele su odmah bez problema.No dobro je i o tome malo pisati ovdje da se oni koji se tek spremaju gore znaju pripremiti za sve situacije.Koliko cujem guzve su  stalno i jako puno punkcija i transfera bude svaki dan poslije cega zene zbog te iste guzve moraju jos satima cekati daljnje upute i otpusna pisma.Nije pozeljno ni sjediti toliko dugo psolije tih zahvata a kamoli stajati to znaju sve koje su to prosle pa zemske upoznajte unaprijed svoje muzeve sa situacijom i ako vam nisu neophodni gore saljite ih u restoran na kavicu da je manje guzve   :Wink:  
p.s. jos kad bi ona endokrinoloska ambulanta bila premjestena pa da nam se ne guraju tamo jos bakice i djedovi bilo bi super.  :Wink:

----------


## ksena28

> p.s. jos kad bi ona endokrinoloska ambulanta bila premjestena pa da nam se ne guraju tamo jos bakice i djedovi bilo bi super.


e kad bi, kad bi....  :Smile:  

istina je ovo da su najnoviji parovi postali malo zahtjevniji. to je razumljivo, ljudi su u posljednje vrijeme navikli na privatne doktore i poliklinike, pa očekuju barem slične standarde i u državnim bolnicama zaboravljajući da je naš odjel na VV-u specifičan po mnogočemu... naši doktori rade od 7 (čini mi se da Luči i prije gore) do 4 -5 h, sestre osim što nas pikaju, sređuju administrativne stvari još i rade u sali...  dajmo im onda barem malo razumjevanja, znamo da to ne čine zbog novca i slave, tada bi bili na nekom drugom mjestu...

----------


## Nene2

Cure molim vas info u koliko sati i do kada otprilike budu transferi kod dr. L?

----------


## nata

Ja hodam otprilike godinu dana na VV, većinom stojim. A kada sjedim zna mi se desiti, da mislima negdje odlutam ili nekaj čitam, tako da zaista možda ne primjetim da je nekom drugome sjedeće mjesto potrebnije. U takvim slučajevima, ne vidim ništa lošeg ako žene koje izlaze iz sale zatraže mjesto jer ja bi se svakoj/svakome tko se osjeća lošija digla.

----------


## BHany

> Cure molim vas info u koliko sati i do kada otprilike budu transferi kod dr. L?


u zadnje se vrijeme nikad ne zna da li prvo idu punkcije ili transferi - tako da ti punkcije mogu biti negdje od cca 9 - 10/11, a onda transferi od cca 10/11 - 12/13 - sve to se nekada produži ako je velika gužva...
ako idu prvo transferi onda je obratno dakle od oko 9 transferi, a poslije 10/11 punkcije
isto za oba doktora

sve u svemu, ako imaš bilo transfer, bilo punkciju trebala bi biti gore oko 7,30 - ili ideš kod doca, tm u lab. i primaš injekcije (za punkciju) ili te zovu iz laba da kažu što ima za transfer

----------


## beba38

:Bye:   bog cure ja bih sutra trebala kod dr.Lučingera na dogovor za sljedeči postupak ,mada ga ja planiram za 3 mj.iduće godine , jer mi je zadnji bio u 6mj.i mogu vam reći malo me strah doći da ne pokupim virus svinjske gripe , kako se vi nosite s tim ?, malo se bojim te boleštine ,i razmišljam da odgodim sutra i da dođem  koji drugi dan , znam da su velike gužve i da dolazimo sa svih strana , molim vas utješite me i recite da se ne moram brinuti ni plašiti ,jer ako budem kasnije došla koji mj. ne vjerujem da će pristat na postupak u 3mj.,i da li će koja od vas biti sutra gore na VV ,bilo bi mi drago da nekog upoznam  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Draga ne znam kako bih te utjesila u vezi svinjske gripe ako se bojis ne dolazi jer guzve su strahovite a ako dolazis samo na razgovor mogla bi se nacekati.Jbg stavi masku peri ruke i nadaj se da nece bas tebe zahvatiti.

----------


## vikki

Ja sam sutra gore, beba, ali samo kratko, nadam se, ujutro oko 7 na folikulometriji. Što se gripe tiče, na to ne mogu utjecati pa se i ne bojim (ako je nisam dobila jučer nakon one gužve na VV, obilaska Kike, i cijelog poslijepodneva na Interliberu u naguravanju s ostalima, onda i neću   :Grin:  ).

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> p.s. jos kad bi ona endokrinoloska ambulanta bila premjestena pa da nam se ne guraju tamo jos bakice i djedovi bilo bi super. 
> 
> 
> e kad bi, kad bi....  
> 
> istina je ovo da su najnoviji parovi postali malo zahtjevniji. to je razumljivo, ljudi su u posljednje vrijeme navikli na privatne doktore i poliklinike, pa očekuju barem slične standarde i u državnim bolnicama zaboravljajući da je naš odjel na VV-u specifičan po mnogočemu... naši doktori rade od 7 (čini mi se da Luči i prije gore) do 4 -5 h, sestre osim što nas pikaju, sređuju administrativne stvari još i rade u sali...  dajmo im onda barem malo razumjevanja, znamo da to ne čine zbog novca i slave, tada bi bili na nekom drugom mjestu...


Moram opet potpisati Ksenu, puno puta se pokusam staviti na njihovo mjesto i zaista im se divim.Kad samo pomislim koliko nas gore prodje, kroz onaj maleni prostor....i sve stignu odraditi temeljito, stvarno svaka cast.Da ne pominjem koliko mi znaci sto svog doktora mogu dobiti na mobitel kad god sam u nekoj dilemi a nije privatnik i nije za to placen, ma to se i ne moze platiti novcem.

----------


## Strumpfica

Zar doktori na VV često pacijenticama daju brojeve mobitela?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Zar doktori na VV često pacijenticama daju brojeve mobitela?


Obično da al kad si u postupku da im javiš za betu i sl. Mislim stvarno jesu susretljivi i simpatični i puno rade ali ima tu i nedostataka koji mi sve više dižu živce i mislim da mi je vrijeme da promjenim kliniku

----------


## amyx

> Zar doktori na VV često pacijenticama daju brojeve mobitela?


Kad si u postupku , da, ja sam ga nakon punkcije zvala svako jutro da mu javim kako sam jer je očekivao HS pa je rekao da mu se obavezno javljam

----------


## Strumpfica

Meni na živce ide čekanje, čekanje da se dođe do sestre, čekanje da se naručiš telefonski, čekanje da se uopće uđe u postupak i čekanje pred ordinacijom da te doktor prozove. I ako nisi jako blizu vrata niti ne čuješ da te je prozvao i onda propustiš svoj red ..pa onda čekanje da opet dođeš na red....
Da bar onda postoji neka malo veća čekaonica, sa više klupa, sa zvučnikom da čujemo da li smo prozvane, kad već toliko čekamo, da svi možemo  kao ljudi sjesti i dočekati da dođemo na red (i muževi i žene, jer muževi su, pogotovo onima koje su gore prvi put i nikoga ne poznaju niti ne poznaju postupak, velika podrška u tom procesu)...

----------


## amyx

Ja se slažem da su muževi velika podrška ali činjenica je da ne moraju sjediti...cure poslije punkcije pdaju u nesvjest a oni sjede   :Nope:  

A što se tiče čekanja, hvala Bogu pa imamo slobodu izbora i možemo birati kliniku u kojoj se možda ne čeka...

----------


## molu

a onda cure mijenjajte kliniku i odite privatno

----------


## amyx

> a onda cure mijenjajte kliniku i odite privatno


*X*

----------


## amyx

Uopče mi nije jasno zašto se stalno ponavlja ista priča oko tog čekanja na VV...jako dobro se zna da se dugo čeka, velike su gužve, samo su dva doktora,sestre su mislim 4, na postupak se čeka godinu dana i to je to, pa ko voli nek izvoli, kome smeta...
U Petrovoj ima mislim ipak malo više doktora pa se isto čeka jako dugo na postupak

----------


## Strumpfica

Nemaju svi financijskih mogućnosti da odu privatno.

----------


## amyx

Upravo zato se i moramo pomiriti sa situacijom koja je na VV i prihvatiti je takvom...ali nije sve ni u financijama.
Mislim da Leonarda Boban i žena od Šole imaju jako velike financijske mogučnosti da odu bilo kojem privatniku u bilo koju zemlju, ali ipak su izabrala VV...mislim da i to nešto govori o njihovim uspjesima i stručnosti

----------


## molu

amyx sklazem se u potpunosti. Ono sto je meni puno vaznije od cekanja je odnos cijelog osoblja prema pacijentima... i taj ljudski odnos dr.ova i sestara mi je neprocjenjiv

----------


## nokia

za transfer moras biti u 7.30 gore, cekas da te prozovu iz labosa i da ti kazu da li je transfer taj dan. Ako je, onda opet cekas da te prozovu sestre dr.L , a kada, to ovisi da li je doktor odlucio da prvo idu transferi ili punkcije. Obicno prvo idu punkcije , pa zatim transferi, negdje oko 10.30-11h. Gotova si iza 12h. To ti je sve odprilike, nema tocnog vremena.

----------


## amyx

U zadnje vrijeme ja kada sam god bila gore prvo su išli  transferi...navodno zato da se oslobodi mjesto za nove js u inkubatorima ...ali nije pravilo

----------


## acitam

I ja se slažem da je osoblje na VV od neprocjenjive ljubaznosti, srdačnosti, susretjivosti, a o stručnosti da i ne govorim. Međutim, u zadnje vrijeme su neobjašnjive gužve kod sestara (jučer, u subotu, provela sam puna 2 sata u redu čekajući na inekciju) i zbilja mi nije jasno zašto se to događa. Kažu da imaju puno više administracije, a kada sam kod njih, nisam primjetila ništa drugačije u odnosu na zadnjih 5 godina što sam gore. Tako mi nije jasno što druge cure rade unutra po 15 minuta (mjerila sam), a ja izletim za 2-3 minute :? Ipak, to još uvijek nisu razlozi za mijenjanje klinike.  :Razz:

----------


## amyx

Ja ponekad izađem za 2-3 minute a neki dan sam bila kod sestre 10 min sigurno jer nijje mogla naći moj papir s terapijom...i tako je ona to tražila i tražila a ja sam čekala  :Grin:  

A što se tiće pikica apeliram na sve cure da se nauče same pikati kako bi se što manje stvarala gužva gore...stvarno nije teško  :Razz:

----------


## acitam

Pridružujem se apeliranju da se cure same pikaju. Inače to sama radim i ne znam što mi je jučer bilo da sam išla po najobčniju pikicu   :Embarassed:  Valjda sam samo htjela mao izići nakon 3 dana odmaranja i izležavanja. Zato sam se naoružala za današnje i za nekoliko dana pikanje jer stvarno nema smisla stvarat nepotrebnu gužvu i trošiti živce.

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam sutra gore, beba, ali samo kratko, nadam se, ujutro oko 7 na folikulometriji. Što se gripe tiče, na to ne mogu utjecati pa se i ne bojim (ako je nisam dobila jučer nakon one gužve na VV, obilaska Kike, i cijelog poslijepodneva na Interliberu u naguravanju s ostalima, onda i neću   ).


*vikki* sretno   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Cure,
gužva na VV je stara tema zato se radije skoncentrirajte na savjete koji se odnose na postupak i koji su korisni.
Gužva znači da i pored novog zakona puno parova ima mogućnost doći do željenog cilja.
Svima koji su u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su im dobitni.

----------


## bubble_71

Bok cure,evo mene nakon poduže stanke.Sutra sam na VV jer mi je 3DC pa krećem u polustimulirani IVF klomifenski s kojim gonalom.Imala sam stimulirani u maju i ovo mi je drugi pokušaj.Radujem se što krećem :D ...Ovdje sam pročitala da više ne daju štopericu na VV.Ja iznajmim sobu blizu bolnice kad sam u postupku.Iz Istre sam i ne poznajem Zagreb.Gdje otići za štopericu eto sad me to mući.Uzeti taxi za najbližu bolnicu ili hitnu...pliz help 8)

----------


## vikki

Hvala, Bebel   :Heart:   Kupila sam Choragon u ljekarni na VV jutros i kad sam stigla na posao vidim da su to 2 ampule, ali nema nikakve injekcije, tj. šprice  :? Je l' moram i to kupiti ili ćemi na Hitnoj dati?

----------


## mmaslacak

Vikki ja nisam za Choragon kupila šprice i iglu (iako sam imala od Menopura), na Hitnoj su mi sa njihovim dali.

----------


## vikki

> Vikki ja nisam za Choragon kupila šprice i iglu (iako sam imala od Menopura), na Hitnoj su mi sa njihovim dali.


Hvala ti   :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

bubble_71

možeš probati na merkuru ili čak u petrovoj - cure su dobile, ali ne uz neko oduševljenje - to ti je najbliže

ili na hitnu u heinzlovu - to isto nije predaleko

najbolje da pitaš sestru na vv-u na dan štoperice što ona preporuča, a porazgovaraj i s drugim curama gore kakva su svježija iskustva od mog prošlotjednog

ni ja nisam imala špricu i igle - koristile oni svoje na hitnoj

----------


## bubble_71

Hvala ti puno  :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

Da li netko ima informacije iz prve ruke (od strane dr-a ili sestara) zbog čega više na daju štoperice na 3. katu Wa, jeli to možda privremeno (možda preventiva radi gripe?)... ili  :? 
Da li na hitnoj (ako se tamo ode na štopericu) uvažavaju važnost tajminga (23 sata, npr) ili se čeka, ...?
Evo i ovdje koristan link (hvala Ini33) za one kojima treba:
http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244
Svim curama koje hodočaste na W, pogotovo onima koje su u postupku
želim puno strpljenja, sreće i uspjeha    :Heart:

----------


## BHany

ja ti samo mogu odgovoriti da su meni u heinzlovoj uvažili tajming - ja došla ranije za svaku sigurnost (ako budem morala juriti na neku drugu hitnu) i svi smo skupa čekali 23 sata   :Smile:

----------


## mmaslacak

Ja sam bila na Hitnoj, naravno da tamo piše da se pacijenti primaju po hitnosti, pa kad sam pozvonila upitali su me dal znam čitati   :Laughing:  
Ja kažem: Ovo se prima u 22h i ni minut prije il kasnije te ako ne mogu neka mi daju vate i alkohola da ću sama, onda me je primio i propitivao zašto je to, da li sam to platila, da li je to preko HZZO-a itd.Pita jesam li alergična? Reko gospodine sve ću vam reći samo vi mene bocnite.
Tako i bi..fino im objasnite, neki ne znaju što je štoperica, al znaju dati intramuskularno, to je važno.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Samo da mahnem i pozdravim sve cure na VV i naravno posaljem pregrst vibrica za strpljenje i uspjesne postupke.  :Kiss:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jane79

Cure, samo mala provjera, Hyramicin se pije 5 ili 10 dana?

----------


## pirica

> Cure, samo mala provjera, Hyramicin se pije 5 ili 10 dana?


5

----------


## jane79

Hvala, nisam više bila sigurna da li 2 kutije koje sam dobila trebaju dostajati za nas oboje.

----------


## vikki

> Cure, samo mala provjera, Hyramicin se pije 5 ili 10 dana?


Mi smo pili 10 dana, svaki dan (večer) po jednu (20 kom, oboje).

----------


## RuzicaSB

> jane79 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, samo mala provjera, Hyramicin se pije 5 ili 10 dana?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


x i mi smo 5 dana po jednu dnevno pili prosli put u stimuliranom.

----------


## mimimuc

cureeeee... nemogu ih dobiti na telefon da se naručim za 3. dan  ,hoćeli me primiti ako ih ne uspijem dobiti i pojavim se gore 3. dan , ???????????

puuusssaaaaa....

----------


## ksena28

hoće. tak je i meni bilo, samo ponesi papir od doca di ti piše da moraš doći 3dc (i ponesi sestrama čokoladu i dražestan smiješak :Grin:  )

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jutro svima   :Kiss:  
Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svima ostalima   :Love:

----------


## mimimuc

*ksena*- hvala...

sada je bila gore jo  ,pa me naručila , oko 10???? kaj nije bilo da 3. dan dolazimo odmah ujutro? Bar sam ja tak dolazila.

U petak sam gore oko 7 (tak imam prevoz  :Laughing: ,  pa budem čekala )  , jel ima koga ?

*NOVO- naručivanje je samo od 13-14 sati*  u međuvremenu se nebude nitko javljao na tel.- informacija od danas

pusa od mene - javite se ako ima netko za druženje   :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Jutro svima   
> Čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Svima ostalima


I od nas ..a sto se čekanja tiče mene je ona čekaonica podsječala na ogromni dnevni boravak,tako sebi zacrtam i lakse m je čekati i da uvijek s nekim pričam trkeljam  :Heart:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Osim ako te ja ne odvedem u slastičarnu  :Razz:

----------


## anE

cure, trebam vašu pomoć...naručila sam se 27.11. (6. dan menstruacije) za pregled i obradu za TESA-ICSI. i naravno pehist kakav jesam menga mi urani i sad mi taj 6. dan pada 23.11. Jučer cijeli dan zovem sestre od dr. ALebića i cijeli dan je zauzeto...ne znam šta da radim...postoji li neki termin tokom dana da ih mogu napokon dobiti i na koji ih vi broj uspjevate uloviti??...htjela bi samo promjeniti termin, ako je to moguće..ŠTA DA RADIM????????? :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## frka

par postova iznad ti pise da se od sad narucuje od 13-14h..

a i ako ih ne dobijes, slobodno dodji na 6. dan ako ti je tako receno...

sretno!!

----------


## anE

znači primili bi me ako se pojavim ranije nenaručena, iako su me naručili za  27.11. s obzirom da mi je tada trebao biti 6. dan??? hvala ti na pomoći...probat ću zvati u tom terminu  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## vikki

> znači primili bi me ako se pojavim ranije nenaručena, iako su me naručili za  27.11. s obzirom da mi je tada trebao biti 6. dan??? hvala ti na pomoći...probat ću zvati u tom terminu


Nazovi ih i reci im tako, primit će te.

----------


## anE

hvala vam...ZLATNE STE!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zuzu

Capka poslušala sam te.....imam lijepe vijesti, moja današnja beta 13dpt je 404.4!!!! :D  :D Sada je red na tebi i Marti26!!!Svima  :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Prekrasna beta *zuzu*, cestitam od srca  :D 
vibram i za ostale cekalice da se ovako lijepo obraduju.  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubble_71

Jupiii!!! ZUZU čestitam :D 
Svima ostalima puno sreće .......za uspješnu jesen i puno jesenskih trudnica!
Ja sutra krećem s klomifenima  :Smile:  ...MOLILA BI CURE KOJE IMAJU VIŠKA GONALA (trebaju mi 5 kom.) DA MI SE JAVE,plizzzzz
Pusa svima  :Kiss:

----------


## capka

> Capka poslušala sam te.....imam lijepe vijesti, moja današnja beta 13dpt je 404.4!!!! :D  :D Sada je red na tebi i Marti26!!!Svima


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D prekrasna vijest! čestitam od srca   :Kiss:

----------


## sretna35

*zuzu* prekrasna beta čestitam  :D  :D  :D

----------


## ana-

*zuzu* čestitam na prekrasnoj beti  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## marta26

zuzic, puzic, estitam ti draga!!!! to je lijepo duplanje betice! ah, nadam se da bum u sljedecoj godini uspjela ostati t, samo se treba odluciti za bolnicu.  :/ pozdrav svim trudilicama, zelim vam sto skoriji plusek!

----------


## miceki

Bok svima,
baš se i ne snalazim ovdje (1. put), pa se nadam da ćete mi pomoći. U 1. mjesecu krećem na oplodnju, pa me zanima da li se pri upotrebi klomifena i menopura ovulira na oba jajnika ili na strani koja je na redu?
Boli li punkcija jako i kako tijelo reagira na te lijekove?
Hvala

----------


## Jeja2

zuzu draga, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti i dobrodošla i ovomjesečni vlakić!!!
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

svima ostalima    :Kiss:   i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Biene

zuzu čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

> Bok svima,
> baš se i ne snalazim ovdje (1. put), pa se nadam da ćete mi pomoći. U 1. mjesecu krećem na oplodnju, pa me zanima da li se pri upotrebi klomifena i menopura ovulira na oba jajnika ili na strani koja je na redu?
> Boli li punkcija jako i kako tijelo reagira na te lijekove?
> Hvala


Uglavnom ovuliraš na oba jajnika,reakcija na lijekove je individualna,od osobe do osobe, a što se tiće punkcije boli...a sad jako ili ne isto ovisi koliki ti je prag boli i kako su ti folikuli smješteni, koliko ih ima itd.
Dobro nam došla i što prije postala trbušasta  :Kiss:

----------


## pepy26

Cure pozdrav!! 
Dali je nekome od vas rađen ivm? (in vitro maturation)

----------


## andiko

čestitam zuzu  :D

----------


## Šiškica

zuzu čestitam još jednom  :D  :D  :D  :D 


Jučer mi se javila jedna cura s VV od dr.L  (rijetko dolazi na Rodu) i ima betu 817 .. Imala je tri embrija i dali su joj 70% šanse za uspijeh .. 
I eto uspjelo !!!!  :D  :D  :D  ja se veselim kao da sam ja trudna :D  :D  :D

----------


## frka

zuzu  :D   :Bouncing:   :D   :Bouncing:   :D   :Bouncing:

----------


## anddu

Bog cure, nova sam na forumu i imam nekoliko pitanja (ako ste već o tome raspravljali, sorry...). U 10 mj išla sam na prvi postupak na VV, terapija klomifenima. Tek sam gore od ostalih cura saznala da onaj tko je na klomifenima mora plaćati i lijekove i kateter za transfer (do toga nažalost nisam došla)... pa me zanima ako je to tako ulazi li taj postupak u onih 6 preko HZZO-a ili ne?

Vidim da se dosta raspravljalo i o tome da se može odlučiti koliko će se js oploditi - mene nitko nije pitao koliko će js oploditi, a imala sam ih 4 - mislim da su tri najbolje oplodili, a što je bilo s 4 ne znam. Prije dolaska u Zg mislila sam da se višak js zamrzava, a sad iz rasprave s forma vidim da to i nije tako - zna li netko zašto? I je li tu opet razlika između stimuliranog i nestimuliranog postupka (možda u stimuliranima zamrzavaju js)? 
I na kraju svima vam želim puuuunooo sreće :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

To za placanje katetera kod klomifenskog prvi put cujem iskreno.Ja sam sad bila na terapiji klomifenima i nisam placala nista osim stoperica i decapeptyla.Sto se oplodnje tice zakonom je dozvoljena oplodnja samo 3 jajne stanice.Visak bi se eventualno mogao zamrznuti kada bi se radilo o nekom vecem broju js a sto se sada izbjegava blazim protokolima jer se zamrzavanje js jednostavno ne isplati.Takav postupak bolnicu i HZZO kosta gotovo isto kao i ovaj u kojem se radi punkcija a sanse za uspjeh su 1%.A i ne zamrzavaju se js jedna po jedna nego po najmanje 4 u paketu.

----------


## nela.

ja sam prošle godine u 12 mj isto plačala kateter za transfer jer rekla mi sestra dasu prošli limit al plačale smo samo mi koje smo išle na klomifene uasvari kupile smo ga dole u ljekarni
ružica SB  :Love:

----------


## ia30

ako se predje broj dozvoljenih klomifenskih postupaka onda "višak" cura,po nekom slučajnom odabiru sestara,kupuje kateter ili nakon punkcije ili prije!

----------


## nokia

ne znam koje im je pravilo za kupnju katetera kod 'klomifenskih' postupaka, znam da sam bila par puta, a samo jednom su me poslale sestre da kupim, ja mislim da je to slucajnim odabirom, odnosno kako koga zapadne da se nađe kod sestara kad od njih zatraze takvu stvar...
poslale su me da ga kupim nakon postupka, znaci nakon transfera.

u subotu mi je punkcija u 'klomifenskom postupku', pa ćemo bas vidjeti to s kateterima za transfer

----------


## ksena28

nokia jesam li s tobom danas pričala pred labosom?

----------


## sretna35

*nokia, ksena28* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

joj draga thanks, ali mislim nekako da ne bude neke sreće od moja dva folikula...   :Sad:

----------


## Bebel

> joj draga thanks, ali mislim nekako da ne bude neke sreće od moja dva folikula...


zato ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude bingo   :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj draga thanks, ali mislim nekako da ne bude neke sreće od moja dva folikula...  
> 
> 
> zato ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude bingo


x
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

cure   :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj draga thanks, ali mislim nekako da ne bude neke sreće od moja dva folikula...  
> 
> 
> zato ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude bingo


...i ja...  :Love:

----------


## amyx

Ajoj *Ksena28* kaj da ti kažem osim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## Ela28

Cure jutros sam procurila,a trebam na pregled doći 3.dan,ali to će biti nedjelja,hoće me naručiti za sutra ili tek u pon?Nadam se da ću ih uspjeti dobiti na telefon od 13-14h :?

----------


## nina09

Ela28,naručit će te za sutra,budi uporna za zvanje,ali ako ih ne uspiješ dobiti,samo dođi sutra ujutro i reci sestrama da ti je 2DC.,i da ih nisi mogla dobiti. 
Neče te odbiti

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28,naručit će te za sutra,budi uporna za zvanje,ali ako ih ne uspiješ dobiti,samo dođi sutra ujutro i reci sestrama da ti je 2DC.,i da ih nisi mogla dobiti. 
> Neče te odbiti


Zvala sam već par puta ali javi se automat.Probat ću u 13h.Ne bi htjela da sutra dođem tamo,pa me ne prime jer se nisam naručila.Hvala ti  :Smile:

----------


## nina09

ja ih zadnji put nisam uspjela dobiti,i došla sam 3dc,ništ nisu komentirali,samo me pitala sestra dali mi je danas 3dc.

----------


## nokia

> Cure jutros sam procurila,a trebam na pregled doći 3.dan,ali to će biti nedjelja,hoće me naručiti za sutra ili tek u pon?Nadam se da ću ih uspjeti dobiti na telefon od 13-14h :?


ela28 dođi sutra, ako ne moze 3.dc, onda je bolje doci dan ranije nego kasnije.
Samo dođi i reci kako i je, da ih nisi mogla dobiti i da ti je 2dc

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure jutros sam procurila,a trebam na pregled doći 3.dan,ali to će biti nedjelja,hoće me naručiti za sutra ili tek u pon?Nadam se da ću ih uspjeti dobiti na telefon od 13-14h :?
> 
> 
> ela28 dođi sutra, ako ne moze 3.dc, onda je bolje doci dan ranije nego kasnije.
> Samo dođi i reci kako i je, da ih nisi mogla dobiti i da ti je 2dc


Uspjela sam ih dobiti na telefon,ali nisu me naručili za sutra,nego za ponedjeljak 4.dan ciklusa,kaže sestra da ni to nije kasno.

----------


## Tibi

draga *ela28*, meni je doktor zadnji put rekao ako je 3.dc u nedjelju da obavezno dođem 2.dc tako da stvarno ne znam da li je 4.dc ok ili ne  :?

----------


## Ela28

> draga *ela28*, meni je doktor zadnji put rekao ako je 3.dc u nedjelju da obavezno dođem 2.dc tako da stvarno ne znam da li je 4.dc ok ili ne  :?


A čuj što da radim,pričekala sam na vezi dok je ona otišla provjeriti sa doktorom,valjda oni znaju bolje od mene,još sam naglasila i pitala da li će biti kasno 4.dan,rekla je ne :/

----------


## mmaslacak

Meni je isto vikend bio poremetio vađenje hormona i palo mi je ponedjeljak 4DC, svaki doktor mi je rekao da je to u redu.Tako da nemoj brinuti.

----------


## mmaslacak

Hoću reći ionako se vade 3-5DC.

----------


## sretna35

Vukovke, koga ima sutra tamo oko cca 11 sati, naime, u 9.30 kontrola na Merkuru pa ako me ne ostave u rodilištu, dolazim na druženje, k jarcu, bez Lučija nisam uspjela ostati trudna, izgleda da ne bum ni rodila ako ga ne vidim barem još jednom   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ksena28

bit će bit će   :Wink:

----------


## Reni76

> nokia prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Ela28 prvotno napisa
> ...


Meni su prošli vikend rekli da moram doći 2dc kada se ide u postupak.

U srijedu je dr Alebić rekao curi koja je došla 21 dc (na pilulama) da ipak neće u postupak jer nemaju više love, ispunili su kvotu i da nastavi piti pilule još dva ciklusa.

I ja sam sutra gore ujutro, ali neću biti baš neko društvo, jer mi je već rekao da će najvjerojatnije prekinuti postupak jer ništa ne raste, tako da ću sigurno biti uplakana.   :Sad:

----------


## nela.

Moja frendica je danas bila gore 3 dan ciklusa i isto je nije htio stavit u postupak reko joj da više nikog ne uzima ali ama baš nikog

----------


## Kadauna

> Moja frendica je danas bila gore 3 dan ciklusa i isto je nije htio stavit u postupak reko joj da više nikog ne uzima ali ama baš nikog



AJME ŠTO IM RADE   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ma kakav je to trebao biti postupak i kod kojeg doktora. 

Milinoviću i ovi iz HZZO-a HVALA   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amyx

Ja ne mogu vjerovat...ovo je stvarno katastrofa

s ovom informacijom bi isto trebalo u novine, sramota

----------


## frka

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

pa sto ce nam jos prirediti??!!

----------


## nela.

Kod dr A trebali su bit klomifeni + injekcije znači polustimulirani.

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni je isto vikend bio poremetio vađenje hormona i palo mi je ponedjeljak 4DC, svaki doktor mi je rekao da je to u redu.Tako da nemoj brinuti.


Hej maslačak   :Bye:   mislim da se 3.DC odnosi u ovom slučaju na početak protokola, na VV-u od toga dana daju klomifen pa zatim nekoliko gonala (bar je tako najcesce kod dr. A), zato ustvari je bitno je li to 3. DC ili 4. DC. Doktor te taj dan pogleda i ako nema neka cista onda se ide u postupak i krece se s klomifenima. 

Ali se cini da VV vise ne prima pacijentice, da su navodno ispunili kvotu, tko zna hoce li sad cure uopce moci u postupke do daljnjega  :/ 


Gore sam napisala, ali nisam boldala: Predragi gospodine Ministre i dragi ljudi iz HZZO-a, hvala vam sto zene s novim zakonom vise ne mogu u postupke! Sigurna sam da će ministar sad dobiti dodatnih 5000 mailova i dopisa potpore i zahvale za učinjeno  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nela.

ma očito je da njega ti naši mailovi i pisma opšte ne diraju on ionako i dalje radi po svom

----------


## nela.

evo ja sam sutra gore 3 dan kod dr L pa vam javim kakvo je stanje kod njega dal se ide u postupak il ne

----------


## mmaslacak

Zar nije rečeno da se postupci više neće prelamati preko budžeta bolnica?
Izgleda da je sve ostalo isto, osim ograničenja oplodnje na 3JS i zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka.

----------


## Gabi

:shock:  ne mogu vjerovati. Ovo je katastrofa. Selim se iz ove us***e države. 
*F U J*

"Hvala" milinoviću (namjerno malim slovima). Sad moramo izvući tešku artiljeriju.

----------


## Biene

Cure koje ste gore ovih dana velika molba, pitajte dr. je li se FET-ovi rade unatoč tome što su premašili kvotu.
Meni dođe da si pucam u glavu, u rujnu sam došla na FET, odgođeno jer se nikakvi postupci nisu radili, u listopadu taman započeli pa me zadesila E. colli, hvala Bogu uspjela sam je se riješiti i sad čekam M i da napokon krenem  na FET, kad ono bolnica ispunila kvotu :shock: 
Slomila me ova država...

----------


## Jelena

:shock:   :Sad:

----------


## amyx

*Biene*, možda najbolje da sama nazoveš dr pa da ga pitaš

----------


## BHany

krajem svake godine bude odgađanja ciklusa zbog kratkog budžeta - to nije ništa novo
ne mogu tvrditi kako ukupni budžet nije smanjen nakon donošena novog zakona - ne znam, ali znam da...kako je prevelika gužva i naši dragi doktori nemaju srca odbijati pacijente...već sam prošla to da se lova potroši prije jer se radi puno postupaka tijekom godine i da su kratki s budžetom pred kraj godine

biene, ti svejedno, naravno, provjeri, ovisi za što su kratki s lovom...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nimalo me ne cudi ako su probili limit jer gore se zaista radi punom parom, mislim da nijedna klinika ne napravi toliko punkcija i transfera dnevno.Vjerujem da ce sada jos prije godisnjeg odraditi cure koje su vec u postupku a onda odmor do iza Nove godine a to ce brzo.Curke ne gubite nadu i stpljenje.  :Kiss:

----------


## jadra

Bok cure!! Ja sam bila na VV u srijedu 21 dc i dr.Alebić mi je saopćio da nemaju više para i da ne možemo odraditi postupak ali da se dođem 3.dc nakon 11.1. Također sam čula da je to isto rekao još jednoj curi ispred mene!

----------


## mimimuc

...evo i mene , danas 3.dc -nekakva cista , nezna se hoće li puknuti ili ne , pa bi doc rađe da budem 2 mj. na kontracepciji pa u1. mj.u postupak

koji bed ja na kontracepciji a pokušavam dobiti bebu   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

rekla sam mu da odustajem ,ali on me ohrabruje ,pa izguračemo valjda i ta dva mjeseca

pusa od mene
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## RuzicaSB

*mimimuc* *jadro* brzo ce i taj 1. mjesec sad cete lijepo u miru docekati i ispratiti Bozic i Novu a onda po bebe.  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nokia

*sretna35* mislim da si u pravu, dođi ti sutra lijepo gore da dr. L kaze Vedranu da je vrijeme....  :Laughing: 
vidimo se

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Jo1974, Irena76* i ostale curke sretno sutra i javite kako ste prosle.  :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mimimuc

> *mimimuc* *jadro* brzo ce i taj 1. mjesec sad cete lijepo u miru docekati i ispratiti Bozic i Novu a onda po bebe.


..ne radujem se uopče blagdanima , odlučila sam da ako ne uspijem ovaj mjesec -odustajem od postupaka- do daljnjega. Ali... dr.A mi ulijeva nadu pa ću ga poslušati i probati još u 1. mj. (ako me opet ne odgodi).
Nadam se da će moja psiha izdržati- tako koma nisam bila ni poslije neg. ß.

Svima jedna velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

mimimuc i cure kojjima su odgođeni postupci do 2010.  :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> krajem svake godine bude odgađanja ciklusa zbog kratkog budžeta - to nije ništa novo
> ne mogu tvrditi kako ukupni budžet nije smanjen nakon donošena novog zakona - ne znam, ali znam da...kako je prevelika gužva i naši dragi doktori nemaju srca odbijati pacijente...već sam prošla to da se lova potroši prije jer se radi puno postupaka tijekom godine i da su kratki s budžetom pred kraj godine
> 
> biene, ti svejedno, naravno, provjeri, ovisi za što su kratki s lovom...


X, opet ministrovo rezanje sredstava   :Evil or Very Mad:  

*biene,*svakako ih nazovi i provjeri. FET se plaća pa možda imaš velike šanse.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima u postupku

----------


## blondy1

Da, zalosnu vijest sam i ja cula prosli vikend na VV -da cu u (svoj prvi,nadam se) postupak tek nagodinu. Tjedan prije prica je bila da cemo jos ove godine probati prije praznika odraditi to...Ma nisam nista pisala, bila sam skroz utucena-evo nocas sam sanjala cekaonicu na vuku, nas u nekim grupama i ..sebe kako sam pogubila sve papire i uputnice. Sad citam da je i drugima slicno, suosjecam, nije mi drago, ali mi je lakse jer nisam jedina... Svima koje su jos ove godine -od srca zelim uspjeh! Pisite sto ima gore, ja citam do nagodinu :Smile: !! Pozdravi!!!

----------


## Šiškica

> RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *mimimuc* *jadro* brzo ce i taj 1. mjesec sad cete lijepo u miru docekati i ispratiti Bozic i Novu a onda po bebe.   
> 
> 
> ..ne radujem se uopče blagdanima , odlučila sam da ako ne uspijem ovaj mjesec -odustajem od postupaka- do daljnjega. Ali... dr.A mi ulijeva nadu pa ću ga poslušati i probati još u 1. mj. (ako me opet ne odgodi).
> Nadam se da će moja psiha izdržati- tako koma nisam bila ni poslije neg. ß.
> 
> Svima jedna velika


nemoj odustati   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   nalo odmori a onda ćemo ko prave mace u veljači u akciju .. zaskočiti doktora i NM..

----------


## mimimuc

> mimimuc prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  RuzicaSB prvotno napisa
> ...


Bez obzira na moje momentalno depr. stanje želja za mladuncima je jača pa ću se truditi svim silama da dočekam taj  1. mj , ako ne upali tako i tako ništa od stimulacije do jeseni pa budem morala biti micica hočeš-nečeš  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mimimuc

...sve si nešto mislim... _ja sam totalno drukčija od drugih_.. pilule nisu 100% sigurne , jel da? 8)
netko bi i mogo prestati _misliti da sex služi u svrhu reprodukcije_ (tako su nam rekli u crkvi) pa se opusti, ha?

tko je zločet ? ja ne....  :Laughing:

----------


## weather

I ja sam bila u pon. kod dr. L . Trebala sam u postupak (sri 1. DC) i rekao mi je da nakon 1.12. ne smije napraviti niti jednu jedinu punkciju,
 a meni bi pala baš oko 1. -og
Rasplakala sam se ko malo dijete jer sam bila spremna za pokret.
Ovaj puta mi je na povijest bolesti napisao umjesto u zagradama PLANIRAN POSTUPAK, samo POSTUPAK jer sam htjela neku potvrdu da će 
onda sigurno biti iza 11.01. kad se vrate s GO jer me već odgađa od 6. mj.
(1. GO pa zakon, pa nalazi, pa sad limit   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

Puno sreće curama koje su sada u postupku pa da  :D  barem za vas!

----------


## Gabi

Puno sreće svima koje su imale sreće i došle do svojih postupaka. Ostanite sve redom trudne u inat onima koji pokušavaju srozati ugled našeg VV.

Svima koje su se našle u istoj situaciji kao i ja jedan veliki   :Love:  .

----------


## nela.

evo potvrđeno da više ne uzimaju nikog u postupak

----------


## valentine

Da li to onda vrijedi i za FET?

----------


## Kadauna

[b]Ovo ne vrijedi za FET, provjereno s doktorom

----------


## Miki76

> ...evo i mene , danas 3.dc -nekakva cista , nezna se hoće li puknuti ili ne , pa bi doc rađe da budem 2 mj. na kontracepciji pa u1. mj.u postupak
> 
> koji bed ja na kontracepciji a pokušavam dobiti bebu       
> 
> rekla sam mu da odustajem ,ali on me ohrabruje ,pa izguračemo valjda i ta dva mjeseca
> 
> pusa od mene
> svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



*Mimimuc*, baš mi je žao što ti je dr. odgodio postupak. Please ne odustaj, barem ne dok ne odradiš ovaj jedan postupak koji si si za sada zacrtala! (A slijedeći ti neće ni biti potreban!   :Wink:  ) 
Vidim da se spremaš na kavicu u ponedjeljak s nama pa ćemo ti još malo podići moral!   :Grin:

----------


## Biene

Kaduana hvala do neba, kada ću se naručivati za 10 dc ipak ću još nazvati dr. da ne dolazim gore ponovo badava.

----------


## nokia

godisnji im je od 18. 12. - 12. 1.

----------


## Strumpfica

čitam što pišete i ne mogu vjerovati. konačno su mi nalazi OK, imam uputnicu i lijekove u džepu za idući tjedan (3.dc.), bila sam tak hepi što će ovo biti predbožićni pokušaj (za koji sam imala jako dobar feeling), a premo ovome što ovdje piše otkantat će me u petak ko malog majmunčeka?!? 
Što naravno znači još 2 mjeseca čekanja   :Crying or Very sad:  

pa se pitam kakmo je nestao taj novac, mislim u rujnu se ništa nije radilo, počelo se raditi početkom tj sredinom listopada jer su se čekale upute ministarstva, pa kak sad nema love? 
znači li to da bi da nije bilo ovog cirkusa sa zakonom i da su radili u rujnu da bi prestali primati pacijentice već u studenom zbog manjka love?

i btw., a gdje je nestala ona lova koju je "ministar" obećao u zamjenu za potporu ovom užasnom zakonu?

----------


## acitam

I ja sam ogorčena na cijelo to stanje na VV, svake godine ista priča! Jadna ti je ova država, a i mi u njoj!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Hvala dragi ministre na svemu!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi

Ako se ne varam, ministar je rekao da će drugačiji model finaciranja biti tek od iduće godine. 
*Strumfica*  :Love:  , u istom smo sosu.

----------


## Biene

> Ako se ne varam, ministar je rekao da će drugačiji model finaciranja biti tek od iduće godine. 
> *Strumfica*  , u istom smo sosu.


Prijedlog novog proračuna smanjuje sredstva za prosvjetu i zdravstvo.
Bravo ja, radim u prosvjeti i liječim neplodnost.
Mom optimizmu nema kraja  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Gabi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako se ne varam, ministar je rekao da će drugačiji model finaciranja biti tek od iduće godine. 
> *Strumfica*  , u istom smo sosu.
> 
> 
> Prijedlog novog proračuna smanjuje sredstva za prosvjetu i zdravstvo.
> Bravo ja, radim u prosvjeti i liječim neplodnost.
> Mom optimizmu nema kraja



ovog sam se i ja bojala da će biti rezanja u zdravstvu.... ajoj....

----------


## sretna35

> godisnji im je od 18. 12. - 12. 1.


sve dulji i dulji godišnji odmori po meni to ne ukazuje da su oni najedanput poludjeli za godišnjima, već da nemaju novce s kojim bi radili

----------


## duga56

cure trebam pomoc ( i meni je odgoden postupak do prvog mijeseca) ali mi je napisao da dodem iza 11.01 sa novom uputnicom za ivf (ccs) e sad me boni taj ccs zna li tko sto sada to znaci ili gdje barem mogu proinaci znacenje

----------


## marta26

duga, to ti je vjerovatno icsi( ivf mikroinjekcijom, jedan spermic piknu u jednu js, po narodno da ti objasnim)

----------


## frka

cure, sutra trebam vaditi betu, test je debelo negativan, M jos nije dosla, ali je osjecam... kak to funkcionira kad izvadite betu? kada se ide kod dr-a? naruci se ili mogu uletit taj dan samo da javim rezultat i pitam za dalje? i da li da uopce vadim betu ako M dodje do sutra ujutro?

hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

S betama se obično dolazilo između 12 i 13, kada bi prozvao sve koje taj dan imaju betu (ako je negativna, dogovara se idući postupak). No, ako ti se ne ide, možeš mu i javiti telefonom, mislim.

----------


## frka

aha, znaci dr. te i ocekuje taj dan... 

hvala vikki  :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Je, očekuje te, tj. ima tvoj nalaz ako vadiš betu u njihovom labosu.

----------


## molu

ovo nisam znala da te dr. kao ocekuje. Jel isto i kod dr. A i kod dr. L.?
Meni i ostalim curama koje su imale transfer taj dan je L. dao br. mob i pise obavezno obavijestiti o nalazu...

----------


## molu

A ako ne vadis ß u njihovom labosu?

----------


## pirica

> A ako ne vadis ß u njihovom labosu?


ili javiš kakav ti je nalaz ili dođeš gore s nalazom, ja sam uvijek dolazila gore s nalazon

----------


## amyx

Javiš dr telefonom ili odeš gore pa mu kažeš i odmah dogovoriš šta i kako dalje...

----------


## vikki

Onda ga možete obavijestiti i telefonom, zapravo je svejedno (ja sam išla k njemu iako sam znala da je beta negativna, čisto zbog dogovora za sljedeći postupak).

----------


## molu

Fala cure. Mislim da cu onda ipak doci gore s nalazom. Nadam se lijepim nalazom  :Grin:

----------


## frka

drzim fige, molu!

a sto ako ne mogu taj dan izmedju 12 i 13? je l mogu doci oko pol 4? jesu li tamo?

----------


## Strumpfica

> koji bed ja na kontracepciji a pokušavam dobiti bebu


Ja sam na kontracepciji od svibnja-to mi je stvarno bed, znam da su nam oboma nalazi koma, i da nema šanse za začetak prirodnim putem, al tko zna, možda se moglo slučajno nekaj dogoditi u nekom opuštenom trenutku da nam se zvijezde poklope...ovak s kontracepcijom ni za to nema nema šanse  :/

----------


## sretna35

> Fala cure. Mislim da cu onda ipak doci gore s nalazom. Nadam se lijepim nalazom


molu vibram za lijep nalaz tj. nalaz s velikom brojčicom

----------


## ksena28

> Ja sam na kontracepciji od svibnja-to mi je stvarno bed, znam da su nam oboma nalazi koma, i da nema šanse za začetak prirodnim putem, al tko zna, možda se moglo slučajno nekaj dogoditi u nekom opuštenom trenutku da nam se zvijezde poklope...ovak s kontracepcijom ni za to nema nema šanse  :/


zašto tako dugo? zbog čega? šta ti kaže dr? ideš na VV?

----------


## Strumpfica

prvo smo čekali da se donese zakon, onda smo čekali da dobiju upute ministarstva, onda smo još malo čekali (to je bilo najkraće čekanje) da se riješim ureaplazme i eto sad čekamo siječanj jer bu tad tek slijedeći ciklus kada će me možda primiti. no kak mi se čini onda ćemo opet ići ponavljati brisove (koji su trenutno OK) ili ćemo već naći neke druge nalaze koje treba napraviti i za koje se čeka pa će tako proći godina dana na kontracepciji.

No, uopće ne očajavam, jučer kad sam pročitala postove s VV i da sve odgađaju do siječnja sam poslala mail dr. Rešu u Ljubljanu koji će me već sutra primiti i ako bu sve OK idemo krajem tjedna u postupak. Bez ikakvog čekanja. Nadam se da ću nakon tolikog čekanja dobiti lijep božićni poklon i da vam iduće godine više neću morati raditi gužvu na VV

----------


## Biene

Strumfica plan ti je super, sretno u Ljubljani

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Strumfica plan ti je super, sretno u Ljubljani


Meni mirisi na dobro ovaj tvoj dogovor s Resom.Zelim ti od srca najljepsi poklon za Bozic.  :Love:

----------


## Gabi

Strumfica, super si ti to izorganizirala   :Wink:  . Sretno, ~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Gabi u kojoj si ti fazi ?

Jel te dr. ipak primio u postupak ?

----------


## Gabi

> Gabi u kojoj si ti fazi ?
> Jel te dr. ipak primio u postupak ?


Šiškice draga nisam u postupku. I ja sam izvisila    :Crying or Very sad:  . Idem u srijedu gore na vađenje krvi i šaljem nalaze u Mb, a i Reš mi je jedna od opcija...ne znam.

----------


## andream

Cure, čitam i mogu jedino reći da mi je žao. Mogu misliti kako li je tek doktorima koji su uvijek nalazili neki put za sve nas, ovo je kao u slijepoj ulici ...  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Zašto mi se čini da im baš hoće srezati uspješnost, još uz odredbe novog zakona   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tibi

drage moje imam jedno pitanjce. Da li na kraju smrzavaju JS na VV-u ili ne? Moja prijateljica neki dan bila na punkciji, imala brdo JS, ali joj nisu zamrznuli pa mi sada ništa nije jasno....
Znam da uspješnost odmrzavanja JS je jako mala, ali sad se držimo i za slamku kad nemamo izbora zbog ovog usr... zakona.

Svim curkama šaljem veliki poljubac   :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

Koliko ja znam ne zamrzavaju...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Beta 0.86, u sijecnju idemo dalje.

----------


## vikki

> Beta 0.86, u sijecnju idemo dalje.


  :Love:

----------


## Yana

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nela.

ružicaSB  :Love:

----------


## Gabi

> Beta 0.86, u sijecnju idemo dalje.


O neee,   :Love:

----------


## molu

A joj   :Sad:   vidimo se onda u sijecnju draga   :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

*RuzicaSB* žao mi je draga!   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sretna35

*Ružice SB* žao mi je   :Love:  , ali brzo će siječanj

----------


## ksena28

RužiceSB   :Love:  doći ćemo i mi do tog plusa kad tad

----------


## Kaća

Hy curke, trebam informaciju. Ako netko zna od kad do kad je dr Lucinger na godisnjem ovo oko Bozica / Nove Godine. Rekao mi je da dođem iza Nove Godine, pa da znam napraviti plan. Thanks unaprijed.

----------


## Kaća

ajme sorry taj post di je odgovor mi je promaknuo, dakle od 18.12 - 12.01. je GO. Mislim i da zaslužuju...

----------


## Ela28

Curke stigla ja doma,dobra vijest je da više nemam cistu,loša da je i moj postupak odgođen do iz 11.01.2010.

----------


## andy

Ruzice  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Ružice   :Love:

----------


## Strumpfica

Neću se onda sad niti javljati na VV treći dan ciklusa kad kažete da su sve otkazali do siječnja. Osim toga, dr. Reš me danas primio, idemo u postupak u petak . 
Pa sam, da budem fer, nazvala sam svog soc ginekologa da otkažem tih 10 gonala -kad ono ljutnja i srdžba kako sad ja to otkazujem a on je to već samo za mene naručio?!?! Ne bih ja ništa otkazivala da ovi na VV nisu otkazali sve postupke do sredine siječnja i da mi na pamet nije pala ova alternativa (da li i vama soc ginekolozi prave probleme?) 
Ovako tih 10 gonala možda dobro dođe nekom drugom pacijentu (rekle ste da to treba posebno čuvati na hladnome...ne vidim smisla da ih sad podignem a ne trebaju mi)

----------


## BHany

Ružice, tako mi je žao, nadala sam se zajedno s tobom... da ćemo svi zajedno biti uspješna ekipa s transfera   :Love:

----------


## Biene

Ruzice SB baš mi je žao.
Strumpfice, to što si nazvala gin i otkazala gonale je baš fer od tebe i nisi ti kriva kaj na VV ne rade više postupke ove godine. Dobro da nisi ipak podigla gonale kao za postupak na VV sljedeće godine jer ti neće trebati kad ćeš već ove postati trudnica  :Kiss:

----------


## molu

cure, podigla sam topic s hormonima, al ovo je ipak frekventnije mjesto, pa samo kratko: htjela bih ponoviti neke nalaze, izmedju ostalog i spolne hormone, pa me zanima dal to mogu vec ovaj ciklus, nakon kaj procurim od utrica, ili bi ipak bilo pametnije da pricekam moj slijedeci "normalni" ciklus?

Ja se bacila odmah u planiranje, bilo cega - tako mi lakse - zato zurim  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

> cure, podigla sam topic s hormonima, al ovo je ipak frekventnije mjesto, pa samo kratko: htjela bih ponoviti neke nalaze, izmedju ostalog i spolne hormone, pa me zanima dal to mogu vec ovaj ciklus, nakon kaj procurim od utrica, ili bi ipak bilo pametnije da pricekam moj slijedeci "normalni" ciklus?
> 
> Ja se bacila odmah u planiranje, bilo cega - tako mi lakse - zato zurim


ja bih pričekala bar jedan mjesec, iako si ti uzimala čini mi se samo klomifene, jel tako? Onda  :/

----------


## molu

Tocno, samo sam na klomifenima bila. I meni pamet govori da bi bilo bolje da pricekam, al reko nije na odmet pitati nekog iskusnijeg, pa da vidim. Trenutno sam u fazi da me planiranje drzi na povrsini, pa kad vec postupak nemrem planirati, a ono krenula ja po pretragama  :Laughing:

----------


## pepy26

Je li tko sutra na punkciji?   :Grin:

----------


## Strumpfica

Nikad nemam redovitu M tak da brojim fiktivne dane od M za hormone. znači pričekaj slijedeću M, ako je ne bude za nekih 30-32 dana (ili ovisno koliki ti je ciklus) broji ko da je bila i onda koji ono dan ciklusa se ide vaditi te hormone.(3-5?)..a sve sam zaboravila, no uglavnom nisam dobila M a opet mi je dr A rekao da tak izvadim hormone tj da tak brojim ko da je bila iako je nije bilo.
a nadam se da kužiš kaj je pisac htio reći....

----------


## molu

*Strumpfica* kuzim fala  :Wink:

----------


## romanica

sad me baš zvala kolegica,danas je bila na VV i dr. L je rekao da je zadnji dan u ovoj godini 11.12 i počnu opet 11.1

----------


## amyx

O bože pa trebali su ići 18.12. a sad odu već 11.12.  A šta će jadni kad nemaju para... frendica koja je danas bila ujutro provjerit gore za transfer kaže da je sve bilo prazno a lučinger je stajao na vratima svoje ordinacije prekriženih ruku  :shock:  *S T R A Š N O !!!!!!!!!!!*

Ja sam bila oko 13 h i bila je neka gužvica ali mislim da su to sve neki novi ljudi koji se tek upučuju na vađenje raznih nalaza i tako

----------


## Tibi

hm, jedino ako je bilo prazno rano ujutro jer ja sam došla u 10 i bilo je sve krcato, a na red kod dr. L sam došla tek u 14:30...

----------


## amyx

Pa to je bilo oko pola 8 kad se ide na folikulometrije i čekaš transferi punkciju...tako da vjerojatno sad ima jako malo postupaka

----------


## Biene

Ako rade do 11. 12. onda meni FET ove godine očito nije bio suđen.
Strašan mi je taj osjećaj stajanja na mjestu, na IVF sam trebala ići u veljači ove godine a zbog raznoraznih razloga išla tek u lipnju. Naravno HS, pa ništa od transfera, FET trebao biti na jesen....
Zbog FET- a naravno nismo planirali Sloveniju, a tako bih se rado pomaknula s mjesta  :Sad:  
Možda druge godine sve dođe na svoje mjesto...

----------


## cerise

.....hej cure...ja sam bila na IVF-u prosli tjedan i ispala sam u prvom krugu nisam imala ni jednu Js   :Crying or Very sad:   te mi je dr A.rekao doci u drugom mjesecu(ajme kako je to daleko  :Nope:  )...i sada neznam kad krenuti odmah pocetkom mjeseca ili ....kako vi to radite kad Vam vele tako :?

----------


## frka

ceres, zao mi je...  :Sad:  
ako moze par pitanja - koja vam je dijagnoza, koliko god. i kakav si protokol dobila?

----------


## frka

oops, Cerise - ispricavam se  :Embarassed:

----------


## cerise

> ceres, zao mi je...  
> ako moze par pitanja - koja vam je dijagnoza, koliko god. i kakav si protokol dobila?


  ja imam 34,suprug 35,na bebi radimo 3 godine,imala sam spontani i nakon toga nikako da se primi,na VV hodamo od prosle godine 10-og mjeseca,bili smo na inseminaciji al nista i sad taj IVFi opet nista  :Sad:  moji nalazi su dobri sve stima a kod supruga je problem astenozospermija....pila sam klomifene i dobila 8 gonala al ih je izgleda bilo premalo   :Sad:  i sad u 2-om mjesecu neznam sto i koliko cu dobiti,nadam se vise toga nego sad   :Smile:

----------


## frka

bit ce bolje sigurno...  :Smile:  

ja sam imala isti protokol kao i ti i 1js - nazalost, u potpisu se vidi rezultat... ali ja se moram javiti tek u 3. ili 4. mjesecu...

----------


## cerise

...zasto trebas cekati tako dugo?  :? kad si bila na zadnjem protokolu? oprosti na radoznalosti  :Embarassed:

----------


## frka

ne znam zasto. u pon sam vadila betu... znaci postupak je bio prije tvog - poceo 27.10.

----------


## Šiškica

> ne znam zasto. u pon sam vadila betu... znaci postupak je bio prije tvog - poceo 27.10.


mi smo paralelno bile u postupku, 9.11. je bila punkcija ..
rekao je dr. A da dođem 8 dc u drugom mjesecu da dogovorimo protokol za dalje.. 

Opet je netko ranije neko kasnije naručen.. kojom logikom ne znam  :? 

Tješim se da to i nije tako dugo čekanje   :Rolling Eyes:  , samo 12, 1, 2 mjesec pa u trećem akcija..

----------


## frka

ma joj, mene samo brine sto sam hormone vadila 4./5. mj. ove godine tak da ce u 3. ili 4. (kad vec dodjem na red) trebati sve to ponoviti... tak da mislim da cu se i ja uredno pojaviti u 2. mjesecu  :Grin:   ili pocetkom 3. ako mi tako ciklus padne...nije mi bas jasno po kojem kriteriju to ide, ali vjerovatno ima veze s tim da sam ja bar dosla do transfera...

jos nesto, curke - zadnja M mi je bila 24.10. i evo tek danas mi je nesto pocelo brljaviti, a inace su mi ciklusi 25-26 dana. ali ovo fakat brljavi -to nije M! inace su mi full obilne i bolne 1. i 2. dan, a sada samo neki smedji iscjedak - kao na kraju M. vidim da je M vecini nakon postupka obilnija, a meni evo obratno.. je l to normalno i ok?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*frka* meni je isto nakon postupka tj nakon utrica menga na pocetku samo brljavljenje smedje a onda tek krene.I isto tako mi se ciklus produzi jer preko utrica nikad ne procurim, tako da mislim da je i to kod tebe normalno nista ne brini.  :Love:

----------


## amyx

> mi smo paralelno bile u postupku, 9.11. je bila punkcija ..
> rekao je dr. A da dođem 8 dc u drugom mjesecu da dogovorimo protokol za dalje.. 
> 
> Opet je netko ranije neko kasnije naručen.. kojom logikom ne znam  :? 
> 
> Tješim se da to i nije tako dugo čekanje   , samo 12, 1, 2 mjesec pa u trećem akcija..


Družimo se u veljači...budemo se   :Grin:  ko mice mace

----------


## frka

> *frka* meni je isto nakon postupka tj nakon utrica menga na pocetku samo brljavljenje smedje a onda tek krene.I isto tako mi se ciklus produzi jer preko utrica nikad ne procurim, tako da mislim da je i to kod tebe normalno nista ne brini.


hvala, Ruzice  :Love:  
evo mene u 4 ujutro za kompom cekajuci da ketac pocne djelovat - mislim da prava samo sto nije krenula...

----------


## maya3

pozz curke  :Grin:   bez obzira na moj već sad podugi staž u MPO ja nikada nisam vadila  potrebne hormone (Dr.L. mi ih nije ni propisao) zanima me koje sve hormone treba vaditi i koji liječnik mi daje uputnicu opća praksa ili ginić? molim ako netko ima taj nalaz neka mi napiše tražene hormone Može i na pp hvala unaprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

spolni hormoni
FSH
LH
Prolaktin
Progesteron
Estradiol
Testosteron
+hormoni stitnjace
FT3
FT4
TSH

Uputnicu ti moze dati soc.gin. iako su meni znali raditi problem oko hormona stitnjace i slati me doktoru opce prakse po tu uputnicu ali ni to mi nije bio problem odem ja i do njega   :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[quote="frka"]ma joj, mene samo brine sto sam hormone vadila 4./5. mj. ove godine tak da ce u 3. ili 4. (kad vec dodjem na red) trebati sve to ponoviti... tak da mislim da cu se i ja uredno pojaviti u 2. mjesecu  :Grin:   ili pocetkom 3. ako mi tako ciklus padne...nije mi bas jasno po kojem kriteriju to ide, ali vjerovatno ima veze s tim da sam ja bar dosla do transfera...


Zašto misliš da ćeš ponovo vaditi hormone?

----------


## frka

[quote="Mali Mimi"]


> ma joj, mene samo brine sto sam hormone vadila 4./5. mj. ove godine tak da ce u 3. ili 4. (kad vec dodjem na red) trebati sve to ponoviti... tak da mislim da cu se i ja uredno pojaviti u 2. mjesecu   ili pocetkom 3. ako mi tako ciklus padne...nije mi bas jasno po kojem kriteriju to ide, ali vjerovatno ima veze s tim da sam ja bar dosla do transfera...
> 
> 
> Zašto misliš da ćeš ponovo vaditi hormone?


pa sto se ne bi trebali ponoviti nakon godinu dana? nisu mi bas bili bajni ni ovaj put, a i koliko sam shvatila, stimulacija ih moze dodatno poremetiti.. ili ne? :? 

koliko mora proci od stimulacije da ih ponovim? sama cu izvaditi TSH jer me malo muci (3,22), a i po starijim nalazima iz petrove testosteron mi je povisen, a onaj DHEAs (ili tako nesto) snizen.. ne znam koliki su bili na VV, ali mislim u granicama... a FSH 10.

ne znam - mislila sam da se kao i brisevi i papa ponavljaju nakon god. dana...

----------


## Sonja2

Vezano na temu ponovnog pokušaja slijedeće godine: i meni je dr. A nakon neuspjelog IVF-a u ovom mjesecu rekao da se javim u veljači za još jedan pokušaj u prvom kvartalu.

----------


## frka

znaci jedino ja u 3. ili 4. mj. :?  :/ 

mozda se jajnik treba stedjeti vise nego sto sam mislila  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja2

[quote="frka"]znaci jedino ja u 3. ili 4. mj.




I ja ću na postupak najranije u 3.mj., u veljači se samo trebam javiti zbog dogovora.

----------


## frka

ma skuzila sam - ja se trebam javiti u 3. ili 4.

----------


## ivkica28

> Pozdrav drage moje! I ja se lijecim na VV, pratim vas vec dugo, puno mi pomazu vasa objasnjenja i obavijesti pa cu se bar prikljuciti i predstaviti-a kad cu znati nesto pametno...javit cu!! Za sada znam da dr A nema skoro cijeli 10mj,ali to vec vjerojatno znate i da se nama koje smo kod njega opet sve pomice ...a ja ionako jos nikuda nisam stigla (ni na 1 postupak,PCOS- nisam reagirala ni na klomifene ni na femaru), a sada cu citam jos biti i pokusni kunic...Eh, da je meni i te tri stanice (ovo je stvarno crni humor,oprostite). Zelim nam svima svu srecu, trebat ce nam! Pozdravi, drzmo se!!


\

bok..ja sam ovdje nova. 
Moja dijagnoza je PCSO i isto tako se bojim a neču reagirati na klomifene.

----------


## ivkica28

Bok curke.. ja sam ovdje nova pa vas molim za pomoć. 
Moja dijagnoza je PCSO i trenutno sam na klomifenima i imam osječaj da neču regirati na njih dali je netko od vas uzimao još šta uz klomifene.

----------


## lavko

Bok svima,

prvi put sam na ovom forumu i podforumu, a čitam ga već neko vrijeme i puno sam naučila usput.

Kao i mnogi ovdje, mi smo dobili uputnicu za "dalje" jer u godinu dana nismo ostali trudni, a i ja imam prilično zbrčkane hormone s cijelim kupom nalaza. 

Za početak imam jedno pitanje, nemojte se ljutiti ako je već bilo postavljeno. Danas smo otišli s uputnicom u VV naručiti se za prvi pregled/dogovor, ali me je sestra poslala nazad jer me ne može naručiti bez muževih nalaza. On nije radio još ništa. Meni je bilo malo bezveze što me nije naručila za taj prvi dogovor, a u međuvremenu bi napravili i spermiogram i ostalo i došli s nalazima..ovako će mi isteći i moja uputnica i sve. Ja sam malo sklona nekako misliti da sestre vole otkantavati, pa samo da potvrdim - jeste se i vi tako naručivali tek s gotovim nalazima od muževa?

Eto..hvala vam na odgovrima!

----------


## Sonja2

Lavko,
moje iskustvo je drukčije: naručila sam se za prvi pregled i to na 8. dc., kako su rekli pri prvom kontaktu.
Došli smo i suprug i ja kod dr. koji je tada pogledao moje dotadašnje nalaze, a supruga uputio da se naruči za spermiogram.
Slijedeći dolazak je bio sa tim i još nekim nalazima. Sve se to događalo prije cca pola godine.

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam imala neki mužev nalaz, mada mislim da na taj način dobivaju na vremenu..mislim da se oni polako spremaju na godišnji. 
Najbolje da privatno napravite spermiogram. Gotov je za sat vremena a košta 300,00 kn

----------


## vikki

To mi je novo. Ja sam imala mužev nalaz, nekakav otprije, no taj im ionako ne znači ništa jer svaki partner mora obaviti kod njih andrološku obradu.

----------


## vikki

> ja sam imala neki mužev nalaz, mada mislim da na taj način dobivaju na vremenu..mislim da se oni polako spremaju na godišnji. 
> Najbolje da privatno napravite spermiogram. Gotov je za sat vremena a košta 300,00 kn


I u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan, a ne košta ništa.

----------


## ivkica28

> ivkica28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam imala neki mužev nalaz, mada mislim da na taj način dobivaju na vremenu..mislim da se oni polako spremaju na godišnji. 
> Najbolje da privatno napravite spermiogram. Gotov je za sat vremena a košta 300,00 kn
> 
> 
> I u Petrovoj je gotov isti dan, a ne košta ništa.


Ma da..a ja luđaki tražila neku ustanovu koja radi spermiogram pa sam jedva našla privatnu kliniku. 
ma da taj nalaz ne prihvačaju.

----------


## ivkica28

i curke dal netko zna dal je normalno da sa PCSO pijem samo klomifene i to je to? , ja si nekako stalno mislim da mi je mogao dati još nešto a nije.

----------


## Kadauna

> i curke dal netko zna dal je normalno da sa PCSO pijem samo klomifene i to je to? , ja si nekako stalno mislim da mi je mogao dati još nešto a nije.



Ima različitih stimulacija, različiti su protokoli, ovo je NESTIMULIRANI ciklus ili blagostimulirani ciklus kod tebe.

Koliko imaš godina? 

Kakav je spermiogram supruga?

Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Kad si krenula s klomifenom?

----------


## lavko

Hej, nekako se i meni činilo da me bezveze otkantala, ali ajde, prvi put se ne mogu odmah posvadjat sa sestrom..   :Smile:  
Dobro, koliko se onda čeka njihov nalaza spermiograma? Pročitala sam do 40 dana? Pa kako je u Petrovoj odmah gotov? Zar se ne mora odmah raditi pretraga uzorka?

I jeste vi nosili uzorak u kantici u labos ili su vaši muževi dali uzorak tamo?
Sori na puno pitanja..

----------


## ivkica28

> ivkica28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i curke dal netko zna dal je normalno da sa PCSO pijem samo klomifene i to je to? , ja si nekako stalno mislim da mi je mogao dati još nešto a nije.
> 
> 
> 
> Ima različitih stimulacija, različiti su protokoli, ovo je NESTIMULIRANI ciklus ili blagostimulirani ciklus kod tebe.
> 
> ...



danas mi je 6 dan. 
imam 28 godina sa mm je donekle sve ok. 
Klomifen sam počela piti 3 dan. 
mislim da ništa od ovog neče biti, neznam zašto mi nije dao nešto drugo. 
Neznam možda još hoče.. pojma nemam kako to ide. 
Dal se poslje klomifena uzima još šta.. u subotu moram doći a to mi je 8 dan.

----------


## ivkica28

> Hej, nekako se i meni činilo da me bezveze otkantala, ali ajde, prvi put se ne mogu odmah posvadjat sa sestrom..   
> Dobro, koliko se onda čeka njihov nalaza spermiograma? Pročitala sam do 40 dana? Pa kako je u Petrovoj odmah gotov? Zar se ne mora odmah raditi pretraga uzorka?
> 
> I jeste vi nosili uzorak u kantici u labos ili su vaši muževi dali uzorak tamo?
> Sori na puno pitanja..


sestre su stvarno u redu, ja sam se iznenadila kolko su ljubazne. 
Nalaz se na VV čeka oko mjesec dana i šalju ga poštom. mislim da nema naručivanja samo se sa uputnicom dođe na šalter. Ima nekih slučajeva gdje su muževi nosili uzorak ali mislim da nema potrebe za tim.

----------


## vikki

> Hej, nekako se i meni činilo da me bezveze otkantala, ali ajde, prvi put se ne mogu odmah posvadjat sa sestrom..   
> Dobro, koliko se onda čeka njihov nalaza spermiograma? Pročitala sam do 40 dana? Pa kako je u Petrovoj odmah gotov? Zar se ne mora odmah raditi pretraga uzorka?
> 
> I jeste vi nosili uzorak u kantici u labos ili su vaši muževi dali uzorak tamo?
> Sori na puno pitanja..


U Petrovoj se radi samo spermiogram, a na VV kompletna (valjda) androloška obrada, to znači i vađenje krvi (hormoni, štitnjača itd.), izgled, opip testisa...

----------


## Kadauna

drage Ivkica i Lavko, 

dobro nam došle i čim prije otišle ali trbušaste s ovog podforuma   :Smile:  

Spermiogram malo traje u Vuk Vrhovcu, ali je zato i najopširniji koji sam ja vidjela. 

MM se tamo dao uzorak i mislim da se od doma može nositi uzorak, ali u zato predviđenoj sterilnoj posudici i na vrijeme, ali se to s njima moraš dogovoriti. No, svakako je lakše ako se davanje uzorka obavi na licu mjesta, dakle u bolnici. 

Ivkica, budi sretna da si uopće ušla u postupak obzirom da oni već danima ne uzimaju nove u postupak, pa čak ni dogovorene postupke, zato sebe smatraj sretnicom. 
Čekaj, nisam shvatila, jel imate spermiogram ili nemate? Koja je dijagnoza po spermiogramu?
U koji ćete postupak ući? IVF?

----------


## lavko

Ha, dobro, što sad,onda ćemo čekati, naučila sam se na čekanje u ovih godinu dana  :Smile:  
Znači, ništa kantice, tamo sve obavljamo.
Hvala puno curke, a vjerojatno ću još imati pitanja...sve mi je :?

----------


## ivkica28

> drage Ivkica i Lavko, 
> 
> dobro nam došle i čim prije otišle ali trbušaste s ovog podforuma   
> 
> Spermiogram malo traje u Vuk Vrhovcu, ali je zato i najopširniji koji sam ja vidjela. 
> 
> MM se tamo dao uzorak i mislim da se od doma može nositi uzorak, ali u zato predviđenoj sterilnoj posudici i na vrijeme, ali se to s njima moraš dogovoriti. No, svakako je lakše ako se davanje uzorka obavi na licu mjesta, dakle u bolnici. 
> 
> Ivkica, budi sretna da si uopće ušla u postupak obzirom da oni već danima ne uzimaju nove u postupak, pa čak ni dogovorene postupke, zato sebe smatraj sretnicom. 
> ...


idemo na AIH, da baš sam sretnica ali vjerojatno zato što idem na AIH.
nalaz mm je normalan sa nešto lošijom morfologijom ugalvnom dovoljno dobar za AIH, da ti iskreno kažem nisam puno pitala.

----------


## cerise

[quote="Sonja2"]


> znaci jedino ja u 3. ili 4. mj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ja ću na postupak najranije u 3.mj., u veljači se samo trebam javiti zbog dogovora.



tako i ja rekao je 2 ili 3 tako da idem prije da sam u trecem na postupku   :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> znaci jedino ja u 3. ili 4. mj. :?  :/


draga frka, meni je rekao da dođem na kontrolu u 2. mj, a da bi postupak bio 5. ili 6. mjesec   :Sad:

----------


## cerise

> frka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> znaci jedino ja u 3. ili 4. mj. :?  :/
> 
> 
> draga frka, meni je rekao da dođem na kontrolu u 2. mj, a da bi postupak bio 5. ili 6. mjesec


  ajme pa kako to? pa sto onda mene ceka

----------


## Tibi

A ne znam draga, nadam se da ćeš biti bolje sreće od mene   :Love:

----------


## cerise

ajme draga ,ja se duboko nadam da da cu ici tako kako sam mislila   :Unsure:   jer ionako mi je veljaca taaaaako daleko   :Smile:  al kad sve to citam neznam sto da ocekujem :?

----------


## Sonja2

Cerise, na koliko si postupaka bila do sada?

----------


## Strumpfica

Ako se ne varam nama je doktor pri prvom pregledu svakome dao papirić što sve od pretraga trebamo obaviti. Prvo se treba naručiti za spermiogram. Onda se čeka oko mjesec dana da se dođe na red i onda se čeka nalaze još mjesec dana. Toliko je to trajalo nama kad su nas slali na te pretrage. Da ne spominjem da je muž bio napravio spermiogram tjedan dana prije tog prvog pregleda na SD i sve je bilo gotovo u roku par dana.Ali nalazi sa SD na VV ne pale.
A kad smo konačno skupili sve papire nakon ta dva mjeseca(jer je spermiogram najduže trajao) doktor je izvadio još jednu listu nalaza koje treba obaviti a koju nam je prvi put zaboravio dati.
Da li se je u međuvremenu nešto promijenilo? Sumnjam....

----------


## ksena28

cure, oduvijek se na postupak na VV čekalo godinu dana od prvog dolaska, svi smo to prošli. mi se prijavili prošlo ljeto, ovog lipnja odradili 1. IVF, to tako ide... nisu oni krivi, krivo je ministarstvo i manjak proračunskih sredstava, a sada i loš zakon! 

takve "stvari" možemo promijeniti samo na izborima, doduše ne predsjedničkima, ali i to je početak!

----------


## lavko

Godinu dana??  :Sad:  
Računala sam par mjeseci..ali godinu dana?

Koliko je vama trajala faza pregleda i nalaza? Jel to barem gotovo u 3-4 mjeseca?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Godinu dana??  
> Računala sam par mjeseci..ali godinu dana?
> 
> Koliko je vama trajala faza pregleda i nalaza? Jel to barem gotovo u 3-4 mjeseca?


Ovisi jesi li što radila ranije ako nisi onda ce vjerojatno potrajati malo duže, mi smo imali sve nalaze osim hormona 3 dc, nalaze spermiograma je morao ponavljati i to 2 puta samo nam je na to otišlo 4 mj, pa je onda bilo ljeto i godišnji odmori,na red smo došli za 7 mj. na prvi IVF prirodnjak i s tim da sam imala već sve nalaze i nekoliko odrađenih postupaka u drugoj klinici, a da nismo vjerojatno bi još čekali

----------


## cerise

> Cerise, na koliko si postupaka bila do sada?


imala sam 2 postupka al mi je trebalo 10 mjeseci da sam povadila sve nalaze  :Smile:  ....

----------


## amyx

*ivkica28*  zašto misliš da ništa s klomfeom ?imam  ja PCOS pa sam s klomifenom išla na AIH. Za taj ti postupak ne treba jača stimulacija

----------


## ivkica28

> *ivkica28*  zašto misliš da ništa s klomfeom ?imam  ja PCOS pa sam s klomifenom išla na AIH. Za taj ti postupak ne treba jača stimulacija


ma da? baš si me utješila!
Užasno sam u depresiji od kad pijem klomifene..puna sam paranoičnih misli pa i jedna od tih je da neču reagirat na klomifene i da to nije dovoljno dobra stimulacija.

----------


## ksena28

ivkica nemoj odmah pucat na negativu. bit će to, samo strpljenja.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> cure, oduvijek se na postupak na VV čekalo godinu dana od prvog dolaska, svi smo to prošli


Da, potpisujem ksenu, i mi smo čekali godinu dana do prvog stimuliranog iako sam ja imala 37 godina. U tih godinu dana morali smo odraditi briseve, hormone, suprug je čak u tom čekanju operirao varikokelu, ja sam odradila HSG i do čekanja smo odradili dva AIH, na čemu je doktor inzistirao prije stimuliranog (iako u inseminiravanja nisam polagala puno nade).

----------


## anddu

Ivkice, znam da nije neka utjeha, ali i ja sam bila samo na klomifenima i imala 4js, doduše nemam PCOS...
Držim fige!

----------


## blondy1

Hej curke, moramo biti pozitivne, naravno-sve je individualno, svaka nasa dijagnoza, svako nase reagiranje na odredenu terapiju....mi smo n VV od 10.mj 2008., i jos nisam bila u postupku (pretrage odradili sve,neke i više puta-npr-prohodnost jajovoda-3 puta, otisla godina dana,jer se sve uvijek nekako poklopi s njihovim odmorima)..A docekasmo i zakon, pa sad cemo vidjeti nagodinu..strpljen-spasen! Jel se i vama cini da je od ljeta (novog zakona) na VV jos veca guzva-ili sve ide jos sporije i duze se ceka? Prije mi je to nekako bezbolnije prolazilo, ali sad dok se ponovo javim sestrama-ode 5 sati!!!

----------


## Jelena

*blondy1*, nisam na VV, ali s obzirom da se cijelo ljeto i u rujnu praktički nisu odrađivali postupci, jer nije bilo jasno definirano što se smije što ne i gdje nabaviti svu dokumentaciju, a onda je u listopadu još dio parova lutalo kako do potvrda, logično mi je da ja sada nastala gužva.

----------


## molu

Problem je i u tome sto su im uveli novi sistem rada. Ne znam tocno tko je tako odlucio, ali prije kad si bio u postupku i isao na folikulometriju  - nisi se trabao javljat sestrama, vec bi te one preuzele na kraju i odradile svu dokumentaciju, a sad nakon svakog UZV i bilo cega - hop k njima, pridodaj tome pikice, punkcije i opcenito velik broj pacijenata i evo nam guzve.

----------


## lavko

> cure, oduvijek se na postupak na VV čekalo godinu dana od prvog dolaska, svi smo to prošli
> 			
> 		
> 
> Da, potpisujem ksenu, i mi smo čekali godinu dana do prvog stimuliranog iako sam ja imala 37 godina. U tih godinu dana morali smo odraditi briseve, hormone, suprug je čak u tom čekanju operirao varikokelu, ja sam odradila HSG i do čekanja smo odradili dva AIH, na čemu je doktor inzistirao prije stimuliranog (iako u inseminiravanja nisam polagala puno nade).


Aha, ali ste ipak pokušali i s inseminacijom u međuvremenu..ja sam mislila da se nalazi rade godinu dana..dobro, kod nekih i da, koliko vidim.

E,sad, ja imam raznorazne hormonske nalaze od 2003. pa do ove godine - u raznim fazama, ali pretpostavljam da opet sve ponavljam kako bi imali najnovije stanje, zar ne?

----------


## andream

> E,sad, ja imam raznorazne hormonske nalaze od 2003. pa do ove godine - u raznim fazama, ali pretpostavljam da opet sve ponavljam kako bi imali najnovije stanje, zar ne?


Vjerojatno. Ja sam čak trebala vaditi hormone 3 dc u stimuliranom postupku (iako sam ih već prethodno imala, stare možda nekih 10tak mjeseci). Iako je sve to individualno na kraju.

----------


## lavko

OK, hvala cure puno ...svakim danom znam sve više..  :Smile:

----------


## ivkica28

to čekanje od godinu dana se užasno dugo čini a na kraju tako brzo prođe.Samo treba dalje nastaviti sa životom a ne da ti se život vrti samo oko toga. Ima u životu puno toga lijepog u čemu se može uživati. Najvažnije da se to stanje stvari prihvati tada je puno lakše.

----------


## frka

ovako - sto se tice cekanja godinu dana (cime su i mene ovdje zaplasili) - ja zbilja nemam takvo iskustvo. ni blizu! dosli smo na VV u 4.mj. nakon toga smo cekali 5.mj. i moj 3dc da izvadim hormone i MM napravi spermiogram. nazalost, te smo nalaze cekali malo vise od mjesec dana i dr.A je rekao da me nazalost ne moze ubaciti u postupak u 7.mj. jer mi se ciklus poklapao s njihovim godisnjim. znaci mi bi do prvog postupka dosli za 3 mjeseca. i to stimuliranog. zbog go je postupak zakazan za 9.mj. kada se desilo sto se desilo zbog novog zakona  :Evil or Very Mad:  

znaci cekanje na postupak je zbilja individualno i nikome se ne moze predvidjati kada ce doci na red!

----------


## jane79

I to čekanje je individualno, ovisi i o tome koliko je jasna dijagnoza. MM je prvi spermiogram radio u veljači ove godine, ja sam na 1. pregledu bila 01. travnja. Obzirom da je spermiogram pokazao tešku oligoastenozoospermiu (s kojom je kako je dr. rekao suludo raditi išta drugo osim ICSI-a), ja više nisam morala na nikakve pretrage, jer apsolutno nije važno jesu li moji jajovodi prohodni. Naravno, morala sam što i svi, PAPA, brisevi, HIV, hepatitis...što je sve gotovo u roku mjesec dana. Prvi postupak dočekali smo u studenom (to je produljila ljetna pauza), znači 7 mj. od mog prvog dolaska. S druge strane, imam kolegicu s idiopatskom neplodnošću čiji je suprug prvo godinu dana odrađivao sve pretrage, a ona je krenula pred skoro 2 godine, odradila 3 AIH-a i tek će u siječnju na 1. IVF.

----------


## andy

Moram se složiti s Jane79,oko dužine čekanja ovisi dijagnoza,ali i ovisi kod kojeg si dr.budući da dr.L ima malo više pacijenata.Al kad jednom uđeš u postupak sve to ide jako brzo i ne snađeš se, već postaneš čekalica ß.Sretno  :Kiss:

----------


## ivkica28

meni je to čekanje najlakše palo. Puno mi je gore sad kad sam u postupku užasno se bojim tog suočavanja sa neuspjesima kojih če sigurno biti. A i to kasnije postaje normalno.

----------


## jane79

evo, ja sam kod dr. L. pa nije mi se činilo tih 7 mjeseci predugo, pogotovo nakon što sam se već pripremila na čekanje od god. dana. Bilo bi i kraće da nije bilo u međuvremenu nekih drugih peripetija i ljetne pauze. No, dr. svaki mj. naručuje na kontrole, ne stoji se na mjestu, npr. u svibnju sam bila sa svojim nalazima, u lipnju sa 2. spermiogramom, tada mi je napisao - kontorola u rujnu- planirati postupak, u rujnu mi je napisao koje lijekove da naručum za stimulaciju, u listopadu uputu da 1. dan idućeg ciklusa krenem sa Suprefactom i 3 . dan da dođem s uputnicom za IVF. Ni u jednom trenutku nisam imala osjećaj da stojim na mjestu i zato mi je sve to brzo brošlo. Jest da je moglo i brže, ali naši dr.i imaju takve gužve i rade u takvim uvjetima da se stvarno ne može očekivati nešto drugačije.

----------


## ivkica28

jane79 u potpunosti se slažem s tobom..tako je bilo i samnom..

----------


## anddu

Ja sam na prvi postupak čekala 11 mjeseci, a cijelo to vrijeme mi se činilo da se ne mičemo naprijed, samo nazad jer je problem u MM pa nas je androlog zavlačio - sad treba operacija varikokele, pa za dva mjeseca ne treba, pa treba punkcija, pa nije dala rezultata... i tako prošlo 11 mjeseci, a njegovi nalazi su bili sve gori. 
Rezultat - 1 neuspjeli IVF, drugi tko zna hoće li biti i kad...  :Sad:

----------


## Jelena

> meni je to čekanje najlakše palo. Puno mi je gore sad kad sam u postupku užasno se bojim tog suočavanja sa neuspjesima kojih če sigurno biti. A i to kasnije postaje normalno.


Ne vjerujem da to ikad postane normalno   :Sad:   Što si stariji sve je teže jer su i izgledi manji.

----------


## ivkica28

> ivkica28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni je to čekanje najlakše palo. Puno mi je gore sad kad sam u postupku užasno se bojim tog suočavanja sa neuspjesima kojih če sigurno biti. A i to kasnije postaje normalno.
> 
> 
> Ne vjerujem da to ikad postane normalno    Što si stariji sve je teže jer su i izgledi manji.


da znam u pravu si !

----------


## lavko

> evo, ja sam kod dr. L. pa nije mi se činilo tih 7 mjeseci predugo, pogotovo nakon što sam se već pripremila na čekanje od god. dana. Bilo bi i kraće da nije bilo u međuvremenu nekih drugih peripetija i ljetne pauze. No, dr. svaki mj. naručuje na kontrole, ne stoji se na mjestu, npr. u svibnju sam bila sa svojim nalazima, u lipnju sa 2. spermiogramom, tada mi je napisao - kontorola u rujnu- planirati postupak, u rujnu mi je napisao koje lijekove da naručum za stimulaciju, u listopadu uputu da 1. dan idućeg ciklusa krenem sa Suprefactom i 3 . dan da dođem s uputnicom za IVF. Ni u jednom trenutku nisam imala osjećaj da stojim na mjestu i zato mi je sve to brzo brošlo. Jest da je moglo i brže, ali naši dr.i imaju takve gužve i rade u takvim uvjetima da se stvarno ne može očekivati nešto drugačije.


Ovo mi je utješno čuti..ne očekujem ja sad sutra postupak, ali upravo to, osjećaj da nešto radiš. 

Mi idemo na spermiogram onaj tjedan od 7.12. jer je MM na putu. Jel i u laboratoriju idu na go ili rade normalno pretrage...kak to ide?

----------


## Mimek

wow na VV imaju i telefonsku sekretaricu  :shock: 

sad sam zvala par minutica iza 14 h i automatska medicinska sestra mi je saopćila da sam dobila ordinaciju, ali da mi se nemre javiti i da narudžbe primaju od 13-14 h...

i ni minuticu dulje for the record

tamo je stvarno trebalo malo organizacije

----------


## Sonja2

Iza mene je tek jedan (neuspjeli) pokušaj IVF- klomifen + Menopur.
Dr. niti u jednom trenutku u postupku nije spominjao Suprefact.
Mnoge cure ga imaju kao dio postupka - koji su preduvjeti za to, u koju svrhu se koristi? 
Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Biene

> sad me baš zvala kolegica,danas je bila na VV i dr. L je rekao da je zadnji dan u ovoj godini 11.12 i počnu opet 11.1


Ja se ipak lovim za slamčicu, pa bi trebala potvrdu ove info. prije pon. kada ću valjda nekog dobiti na VV.
Da idu 18. 12. na god. onda bih stigla odraditi FET, ovako neću stići.

----------


## amariya

Iz svog iskustva rekla bih da se sprej koristi samo u punoj stumulaciji (samo menopuri ili samo gonali, više ampula).

----------


## vikki

> romanica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad me baš zvala kolegica,danas je bila na VV i dr. L je rekao da je zadnji dan u ovoj godini 11.12 i počnu opet 11.1
> 
> 
> Ja se ipak lovim za slamčicu, pa bi trebala potvrdu ove info. prije pon. kada ću valjda nekog dobiti na VV.
> Da idu 18. 12. na god. onda bih stigla odraditi FET, ovako neću stići.


Meni su danas kad sam se naručila (za dogovor samo) rekli da rade do 18.12.

----------


## andy

Sonja2,suprefact se koristi samo u stimuliranom postupku,kod tebe je bila lagana stimulacija,što znači da i u tom protokolu dobro reagiraš.Nemoj se obeshrabriti zbog jednog ivf-a,ja sam bila na 3 ivf-icsi,puna stimulacija pa slabo reagiram.Dr.zna najbolje i samo hrabro.  :Kiss:

----------


## cerise

cure...nebih htjela nekog prestrasiti zbog toga sto sam napisala da nam je tako dugo trebalo za nalaze... ja sam vadila sve od a do ž pa mozda zbog toga ili ono da se vadi-radi nesto 3 ili neki drugi dan ciklusa...al s tim da se znalo oduziti zbog nekih upala i njihov godisnji...tako da nam je zbog toga dugo trebalo   :Smile:  tako je i sad ipak su tu svi ti praznici ....samo sto sam mirnija u dusi kada se nesto desava  nego kad miruje   :Smile:  al boze moj sve je to normalno...tu svoju mirnoću tražim tu kod vas pa mi je lakse  :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nasa *Jo1974* je danas imala transfer, vratili su joj 3 zametka.
Kaze da je bilo 15-1k transfera danas.Curke vibram za svaku od vas da bude uspjesno!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Svima vam želim da što prije krenete dalje u svoju borbu...  :Heart:  
Zna li tko rade li i dalje sprmiograme? MM bi trebao napraviti kontrolni pa...

----------


## vikki

*zelimo_bebu*, spermiogram ti je brže gotov u Petrovoj, nalaz je isti dan.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Znam da je j Perovoj brzi, ali valjda ima nekog razloga sto 
je biolog rekao na Vv??!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Znam da je j Perovoj brzi, ali valjda ima nekog razloga sto 
> je biolog rekao na Vv??!


Na VV rade puno detaljnije spermiogram nego bilo gdje drugdje, mozda je zato rekao.Najbolje da nazoves i pitas idu li i oni i kada na godisnji iako ja vjerujem da se spermiogrami mogu raditi i kada je MPO ekipa na godisnjem.Ako trebas broj samo reci al vjerujem da imas.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## bugaboo

> Znam da je j Perovoj brzi, ali valjda ima nekog razloga sto 
> je biolog rekao na Vv??!


Meni je moj privatni ginic rekao da su najpouzdaniji i najtocniji spermiogrami upravo oni s VV.

----------


## Šiškica

> *zelimo_bebu*, spermiogram ti je brže gotov u Petrovoj, nalaz je isti dan.


Al ga ne priznaju. Nego ga moraš ponovo raditi kod njih na VV.

----------


## Sonja2

andy,

puno hvala, ohrabrila si me i razvedrila.  :Smile:  
Stalno vrtim priču unatrag i mislim da sam nešto propustila. 
Zapravo sve ide svojim tijekom.

----------


## vikki

> vikki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *zelimo_bebu*, spermiogram ti je brže gotov u Petrovoj, nalaz je isti dan.
> 
> 
> Al ga ne priznaju. Nego ga moraš ponovo raditi kod njih na VV.


zelimo_bebu je ionako u Vinogradskoj, a ne na VV, zar ne?

----------


## lavko

Ja se nadam da labosi na VV rade i kad su doktori na go.

----------


## hele

evo cure da vam ispričam svoju priču jer sam još uvijek u šoku. 27.10. sam bila na kontroli kod dr. A. Tada smo se dogovorili da krečemo u postupak u 12 mj,nitko sretniji od mene,na prvi postupak sam čekala godinu i pol. Nabavila sam gonale,kupila suprefact spray i yaz tablete što me izašlo oko 610 kn počela koristiti to sve u 11 mj kako sam se dogovorila s doktorom da bi danas 3 d.c došla na kontrolu s uputnicom za ivf prvo je sestra iznenađeno reagirala zašto sam počela sprejati,kad sam je pitala što nije uredu rekla je da će mi doktor reći. sjedila sam u čekaonici i razmišljala što bi moglo biti. kada me doktor zvao rekao mi je nema ništa od postupka nemamo novaca,nisam znala što bi rekla pitala sam kako? njemu je to bilo smješno... ostala mi je knedla u grlu mislim si jel mi se nije moglo javiti jer i ja sam potrošila svoje novce,tražila slobodni 12 mj na poslu i stvorila si probleme. šnjofala taj sprej i pila tablete.. kaže on meni nije ovo švicarska..
mislila sam ako smo se već dogovorili za postupak i ako sam koristila terapiju da je valjda trebao računati na mene.. sve ovo mi je previše jer sad nakon godinu i pol razmišljam da sam bezveze gubila vrijeme na vv radila svaka 3 mjeseca papu i briseve i sve ostalo. toliko sam se razočarala što u takvom postupanju s pacjentom i naravno da ne izostavim milinovića. da ne spomenem 8 mjesec ove godine kada sam trebala klomifen i nigdje ga u Hr nije bilo,jedna kutija je bila u PŽ u privatnoj ljekarni i tako sam došla do lijeka 200 km daleko. razmišljam makniti se s vv i krenuti privatno ali tako da iskoristim ove gonale. svima informacija da su na vv na godišnjem od 18.12 do 11.1. 
Sreća da nam ministar zdravstva zagorčava iovako tešku borbu,nemam komentara. i zanima me ako plačam dopunsko zašto plačam suprefact 500 kn,to nije moja stvar što nije na popisu besplatnih lijekova ali čemu dopunsko osiguranje??

----------


## amyx

Ovo je stvarno jako ružno ispalo...

Pa zar nisi trebala doći 21 dc da vidiš sa dr kad trebaš početi sa sprejanjem ? Malo mi je čudno da ste se dogovorili u listopadu za prosinac i da si krenula sa supresijom bez prethodnog pregleda :/

----------


## Mali Mimi

hele grozno je to što ti se desilo ali kako ti dr. nije rekao, jesi li bila 22 dc na pregledu?
Obično svih prije stimuliranog pregleda taj 22 dc i tek onda kaže da zpočnemo sa terapijom.
A ovo za superfact stvarno ne znam, to pitanje bi najbolje bilo uputiti HZZO-u i ja plaćam dopunsko pa opet moram financirati X stvari :/

----------


## Mali Mimi

Amyx me pretekla s odogovorom

----------


## andy

Sonja2 za to smo tu.  :Love:   :Kiss:  
Hele,ovo je stvarno bed :shock: ,ali ako se ne varam možeš se prebaciti i u drugu bolnicu.Znam da to zvuči sad možda glupo,ali znam neke cure su otišle i uspjele.Baš mi je žao jer zaista je cijela situacija oko postupka komplicirana i stresna pa čovjek ne očekuje ovako nešto.
Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Hele žao mi je što je tako ispalo, no nisu dr i sestre krivi, bolnica je potrošila sredstva za ovu godinu i nema dalje.
Pošto si već krenula sa supresijom i imaš gonale, da odeš u ovom ciklusu privatno u HR? Oprosti ne bih htjela da ovaj moj prijedlog zvuči bahato, ali u svom postu ionako spominješ privatnu kliniku kao opciju, pa bi bilo šteta da ti propadne ciklus koji si već započela s lijekovima.
I mene zbunjuje što nisi bila na pregledu 21dc?
A ministra i zdravstvo i državu ne bih uopće komentirala.

----------


## hele

eto vidite cure,u 10 mj sam bila taj 21 d.c. i rekao mi je od 1. d.c. novog ciklusa yaz tablete i zajedno s 21 tabletom suprefact 3 puta dnevno,te doci 3 d.c u 12 mj s uputnicom za ivf(dobila sam ranije 2 dana) sve sam to napravila da doživim ovo. sve mi je to napisao na list. mislim to je sramota, da sam ja bila prije pola godine i da smo se dogovorili za postupak pa nije znao da ce ostati bez love nebi nista rekla ali ja sam bila prije mjesec dana na dogovoru i nemam opravdanja jer kao prvo mislim da je trebao racunati na mene za postupak a kao drugo mogli su biti fer pa makar javiti,ipak ne ide njima lova iz đepa za telefon. što se tiće drugih bolnica razmišljam o tome ali ne živim dugo u zg tako da nisam baš upućena. iskreno bilo je jako iritantno što je njemu to bilo smješno,došlo mi je da mu kažem da se zajebava s nekim drugim ali iskreno nisam mogla ništa reći. doktor A mi nikako ne leži jer nikada neće ništa reći kad ga se pita a i voljela bi da bude direktan a ne da ide okolo na okolo. ponekad kad sam sjedila u čekaonici i kad sam vidjela kakav je dr L prema pacjentima,poželim da je moj karton kod njega. ova borba je teška za svakoga od nas,zakon je banana,makar bi doktor mogao razmisliti da je to teško i postaviti se malo drugačije i dati podršku. a ne kad dođeš dođi na stol,obuci se,to to i to. ništa nisam znala,niti mi je doktor nešto objasnio ali cure na rodi su krasne i sve sam od njih naučila i pitala. cure lijepo je da ste tu

----------


## andy

Hele,draga koliko ja znam možeš se prebaciti u Vinogradsku,Sveti duh ili Petrovu.A možda čak i kod dr.L. Moram bit iskrena meni je dr.L napomenuo krajem 10mj.da odmah krečemo jer tko zna šta če bit,tada mi je objasnio da vjerojatno neče imat više love za posupke.
Vrijedi sve pokušati.  :Love:

----------


## cerise

hele draga,zao mi je sto si tako lose prosla ja sam inace kod doktora A i nisam imala loseg iskustva i kad nesto pitam uvijek objasni cak je ljubazan....zato mi je to cudno od njega,mozda je sve to zbog tog novog zakona i cjelokupne situacije,znam da nije neka utjeha al eto,malo veci nesporazum :/

----------


## hele

vidiš tako isto vjerujem i da je dr A znao za to,ljuta sam na njega i ovaj put mu nisam mogla ništa reći ali mislim da će me idući put saslušati i to malo duže. a o prebacivanju na drugu bolnicu razmišljam,samo dok se malo informiram a tada ću to reći dr A.

----------


## Šiškica

Hele malo ne kužim datume :?  bila si 27.10.  (21 dc) i danas 30.11. opet  :?( 3dc ) :?   jel to imaš jako duge cikluse ili ti je jedan ciklus u međuvremenu prošao  :? 


Već desetak dana se piše na ovoj temi da doktori ne primaju pacijente u nove postupke..

a u to vrijeme kad si bila moram reći da nije ni bilo spomena da će se krajem 11 mjeseca prestati raditi postupci zbog manjak novca..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Šiškice mislim da je hele pila kontracepciju 1 mj. tako je napisala ako se ne varam.
Stvarno bed hele, žao mi je da je dr. tako postupio i ja sam ljuta zbog nedostatka komunikacije, u zadnje vrijeme imaju dosta propusta, a to da su mogli nazvati i obavijestiti te mislim da su mogli, sada sve vode u kompjuteru i trebali bi imati takvu evidenciju i pravovremeno obaviještavati pacijente kad se radi o takvim hitnim stvarima, i ja sam ljuta na njih što me nisu mogli nazvati da ne moram bezveze dolaziti na transfer kad se j.s. nije ni oplodila, ja sam sveukupno 5 sati provela na putu do bolnice i natrag da bi mi to saopćili mislim da su mi to slobodno mogli reći i preko telefona  :Mad:

----------


## hele

šiškice ciklusi su mi nešto kraći,27.10 mi je bio 21 d.c. a 2.11. mi je počela nova mjesečnica i tada sam počela s tabletama i suprefactom. nije bio nesporazum jer mi je doktor tako napisao i sve sam odradila kako treba,jednostavno bi mi valjda danas nešto drugo rekao a ne da se nema love. a to jel se znalo ili ne da će ostati bez love pogledaj iznad koju poruku,kako je dr.L lijepo rekao jednoj curi isto to krajem 10 mj.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ima i još jedna mogućnost-ako ti novac nije problem probaj se javiti dr Rešu u Ljubljanu mailom, nas je primio po kratkom postupku, jedino što sam mu se javila prije nego sam počela uzimati ikakvu terapiju (ja sam čitala postove na forumu i tako saznala da na VV nemaju love) pa mi je on odredio terapiju a ti si sa terapijom već počela....

----------


## draga

*Hele* moje je misljenje da s punim pravom ljuta. I ja bi bila.
Mislim da nije zezancija situacija u kojoj ti vec koristis ljekove. Pa nije to Andol..  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Jos i sve mogu shvatiti - mozda i nisu znali da nece biti novaca, mozda se nisu usudili govoriti..sve to mogu shvatiti..I ti ces morati prihvatiti da si jednostavno zrtva sustava..
ALI mislim da je ponasanje dr.A u tvom slucaju za svaku osudu! Nema opravdanja za podsmjehivanje umjesto pomaganja - Mozda je i on sam mogao okrenuti neki broj i pomoci ti da taj postupak odradis negdje u Zagrebu..ili bar koja rijec utjehe..

Jedino ne kuzim - jesi ti sad prestala s ljekovima ili sta? Jel ako nisi onda se hitno moras javiti u neku od bolnica u ZAgrebu koje rade MPO da te primejos u ovom ciklusu..ipak dani cure..

----------


## lavko

Ovo zvuči ružno. 
Kakav je inače doktor A?Ako je čovjek inače korektan i u redu, može se svakome desiti da mu popuste kočnice pa lupi što ne bi inače. Nije opravdanje, znam..

Uglavnom se piše pohvalno o dr. L. Jel mi može netko reći kako uopće raspodjeljuju pacijentice?

----------


## ksena28

ne želim da ispadne da ja nekoga branim, ali čini mi se da je dr A više jadan i ozlojađen od silnih "novina" koje je donio zakon da su mu naprosto popustile kočnice

----------


## Dodirko

Dr. A je po meni odličan.  Ma za cijelu ekipu ne bi dala ništa manje od 5+ a provela sam godine gore.

 :Love:

----------


## Bebel

> Ovo zvuči ružno. 
> Kakav je inače doktor A?Ako je čovjek inače korektan i u redu, može se svakome desiti da mu popuste kočnice pa lupi što ne bi inače. Nije opravdanje, znam..
> 
> Uglavnom se piše pohvalno o dr. L. Jel mi može netko reći kako uopće raspodjeljuju pacijentice?


Iako sam pacijent od dr. L. o doktoru A. imam samo riječi hvale jer je sudjelovao u moja 2 postupka. 
Žao mi je što se to dogodilo, i malo mi je čudno, ali očito se to nije dobro iskomuniciralo.

Svima puno sreće 2010.

----------


## ksena28

ma je, odličan je, ali ima i mana, kao i svi

----------


## Miki76

> ne želim da ispadne da ja nekoga branim, ali čini mi se da je dr A više jadan i ozlojađen od silnih "novina" koje je donio zakon da su mu naprosto popustile kočnice


Potpisujem.
I mislim da se to dr.A. smijao od muke zbog cijele situacije (čisti obrambeni mehanizam u jednoj takvoj glupoj situaciji koja mu je nametnuta), a ne s namjerom da se ruga i nekog povrijedi.

----------


## Strumpfica

U svakom slučaju je dr A trebao sugerirati neko rješenje a ne ostavite te tako svu punu upitnika i sa započetom stimulacijom da "visiš" (on je i moj doktor, fakat ne znam kaj bih rekla i mislila nakon ovakvog čega, jer to se vrlo lako moglo i meni dogoditi)

----------


## lavko

Možda ću biti dosadna, ali kako se opredjeljujete za doktora na VV - da li vas kod naručivanja sestre dodjele nekome od njih ili..?

----------


## pirica

> ne želim da ispadne da ja nekoga branim, ali čini mi se da je dr A više jadan i ozlojađen od silnih "novina" koje je donio zakon da su mu naprosto popustile kočnice


x

----------


## pino

hele,   :Love:   zao mi je

znam da nije neko super rjesenje, ali da li bi mozda mogla postojati opcija da pacijenti sami plate potrosni materijal, tj. iglu za punkciju?

----------


## Dodirko

Meni je to OK rješenje.

----------


## Gabi

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne želim da ispadne da ja nekoga branim, ali čini mi se da je dr A više jadan i ozlojađen od silnih "novina" koje je donio zakon da su mu naprosto popustile kočnice
> 
> 
> Potpisujem.
> I mislim da se to dr.A. smijao od muke zbog cijele situacije (čisti obrambeni mehanizam u jednoj takvoj glupoj situaciji koja mu je nametnuta), a ne s namjerom da se ruga i nekog povrijedi.


X
I ja sam imala dogovoreni postupak za kraj 11. mjeseca, ali kad se počelo tu na forumu pisati o odbijanju postupaka jednostavno sam nazvala dr. A i popričala s njim. Vjerujte mi, njemu ova situacija nije nimalo laka. Rekao mi je da bi mu bilo draže da odradi 200 postupaka nego da nas 10 mora odbiti. Za ovakvo stanje možemo zahvaliti samo našim vrlim ministrima koji su nam državu doveli u ovakvu situaciju. 

*hele*, žao mi je da si tako prošla, ali nemoj kriviti ljude koji su u svemu ovome najmanje krivi.   :Love:

----------


## weather

> hele,    zao mi je
> 
> znam da nije neko super rjesenje, ali da li bi mozda mogla postojati opcija da pacijenti sami plate potrosni materijal, tj. iglu za punkciju?


Ne! Dr. L mi je rekao da mi ne bi vrijedilo ni da sve sama platim jer su postupci limitirani.

----------


## hele

dr mi je rekao da odmah prestanem s lijekovima pa sam tako i postupila,a s njim ću otvoreno razgovarati idući puta. razumijem ja i propuste i sve,u nekim situacijama nije smijanje najbolja obrana ali ok,jedino smatram ako vode evidenciju kako treba da je trebao raćunati na taj postupak ili makar uzeti telefon u ruke i javiti,toliko bi bilo uredu. ipak neka kaže tko šta hoće ali 600 kn dati za ništa nije malo a taj suprefact idući puta neću moći iskoristiti jer mu istjeće rok trajanja,znaći opet 500 kn. ponavljam da je jedna cura napisala kako joj je dr L rekao krajem 10 mjeseca da neće biti love. odrađivala sam ovaj mjesec po 12 sati na poslu tako da nisam iskreno imala vremena doći ovdje i pročitati,jer nisam slutila da može nešto biti loše i oslonila sam se na doktora. eto, ovo sam napisala tako da i drugi znaju što bi ih moglo dočekati. doktora krivim jedino zbog toga što je mogao otvoreno reći ili makar javiti,jer nisu hormoni bomboni ali krivim milinovića i naravno zakon koji je donjeo. toliko od mene ne želim da me netko krivo svati jer mislim da bi svaka od vas isto reagirala kao ja. čekate nešto godinu i pol dana,potrošite mnogo vremena na kontrole,preglede,nalaze.. znate da dr odugovlaći jer je gužva,šutite i strpljivo čekate svoju šansu i kada dođe i budete sigurni da je krenuo postupak,pijete ljekove,brojite dane i na kraju ništa. pozdrav cure

----------


## ina33

Hele, na VV-u je i prije (jer se HZZO već dugi niz godina maćehinski odnosi prema IVF-u i ne fundira dovoljan broj postupaka) znala bit frka pred kraj godine. Kritična vremena su prije bila 7. mjesec (pred GO-ove), 6.-ti (godišnja stručna konferencija), i kraj godine ne zbog GO-ova nego jer bi se potrošila sredstva. Na žalost, stvari ne funkcioniraju onako kako bi mi očekivali (telefonsko nazivanje i obavještavanje pacijenata), na VV-u dosta računaju na samoinformiranje pacijenata jer su uvijek bile i ostale gužve kao konstanta. Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Šiškica

Hele oprosti nisam dobro pročitala tvoju poruku   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  propustila sam informaciju o kontracepcijskim tabletama..   :Embarassed:  

Kužim da si ljuta.. 
 i ja sam ljuta jer nisam imala na punkciji ni jednu js..
Ima nas hrpa ljutih ovdje ..da ljutih.. uglavnom bijesnih..

  a za sve je kriv naš "PREDRAGI MINISTAR"..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hele,    zao mi je
> 
> znam da nije neko super rjesenje, ali da li bi mozda mogla postojati opcija da pacijenti sami plate potrosni materijal, tj. iglu za punkciju?


Pino ne znam previše o cijenama državnih postupaka ali mislim da je to puno više od punkcijske igle, ako se cijene kod privatnika kreću oko 7,500 kn?

----------


## ivkica28

> Hele oprosti nisam dobro pročitala tvoju poruku    propustila sam informaciju o kontracepcijskim tabletama..   
> 
> Kužim da si ljuta.. 
>  i ja sam ljuta jer nisam imala na punkciji ni jednu js..
> Ima nas hrpa ljutih ovdje ..da ljutih.. uglavnom bijesnih..
> 
>   a za sve je kriv naš "PREDRAGI MINISTAR"..


Prošli ponedeljak sam bila na VV i jedna cura isto tako nije imala niti jednu js. Kako je to moguće. Inače i ja imam isti problem kao i ti, pa me zanima kako to da nije bilo...nisu te dovoljno stimulirali ili u čemu je problem. Trenutno sam prestala piti klomifene i bojim se da će i kod mene biti ista situacija.

----------


## ivkica28

Hele neznam kaj da ti kažem osim da te u potpunosti razumjem, to što ti se dogodilo je strašno!! Možda za nekog ne ali mi koje to silno očekujemo i napokon mislimo da je to to a kad tamo... *Koje smo mi j....ne sreće*.

----------


## amariya

Žao mi je što se dogodilo Hele. U ovih godinu dana shvatila sam da mi ovaj forum puno znači što se tiče informiranja i utjehe. A što se tiče dr. A. mogu samo reći sve naj. istina da baš puno ne priča, ali uvjerena sam da je to zbog gužve. Njegov smjeh je njegov obrambeni mehanizam, jer ono što podnose on i dr. L je stvarno izvan ljudskih mogućnosti. Takav pritisak posla i stresne situacije... 
Jednom sam se šokirala...Nakon prve punkcije...ležimo ja i još jedna suborka...izađe dr.A i kaže:"vas dvije 1 jajna stanica, 50-50 hehehe". A ja u šoku, upitnik iznad glave. A onda me suborka"utješi: "ne brini se, ja nemam jajnu stanicu, već mi se to i prije događalo", a ja prokomentiram "pa kako se mogao nasmijati, pa to nije uredu", a ona odgovori da se ona navikla na njega da se ne ljuti. Osim ovog događaja, imam samo dobre utiske, tješio me je i šalama opuštao. Cmok doktoru!

----------


## ivkica28

> Žao mi je što se dogodilo Hele. U ovih godinu dana shvatila sam da mi ovaj forum puno znači što se tiče informiranja i utjehe. A što se tiče dr. A. mogu samo reći sve naj. istina da baš puno ne priča, ali uvjerena sam da je to zbog gužve. Njegov smjeh je njegov obrambeni mehanizam, jer ono što podnose on i dr. L je stvarno izvan ljudskih mogućnosti. Takav pritisak posla i stresne situacije... 
> Jednom sam se šokirala...Nakon prve punkcije...ležimo ja i još jedna suborka...izađe dr.A i kaže:"vas dvije 1 jajna stanica, 50-50 hehehe". A ja u šoku, upitnik iznad glave. A onda me suborka"utješi: "ne brini se, ja nemam jajnu stanicu, već mi se to i prije događalo", a ja prokomentiram "pa kako se mogao nasmijati, pa to nije uredu", a ona odgovori da se ona navikla na njega da se ne ljuti. Osim ovog događaja, imam samo dobre utiske, tješio me je i šalama opuštao. Cmok doktoru!


Ja sam kod njega nešto privatno obavljala i isto je tako smješan.. uglavnom radila sam HSG i bolilo me, naravno da je..pa sam čak malo i zavrištala a on i njegova sestra su umirali od smjeha... Bilo je to stvrano simpatično ja vrištim a oni hehehe!!!! Ali stvarno sve pohlave doktoru nije njima lako...Mene više brine njihova stručnost..nadam se da će se pokazat.

----------


## Bebel

> *Mene više brine njihova stručnost*..nadam se da će se pokazat.


Mislim da svi koji imaju sumnje u određene liječnike trebaju mijenjati kliniku. 
Prvi put do uspjeha je upravo povjerenje. Ukoliko ga nemate, nemojte trošiti svoje dragocjeno vrijeme na takvu vrstu doktora. 
U ZG ima dovoljan broj liječnika i klinika pa možete potražiti one kojima vjerujete. 
Oprostite, ali nije mi logično da netko ide u takvu gužvu, a na drugim klinikama se može doći prije na red i još sumnja u stručnost doktora.... 
Također, VV ima najveću gužvu i vjerojatno najmanje sredstava (u sklopu novog zakona) tako da dobro prosudite i odvažite što vam je bitno. 


*hele*, što se tiče tvoje situacije, ja bi odmah riješila situaciju sa dr. a ne bih čekala neku novu situaciju ili dogovor u drugoj klinici pa da onda ideš doktoru na razgovor kako bi mu sve sasula u lice. Napravi to odmah i sad i bit ćeš mirnija.  Ukoliko ti sve na povijesti bolesti piše crno na bijelo da napraviš kako si postupila, traži ponovno odgovor i termin odmah u 1 mj. Sad je manja gužva pa ćeš brže doći na razgovor. 
Osobno kod prosudbe volim čuti obje strane. 
Sretno svima u potrazi za stručnim lječnicima i klinikama   :Kiss:

----------


## bony

> Pravi put do uspjeha je upravo povjerenje


ovo moram potpisat ,potpuno se slažem.To ti je ko partner,nemoj ga pljuvat,ako ti ne paše, nije ti dobar, mijenjaj ga,nekom ce biti dobar   :Grin:

----------


## pirica

> Bebel prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pravi put do uspjeha je upravo povjerenje
> 
> 
> ovo moram potpisat ,potpuno se slažem.To ti je ko partner,nemoj ga pljuvat,ako ti ne paše, nije ti dobar, mijenjaj ga,nekom ce biti dobar


x
dr. A sretan Vam rođendan   :Love:

----------


## jadro

evo i ja cestitam   :Smile:  


...i potpisujem zadnja tri posta

----------


## ivkica28

> evo i ja cestitam   
> 
> 
> ...i potpisujem zadnja tri posta


Naravno da vjerujem svom doktoru...inače nebi bila gore... sigurno bi išla dalje

----------


## slavonka2

SRETAN ROĐENDAN DOKTOR A.  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:  

Mogu samo reći da mu skidam kapu do zemlje...

I meni se ponekad činilo da se šali kada nije vrijeme za to, ali malo kada malo bolje razmislim to je jedan od razloga zašto sam bila kod njega....

Baš zbog toga sam pred onim vratima čekla pola dana...a na punkciji su sestre i on umirali od smijeha, čak sam se i ja smijala....ali kada je poslije svega došao mi kod glave i sjeo, pomaknuo mi kosu s lica i rekao da je sve bilo i više nego svaršeno, rasplakala sam se od ponosa....

On je bio taj koji mi je potvrdio moju trudnoću, radovao se i strpljivo mi pokazivao na ultrazvuku ono što se vidi od moje mrvice....

Ponekad je bilo jako teško, ali nikada mi nije dozvolio da se osjećam nesigurnom u njegovim rukama, a mislim da je to kod svakog pacijenta najbitnije...

Ako se tako ne osjećate, imate sve pravo ovoga svijeta tražiti doktora koji će za vas biti kao što ja za mene doktor A.  :Saint:

----------


## andream

> ne želim da ispadne da ja nekoga branim, ali čini mi se da je dr A više jadan i ozlojađen od silnih "novina" koje je donio zakon da su mu naprosto popustile kočnice


X
I ne samo zakon - kočnice popuštaju i kad su onolike gužve u kojima VV definitivno prednjači.
*I mi vam želimo sretan rođendan, dragi naš doktore  *

----------


## pepy26

Evo rodice, samo da javim... Danas sam bila na VV na inj Decap. i moram opet doći u subotu na Chor. 
Rečeno mi je da OBAVEZNO dodjem što ranije jer idu vrlo rano doma.
Tako da znate ako ste u subotu planirali tamo - da požurite!!!    :Love:

----------


## ivkica28

> SRETAN ROĐENDAN DOKTOR A.     
> 
> Mogu samo reći da mu skidam kapu do zemlje...
> 
> I meni se ponekad činilo da se šali kada nije vrijeme za to, ali malo kada malo bolje razmislim to je jedan od razloga zašto sam bila kod njega....
> 
> Baš zbog toga sam pred onim vratima čekla pola dana...a na punkciji su sestre i on umirali od smijeha, čak sam se i ja smijala....ali kada je poslije svega došao mi kod glave i sjeo, pomaknuo mi kosu s lica i rekao da je sve bilo i više nego svaršeno, rasplakala sam se od ponosa....
> 
> On je bio taj koji mi je potvrdio moju trudnoću, radovao se i strpljivo mi pokazivao na ultrazvuku ono što se vidi od moje mrvice....
> ...


prekrasna priča...ja sam sretna što sam baš kod njega... i jako mi je bitno što sam pored njega uvijek opuštena

----------


## romanica

Može li mi netko reči dal ima gužve ujutro gore,naime moram sutra na uzv pa ne znam kad bi bilo najbolje doći

----------


## Mali Mimi

SRETAN ROĐENDAN DR.A  :Joggler:

----------


## ivkica28

> Može li mi netko reči dal ima gužve ujutro gore,naime moram sutra na uzv pa ne znam kad bi bilo najbolje doći


mislim da je za tako nešto bolje doći oko 10,11...a ne skroz rano.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> hele,    zao mi je
> 
> znam da nije neko super rjesenje, ali da li bi mozda mogla postojati opcija da pacijenti sami plate potrosni materijal, tj. iglu za punkciju?


Bilo bi super da se tu radi samo o iglama za punkciju no ima tu jos svega, jedan postupak HZZO stoji cca 8000 kuna.

----------


## hele

evo da se javim. SRETAN ROĐENDAN DR.A. ponavljam cure da nisam krivila doktora nego neznam kako si onda vode evidenciju i ne kužim protokol. znam da su gužve i najteže je raditi s ljudima a da ne spominjem ostatak doktorova posla što je daleko stresno. nedostatak komunikacije... jednom prilikom kad sam bila na pregledu sam ga htjela pitati sve što mi nije jasno rekao mi je da mu je gužva i da nema vremena za razgovor.oke od tada ništa ne pitam nego izađem što prije. kada sam imala inseminaciju doktor mi ništa nije rekao,sve do inseminacije nisam znala koliko imam stanica,koliko trebamo apstinirati niti ništa,pa smo apstinirali 10 dana.  :Laughing:  
tada mi je rekao da čemo napraviti 3 inseminacije za redom ali nismo.... eto da oprostite jednostavno odande iziđem kao tuka i čekam da dođem doma da nađem na netu. cijenim doktora zbog toga što radi,i za to treba čvrsto nositi svoju glavu na ramenima. mislim da možemo biti doktoru zahvalne i potpisujem da svatko ima svojih mana i vrlina.

----------


## amyx

*Dr A  SRETAN  ROĐENDAN*  :Sing:   :Sing:   :Sing:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *Dr A  SRETAN  ROĐENDAN*


  :Klap:   :Kiss:

----------


## kikica

dr. A. SRETAN VAM RODJENDAN  :Sing:

----------


## BLIZU

sretan rockas dr a.....
cure drzite se ja jos pauziram...  :Smile:

----------


## Biene

Sretan rođendan dr. A  :Joggler:

----------


## cerise

> amyx prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Dr A  SRETAN  ROĐENDAN*


   to mi je najbolji doktor do sad,i svaka mu cast sto je takav a ima nas svakakvih    :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Najdražem dr.A.  Sretan rođendan !!!

----------


## pino

Cure, imam par zamolbi, opet

ali prvo da napisem zasto mislim da se nedostatak love ipak da pokriti s manje nego 8,000kn koliko je postupak kod privatnika - zato sto njihove place, oprema koja nije potrosna npr. ultrazvuk, place embriologa, struja, voda i svi fiksni troskovi, koji se kod privatnika placaju od tih 8,000kn - svejedno trose bez obzira na zaustavljanje postupaka. Jedino sto se NE trosi kad obustave postupke je potrosni materijal, a to su igle za punkciju, mediji za kulturu zametaka (koji ipak mislim da nisu tako strasno skupi), igle za ICSI (ako se radi ICSI - to jest skupo, mozda cak do 1,000kn, ali se ne radi ), i kateter za transfer (ali koliko sam skuzila, FETove nisu obustavili?)

Ja bih vas zamolila ako koja ide gore i ako jos ima ljudi u postupku gore (a da nisu trudnice!) ili idu vaditi betu, da li biste mogli odnijeti printanih letaka za upitnik o statistikama, u mom potpisu... 

A drugo, da li biste mogli napisati podakte o VV-u - na ovoj temi 
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=86398 koji bi isli na ovu stranicu: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...skoj&Itemid=58
mislim da bi bilo lijepo da se neki od ovih krasnih postova o doktorima stave pa da buduci pacijenti vide da se nemaju cega plasiti. 

Hvala puno i puno srece u postupcima!

----------


## ivkica28

imali netko sa pcso da je u zadnje vrijeme ostao trudan..samo čitam pcso 2. AIH-ništa
1. VIF-ništa...
još mi je puno gore kad to sve čitam.

----------


## vikki

> Ja bih vas zamolila ako koja ide gore i ako jos ima ljudi u postupku gore (a da nisu trudnice!) ili idu vaditi betu, da li biste mogli odnijeti printanih letaka za upitnik o statistikama, u mom potpisu...


Ja sam u petak gore, ponijet ću!

----------


## blondy1

Drage moje-rado bih ispunila anketu, ali nikako do postupka!! Ivka28-i ja dijelim tvoje strahove, najvise me strah da cu progutati tu svu kemiju i -nista od jajnih stanica! 
Vi ste ovdje duze i znate puuno vise od nas, pokrecete ove akcije u koje se moramo svi ukljuciti i boriti....Bas sam jucer razgovarala s prijateljicom o Petrovoj u kojoj sam krenula u obradu (gin me tamo uputio), sjecam se ogromnog hodnika, puno vrata s doktorima i -praznih stolica..Sjecam se i soka kad sam ugledala cekaonicu VV. Naravno da sam puna povjerenja i simpatija prema toj klinici, ali u zadnje vrijeme me muci, ma ne znam to ni pravilno formulirati: NE BI LI ODJELI TREBALI DOBIVATI NOVCE OD MINISTARSTVA PROPORCIONALNO BROJU PACIJENATA I BROJU ODRADENIH POSTUPAKA...JESAM LI JA GLUPA (slobodno me prosvjetlite :Smile: , ali kako moze biti jednako ili MANJE sredstava ZA VV od neke druge ustanove koja ima manju guzvu...Da ne spominjem velevaznog dr Simunica koji je podrzao ovaj zakon,sram ga bilo, bas me zanima sto mu je Milinovic obecao!! Ma ajmo se boriti za VV i njihova sredstva, pa nije ovo Svicarska, ali kako se ovako nesto smije dogadati u 21.stoljecu!!!  Da u 11.mj nema sredstava-uz sve one godisnje, ma totalno sam ....ma razumijete me!!Pozzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blondy meni se čini da novce dobivaju one bolnice koje dobro "surađuju" sa ministrom čiji su dr. u istoj stranci i tome slično, a najmanje se gleda ono što bi trebalo, kao i svugdje oko nas  :Mad:

----------


## andy

Pitanjce,drage moje kad bih ja mogla provjeriti svoje hormončeke,obzirom da je stimulacija bila 10/11 mj? :?    :Kiss:  '

----------


## ivkica28

> Drage moje-rado bih ispunila anketu, ali nikako do postupka!! Ivka28-i ja dijelim tvoje strahove, najvise me strah da cu progutati tu svu kemiju i -nista od jajnih stanica! 
> Vi ste ovdje duze i znate puuno vise od nas, pokrecete ove akcije u koje se moramo svi ukljuciti i boriti....Bas sam jucer razgovarala s prijateljicom o Petrovoj u kojoj sam krenula u obradu (gin me tamo uputio), sjecam se ogromnog hodnika, puno vrata s doktorima i -praznih stolica..Sjecam se i soka kad sam ugledala cekaonicu VV. Naravno da sam puna povjerenja i simpatija prema toj klinici, ali u zadnje vrijeme me muci, ma ne znam to ni pravilno formulirati: NE BI LI ODJELI TREBALI DOBIVATI NOVCE OD MINISTARSTVA PROPORCIONALNO BROJU PACIJENATA I BROJU ODRADENIH POSTUPAKA...JESAM LI JA GLUPA (slobodno me prosvjetlite, ali kako moze biti jednako ili MANJE sredstava ZA VV od neke druge ustanove koja ima manju guzvu...Da ne spominjem velevaznog dr Simunica koji je podrzao ovaj zakon,sram ga bilo, bas me zanima sto mu je Milinovic obecao!! Ma ajmo se boriti za VV i njihova sredstva, pa nije ovo Svicarska, ali kako se ovako nesto smije dogadati u 21.stoljecu!!!  Da u 11.mj nema sredstava-uz sve one godisnje, ma totalno sam ....ma razumijete me!!Pozzz


ja sam ovih dana stvarno bila u bedu.. i onda se još dodatno zbediram kad stalno čitam te forume..Jednostavno treba sve pustiti da ide svojim tokom..napraviš sve kaj možeš i kaj je u tvojoj moći a ostalo je sve Božja volja..tako da od bediranja nemaš ama baš ništa. Rekao mi je doktor i to danas da će sve biti ok i da ćemo doći do ovulacije tako da sam malo mirnja.

----------


## jo1974

> imali netko sa pcso da je u zadnje vrijeme ostao trudan..samo čitam pcso 2. AIH-ništa
> 1. VIF-ništa...
> još mi je puno gore kad to sve čitam.


evo ti i odgovor cura na vv je po prvi puta sa teškim pcos u ponedjeljak vadila je betu i pozitiv veliki + ko kuća zato samo opušteno naprijed

----------


## ivkica28

> ivkica28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imali netko sa pcso da je u zadnje vrijeme ostao trudan..samo čitam pcso 2. AIH-ništa
> 1. VIF-ništa...
> još mi je puno gore kad to sve čitam.
> 
> 
> evo ti i odgovor cura na vv je po prvi puta sa teškim pcos u ponedjeljak vadila je betu i pozitiv veliki + ko kuća zato samo opušteno naprijed


ma da ..ajme kako si me razveselila..puno ti hvala!

----------


## lavko

Jao pa nisu PCOS najteži slučaj na sijetu..ja se tješim.
Izrodit ćemo mi to jaje  :Smile:

----------


## ivkica28

> Jao pa nisu PCOS najteži slučaj na sijetu..ja se tješim.
> Izrodit ćemo mi to jaje


jednom sam pitala doktora A. kaj on misli kaj je gore pcos ili neki problem sa muške strane i kaj bi on radije odabrao...i on se definitivno odlučio za PCOS!!

----------


## lavko

I PCOS bi odabrao kao lakšu dijagnozu? Jel to?

----------


## amyx

Da cure, to je to, PCOS je jedna od ajmo reć lakših dijagnoza u MPO

----------


## lavko

Ak je pcos nije lav!   :Grin:

----------


## ivkica28

> I PCOS bi odabrao kao lakšu dijagnozu? Jel to?


da..a on valjda zna!!

----------


## ivkica28

mene to ništa baš ne tješi jer znam masu slučajeva gdje je bio ogroman problem kod muževa pa su žene ostale normalno trudne.. a s pcos bez ovulacije jako teško odnosno nikako. ok kad netko tu i tamo ima ovulaciju , ja sam zadnju valjda imala sa 17 god.

----------


## lavko

Joj, nemoj tako crno..zato se stimulira ovulacija, na sto raznih načina..
Imaš masu i ovakvih i onakvih slučajeva..Ja sam sklona isto biti pesimist ali nakon što mi nešto ne uspije, ne a priori.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> mene to ništa baš ne tješi jer znam masu slučajeva gdje je bio ogroman problem kod muževa pa su žene ostale normalno trudne.. a s pcos bez ovulacije jako teško odnosno nikako. ok kad netko tu i tamo ima ovulaciju , ja sam zadnju valjda imala sa 17 god.


Draga evo teme za tebe a ima toga jos ako upises u pretraznik PCOS
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27401

----------


## amyx

> mene to ništa baš ne tješi jer znam masu slučajeva gdje je bio ogroman problem kod muževa pa su žene ostale normalno trudne.. a s pcos bez ovulacije jako teško odnosno nikako. ok kad netko tu i tamo ima ovulaciju , ja sam zadnju valjda imala sa 17 god.


Meni baš moja dijagnoza daje nadu jer kad vidim kakvih cure sve imaju problema smatram se sretnom...

----------


## RuzicaSB

*amyx*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## blondy1

Ma ne mogu vjerovati da bi stranacka pripadnos i podobnost mogle biti uzrok, ajme KOJA SAM JA NAIVCINA, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!
Lakse mi je kad vidim da nas ima s istom dijagnozom gore i da smo  koliko-toliko pozitivne...Ma i ja sam bila optimisticnija kada smo pred par godina krenuli u sve to, no kako se stalno do- i od-gadaju neke stvari...hm, gubim entuzijazam...Ma, bicemo mi sve ok, posticemo svoje ciljeve:kad-tad! puse!!

----------


## lavko

Stranačka pripadnost je i uzrok novog zakona. 
Ali usprkos svemu ja sada kažem-ain't no mountain high enough..
nadam se da me neće pustiti pozitiva..barem neko vrijeme.

 :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

bok cure,
da li dr. L radi od 14.-18.12.?

----------


## Biene

Milivoje meni je dr A rekao da rade do 18. 12., mislim da to vrijedi za cijeli tim.

----------


## jo1974

pozz cure moje
 imali koja ovdje da je imala transfer 28.11 na vv neka se javi   :D 
pozz za rodicu --RUŽICU
a naša brođanka maja je trudnica sa vv  nakon 1 ivf,čestitam ti maja i vibram za sve čekalice da budu veliki plusići   :Gumi-gumi:  
a i moji kolo vode pa mazimo bušu i uživamo u zimskom prolječu  :Preskace uze:   :Love:   :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cestitam *Maja*!!!Samo sam to cekala da cujem!
*Jo1974* tebi od srca zelim isti scenarij, mazi busu odemaraj i uzivaj mamice!  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## amyx

*jo1974* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba

----------


## Bebel

> bok cure,
> da li dr. L radi od 14.-18.12.?


Radi do 18.12.

----------


## Bebel

> Pitanjce,drage moje kad bih ja mogla provjeriti svoje hormončeke,obzirom da je stimulacija bila 10/11 mj? :?    '


Ako si bila na punoj stimulaciji, onda 4-6 mjeseci.
sretno

----------


## legal alien

da se nadovezem na hormone: ja sam bila u nekoj blagoj stimulaciji kroz 11 mjesec (barem ja tako mislim, naime to mi je bila prva i za sada jedina)  potrosila sam samo 20 menopura od narucenih 30. Mozda netko iskusniji zna jeli to blaga ili jaka ili srednja stimulacija i kada mogu vaditi hormone.
Osobno bi htjela izvaditi hormon stitnjace jer sam izgubila 4-5 kg tijekom cijelog postupka. Vjerojatno atrofirani misici od odmaranja 2 tjedna nakon transfera, nervoza itd ali svejedno zelim se uvjeriti da mozda pojacan rad stitnjace nije negativno utjecao na implementaciju...

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da ti je stimulacija bila "srednja".. 

Moja je bila blaga, kutija Klomifema i 2 Gonala..
 I ja sam smršavila premda trensvera nije ni bilo.. trenutno odmaram živce i kilice se pomalo vraćaju  :D  :D  bila sam pala na 54.

----------


## romanica

nakon stimuliranog postupka,kad se može krenuti ponovno i da li se mora nešto nanovo vadit(mislim na neke nalaze)....

----------


## lavko

> pozz cure moje
>  imali koja ovdje da je imala transfer 28.11 na vv neka se javi   :D 
> pozz za rodicu --RUŽICU
> a naša brođanka maja je trudnica sa vv  nakon 1 ivf,čestitam ti maja i vibram za sve čekalice da budu veliki plusići   
> a i moji kolo vode pa mazimo bušu i uživamo u zimskom prolječu    :D


ja ne znam kak se vibra pa ću onda ovako:  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## lavko

E, da, još nešto.
Od kada ujutro možemo doći za spermiogram - jel rade od 7 ako znate?

----------


## Tibi

> nakon stimuliranog postupka,kad se može krenuti ponovno i da li se mora nešto nanovo vadit(mislim na neke nalaze)....


draga *romanica*  mislim da ti ovisi od slučaja do slučaja. Kažu da organizmu treba 4-6 mjeseci da se oporavi od stimuliranog postupka, no u slučajevima kada je bila trudnoća koja je loše završila onda i duže (sve ovisi koliko je trudnoća trajala). Meni je dr. rekao da planiramo postupak u 5. ili 6. mj. što bi bilo godina dana od prošlog postupka. Što se nalaza tiče rekao je da ponovim briseve i papa test....

----------


## milivoj73

> nakon stimuliranog postupka,kad se može krenuti ponovno i da li se mora nešto nanovo vadit(mislim na neke nalaze)....


najbolje bi bilo pauzirati 6 mjeseci...znam da se sad čini kao vječnost ali mi smo već dvaput čekali pa uvijek prođe...i eto nas iza ng u postupku opet :D

----------


## jane79

imali koja ovdje da je imala transfer 28.11 na vv neka se javi  


Imala ja transfer isti dan i znaš šta? Voljela bih biti ovako optimistična kao ti.

----------


## andy

Bebel,hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## milivoj73

> Bebel,hvala


također hvala
informacija je točna...mi naručeni 18.12. kod dr.L...eto nas u postupku iza ng :D

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sretno *Milivoj73*!

----------


## Bebel

> da se nadovezem na hormone: ja sam bila u nekoj blagoj stimulaciji kroz 11 mjesec (barem ja tako mislim, naime to mi je bila prva i za sada jedina)  potrosila sam samo 20 menopura od narucenih 30. Mozda netko iskusniji zna jeli to blaga ili jaka ili srednja stimulacija i kada mogu vaditi hormone.
> Osobno bi htjela izvaditi hormon stitnjace jer sam izgubila 4-5 kg tijekom cijelog postupka. Vjerojatno atrofirani misici od odmaranja 2 tjedna nakon transfera, nervoza itd ali svejedno zelim se uvjeriti da mozda pojacan rad stitnjace nije negativno utjecao na implementaciju...


Ja sam koristila po 24 Gonala i odmak od stimulacije do stimulacije je bio 6 mjeseci.
Također savjetujem da nema potrebe raditi pretrage hormona u prvih 4 mj. od stimulacije.
U svakom slučaju to spada u onu kategoriju za koju ja uvijek kažem: konzultirati se sa doktorom.
Sratno   :Love:

----------


## Bebel

Ups. Sretno

----------


## Bebel

> andy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Bebel,hvala 
> 
> 
> također hvala
> informacija je točna...mi naručeni 18.12. kod dr.L...eto nas u postupku iza ng :D


*milivoj73* 
 :D  za planove. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od   :Heart:  da vam je ovaj dobitni
 :Bye:

----------


## Bebel

> nakon stimuliranog postupka,kad se može krenuti ponovno i da li se mora nešto nanovo vadit(mislim na neke nalaze)....


Obzirom da si na žalost morala proći kiretažu napravi pauzu (za novu stimulaciju svakako moraš pauzirati 6 mj., a to je preporuka i kod kiretaža)
Svakako odradi i briseve, ali tek kad se ciklus stabilizira.

Znam da se svima čekanje čini kao vječnost, ali mislite malo i na svoj organizam.
 :Kiss:

----------


## jo1974

> imali koja ovdje da je imala transfer 28.11 na vv neka se javi  
> 
> 
> Imala ja transfer isti dan i znaš šta? Voljela bih biti ovako optimistična kao ti.


podsjeti me koja si ti ja sam ti bila prva na transferu i puno sam se smijala jer me je lupio normabel,pa sam dr.l stalno govorila nemoj misliti na torticu  :Laughing:  ,i moraš biti optimist trudna si dokle god se nedokaže suprotno,a to što sam napisala da moji kolo vode to je zato što me već dva-tri dana jako boli stomak pa zato malo se šalim na svoj račun,draga glavu gore i osmjeh ti si trudnica  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## jane79

Dobar opis, sad sve znam. Ja sam bila predzadnja iz ekipe dr. L. U crvenoj spavaćici.

----------


## jo1974

da sad se sječam ajde budi jaka i vibram za veliku betu--kada vadiš betu inače  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## jane79

Isto kad i ti, 14.12. Još je to daleko, daleko...

----------


## nina09

i ja bila 28.11.09. na transferu,
čekanje,čekanje  :Kiss:  
14.12.opet okupljanje gore  :Heart:

----------


## jane79

Nina09, ti vadiš betu na VV? Meni je dr. rekao da vadim u svom gradu pa javim rezultat, tako da mene na okupljanju definitivno nema.

----------


## nina09

i ja sam inače vadila u VŽ,ali trebam još nekaj gore,
pa da sve skupa obavim   :Kiss:

----------


## ona_82

evo samo da se javim, i ja sam bila na vv 28.11, vraćene 3 mrvice, pridružujem se čekalicama bete 14.11

----------


## ivkica28

curke trebam jednu informaciju i to dosta hitno...
uglavnom u srijedu na večer bi trebala primiti štopericu pa me zanima dali moram isključivo ići na hitnu ili u bolnici ili ima neko tko si je sam dao. Radi se o tome da u srijedu navečer imamo domjenak..pa...mada radim sa veterinarima pa me zanima dali mi netko od kolega može dati inekciju i naravno gdje????

----------


## nela.

Možeš si je bez problema sama dat ako znaš nemoraš baš u bolnicu 
meni je daje suprug

----------


## ivkica28

ma daj? pretpostavljam da ti suprug nije te struke. 
a gdje?

----------


## nela.

Ma nije al nije ti to nikakav problem.
Piku primaš u guzu.Sretno  :Love:

----------


## Mini3

Drage cure, priključujem se vašoj grupi ... evo jučer bila u VV kod dr. L , ne gine mi vantjelesna oplodnja ... znate li možda koliko se dugo čeka u VV na početak postupka?

----------


## Tibi

draga *Mini3* dobrodošla   :Smile:  
na postupak se čeka oko godinu dana sa time da u međuvremenu treba obaviti hrpu pretraga. Puno sreće i da što prije odeš na trudnički podforum   :Love:

----------


## Mini3

> draga *Mini3* dobrodošla   
> na postupak se čeka oko godinu dana sa time da u međuvremenu treba obaviti hrpu pretraga. Puno sreće i da što prije odeš na trudnički podforum


Hvala Tibi na informaciji ... koja me šokirala ... ne mogu vjerovati da ću tek za godinu dana početi s postupkom ... Onda mi stvarno nije logično da me već dr. L. nije poslao obavljati navedene pretrage ... nego sada moram čekati veljaču da bih uopće donijela potrebne papire, pa tek tada krenuti obavljati pretrage ... pa onda godišnji odmori .... znači ništa prije iduće zime ... Mako moja... poludit ću čekajući ... cure moje ... divim vam se

----------


## franka76

Hvala Tibi na informaciji ... koja me šokirala ... ne mogu vjerovati da ću tek za godinu dana početi s postupkom ... Onda mi stvarno nije logično da me već dr. L. nije poslao obavljati navedene pretrage ... nego sada moram čekati veljaču da bih uopće donijela potrebne papire, pa tek tada krenuti obavljati pretrage ... pa onda godišnji odmori .... znači ništa prije iduće zime ... Mako moja... poludit ću čekajući ... cure moje ... divim vam se[/quote]

pa,što ti je onda rekao,za što ste se dogovorili za veljaču? ali,on ti je stvarno posveććen pacijentimaci ići ćeš u postupk čim prije sigurno. jedino je možda stvar u godinama,koliko ti je god?

----------


## franka76

Hvala Tibi na informaciji ... koja me šokirala ... ne mogu vjerovati da ću tek za godinu dana početi s postupkom ... Onda mi stvarno nije logično da me već dr. L. nije poslao obavljati navedene pretrage ... nego sada moram čekati veljaču da bih uopće donijela potrebne papire, pa tek tada krenuti obavljati pretrage ... pa onda godišnji odmori .... znači ništa prije iduće zime ... Mako moja... poludit ću čekajući ... cure moje ... divim vam se[/quote]

pa,što ti je onda rekao,za što ste se dogovorili za veljaču? ali,on ti je stvarno posveććen pacijentimaci ići ćeš u postupk čim prije sigurno. jedino je možda stvar u godinama,koliko ti je god?

----------


## sretna35

godina dana je uobičajeni prosjek čekanja za VV, ali isto tako i za Maribor, prema statistikama oni imaju i najbolje rezultate, a uvijek se može potrražiti pomoć i negdje drugdje gdje je kraće vrijeme čekanja

----------


## Strumpfica

evo mene opet -ja nabrzaka skoknula malo negdje drugdje gdje se kraće čeka, no i dalje sam pacijent dr A (koji niti ne zna da sam malo odlutala u deželu i iskoristila ovo što oni sad trenutno ne rade, a što sam ja taman bila spremna za postupak)
....baš sam danas pitala doktora iz dežele-nakon protokola sa 22 menopura i 11 Decapeptyla (to je prema njemu neki blaži protokol, nije znao kako ću reagirati pa je tako išao za prvi put) dobila sam samo dvije stanice (no nadam se da je to dobitna kombinacija, doktor A uvijek kaže da je bitno uloviti onu pravu, da količina i nije toliko bitna).  
Doktor iz dežele kaže da već nakon tri mjeseca mogu ponovo u postupak, naravno neki malo jači od ovoga.
Inače od ove terapije nisam imala ama baš nikakvih nuspojava...

----------


## Mini3

> Hvala Tibi na informaciji ... koja me šokirala ... ne mogu vjerovati da ću tek za godinu dana početi s postupkom ... Onda mi stvarno nije logično da me već dr. L. nije poslao obavljati navedene pretrage ... nego sada moram čekati veljaču da bih uopće donijela potrebne papire, pa tek tada krenuti obavljati pretrage ... pa onda godišnji odmori .... znači ništa prije iduće zime ... Mako moja... poludit ću čekajući ... cure moje ... divim vam se


pa,što ti je onda rekao,za što ste se dogovorili za veljaču? ali,on ti je stvarno posveććen pacijentimaci ići ćeš u postupk čim prije sigurno. jedino je možda stvar u godinama,koliko ti je god?[/quote]

Rekao mi je da se naručim kod sestre za termin u veljači za kontrolu, kada bih trebala donijeti sve potrebne papire (vjenčani list, presliku osobne itd.) ... i da se mora obaviti određena administracija ... Inače 34-ta godina mi leži za vratom pa mi svako otezanje baš nije milo ... posljednje nalaze koje smo obavili bili su hepatitis, HIV itd... pa ne znam što mi sada slijedi ... i kako to sve funkcionira u VV ...

----------


## jane79

Nije nužno da se čeka godina dana, mi smo čekali 7 mjeseci, koliko je trebalo (uz ljetnu pauzu) da obavimo sve potrebne pretrage, naručimo ljekove itd...Ne vjerujem da će te dr. bespotrebno zavlačiti, no ono što najviše doprinese dugom čekanju su godišnji odmori i veliki broj pacijenata (VV godišnje sam napravi više postupaka nego sve ostale klinike u RH zajedno), a nedovoljan iznos sredstava na raspolaganju, zbog kojeg su npr. sve cure koje su trebale ići u postupak u prosincu odgođene za siječanj. Samo strpljenje, ili neka druga klinika...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo čekali isto otprilike godinu dana na prvi stimulirani postupak, prije smo imali jedan prirodnjak ali nije ni došlo do transfera,
Mini3 pošto si tek na početku pretraga trebat će izvjesno vrijeme do postupka, inače dr. i klinika slove kao najuspješniji u RH ali pošto nam je ovaj zakon svima jako umanjio šanse ne znam koliko ti se isplati gubiti vrijeme kod nas, naravno vani se sve plaća ali su i šanse veće, tebi sretno kako god odlučila

----------


## romanica

Mi smo  ušli u postupak za 8 mjeseci....evo danas sam opet bila gore,kiretaža je prošla,dr.je rekao da je sve u redu...sad vađenje briseva i papa(nadam se da bude OK) i ponovno krećem u borbu,nadam se da sljedeći put bude sve OK......nije mi ništa rekao za koliko vremenski bi mogla natrag,nadam se brzo...kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## romanica

Mi smo  ušli u postupak za 8 mjeseci....evo danas sam opet bila gore,kiretaža je prošla,dr.je rekao da je sve u redu...sad vađenje briseva i papa(nadam se da bude OK) i ponovno krećem u borbu,nadam se da sljedeći put bude sve dobro....nije mi ništa rekao za koliko vremenski bi mogla natrag,nadam se brzo...kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## Mini3

Drage curke,

hvala vam na informacijama i podršci ... i ja sam čula sve najbolje o VV i liječnicima i ostalom medicinskom osoblju ... i stvarno sam ostala šokirana njihovom ljubaznošću i nadasve ljudskošću ... Jasno mi je da za sve treba vrijeme, pa tako i za bebicu ... i jasno mi je da će mi trebati strpljenja, u čemu ste sve vi postale majstorice i zato ćete, uvjerena sam, uživati plodove svog truda, i strpljenja ... želim vam da to bude što prije ... uvjerena sam da je lakše kroz sve to prolaziti kad imaš percepciju o tijeku postupka ... psihički se pripremiš pa je sve lakše ... zato su mi vaša iskustva neprocijenjiva i hvala vam na tome ...

----------


## pino

ja cu opet reklamirat stranicu  :Grin:  

instrukcije o samodavanju injekcija imate ovdje: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...d=36&Itemid=63

a i o klinikama ima dosta, iako bi trebalo popunit, ali to ne mozemo bez vaseg doprinosa
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=8&Itemid=58

----------


## franka76

> Mi smo  ušli u postupak za 8 mjeseci....evo danas sam opet bila gore,kiretaža je prošla,dr.je rekao da je sve u redu...sad vađenje briseva i papa(nadam se da bude OK) i ponovno krećem u borbu,nadam se da sljedeći put bude sve dobro....nije mi ništa rekao za koliko vremenski bi mogla natrag,nadam se brzo...kakva su vaša iskustva?


ja sam imala spontani u osmom tjednu, meni je rekao tek za tri četiri mjeseca,

----------


## tanjack36

prije svega pozdrav svima..
ja sam isto na VV od 09 mj. i obavila sam papirologiju da bi mogla krenuti u postupak negdje 02 ili 03 mj 2010.
idem kod dr.L.
za sada toliko od mene..
ima li još netko za 02 ili 03 mj tu?

----------


## franka76

> prije svega pozdrav svima..
> ja sam isto na VV od 09 mj. i obavila sam papirologiju da bi mogla krenuti u postupak negdje 02 ili 03 mj 2010.
> idem kod dr.L.
> za sada toliko od mene..
> ima li još netko za 02 ili 03 mj tu?


ja idem u drgom dr L

----------


## tanjack36

super..
ja krajem prvog idem na dogovor..kad ću početi sa gonalima

----------


## tanjack36

> tanjack36 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prije svega pozdrav svima..
> ja sam isto na VV od 09 mj. i obavila sam papirologiju da bi mogla krenuti u postupak negdje 02 ili 03 mj 2010.
> idem kod dr.L.
> za sada toliko od mene..
> ima li još netko za 02 ili 03 mj tu?
> 
> ...


ja još jednom poslala istu poruku..ups

----------


## tanjack36

krajem prvog idem na pregled i počinjem sa gonalima

----------


## Mini3

> prije svega pozdrav svima..
> ja sam isto na VV od 09 mj. i obavila sam papirologiju da bi mogla krenuti u postupak negdje 02 ili 03 mj 2010.
> idem kod dr.L.
> za sada toliko od mene..
> ima li još netko za 02 ili 03 mj tu?


*tanjack možeš li mi reći nakon što si predala papire jesi li još trebala obavljati kakve nalaze u međuvremenu ... znači od 9 mjeseca čekaš za postupak? S obzirom da ću ja tek predati papire u veljači, znači da ja do ljeta sigurno nisam u postupku ...*

----------


## anastazija1

Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje cure koje ste "stare" pacijentice na VV-u a bile ste u postupku po novom zakonu dali ste trebali one famozne potvrde pravnik,psiholog itd. 
Svima želim sve najbolje u novoj godini i da nam se ispuni naša najveća želja!

----------


## jane79

> Pozdrav svima,imam jedno pitanje cure koje ste "stare" pacijentice na VV-u a bile ste u postupku po novom zakonu dali ste trebali one famozne potvrde pravnik,psiholog itd. 
> Svima želim sve najbolje u novoj godini i da nam se ispuni naša najveća želja!


Ne, za stare pacijentice ne treba nikakva dodatna administracija niti potvrde.

----------


## Ela28

Ja sam na vv od 3.2009.i još nisam imala postupak.Nadam se u 1.2010   :Mad:

----------


## mazica79

Drage cure,
trebala bi mi jedna informacija. Trebala bi vaditi hormone 3. dan ciklusa, a to mi pada u subotu, da li netko zna je li laboratorij radi subotom i da li se treba naručivati?

----------


## pepy26

Imam pitanje za rodice... 
Možete mi savjetovati  kada je najbolje doći za vađenje bete i za koliko su gotovi nalazi?  :Smile: 
Vadim betu u ponedjeljak i prvi mi je put.  :?

----------


## Bebel

> Imam pitanje za rodice... 
> Možete mi savjetovati  kada je najbolje doći za vađenje bete i za koliko su gotovi nalazi? 
> Vadim betu u ponedjeljak i prvi mi je put.  :?


Vadiš ujutro oko 8, a po rezultate dođeš kod doktora od 12-13.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu ß   :Heart:

----------


## pepy26

Puno ti hvala!!!   :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Drage cure,
> trebala bi mi jedna informacija. Trebala bi vaditi hormone 3. dan ciklusa, a to mi pada u subotu, da li netko zna je li laboratorij radi subotom i da li se treba naručivati?


Najbolje da nazoves i pitas, ako slucajno ne rade izvadi ih u petak ili ponedjeljak.Hormoni se mogu vaditi izmedju 2-og i 5-og dc.

----------


## andream

Ja ću samo dodati, da mi je neobično i tužno istovremeno gledati trenutno danima prazne stranice VV-a na kojoj se ništa ne događa... Čak i za ovo vrijeme, prerano...   :Sad:   O razlozima je ionako suvišno pisati.

----------


## sretna35

> Ja ću samo dodati, da mi je neobično i tužno istovremeno gledati trenutno danima prazne stranice VV-a na kojoj se ništa ne događa... Čak i za ovo vrijeme, prerano...    O razlozima je ionako suvišno pisati.


potpisujem andream i navijam iz sveg srca za dobra stara vremena na VV

iako danima saznajem privatno za nove trudnice s VV-a

----------


## valentine

Gore je stvarno sablasno prazno. Skroz neobična slika za VV.

Ali istina je za trudnice. Evo ja danas vadila betu - 483,2.
Jedna cura prije mene 600 i nešto.

----------


## Kadauna

> Gore je stvarno sablasno prazno. Skroz neobična slika za VV.
> 
> Ali istina je za trudnice. Evo ja danas vadila betu - 483,2.
> Jedna cura prije mene 600 i nešto.



Valentine ČESTITAM, mogu li pitati čija si ti i ova cura prije tebe pacijentica? Lučinger ili Alebić? I kakvu si stimulaciju primala ali i ona cura? 

HVALA I JOŠ JEDNOM ČESTITKE OD SRCA  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## valentine

Valentine ČESTITAM, mogu li pitati čija si ti i ova cura prije tebe pacijentica? Lučinger ili Alebić? I kakvu si stimulaciju primala ali i ona cura? 

HVALA I JOŠ JEDNOM ČESTITKE OD SRCA  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D[/quote]

Ta cura je od dr. L. Primila je 28 gonala i dobila 6 js.
Tri embrija vraćena a tri js zamrznute.

Ja sam isto od dr. L (sad - naslijedio me je od dr. J   :Wink:  
Imala sam FET (stumulacija sa 20 gonala, 16 js, sve oplođene, prvi ET - biokemijska trudnoća, 2 FET uspješan-curka od 4,5 godine i evo ovaj drugi FET).

----------


## dudadudaduda

Čestitke svim trudnicama i veseli blagdani ,a što se tiće dr. naravno da su od dr.L. ,čini mi se da je dr. A. nešto fulao u svojim protokolima s pacijenticama, ova godina nije bila njegova ,nadam se da će sljedeća biti bolje dobitna jer  sam i sama u postupku u veljači ,pa očekujem veliki +.

----------


## andream

Na žalost, nije ni jednom ni drugom lako u ovom vakuum prostoru.
Kako je meni dr A rekao, najveći problem im je upravo oplodnja samo tri js, pa sve ide prema tom cilju što je naravno nedovoljno u MPO vodama i sve se onda tome podređuje, i protokol i sve drugo. Nadamo se da je ovakvo uhodavanje samo kratkog vijeka i da će se opet sve vratiti na staro jer naravno da su onda i rezultati porazniji.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Cure koje ste bile nedavno u postupcima ne zaboravite popuniti onu anketu,  ako već niste  :Smile:  
Valentine tebi i frendici čestitam :D  :D 
A što se tiče dr. A nadam se da će se ipak okrenuti jačim stimulacijama jer izgleda da ovog nema uspjeha

----------


## ZAUZETA

Pitanjce suborke sa Petrove:  trebam drugo mišljenje pa sam mislila iskoristiti vašeg dr. L - kako se kod njega naručuje - evo, zovem ali samo se javlja sekretarica. Postoji li koji termin kad se javlja sestra na telefon?  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da obično se javi od 13-14 ako nisu već na kolektivnom odmoru jer sad bi trebali imati pauzu mjesec dana

----------


## milivoj73

nisu na kolektivnom sad sam razgovarao sa sestrama...rade do petka 18.12. (u petak malo skraćeno radi domjenka)...

----------


## ZAUZETA

znaći zvati od 13 do 14 , jel imam dobar br 235 3893 ?

----------


## ineska111

*ZAUZETA*, broj je dobar.

----------


## Mimek

ja hodočastim na VV od 1998. g. i ovakvu pustoš još nisam imala prilike vidjeti. Stvarno je tužno.
Rade do petka 18.12., a počinju opet 11.01.

valentine čestitam. 
tebi stvarno idu smrzlići. Ja bi pisala g. ministru o tvom slučaju da promijeni tu pogrešku i da nam bude još FET-usića

----------


## RuzicaSB

> valentine čestitam. 
> tebi stvarno idu smrzlići. Ja bi pisala g. ministru o tvom slučaju da promijeni tu pogrešku i da nam bude još FET-usića


x  :Love:

----------


## valentine

Hvala curke  :Smile:  

Možda bi i trebala pisati ministru.

A kaj se tiče VV, prijavljujem još jednu trudnicu, isto FET.
Bila je danas sa mnom na vađenju bete.

----------


## Šiškica

Valentine čestitam  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## kata.klik

cure čestitam svim novim trudnicama, ja sam prošle godine 20.12. vadila svoju prvu betu i saznala da sam trudna. tako mi je tužno čitati kako su čekaonice poluprazne i tužne...

----------


## milivoj73

evo mi smo jučer ispratili doktore i sestre na domjenak i dogovorili start u siječnju :D

----------


## sretna35

> evo mi smo jučer ispratili doktore i sestre na domjenak i dogovorili start u siječnju :D


baš super milivoj da si ih ispratio, prošlih nekoliko godina ja sam ispraćivala na godišnje i isto tako dočekivala među prvima nakon godišnjih, a sada konačno i ja imam pune ruke posla  :D  :D  :D 

od sveg srca vam želim uspješan postupak u siječnju

----------


## Bebel

> evo mi smo jučer ispratili doktore i sestre na domjenak i dogovorili start u siječnju :D


*milivoj73* bravo za dogovor   :D Od   :Heart:  vam želim da je dobitni.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> milivoj73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> evo mi smo jučer ispratili doktore i sestre na domjenak i dogovorili start u siječnju :D
> 
> 
> *milivoj73* bravo za dogovor   :D Od   vam želim da je dobitni.


x :D  :D  :D

----------


## amyx

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svom osoblju VV a posebno našem dr A !!!

I naravno svim pacijentima sretan Božić i ispunjenje najveće želje

----------


## nela.

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svom osoblju VV-a a posebno našem dragom dr Lučingeru!!!
Cure i vama Sretan i Blagoslovljen Božić!!!  :Love:

----------


## andy

Sretan Božić svima.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## andream

Sretan Božić dragoj ekipi VV bez kojih ne bi dočekali naš prvi Božić utroje   :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svom osoblju VV-a a posebno našem dragom dr Lučingeru!!!
> Cure i vama Sretan i Blagoslovljen Božić!!!


  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

Sretan Božić ekipi s Vuka koja je prošle godine očito jako dobro pročitala moje pismo djedu Mrazu.

----------


## pirica

> Sretan Božić dragoj ekipi VV bez kojih ne bi dočekali naš prvi Božić utroje


debeli potpis  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

> nela. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić svom osoblju VV-a a posebno našem dragom dr Lučingeru!!!
> Cure i vama Sretan i Blagoslovljen Božić!!!


potpisujem   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

> Sretan Božić ekipi s Vuka koja je prošle godine očito jako dobro pročitala moje pismo djedu Mrazu.


  :Love:  


PRIDRUŽUJEM SE ČESTITKAMA U NADI DA ĆE 2010 SVIMA NAMA DONIJETI MIR I ZADOVOLJSTVO

----------


## BHany

Svima s VV-a...divnim doktorima, sestrama, ekipi iz laba...  :Heart:  

Sretan Božić, ugodne blagdane...odmora u ugodnom i opuštenom ozračju...sretnu i uspješnu Novu godinu.

Sretno i svim suborkama i suborcima s VV-a ... s nadom u ostvarenje najveće želje, ali i svih drugih stvari koje vam obilježavaju život   :Smile:

----------


## uporna

> Svima s VV-a...divnim doktorima, sestrama, ekipi iz laba...  
> 
> Sretan Božić, ugodne blagdane...odmora u ugodnom i opuštenom ozračju...sretnu i uspješnu Novu godinu.
> 
> Sretno i svim suborkama i suborcima s VV-a ... s nadom u ostvarenje najveće želje, ali i svih drugih stvari koje vam obilježavaju život


x

----------


## lavko

Sretan Božić svima! 
Evo mi smo očito bili na VV taj zadnji dan jer je bilo svega nekoliko parova i taj dan mi se činio sretnim jer su dvije djevojke saznale sretne vijesti - nije se moglo ne primjetiti  :Smile: 

Kako smo mi tek početnici, taj dan smo dali uzorak za spermiogram i imamo prvi dogovor u Novoj g. 8 dan ciklusa.

----------


## lavko

E, da, Valentine - čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D  :D

----------


## Bebel

> Svima s VV-a...divnim doktorima, sestrama, ekipi iz laba...  
> 
> Sretan Božić, ugodne blagdane...odmora u ugodnom i opuštenom ozračju...sretnu i uspješnu Novu godinu.
> 
> Sretno i svim suborkama i suborcima s VV-a ... s nadom u ostvarenje najveće želje, ali i svih drugih stvari koje vam obilježavaju život


Debeli potpis na čestitku BHany   :Love:

----------


## blondy1

Sretne i blagoslovljene bladane svima zelim, a nek nam nova donese sto vise lijepih vijesti  :Smile: 
Pitanje: kraj je godine, imam osjecaj da sam uludo placala dopunsko zdravstveno i sad stvarno dvojim dali ga uzeti ponovo...Iskreno se nadam da cu napokon dogurati do postupka, pa molim vas koji ste vec iskusni s tim (bili u postupcima) da mi kazete svoje misljenje i slucaj -imate li "zdravu karticu "i isplati li se? 
Unaprijed hvala! Pozz

----------


## Strumpfica

Možda bi bolje pitanje bilo koliko postupak (ICSI) košta kad čovjek ima samo osnovno zdravstveno a akoliko kad ima dopunsko. da li to netko možda zna?
...ja sam isto u dilemi oko obnavljanja dopunskog...

Kad smo već kod dopunskog, ne znam da li znate ali ja sam čula da po novom ako ga ne odjavite dva mjeseca unaprijed (prije no što istekne polica) da će vam ga automatski produžiti te ako to onda nećete plaćati pokrenuti će kazneni postupak zbog neplaćanja...

----------


## ivica_k

> Kad smo već kod dopunskog, ne znam da li znate ali ja sam čula da po novom ako ga ne odjavite dva mjeseca unaprijed (prije no što istekne polica) da će vam ga automatski produžiti te ako to onda nećete plaćati pokrenuti će kazneni postupak zbog neplaćanja...


hvala ti za ovu informaciju, jer ja definitnivno nemam namjeru obnavljati tu policu, a ističe mu u veljači, pa sam na knap s odjavom!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja si od kad sam krenula u mpo pricu uplacujem dopunsko a na to me ponukalo to sto sam za svake briseve na mikrobiologiji bez dopunskog placala samo participaciju 50 i nesto kuna.Jos ako je nalaz pozitivan na kakvu bestiju pa ga moras ponoviti...Da ne pominjem sve daljnje pretrage koje su uslijedile ukljucujuci i imunoloske.Mislim da se meni osobno itekako isplatilo placati dopunsko.Sto se tice postupaka konkretno na VV nisam placala nikad nista osim injekcija ako ne bih imala svoje i Suprefakta koji ne ide na recept.E sad da li bih i koliko platila bez dopunskog to stvarno ne znam i bas me zanima ima li neko takvo iskustvo.

----------


## mimimuc

Ja nemam dopunsko a plačala sam participaciju ovako:
pregled +UZV - 25 kn
vađenje krvi -hormoni-115 kn 
na Rebru CB 180 kn
isve one boleštine prije postupka-Petrova -117 kn
to je bilo u1.mj 2009. kasnije nisam više ništa plačala ni IVF ni UZV
nedje od 3. ili 4. mj na N97 se ne plaća ništa
sada sam radila briseve i nisam ništa plačala -N97
nadam se da će ove moje informacije nekome pomoći i da se nije ništa promjenilo idem ovaj mj.na IVF -nadam se

----------


## andiko

Ja nemam apsolutno nikakvu namjeru plaćat bezobrazno skupo dopunsko. 150 kn mjesečno niti uz najbolji trud ne mogu potrošit. I još sve kaj platim čuvam račune za povrat poreza   :Grin:

----------


## andiko

da dodam...na VV sam prirodni postupak plaćala normalno kao i svi (štopericu i inekcije). Nitko nije niti pitao da li imam dopunsko.

----------


## bublica3

> ...ja sam isto u dilemi oko obnavljanja dopunskog...
> 
> Kad smo već kod dopunskog, ne znam da li znate ali ja sam čula da po novom ako ga ne odjavite dva mjeseca unaprijed (prije no što istekne polica) da će vam ga automatski produžiti te ako to onda nećete plaćati pokrenuti će kazneni postupak zbog neplaćanja...


Strumpfica apropo ovog dopunskog istina je šta kažeš da se pismeno moramo očitovat da ne želimo više opunsko osiguranje, ako se ne očitujemo onda ga automatski prdužuju!!! Koji bezobrazuk!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Ja sam im se pismeno očitovala i napisala da odustajem od dopunskog osiguranja zbog nedoličnog i nemoralnog ponašanja ministra milinovića i dok je on milinovića ne promjene da neću plaćati dopunsko.   :Laughing:   S elikim guštom sam im poslala dopis!

Da vas pitam, koliko se čeka na postupak na VV?

----------


## bublica3

popapala sam malo slova, sorry!!!

----------


## Tibi

*bublica3* na postupak se čeka oko godinu dana na VV-u

----------


## tanjack36

SVIMA OD SRCA ŽELIM PLODNU 2010 SA MALIM SMOTULJCIMA!

mi krećemo u postupak 2-3mj..dogovor nam je krajem 01 mj..

još jednom puno sreće svima

----------


## Tibi

*tanjack36* sretno i želim ti dobitni postupak   :Love:  
ja trebam doći na dogovor u 2. mjesecu sa svim nalazima i nadam se da će me brzo primiti u postupak

----------


## tanjack36

nisam napisala da sam ja 36 god i dr.L. me stavio u ubrzani postupak..
mi smo krenuli u 09 mj,pa smo dosta brzo ušli u postupak..

a sa dokumentacijom sretno..mi smo sve prikupili od psihijatra,psihologa,mišljenja drugog specijalista za potp.oplod.,pravnika(mi jesmo u braku,ali trebaš potvrdu da razumiješ sve što se tiče postupka)..naravno uz sve nalaze moje briseve,krvi za oboje..

----------


## Tibi

> Strumpfica apropo ovog dopunskog istina je šta kažeš da se pismeno moramo očitovat da ne želimo više opunsko osiguranje, ako se ne očitujemo onda ga automatski prdužuju!!! Koji bezobrazuk!   
> Ja sam im se pismeno očitovala i napisala da odustajem od dopunskog osiguranja zbog nedoličnog i nemoralnog ponašanja ministra milinovića i dok je on milinovića ne promjene da neću plaćati dopunsko.    S elikim guštom sam im poslala dopis!


curke, čitam sad o tome dopunskom što ste pisale. Zar nam doista ne treba? Mislim meni je sestra na VV rekla da si obavezno uzmem dopunsko jer će me inače koštati jako skupo postupak. E sad kad čitam vaše priče, to se onda stvarno ne isplati. 
A jel zna netko može li se od dopunskog odustati nakon mjesec/dva što ga plaćaš?

*tanjack36*, pa super što te dr.L primio tako brzo. Meni je trebalo puuunnooo duže da dočekam prvi IVF, a nisam baš u cvijetu mladosti (35 g). Stvarno ne znam o čemu ovisi, da li je prije imao više gužve ili su se bolje organizirali ili netko ima više sreće, a netko manje... stvarno ne znam... Inače on je super doktor i mogu samo reći sve najbolje za njega.

----------


## blondy1

Hvala svima na odgovorima, no ja sam joos zbunjenija...Kako vidim-nisam se na vrijeme otkazala, pa moram placati dalje...no moram li cijelu godinu ili..odjavim se i placam ta 2 mjeseca..Joooj, isto bih samo u inat Milinovicu :Shock: dustala!! Ne znam hocu li uci u postupak pocetkom godine, mozda onda malo vise saznam.. A kakva je to sifra sto spominjete-imamo li je svi mi koji smo na lijecenju tj u potpomognutoj oplodnji? Puna sam pitanja: kako se odjavljuje(mailom i li?)-ako ne odgovorite, nema ljutnje, proguglacu...ali bih isto napisala dopis slican mojoj suborki da necu placati dopunsko dok nam je doticni ministar, molim adresu na PP :Smile:  Pozdravcici!!!

----------


## BHany

kako su meni objasnili u hzzo-u - to što ste dobili, gdje vam piše da ako ne otkažete pismenim očitovanjem, automatski se nastavlja...to vam je došlo s ponudom ugovora za 2010. godinu i vrijedi od tada, dakle na kraju 2010. godine za korisnike dopunskog koji će ga uplaćivati u ovoj godini, pa prelazak u 2011.
za 2010. ste ipak (još uvijek) morali otići potpisati novi ugovor, odnosno ubaciti ispunjen formular u one njihove kutije u hzzo-u. 
ukoliko to niste učinili, na ovu godinu (2010.) se vaš ugovor neće produžiti automatski

----------


## Mona 20

curke, ima li možda kakve promjene na VV - da li su počeli zamrzavati jajne stanice? :?

----------


## Tibi

*Mona 20*, moja prijateljica je bila u postupku u 11.mjesecu i nisu joj zamrznuli jajne stanice iako su bile ocjenjene kao jako dobre   :Sad:  
Koliko sam uspjela shvatiti premala je vjerojatnost da išta bude od toga, jer kod nas (u HR) ne postoji ni dovoljno znanja ni tehnologije za to.
To sve možemo zahvaliti našem dragom ministru   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mona 20

Tibi, pa kako to, je l moguće da se nigdje kod nas u državnim bolnicama još ne zamrzavaju js? :shock:

----------


## ksena28

kad ono VV-ovci počinju raditi?

----------


## Kadauna

mislim sljedeći tjedan, dakle 11.01. VV počinje raditi. 

Što se tiče zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, Romanica je rekla da su njoj zamrznuli, ali je ona jedina koja ja je na forumu rekla da su joj zamrznuli j.s. na VV-u. Još se nitko drugi nije javio i nitko se nije javio da su j.s. uspješno odmrznute na VV-u. 

Ni u jednoj klinici u HR još nije bilo objavljenog uspješnog odmrzavanja neoplođenih j.s. 

U Vinogradskoj je zamrznuto jednoj forumašici oko 10 jajnih stanica i to zbog hiperstimulacije uopće nije moglo doći odmah do transfera, no nažalost se kasnije j.s. nisu uspješno odmrzle.

----------


## Tibi

> kad ono VV-ovci počinju raditi?


čini mi se da su cure pričale da počinju raditi 11.01.

----------


## RuzicaSB

[quote="Kadauna"]mislim sljedeći tjedan, dakle 11.01. VV počinje raditi. 

Što se tiče zamrzavanja jajnih stanica, Romanica je rekla da su njoj zamrznuli, ali je ona jedina koja ja je na forumu rekla da su joj zamrznuli j.s. na VV-u. Još se nitko drugi nije javio i nitko se nije javio da su j.s. uspješno odmrznute na VV-u. 

quote]
Ovo je i meni zapelo za oko, a i kad sam pitala na VV za zamrzavanje doktor je rekao da oni znanje i tehnologiju imaju ali je zbog preeemale sanse za uspjeh (samo 1%) takav postupak jednostavno neisplativ i zbog toga ga ne prakticiraju.E sad da li mozda samo u nekim specificnim situacijama to ne znam.

----------


## Strumpfica

Ma prekrasno!
Evo došla je Nova godina, donesen je novi proračun, a živo me zanima da li će biti što od onih obećanih sredstava za modernizaciju MPO?
Jer ako ne zamrzavaju stanice, ako ne daju anesteziju (koja btw stvarno i nije potrebna ak se mene pita), ako ne dobiju lovu za modernizaciju, ako su to sve bila ludom obećanja, crno nam se piše

----------


## Tibi

ma ništa koristi od zamrzavanja jajnih stanica. Dok se ne vratimo na zamrzavanje embrija loše nam se piše.
Dole sramotni zakon   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> *Dole sramotni zakon*

----------


## Kadauna

> Tibi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Dole sramotni zakon*


ovo sam htjela potpisati   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## kata.klik

cure, razmislite o dopunskom, s obzirom da imam nekakvih drugih problema pa mi ono sada puno znači, znam i da me niko više ne traži karticu jer imaju u sitemu uvedenu moju policu pa im više ne treba ni kod doktora opće prakse ni kod specijalista...inače da ga nemam bi se naplačala jako punooooo

----------


## RuzicaSB

> ma ništa koristi od zamrzavanja jajnih stanica. Dok se ne vratimo na zamrzavanje embrija loše nam se piše.
> Dole sramotni zakon


X

----------


## romanica

Da,meni su zamrznuli 7 stanica i nakon kiretaže u 12 mjesecu sam pitala dr.L da li se mogu osloniti na te stanice ili opet moram ispočetka....njegov odgovor je bio,ako oni vjeruju u to da onda moram i ja...vidjet ćemo u 3 mj.kaj bude iz toga

----------


## Tibi

draga *romanica*, ja ti želim da odleđivanje JS i postupak budu uspješni   :Heart:  . Nažalost čitala sam i slušala dosta o tome gdje su govorili strani MPO stručnjaci i svi do jednog su rekli da je to neefikasna metoda, te da je daleko veća uspješnost kod smrzavanja embrija. A još k tome, toj mojoj prijateljici je dr na VV-u rekao da je vjerojatnost uspješnog odleđivanja JS samo 2 % i zato joj neće zalediti  :shock: .... Zato se nadam da ćemo zajedničkim snagama uspjeti promijeniti ovaj diskriminirajući zakon.

----------


## Bebel

Svima koji startaju od ponedjeljka SRETNO  :Love:

----------


## tanjack36

Želim svima sreću od pon. koji će krenuti :D  :D

----------


## uporna

Iz mog dugogodišnjeg hodočašćenja po VV-u isplatila mi se svaka kuna dopunskog osiguranja.
I sad plaćam jer znam da kad ti jednom zatreba da se ne može samo tako aktivirati a troškovi znaju biti poprilični.

----------


## andiko

> I sad plaćam jer znam da kad ti jednom zatreba da se ne može samo tako aktivirati a troškovi znaju biti poprilični.


Može se aktivirati u jednom danu   :Grin:

----------


## anddu

Cure trebam pomoć ako je netko imao slično iskustvo. Zanima me je li netko imao iskustvo sa stimulacijom klomifenima ali za supruga. Nama je sada preporučena takva terapija pa me zanima jeli netko imao iskustva s tim i je li bilo pomaka? Suprugov spermiogram je inače jako loš, u godinu i pol dana broj spermija se smanjivao s oko milijun i pol loše pokretnih na 200 tisuća, a jednom ih uopće nije imao. Nakon postupka u 10 mj. rečeno nam je da mu je i tada nalaz bio užasno loš, te da su jedva imali matrijala za raditi. Odustali su od nas dok se broj ne poveća na barem milijun.
Sada se, nakon uzimanja čaja travara iz okolice Splita nalaz poboljšao - broj oko milijun, a povećala se i pokretljivost od loše je došla na osrednju pa su mu preporučili dakle klomifene. Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovoru.
pozzz

----------


## nevena

andiko, kako  mislis u jednom danu? pa na polici i ugovoru pise da pocinje vrijediti 30 dana od dana sklapanja police bas upravo zbog toga da ga netko nebi otvorio dan prije nego sto mu zatreba.

a za one koji su odmah potpisali policu kad je stizala na kucne adrese je pocinjalo vrijediti 15 dan od dana sklapanja police.

----------


## amariya

Što se tiče dopunskog osiguranja, u 1.mj. došli mi na VV, ja vadila hormone, a muž spermiogram. Oboje smo morali platiti oko 150, 200 kn(više se ne sjećam). Istog tog dana nazvala sam prijatelja koji radi u dopunskom da upiše muža i mene i stvarno mi je dopunsko vrijedilo od tog dana, ali što mi je to vrijedilo kad sam morala tada platiti trošak, jer kod sebe nisam imala još policu. Naknadno sam saznala da na šifru N97 se opet ne plaća (baš tada su bile neke promjene, pa su me i sestre s VV savjetovale da si uplatim-kažem nakon toga se opet nije plaćalo, ali ne znam što sve pokriva). Ja plaćam dopunsko, ne želim još brinuti i na te stvari. Sorry zbog dugog posta.

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Za početak želim svima sretnu i uspješnu, a prije svega plodnu 2010.g.! Nisam se dugo javljala i moram se sada pohvaliti; u 11/09. sam imala transfer (3embrija) i jedan je uspio! Sada sam trudna 12tj. i neopisivo sam sretna! Ostalo mi je još 5 JS ali nisu zamrznute. A što se tiče dopunskog, ja sam ga produžila. Sa dop. nisam plaćala prirodni (klomifenski) postupak u 3/09. A i sada u trudnoći svakih par dana treba recept za Utrogestan jer idu max.2 kutije na 1 rec. Onda uputnica za krv, urinokulturu, internistu itd. a to je sve 15 po 15kuna bez dopunskog.

----------


## BHany

duga30, čestitam od srca na trudnoći... kakve lijepe vijesti  :D 

inače, kao trudnica, i da nemaš dopunsko, ne bi plaćala participaciju na uputnice i recepte jer si u kategoriji oslobođenih za sve što ima veze s trudnoćom 
dakle dopunsko ti u tu svrhu sigurno ne treba
isto je  i sa šifrom n97 - tako da se kasnije, kako su cure pisala, tijekom prošle godine nisu plaćali postupci (pa ni klomifenski) bez obzira ima li se ili nema dopunsko
ali, da i ja sam imala dopunsko prošle godine jer sam išla u postupak početkom prošle godine kada su još tvrdili da šifra n97 nije oslobođena plaćanja participacije, srećom kasnije se to promijenilo

----------


## duga30

*BHany* hvala! Zaboravila sam napisati da sam pitala na HZZO-u kakava je situacija sa trudnicama. Za ovo imaš pravo, ali žena mi je preporučila da nastavim s dopun. jer sve što nema veze sa trudnoćom se plaća, dakle kod zubara, npr.upala grla i sl. Moja prijateljica je plaćala u prirodnom postupku nekakve katetere i još nešto (ne sjećam se iznosa) jer su bili prekoračili dopušten broj postupaka (a nije imala dop.os.).

----------


## gričanka

*Duga30* čestitam!  :D 
Svim Wovkama koje se spremaju u akciju želim puuuuno sreće i da na 
kraju 2010. budu mame!   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> Ostalo mi je još 5 JS ali nisu zamrznute.


Duga čestitam ti, ali što ti ovo znači?

----------


## duga30

Hvala cure na čestitkama! *ksena28* da, nisam to baš pojasnila. Srce me boli kada moram reći da su JS završile u smeću, nakon toliko patnje! Na punkciji sam imala 15-ak JS od toga 8 dobrih. Dakle 3 su stavljene u oplodnju a ostale su zavšile u smeću. Kad sam dr. L pitala šta s ostalim JS rekao je da se samo iznimno dobre zamrzavaju, i da im je jako mali postotak preživljavanja kad ih se odmrzava. Kada sam opet pitala odgovor je bio u smislu: Bolje da me to ne pitaš! Znači i njemu je teško reći da su bačene i da nas je ministar dobro zeznuo. To je bio sam početak 11.mj. Ne znam da li se od tada nešto promijenilo.

----------


## bublica3

*duga* to što čitam je STRAŠNO po pitanju bačenih jajnih stanica, i to ti je naš zakon   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

----------


## bublica3

*duga* ČESTITAM   :D

----------


## Tibi

*duga* čestitam od srca i želim ti urednu i bezbrižnu trudnoću   :Heart:  
Mojoj prijateljici su isto u 11. mj bacili mislim 7 JS, vratili 3 - beta 0   :Sad:   i sad opet sve iz početka. Prestrašno!!!!

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Duga* cestitam draga!I meni je prestrasno to sa sudbinom viska jajnih stanica bez obzira na ishod postupka jer svaka od nas se rodi s odredjenim brojem i kad se i jedna baci je velika steta, nikad ne znas koja je mogla biti ona prava. :/

----------


## duga30

Hvala svima! Ja sam imala sreću što sam uspjela iz 2.stimul. postupka. Prirodni su bili sa praznim JS. Nakon oba IVF-a nastupila je borba sa cistama, i sad imam 1 veliku i par malih i naravno da se bojim kako ce to utjecati na trudnoću. Ono što želim reći je da je ministra i ostale u Vladi briga za naše organizme i kakvu nam štetu rade stimulacije. Moji jajnici su reagirali cistama koje su lako mogle biti tumori. I sad neka oni kažu da je bolje bezuspješno zamrzavanje JS nego koliko-toliko uspješno zamrzavanje embrija!

----------


## Tibi

Ma joj užas jedan. Ja sam nakon IVF-a imala 7 cisti od kojih je jedna bila 15 cm u promjeru, a ostale nešto manje. Srećom nakon pola godine su se uspjele ispuhati, ali je isto bilo neizvjesno u što će se razviti. Još sam dobila 7 kg zbog stimulacije i sad ih se ne mogu riješiti   :Mad:

----------


## kata.klik

ja sam nakon stimulacije imala cistu, veličine otprilike 9x7 cm...poprilično veliku, ostala sam trudna i cista je sama od sebe otišla u prvih 9 tjedana trudnoće....rekli su mi da ako ne ode da se to uspješno rješava negdje oko 23 tjedna trudnoće, nisam više sigurna...

a što se dopunskog tiče, razmislite o situaciji da ga nemate, i onda na sam kraj trudnoće odlučite uplatiti za svaki slučaj. pa nakon mjesec dana završite na hitnoj, jednoj drugoj trećoj...pa vas svagdje traže karticu, pa onda završite na operaciji..i lječenju koje će trajati otprilike 8-9 mjeseci u najboljem slučaju, dali imate predođbu koliko to sve košta? mislim da 80 kn mjesečno stvarno nije neki trošak pa makar i nikada u životu nebile bolesne...

----------


## kata.klik

ja sam nakon stimulacije imala cistu, veličine otprilike 9x7 cm...poprilično veliku, ostala sam trudna i cista je sama od sebe otišla u prvih 9 tjedana trudnoće....rekli su mi da ako ne ode da se to uspješno rješava negdje oko 23 tjedna trudnoće, nisam više sigurna...

a što se dopunskog tiče, razmislite o situaciji da ga nemate, i onda na sam kraj trudnoće odlučite uplatiti za svaki slučaj. pa nakon mjesec dana završite na hitnoj, jednoj drugoj trećoj...pa vas svagdje traže karticu, pa onda završite na operaciji..i lječenju koje će trajati otprilike 8-9 mjeseci u najboljem slučaju, dali imate predođbu koliko to sve košta? mislim da 80 kn mjesečno stvarno nije neki trošak pa makar i nikada u životu nebile bolesne...

----------


## ksena28

*Duga*, sad mi je žao što sam pitala... oprosti!

----------


## ksena28

*kata.klik*, slažem se u potpunosti s tobom. nadam se da će sve kod tebe biti ok, žao mi je što te tako strefilo... drži se!

a vis a vis dopunskog, u trudnoći, koliko sam čula, za svaki medicinski problem nevezan za to stanje plaćaš participaciju ako nemaš dopunsko!

----------


## tanjack36

Suborke kad sve to čitam kaj se može dogoditi i prolongirati cijeli postupak..ustvari me hvata panika obzirom da bude meni u 2ili3 mj.prvi puta..
ja za sada moram naručit Gonale..a za dalje ne znam kako ide postupak

----------


## Tibi

draga *tanjack36* samo hrabro u postupak i pozitivno razmišljaj. Možda baš taj prvi put bude dobitni, a ako i ne bude bit će slijedeći   :Heart:  . Naravno da lijekovi koje uzimamo u postupcima nisu bezazleni i imaju svoje nuspojave, ali na kraju kad sve zbrojiš i oduzmeš važan je konačan cilj - a to je toliko željena bebica   :Saint:  . Što se postupka tiče ne brini, sve će ti doktor objasniti.

----------


## tanjack36

Tibi hvala ti na ohrabrenju..

----------


## yasmina

drage moje, kako radi vuk vrhovec ovih dana?
jesu li ne godišnjem?

----------


## tanjack36

POČUNJU U PON. 11.1

----------


## yasmina

hvala...
svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## duga30

*Ksena* ne treba ti biti žao! Treba biti žao ovima koji su na vlasti i koji nam kroje sudbinu! Kao da nam i bez tog glupog zakona nije dovoljno teško! No ja sam vječiti optimista pa vjerujem da će taj glupi zakon kad tad pasti! Sad bi mi ministar rekao: Pa šta hoćeš, jesi zatrudnila unutar novog zakona?! Jesam, ali kada se odlučim za drugo dijete, kroz 2-3god. umijesto da idem po smrzlića, morat ću ponovo na stimulaciju! Ali nisam ja jedina, ima nas puno, nažalost! O dopunskom sam već napisala (provjereno na HZZO-u), sve što nije vezano uz trudnoću se plaća ako se nema dop.os; participacija, vađenje krvi, zubar isl.

----------


## Ela28

Curke trebam broj mobitel doca A.Prijateljica je ostala trudna prirodnim putem i više neće ići gore pa mu to želi javiti jer u pon.počinju raditi.pliz broj na pvt  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

Curke hvala za broj.Pusa  :Smile:

----------


## nela.

cure koje krećete u postupke želim vam puno sreće  :Love:

----------


## Biene

"Stare" pacijentice koje ovih dana idete na VV, javite što od papirologije zbog zakona moramo obaviti i mi.
Hoćemo li i mi do psiholaga da nam objasni stresnost MPO borbe?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tibi

Jel nije bilo rečeno da stari pacijenti neće morati donositi te papire?  Ja hodam gore od 2000-te godine i ako ću morati sve to skupa sada vaditi onda stvarno   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## marta26

morati cemo svi, na zalost i mi koje smo vec to prosle nekoliko puta. ja sam sada na sv duhu, pa cu vam javiti kako su tamo procedure, mozda nekome pomogne, idem preksutra. kako dr veli nekim curama, da cemo to u toku postupka rjesavati, pa mozda i na vv tako bude

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Jel nije bilo rečeno da stari pacijenti neće morati donositi te papire?  Ja hodam gore od 2000-te godine i ako ću morati sve to skupa sada vaditi onda stvarno


Da bilo je receno, meni je doktor sam rekao da kao stari pacijent ne trebam potvrde.Ne vjerujem da se nesto moglo promijeniti preko godisnjeg no pitat cu za svaki slucaj kad opet nazovem iduci tjedan.

----------


## Reni76

Trebam danas nazvati dr. Alebića na mob., ali zaboravila sam papir na kojem mi je napisao broj. Molim vas, ako netko im ada mi pošalje na pp. Hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

Reni76   PP poslan

----------


## Reni76

> Reni76   PP poslan



 :Kiss:

----------


## marijana zd

> Jel nije bilo rečeno da stari pacijenti neće morati donositi te papire?  Ja hodam gore od 2000-te godine i ako ću morati sve to skupa sada vaditi onda stvarno


Stari pacijenti ne moraju nositi nikakve papire. Samo nalaz briseva i pape.

----------


## Tibi

hvala *marijana zd*   :Love:  
Je, znam za papu i briseve. To je i meni napisao na nalaz da donesem slijedeći put...

----------


## BHany

da li se netko jučer uspio čuti s vv-om ili doktorima?

jesu li počeli?

----------


## tanjack36

evo ja sam bila uporna jučer od 13-14H naručuju i uspjela sam

naručena 27.1.-tako je dogovor i bio u 11 mj.sa dr.L karajem prvog mjeseca..

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam jučer zvala ko blesava i telefon uopče nije niti zvonio. odložile su slušalicu sa strane i danas u jutro sam se uspjela naručiti kod dr. A.
19.01...pa to je jako blizu...
opet sve iz početka..ajme..!!
ali nema predaje!

----------


## Tibi

bravo cure, sretno u postupcima   :Love:  
Ja moram idući tjedan napraviti papa test i briseve pa se naručujem čim nalazi budu gotovi. Nadam se da će se doktor smilovati i brzo me primiti u postupak   :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

Ipak je istina.....* i "stare" pacijentice će sukladno novome zakonu morati i na VV obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje* - upravo kako to provode već neke klinike ali i kao što su neki predviđali i najavljivali....

----------


## Kadauna

> Ipak je istina.....* i "stare" pacijentice će sukladno novome zakonu morati i na VV obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje* - upravo kako to provode već neke klinike ali i kao što su neki predviđali i najavljivali....


zaboravih reći..... i stare će pacijentice *morati ići po 2. mišljenje nekog drugog MPO eksperta u nekoj drugoj klinici*

----------


## BHany

ajme k. ovo je strašno...nakon 10 godina...

----------


## nela.

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ipak je istina.....* i "stare" pacijentice će sukladno novome zakonu morati i na VV obaviti pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje* - upravo kako to provode već neke klinike ali i kao što su neki predviđali i najavljivali....
> 
> 
> zaboravih reći..... i stare će pacijentice *morati ići po 2. mišljenje nekog drugog MPO eksperta u nekoj drugoj klinici*


e ženo odakle ti to jesi li bila gore i tamo su ti tako rekli?

----------


## Tibi

Nakon 10 godina što hodočastim gore sad mi treba pravno i psihološko savjetovanje i mišljenje drugog MPO. Znam da nisu ovi na VV-u krivi jer tako su dobili naputak, ali mislim stvarno....   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Je li ima negdje topic na kojem se pričalo gdje to možemo obaviti - po mogućnosti besplatno?

----------


## blondy1

Stvarno mi se place!!! Hvala Bogu na ovom forumu, ali kad sve ovo procitam-bolje bi mi bilo u neznanju!! Kao da nam nije dovoljno tesko i stresno s tim nasim dijagnozama, cekam mengu vec ohoho (PCOS), kad dode ne znam hocu li ih uspjeti dobiti od 13-14h,1.dc, pa zamjena na poslu ,pa put Zg, pa ce mi onda reci da napravim papu i briseve (a to nije rekao prije), pa ce me slati na savjetovanje...Kako se nositi sa svim tim pozitivno, hodati okolo opustena, nasmijana, sretna?? Ima netko savjet? Slobodno pisite na pp! Pozz , sretno nam u novoj!!!

----------


## Biene

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kadauna prvotno napisa
> ...


Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje organizirano je na VV. Idem u četvrtak na VV pa vam javim više info.

----------


## BHany

ajd sad ponovo jer nisam pazila na satu   :Embarassed:  

jel će biti dovoljno to jednom obaviti...ili treba za svaki novi postupak?

----------


## Kadauna

ja bih rekla da je dovoljno 1x napraviti P&P savjetovanje kao i dobiti 2. mišljenje MPO liječnika za IVF.

----------


## BHany

nadam se

----------


## anddu

Sad im trebaju potvrde, a u 10 mjesecu za 'stare' pacijente nisu trebale, a isto je bio na snazi novi zakon. Strašno. Ako koga zanima potvrde pravnika i psihologa mogu se nabaviti i u Obiteljskim centrima, upravo sam zvala svoj centar. 
Sretno svima

----------


## ksena28

aj me prosvijetli, što je to Obiteljski centar?

----------


## BHany

znam za obiteljske centre

ksena, imaš ih u svim županijama - mislim da je besplatno - pino se bavila s tim, može se naći u raspravama  - mislim da ima nešto i na web stranici

ja bih ipak voljela to obaviti na vv-u, ako je tako kako kaže biene

----------


## marta26

evo bila sam na sv duhu i dr mi je rekao da prije postupka donesem potvrdu da smo vjencani iliti vjencani list, te mu je bilo vazno da imam markere na hepatitis i hiv, a za psihica nis nije spomenuo, a ja onda nisam ni pitala. al koliko sam shvatila od drugih cura, tamo to ide paralelka s postupkom. evo drage moje, nadam se da sam malo pomogla, rekla sam da cu javiti. za drugo misljenje vam je dovoljno ako ste mozda vec bili u nekom postupku u drugoj bolnici pa samo tu povijes bolesti dofurate, barem mislim da bi trebalo biti tako. pusa i izdrzati cemo mi sve, to je neupitno, samo se nadam da nam svima skupa nece trebati previse vremena da dodjemo do smotuljka. mene jos pere strah da necu nikada ali nadam se da ce to proci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anddu

Voljela bih i ja sve obaviti na VV, samo ako se ništa ne plaća. Negdje sam čitala da se jedna potvrda plaća 300, a druga 150 kuna, a u Obiteljskim centrima bi trebalo biti besplatno.

----------


## tanjack36

evo ja bi se malo uključila..

u 10 mj sam obavila psihologa(300,00)
psihijatra (uputnica)
jav,bilježnik(ima ovlasti kao i pravnik) za potvrdu - cca 245,00

to sve sam obavila u čk jer vv još nije imao organizirano..
i naravno vjenčani list
dr.mišljenje kod dr.Kune- jedna rečenica da se slaže za postupak(NOSILA SAM POV.BOLESTI SA VV OD DR.L.)
nalaze imam od 7 mj.,ali ću ih sve ponoviti(briseve i papa) mada nije dr.ništa rekao,ali nalazi vrijede nekih 6 mj. pa idem na sigurno..
27.1. naručena
evo mala pomoć od mene

----------


## nevena

Bhany imas li mozda neki link gdje se pisalo o tim obiteljskim centrima. i jel netko zna gdje se oni nalaze u zagrebu, kako do njih doci, bilo sto?

----------


## BHany

cure hvala na info  :Heart:  

ali zašto se mi sad tu čudimo...
zato što smo (nas dosta jesenas) već išle u postupke po novom zakonu, i sve te novoizmišljotine novg zakona nam na vv-u kao starim pacijenticama koje gore imaju kartone neke i po 10 godina nije trebalo

ljuti nas što su zasigurno dobili novo tumačenje koje nas to traži


nevena i ostali...
evo linkova kome treba 
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...8387fb18d5961b

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

http://www.sretneveze.com/brak/obiteljski-centri.html

pogledajte i ovo

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

----------


## BHany

> ljuti nas što su zasigurno dobili novo tumačenje koje nas to traži


a onda se ja pitam...kako je tumačenje lako napisati i promijeniti, nekako uvijek na našu štetu...hoće li netko nakon određenog vremena dati tumačenje da to moramo ponavljati prije svakog postupka - zašto bi nam zakonodavac išao olakšavati, kad mu je očito cilj da nam što više oteža :/

----------


## nevena

Bhany hvala. strasno je to.........

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure, 
trebale bi mi neke informacije. Da li znate je li se za vadit hormone treba naručivati i ako da znate li možda broj? Iato tako da li znate od koliko radi laboratorij i gdje se on nalazi? Sutra mi pada 3. dan ciklusa i trebala bi to obaviti.
Hvala puno!

----------


## BHany

ne znam da li se naručuje
lab. je na istom katu gdje i doktori, samo na suprotnoj strani
dakle, 2. kat lijevo - mislim da je soba 403

----------


## amariya

Za vađenje hormona se ne naručuje. Predaje se uputnica na onaj središnji šalter.

----------


## Gabi

Pacijenti VV se ne trebaju naručivati za vađenje hormona, ali svi ostali trebaju (iskusila na svojoj koži kad mi je trebalo za Mb pa su me skoro otpilili). Lab. radi od 7.30.

 :Bye:   svima

----------


## andy

U ovoj državi ljudi pobudale od silne birokracije,kao da mi nije dovoljno saznanje da prirodno vrlo vjerojatno neću biti mama,pa sad još trebamo i psihološke procjene. :shock: Buhu,šta me do sad nije ubilo definitivno me mora ojačati.Neznam za vas ostale ali dođe mi da urlam na sav glas.
Svima želim sreću u postupcima.  :Kiss:

----------


## mazica79

Hvala vam drage cure na odgovorima, zanima me još je li znate je li obično na vađenju hormona gužva i je li se dugo čeka na red?

----------


## Bebel

> Tibi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel nije bilo rečeno da stari pacijenti neće morati donositi te papire?  Ja hodam gore od 2000-te godine i ako ću morati sve to skupa sada vaditi onda stvarno     
> 
> 
> Da bilo je receno, meni je doktor sam rekao da kao stari pacijent ne trebam potvrde.Ne vjerujem da se nesto moglo promijeniti preko godisnjeg no pitat cu za svaki slucaj kad opet nazovem iduci tjedan.


Definitivno nije trebalo u 12 mj. prošle godine jer sam ja pitala L. trebam li obaviti, ali vjerojatno su u ministarstvu   :Evil or Very Mad:  zaprimili prigovor novih pacijenata pa moramo svi (diskriminacija i sl.).
Kad sam bila gore sestre su organizirale pravno i psihološko savjetovanje za jedan par, ali tad na žalost nisam ulazila u detalje. 
Mislim da jedni rade od 8, a drugi od 12 (bar sam tako načula) pa molim cure koje idu gore da nam pošalju svježi info. Hvala
Mislim da je ovo samo dokaz da na žalost ništa od Ustavnog suda i promjena zakona  :Sad:

----------


## nevena

cure, sad citam na topicu o potpomognutoj na svetom duhu, marta 26 kaze da ne rade prirodnjake niti na VV. pa sta je to sad? pa zasto?

ovo sve gore i gore............

----------


## Ela28

Cure jel se još naručuje samo od 13-14h?Jutros sam procurila i trebam doći na pregled 3.dan sad me brine hoće me htjeti naručiti za subotu?Da već jednom krenem u postupak.Moram biti uporna i iskreno se nadam da ću ih dobiti na telefon :/

----------


## Ela28

Cure jel se još naručuje samo od 13-14h?Jutros sam procurila i trebam doći na pregled 3.dan sad me brine hoće me htjeti naručiti za subotu?Da već jednom krenem u postupak.Moram biti uporna i iskreno se nadam da ću ih dobiti na telefon :/

----------


## nela.

ma super a ja sutra trebam gore 3 dan ciklusa i da započnem s klomifenima.
U 11 mj sam odgođena zbog prekoračenja limita sad pišete da ne rade prirodnjake .
Jednostavno dođe mi da urlaaam

----------


## nela.

cure jel bila koja danas gore ajd molim vas pišite jel rade prirodnjake i što je s papirologijom što se tiče starih pacijenata

Nitko ništa ne javlja  :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

cure, ne "panicarite" dok vam dr. osobno ne kaze, sve je individualno (vise manje), nigdje ne pise da se prirodni ne rade, sigurna sam da postoje slucajevi kad je to jedina opcija i pretpostavljam da je tad neupitno

----------


## BHany

> Cure jel se još naručuje samo od 13-14h?Jutros sam procurila i trebam doći na pregled 3.dan sad me brine hoće me htjeti naručiti za subotu?Da već jednom krenem u postupak.Moram biti uporna i iskreno se nadam da ću ih dobiti na telefon :/


da

----------


## nela.

evo baš sad čitam da je jedna forumašica u vinogradskoj bila danas dogovorila prirodnjak s klomifenima znači da nije zakonom zabranjeno radit prirodnjake

----------


## Ela28

> ma super a ja sutra trebam gore 3 dan ciklusa i da započnem s klomifenima.
> U 11 mj sam odgođena zbog prekoračenja limita sad pišete da ne rade prirodnjake .
> Jednostavno dođe mi da urlaaam



Ista situacija je i sa mnom  :Sad:

----------


## Biene

I stare pacijentice trebaju proći pravni i psihološko savjetovalište. Ono je organizirano  na VV od 11.30 do 12.30, ali naravno ne trebate to obaviti na VV, možete se snaći kako vam je zgodnije. Trebamo i mišljenje drugog MPO ginekologa. 
Za pp savjetovanje na VV se naručujete kod sestara.
Provjerena info od danas.

----------


## Ela28

Evo mene naručili za sutra u 7:30h iako mi je to 2.dan ciklusa.Odmah su se javili na telefon u 13h  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> I stare pacijentice trebaju proći pravni i psihološko savjetovalište. Ono je organizirano  na VV od 11.30 do 12.30, ali naravno ne trebate to obaviti na VV, možete se snaći kako vam je zgodnije. Trebamo i mišljenje drugog MPO ginekologa. 
> Za pp savjetovanje na VV se naručujete kod sestara.
> Provjerena info od danas.


Meni sad na telefon nisu to spominjali valjda ću sutra sve saznati :/

----------


## Tibi

> I stare pacijentice trebaju proći pravni i psihološko savjetovalište. Ono je organizirano  na VV od 11.30 do 12.30, ali naravno ne trebate to obaviti na VV, možete se snaći kako vam je zgodnije. Trebamo i mišljenje drugog MPO ginekologa. 
> Za pp savjetovanje na VV se naručujete kod sestara.
> Provjerena info od danas.


Hvala ti na ovoj informaciji. Da li možda znaš je li se što plaća i koliko?

----------


## BHany

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I stare pacijentice trebaju proći pravni i psihološko savjetovalište. Ono je organizirano  na VV od 11.30 do 12.30, ali naravno ne trebate to obaviti na VV, možete se snaći kako vam je zgodnije. Trebamo i mišljenje drugog MPO ginekologa. 
> Za pp savjetovanje na VV se naručujete kod sestara.
> Provjerena info od danas.
> 
> 
> Meni sad na telefon nisu to spominjali valjda ću sutra sve saznati :/


meni sad na telefon rekli da misle da ne trebam, al da ćemo još vidjeti kad dođem (pacijentica sam im od 2001. god.) :?

----------


## amariya

Ela, jesu li ti možda rekli da u subotu ne rade kad su te naručili u petak a to ti je 2.dc? Ja trebam danas dobiti pa se brinem ako dobijem danas kasno ili sutra.

----------


## BHany

rade i subotom, ali nastoje smanjiti opseg, na one koji nužno moraju doći tako da i većinu onih kojima je subota 3 dc naručuju u petak, no ako ti se tako poklopi pa se ne uspiješ čuti s njima, sigurno ćete primiti u subotu

----------


## Biene

Mislim da se pp savjetovanje na VV ne plaća.
BHany, ja sam na VV od 2008. Ne kužim kako će to oni određivati, možda si dr. misli da sam zrela za psihijatra  :Laughing:  , ma šalim se na svoj račun iako me sve to jakooo  iscrpljuje. No odraditi ćemo i to.

----------


## BHany

ma ne znam jel to uopće ima koje si godine krenula - ako je to bilo prije stupanja na snagu novog zakona - zato sam  :Confused:  
no ništa, vidjet ću kad dođem kod dr.L. (a ja htjela sve unaprijed rješiti ako već treba  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## amariya

Hvala BHany. Jeste li možda čuli kako će se rješavati "mišljenje drugog MPO stručnjaka"? Bilo bi lijepo da za nas pacjete koji smo već bili na postupcima da oni pošalju naše kartone ili dokumentaciju pa da ovi samo potvrde i gotovo. Koma mi je da još po Zagrebu lutam po klinikama i molim doktore koji su ionako u gužvi da me prime, pogledaju našu bijedu od papira i napišu potvrdu. Strah me onog "dođite sutra" jer nisam iz ZG. 
Provjerila sam da se u Obiteljkom centru obavljaju savjetovanja i čula sam da je besplatno pa milim da mi je to jednostavnije nego na VV, ali bumo videli.

----------


## blondy1

Hej drage- i ja sam narucena sutra 2.d.c., ne zbog smanjivanja subotnje kvote vec zbog tog sto dr. A u sub nema. Upravo se isplakah, ne znam hocu li stici na posao sutra (nemam zamjenu, nisam iz Zga), a i poslije posla moram u Zagreb...Ja sam zivi dokaz-nista ne planirajte, sigurno ce se nesto izokrenuti :Sad: . Ajme, bas sam u losoj fazi, moram se skulirati...Dok sutra opet ne cujem ko zna sto....Pozdrav!!

----------


## amariya

Baš ste me razveselile jer ja sam A. pacijent, ali eto dago mi da sam saznala. U iščekivanju sam menge i nekako sam se nadala da ću dobiti danas (28 dc.) jer onda ne moram objašnjavati na poslu zašto me nema i zbog bolovanja, a sad se moram moliti da ne dobijem do subote jer mi onda ovaj ciklus propada. Svaki dan neka glupost u vezi pmog postupka, a još nisam ni krenula u postupak. Znam da trebam čuvati živce za ono što me čeka, ali ....

----------


## amariya

Baš ste me razveselile jer ja sam A. pacijent, ali eto dago mi da sam saznala. U iščekivanju sam menge i nekako sam se nadala da ću dobiti danas (28 dc.) jer onda ne moram objašnjavati na poslu zašto me nema i zbog bolovanja, a sad se moram moliti da ne dobijem do subote jer mi onda ovaj ciklus propada. Svaki dan neka glupost u vezi pmog postupka, a još nisam ni krenula u postupak. Znam da trebam čuvati živce za ono što me čeka, ali ....

----------


## Biene

> Hvala BHany. Jeste li možda čuli kako će se rješavati "mišljenje drugog MPO stručnjaka"? Bilo bi lijepo da za nas pacjete koji smo već bili na postupcima da oni pošalju naše kartone ili dokumentaciju pa da ovi samo potvrde i gotovo. Koma mi je da još po Zagrebu lutam po klinikama i molim doktore koji su ionako u gužvi da me prime, pogledaju našu bijedu od papira i napišu potvrdu. Strah me onog "dođite sutra" jer nisam iz ZG. 
> Provjerila sam da se u Obiteljkom centru obavljaju savjetovanja i čula sam da je besplatno pa milim da mi je to jednostavnije nego na VV, ali bumo videli.


Dr napiše tvoju povijest bolesti i u zadnjoj rečenici moli drugo mišljenje kolege, s tim papirom ideš  u neku drugu kliniku kod dr kod kojeg si se prije naručila i treba ti uputnica za pregled i drugo mišljenje.
Joj amaraya, _da oni pošalju naše kartone ili dokumentaciju pa da ovi samo potvrde i gotovo_, ja živim u Hrvatskoj, a ti?
mala šala  :Kiss:

----------


## Ela28

> Ela, jesu li ti možda rekli da u subotu ne rade kad su te naručili u petak a to ti je 2.dc? Ja trebam danas dobiti pa se brinem ako dobijem danas kasno ili sutra.


Nisu mi spominjali subotu.Nego me htjela naručiti u ponedjeljak pa rekla joj to će vam biti već 5.dan ciklusa,pa sam pričekala na vezi dok je otišla pitati doktora,pa mi rekla sutra u 7:30h :D 
I ja sam računala da ću jučer dobiti jer mi je bio 28.dan.ali eto bolje i sad nego za vikend  :Smile:

----------


## laky

imali tko saznanja trebam li na psiholosko savjetovanje i za FET a imam curicu već?
Cure koje su bile na FET molim kratko objasnjenje kako ide koji dan trebam biti na VV ,naručit ću se već ranije i imaju li liste čekanja.Planiram tek u rujnu ali bolje da odmah počnem jer tko zna kolikosad traje procedura

----------


## valentine

> imali tko saznanja trebam li na psiholosko savjetovanje i za FET a imam curicu već?
> Cure koje su bile na FET molim kratko objasnjenje kako ide koji dan trebam biti na VV ,naručit ću se već ranije i imaju li liste čekanja.Planiram tek u rujnu ali bolje da odmah počnem jer tko zna kolikosad traje procedura


Meni nije trebalo psihološko savjetovanje za FET. 

A kaj se tiče procedure, skoro da je i nema.
Znači, nazoveš i naruče te 8 dc i tada krećeš s folikulometrijom. 
Dr. odredi kad je transfer. 
Nema liste čekanja za FET.

Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## laky

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## laky

hvala   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ako su pp savjetovaliste organizirali na VV onda je to odlicno, najmanji problem je naruciti se i odraditi i to pro forme da ne bi bilo problema sa zakonom.Sto se tice drugog misljenja vjerujem da uvazavaju ako smo vec bili na nekoj drugoj klinici u postupku  (to cu jos pitati za svaki slucaj ali mislim da to prolazi) bez obzira privatna ili drzavna.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ako su pp savjetovaliste organizirali na VV onda je to odlicno, najmanji problem je naruciti se i odraditi i to pro forme da ne bi bilo problema sa zakonom.Sto se tice drugog misljenja vjerujem da uvazavaju ako smo vec bili na nekoj drugoj klinici u postupku  (to cu jos pitati za svaki slucaj ali mislim da to prolazi) bez obzira privatna ili drzavna.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo i mene, trebala bih dobiti mengu u subotu pa mi treći dan spada u ponedjeljak kada mi je i dr. A  rekao da dođem sa nalazima od pape i brisevima. Da li znate šta se radi taj "treći dan"  jer dok ja porđem to savjetovanje i drugo mišljenje papa će mi već zastariti pa onda opet sve ispočetka   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Živio naš ministar   :Mad:  

pretpostavljam da se približava rok prilagodbe od 6 mjeseci pa VV polako uvodi sve što zakon predviđa, pa tako i p&p savjetovanje za SVE pa i stare pacijentice, 2. mišljenje MPO stručnjaka za SVE pa i stare pacijentice, samo se pitam kad će na VV-u uvesti anesteziju koja je također najavljivana?

----------


## laky

mozda mi pokrenu postupak utvrđivanja jesam li sposobna biti roditelji za LU   :Evil or Very Mad:  

mrzim Milinovića,mrzim HDZ,mrzimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Tibi

> Evo i mene, trebala bih dobiti mengu u subotu pa mi treći dan spada u ponedjeljak kada mi je i dr. A  rekao da dođem sa nalazima od pape i brisevima. Da li znate šta se radi taj "treći dan"  jer dok ja porđem to savjetovanje i drugo mišljenje papa će mi već zastariti pa onda opet sve ispočetka


ne vjerujem da će ti odgoditi postupak zbog toga. Pa budeš donijela nalaze od p&p naknadno. Inače 3.dan je uzv i uputa kako koristiti propisanu terapiju...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> TOMISLAVA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Evo i mene, trebala bih dobiti mengu u subotu pa mi treći dan spada u ponedjeljak kada mi je i dr. A  rekao da dođem sa nalazima od pape i brisevima. Da li znate šta se radi taj "treći dan"  jer dok ja porđem to savjetovanje i drugo mišljenje papa će mi već zastariti pa onda opet sve ispočetka  
> 
> 
> ne vjerujem da će ti odgoditi postupak zbog toga. Pa budeš donijela nalaze od p&p naknadno. Inače 3.dan je uzv i uputa kako koristiti propisanu terapiju...


Riječi ti se pozlatile, već je godina dana od kad sam došla na VV i nikako krenut    :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

> Živio naš ministar   
> 
> pretpostavljam da se približava rok prilagodbe od 6 mjeseci pa VV polako uvodi sve što zakon predviđa, pa tako i p&p savjetovanje za SVE pa i stare pacijentice, 2. mišljenje MPO stručnjaka za SVE pa i stare pacijentice, samo se pitam kad će na VV-u uvesti anesteziju koja je također najavljivana?


Čisto sumnjam da će uvesti anesteziju jer bi vjerojatno morali zaposliti još i anesteziologa, a znamo i sami u kakvim uvjetima naši doktori i sestre rade tako da sumnjam da imaju budgeta za povisivanje standarda. A srećom imamo mi našu sestru Gogu koja nas drži za ručicu u tim gadnim trenucima  :Heart:

----------


## pčelica2009

Mislim da je Kadauna mislila na vensku analgezu za koju nije potreban anesteziolog a bockanje ništa ne osjetiš.Lagano si usporen ali ništa ne osjetiš a pri svijesti si.Onaj tko je prošao bez anestezije i sa ovakvim načinom-vjerujem da bira ovaj drugi.Koliko god mi bile hrabre-zašto trpiti bol?Jer svaki puta je drugačije i ne znaš ustvari da li će te jako boliti ili malo.

----------


## mimimuc

cure , kad je najbolje da sutra zovem dr.A  u ordinaciju ili ako mi možete dati broj moba ,trebam ga hitno,

----------


## cerise

hej cure...samo da pitam.... meni je doktor rekao da dodem u drugom mjesecu za dogovor kad bi opet krenula u drugi postupak za IVF,dal da ja dodem samo sa uputnicom ili da nazovem i narucim se,vidim da Vas puno zove pa sam sad malo zbunjena.... sve se bojim kakva je situacija tamo   :Embarassed:

----------


## marijana zd

Moraš zvati i naručiti se.

----------


## marijana zd

> cure , kad je najbolje da sutra zovem dr.A  u ordinaciju ili ako mi možete dati broj moba ,trebam ga hitno,


Najbolje ti je zvati oko 14 sati, a broj mob. je091 5584295.

----------


## Biene

Cure br moba se šalje na pp

----------


## mimimuc

cure , hvala , primila pp-e

zovem sutra-pusa od mene  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

evo ja danas bila na W.
dr.L mi nije govorio o nikakvom pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju, niti o mišljenju drugog MPO ginekologa. Mislim da za stare pacijente to ne vrijedi ili  to možda ovisi o dijagnozi.
I rade prirodnjake jer sam naručena 3 dan ciklusa ( početkom 2 mjeseca)  sa dvije kutije klomifena.
Što se tiće subote, i meni su sestre rekle da nazovem jer se subotom možda neće raditi.

----------


## amariya

Ovo da se "možda" neće raditi subotom mi zvuči nemoguće. U oba moja neuspješna postupka sam barem jednom bila naručena subotom, pa ne može punkcija čekati 3 dana, isto tako i transfer, pa i određivanje kad će biti štoperica. Sve mi ovo smrdi da će za posljedicu biti još lošija statistika. Nadam se da do toga neće doći.

----------


## BHany

> laky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imali tko saznanja trebam li na psiholosko savjetovanje i za FET a imam curicu već?
> Cure koje su bile na FET molim kratko objasnjenje kako ide koji dan trebam biti na VV ,naručit ću se već ranije i imaju li liste čekanja.Planiram tek u rujnu ali bolje da odmah počnem jer tko zna kolikosad traje procedura
> 
> 
> Meni nije trebalo psihološko savjetovanje za FET.


prvo da odgovorim laky, da prati stanje (a ima vremena ako se pripremila za 9 mjesec)...

...jer kad je valentine išla u postupak nitko od starih za niti jedan postupak nije trebao p&p svajetovanje
...a ako se po novom pokaže da će p&p trebati i stari, onda postoji određena vjerojatnost da će  da će biti potreban i za FET jer po čl.5 zakona definirano je i da se (svaki) ET smatra postupkom med.oplodnje, a po čl.8. p&p svajetovanje potrebno je prije provedbe svih postupaka med. oplodnje (pa sad ak se bude šiljilo...sve što otežava moguće je po ovom zakonu :/ )




> Što se tiće subote, i meni su sestre rekle da nazovem jer se subotom možda neće raditi.


što se ovog tiče...već se duže vrijeme govori o tome da se smanjuje opseg rada subotom, samo na nužno i ako sam dobro percipirala krajem prošle godine, već tada subotom nisu radile sve sestre, nego su se podijelile (to je počelo istovremeno s prestankom davanja štoperica i drugih injekcija na VV-u u noći i nedjeljom)...iskreno se nadam da se nije otišlo korak dalje u tome i da neće biti prisiljeni u potpunosti prestati raditi subotom :/ ...

----------


## TrudyC

Bok svima

Nisam bila od srpnja na VV (pacijentica sam dr. Lučingera) a naručena sam za utorak. Molila bih malu pomoć - naime negdje sam na ovim stranicama pročitala da se za dr. L sada moa javiti kod sestara u sobicu do njegove ordinacije, a ne gdje je uobičajeno. Može li mi netko tko je bio ovaj tjedan gore to potvrditi ili opovrgnuti?
Također me zanima ima li već gužve? Da zna reći šefici hoću li kasniti na posao 2 ili 4 sata  :Wink:  ?
hvala unaprijed

----------


## nevena

cure jel broj tel od sestre za dr. L na koji se narucuje 2353-893. ostao mi je doma a trenutno sam u uredu

----------


## nevena

cure jel broj tel od sestre za dr. L na koji se narucuje 2353-893. ostao mi je doma a trenutno sam u uredu

----------


## nevena

evo da sama sebi potvrdim, je to je taj broj. i stvarno su se javili iz prve

Sretno svima!

----------


## BHany

nevena da, to je dobar broj

----------


## BHany

nevena, bila si brža

za trudyc - da, sada se za dr.L javlja u sobu prije njegove (gdje su se ono radile, mislim, punkcije štitnjače - i mm-u punkcije još nečega :/ ) 

za gužve ne znam

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala puno B-Hany

----------


## nevena

bhany hvala svejedno.

a ovo je super, znaci da su se i sestre malo rasteretile jer prije se i za sestre cekalo par sati.

ja sam gore 26.01

----------


## Tibi

baš i nije neko rasterećenje, ja sam bila u 11. mjesecu i čekala sam za sestru više od sat vremena i red je bio do lifta, a sve smo čekale za dr. L...

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.Evo i ja se vratila sa vuka vrhovec.Da skratim priču.Došla na pregled 2.dan ciklusa sa klomifenima.I na pregledu mi kaže da mi je ENDOMETRIJ 7,5 i pokaže mi to na monitoru što ja ništa nisam skužila.Uglavnom da ništa još ne pijem nego moram ponovno doći u pon. 5.dan ciklusa i "ako" sve bude u redu onda krećem s klomifenima.Ali čini se meni opet ništa od postupka.Jesam ja baksuz ili nepotrebno paničarim? :? 
I meni nisu ništa spominjali o nikakvom savjetovalištu i mišljenju drugog ginekologa i još sva od brige nisam se ni sjetila toga :?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Ela28* definitivno ti nece biti kasno poceti s klomifenima 5-i dan, vjerujem da ce endic biti ok i nemoj se badirati bezveze unaprijed.Sretno draga.A to za savjetovaliste ako ti nisu nista rekli onda ti ni ne treba, sto je btw supeeer!  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Ela28

> *Ela28* definitivno ti nece biti kasno poceti s klomifenima 5-i dan, vjerujem da ce endic biti ok i nemoj se badirati bezveze unaprijed.Sretno draga.A to za savjetovaliste ako ti nisu nista rekli onda ti ni ne treba, sto je btw supeeer!


Hvala ti.Uvijek neka prepreka.Ubija me ovo putovanje.Tek došla i sad opet nazad.Bar sam brzo bila gotova već prije 9h.Nikad ranije :D

----------


## Strumpfica

Danas sam baš bila kod doktorice i razgovarale smo o Klomifenima.
Naime, mi ćemo probati par mjeseci "po školski", klomifenima izazvati ovulaciju i prirodnim putem doći do bebača(u biti to smo trebali na početku, ali bolje ikad nego nikad probati i taj sistem).

Dakle prema info koju sam danas saznala, "po starom" se klomifeni piju od 5-9 dana ciklusa. Prema onome što mi je dr danas rekla postoji i neka nova "struja" po kojoj se klomifeni piju već od drugog dana ciklusa.
E sad, ovo vrijedi ako se samo s klomifenima inducira ovulacija....

Tak da se ja ne bi previše zabrinjavala ak ti je dr rekao da za sad ništa ne piješ, zna on što priča, to mu je posao....

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam u proslom "klomifenskom" postupku trebala poceti 5-i dan ali kako je 10-i (pregled) padao nedjeljom pocela sam 6-i dan po 2 klomifena.10-i dan prvi uzv a onda jos cini mi se dva dana po 1 klomifen i 2 menopura.To je bilo to, dobili smo 3 js.Vracena 2 cetverostanicna 3.dan.Beta 0.86  :Rolling Eyes:  
*Strumpfice* sretno!Zaista nikad ne znas kad sta moze upaliti.
*Ela28* znam da je naporno putovati pogotovo tako cesto ali na sve se covjek navikne i sve izdrzi.  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Biene

Pa kaj samo ja moram obaviti pp savjetovanje i drugo mišljenje? :/   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## blondy1

Hej, bila juce na VV, brzo gotova, krecemo s koktelom klomifena+menopura? tj. danas sam dobola svoju prvu injekciju, u ponedjeljak je kontola pa cemo vidjeti sto dalje...Nije spominjano savjetovanje, a ja naravno nisam nista pitala!! Pozdravi

----------


## tanjack36

Ej curke jel možda netko naručen 27.1.?
interesira me jer smo mi naručeni :D

----------


## mare41

Strumfice, nisu to nove struje za klomifene u različitim danima ciklusa nego se klomifen uzima od 5.-9. dana kad se želi dobiti samo 1 folikul, a ranije - od 2. ili 3. dana ako se želi dobiti više folikula (najčešće 2 ili 3, mislim da sam vidjela da je neko imao i 4). Neću više OT  :Smile:  .

----------


## Bebel

Da li su potrebne uputnice za:
- pp na VV (dvije ili jedna)
- mišljenje iz druge klinike ?
Hvala

----------


## kika83

Cure, može mala pomoć. Jednoj curi su preporučili vv i ona bi na konzultacije ali nezna kod koga pa ako mi možete preporučit nekog ginekologa za MPO naravno i broj tel da se naruči. Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## nevena

Kika, na VV ima dva dr.: Dr. Lucinger i Dr. Alebic. Mislim da se manje ceka kod dr. Alebica.
Broj od sestre dr. Lucingera je 2353-893, zvati izmedju 13 i 14 sata. za dr. Alebica ne znam broj, neka od cura ce sigurno znati

----------


## kika83

Nevena hvala ti puno na ovoj informaciji.
Cure, ako koja ima br od dr.Alebića nek mi napiše. Hvala na pomoći   :Smile:

----------


## mimimuc

Broj sestre  dr. A -2352-907

----------


## mimimuc

krivoooooo-: 2353-907- ja se duuuubooooko isprićavam- sada sam dobro napisala

----------


## Ela28

Evo i ja od danas na klomifenima 5.dan ciklusa u subotu prva folikulometrija :D

----------


## amariya

Evo današnjih informacija sa VV što se tiče savjetvanja i ostalih gluposti: cure koje su bile već naručene  postupak (koje su već naručili lijekove) ne treba savjetovanje i dr. mišnjenje. Npr. ja sam bila na pregledu krajem 11.mj., tada samo se dogovorili da sljedeći ciklus dođem 3.dc. i da naručim klomifene i menopure. Zato ne moram sad pribaviti potvrde, ALI ako mi ovaj postupak bude neuspješan  :shock:  morat ću pribaviti potvrde. Provjereno. Ja sam stariji pacjent (bila već u postupcima prošle godine).

----------


## cerise

ja sam sokirana,ti ljudi nisu normalni,ovako nam je tesko i sad jos i to..... neznam sto da mislim...moj suprug je stalno na terenu i jedva je doma kad treba a sad jos i to   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## amariya

Ja mislim da to savjetovanje a pogotovo dr. mišljenje možeš odradti bez muža.

----------


## cerise

drugi mjesec cu vidjeti kako stvari stoje   :Smile:

----------


## duga56

bog cure na klomifenima sam o 3dc sada mi je 6dc problem je što opet krvarim malo onako kroz bjelo pranje da li je to normalna pojava e i da jajnik me rastura

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Savjetovanje  se  ne  može  odraditi  bez  muža, ja  danas  bila  gore  i  čula  sam  kako  je  sestra  objašnjavala  jednoj  curi...

----------


## nela.

A meni je gore bilo rečeno da papirplpgiju trebaju samo one koje su krenule u postupak poslije 31.7.09.
I to je sigurno jer je samnom bila prijateljica koja je naručena za 3mj da ide u postupak pa joj netreba papirologija

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Savjetovanje  se  ne  može  odraditi  bez  muža, ja  danas  bila  gore  i  čula  sam  kako  je  sestra  objašnjavala  jednoj  curi...


njoj  je  ovo  već  treći  pokušaj, dakle stari je pacijent

----------


## RuzicaSB

Naravno da nam je svima dodatno opterecenje ta papirologija ali moramo priznati da je odlicno sto su to organizirali gore na klinici, bar znas gdje ides i sve obavljas na jednom mjestu.Moje su se prijateljice koje idu u druge klinike morale same snalaziti kako znaju i umiju i jos placati privatno pravnike i psihologe (jer se na pregled ceka mjesecima kod psihologa).Tako da jos jednom svaka cast ekipi s VV.

----------


## cerise

strpljen spasen   :Smile:   nema mi druge nego cekati dok cu ici u VV i cuti ... kod njih sam od 07.2008 .... samo da krenemo cim prije u postupak  :Grin:

----------


## cerise

> Naravno da nam je svima dodatno opterecenje ta papirologija ali moramo priznati da je odlicno sto su to organizirali gore na klinici, bar znas gdje ides i sve obavljas na jednom mjestu.Moje su se prijateljice koje idu u druge klinike morale same snalaziti kako znaju i umiju i jos placati privatno pravnike i psihologe (jer se na pregled ceka mjesecima kod psihologa).Tako da jos jednom svaka cast ekipi s VV.


                 oprosti sto gnjavim   :Embarassed:   al dal se to moze obaviti u jednom danu?

----------


## Bebel

> Evo današnjih informacija sa VV što se tiče savjetvanja i ostalih gluposti: cure koje su bile već naručene  postupak (koje su već naručili lijekove) ne treba savjetovanje i dr. mišnjenje. Npr. ja sam bila na pregledu krajem 11.mj., tada samo se dogovorili da sljedeći ciklus dođem 3.dc. i da naručim klomifene i menopure. Zato ne moram sad pribaviti potvrde, *ALI ako mi ovaj postupak bude neuspješan*  :shock:  morat ću pribaviti potvrde. Provjereno. Ja sam stariji pacjent (bila već u postupcima prošle godine).


Zašto?
Da li to znači da ćemo ipak svi trebati potvrde?
Da li je dovoljno jednom to obaviti na VV ili trebamo za svaki postupak?

Već sam pitala pa ponavljam:

Da li su potrebne uputnice za:
- pp na VV (dvije ili jedna) ili je dovoljan samo dogovor preko sestara,
- mišljenje iz druge klinike ?

Također mislim da je pp obaveza za OBA partnera.

----------


## amariya

Tako mi je baš A rekao. Pregledao me, rekao da je sve u redu i da mogu u postupak, rekao mi za klomifen, ja se već obukla i pitam ja njega "a što sa savjetovanjem", a on: "joj da, dobro da ste me podsjetili", a ja njemu "ma bolje da nisam", a on: "to bi vas kačilo kad-tad". Onda je rekao da budući već imam naručene lijekove da za sada ne trebam, ali ako mi bude neuspješan, tada trebam.
Kako sam shvatila kad jednom riješiš savjetovanje više ne trebaš, to mi je jedino logično.
Ne brini, čekaj dok ti dr. ne kaže, a nadajmo se da će se možda u međuvremenu nešto i promijeniti.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*cerise* iskreno nemam pojma, jos nisam dosla do toga ali javit ce nam vec cure koje to sad budu morale proci.

----------


## Biene

> Već sam pitala pa ponavljam:
> 
> Da li su potrebne uputnice za:
> - pp na VV (dvije ili jedna) ili je dovoljan samo dogovor preko sestara,
> - mišljenje iz druge klinike ?
> 
> Također mislim da je pp obaveza za OBA partnera.


PP savjetovanje je za oba partnera, uputnice ne trebaju, dovoljno se naručiti preko sestara.
Za drugo mišljenje je potrebna uputnica od soc. gin. na kojoj piše pregled i drugo mišljenje

----------


## Biene

> oprosti sto gnjavim    al dal se to moze obaviti u jednom danu?


pp savjetovanje na VV je od 11,30 do 12,30 znači i pravnik i psiholog od jednom, a za drugo mišljenje se naručuje u nekoj drugoj klinici koja se bavi MPO.

----------


## Bebel

*amariya* i *Biene* Hvala
 :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

> pp savjetovanje na VV je od 11,30 do 12,30 znači i pravnik i psiholog od jednom,


... i plaća li se to, te koliko?
I naravno, hvala!

----------


## nela.

ak ideš na PP savjetovanje na VV ne plačaš ništa a kako je drugdje neznam

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš me zanima da li treba drugo mišljenje za one koji su već bili prethodno u nekoj drugoj klinici i tamo obavljali postupke?

----------


## cerise

> cerise prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>                oprosti sto gnjavim    al dal se to moze obaviti u jednom danu?
> 
> 
> pp savjetovanje na VV je od 11,30 do 12,30 znači i pravnik i psiholog od jednom, a za drugo mišljenje se naručuje u nekoj drugoj klinici koja se bavi MPO.


  draga,hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> Baš me zanima da li treba drugo mišljenje za one koji su već bili prethodno u nekoj drugoj klinici i tamo obavljali postupke?


Bilo bi logično da ne treba, jer uz svaki postupak doc ionako piše i "povijest bolesti", dakle bolest je već konstatirana... ali kod nas ionako ništa nije logično   :Mad:

----------


## blondy1

Hej, samo da vam javim sto sam o dopunskom zdravstvenom saznala na šalteru HZZOa: dakle, za nas koje smo proslu godinu placale, ono vrijedi do kad pise na kartici (je ,sad je i meni to smjesno, pisem da neko drugi nebi ispo tak smotan ko ja :Smile: , ovaj mjesec cemo dobit neki dopis od njih -i imamo pravo na poreznu olaksicu /povrat poreza, a ako ne zelim produziti- ne popunim onu izjavu, ne ubacim je kod njih u sanducic i automatski se prekida (koliko sam shvatila-ne produzuje se ugovor s njima automatski).Nasa sifra N97 je oslobodena placanja participacije, a i na VV su mi potvrdili da nam za sad ne treba dopunsko zdr., iako je pocetkom prosle godine trebalo-u nasoj drzavi sigurno je jedino to da nista nije sigurno!!! Eto, nadam se da sam nekom pomogla...Jel jos netko ovih dana gore-ja hodocastim skoro svakodnevno na kontrole..Sljedeca u subotu!! Pozz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam odlučila da ove godine više neću uplaćivati dodatno zdravstveno jer smo ionako oslobođeni po ovoj šifri a sada još namjeravam preći skroz na privatni sektor pa mi se neda još i to plaćati

----------


## pirica

> Baš me zanima da li treba drugo mišljenje za one koji su već bili prethodno u nekoj drugoj klinici i tamo obavljali postupke?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bilo bi logično da ne treba, jer uz svaki postupak doc ionako piše i "povijest bolesti", dakle bolest je već konstatirana... ali kod nas ionako ništa nije logično


*Nataši* je trebalo premda ima već ivf bebu :/

----------


## micek

Curke pozdrav! Nisam se do sada nikad javljala ali Vas redovito pratim i svaka Vam čast, stvarno je uz Vas sve ovo puno lakše prolaziti! Ja sam pacijentica dr. A i prošle sam godine imala dva IVF-a ali nažalost bez uspjeha! U trećem mjesecu idem ponovo, a što se tiče savjetovanja naručio nas je 18.02. u pol 12 na VV (moramo doći i ja i suprug). Drugo mišljenje mi je preporučio dr. Kunu iz Vinogradske pa sam otišla tamo, predala papire, on je sve naše nalaze pročitao i samo je stavio žig i potpis na papir koji nam je dao dr. A na kojem se traži drugo mišljenje! Evo to je moje iskustvo pa se nadam da sam možda nekome i pomogla

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure,
evo mene opet s pitanjem. Bila sam prošli četvrtak vaditi hormone 3. dana ciklusa, ali nisam pitala za koliko dana su gotovi ti nalazi pa ne znam je li zna možda tko od vas koliko se čekaju?

----------


## sany22

Cure, imam pitanje. 
Mogu li se Menopuri naručiti kod socijalnog ginekologa (još nisam iskoristila svojih besplatnih 6 postupaka) ako želim otići u privatnu kliniku u Hrvatskoj?? Odnosno može li se tražiti povrat novaca od HZZO ako ih kupim sama???   Hvala

----------


## ksena28

sany22, odgovor na tvoje pitanje je kratko i jasno ne. vrlo brzo, već od sljedećeg mjeseca, lijekovi će se naručivati preko klinika za MPO a ne preko ginekologa vulgaris!

----------


## sany22

Ksena28, hvala! a što da kažem ja sam uvijek klasa optimist!!
jel ovo provjerena informacija da će se lijekovi naručivati preko klinika za MPO?! jel to znači još manje postupaka?

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure, imam pitanje. 
> Mogu li se Menopuri naručiti kod socijalnog ginekologa (još nisam iskoristila svojih besplatnih 6 postupaka) ako želim otići u privatnu kliniku u Hrvatskoj?? Odnosno može li se tražiti povrat novaca od HZZO ako ih kupim sama???   Hvala


Ksena ti je već napisala. *OD idućeg 01.02. će provjereno lijekovi opet ići preko državnih klinika a ne preko soc. ginekologa.* 

Ono što možeš napraviti je kupiti privatno lijekove, tražiti račun na svoje ime te to priložiti poreznoj prijavi za 2010 pa imaš pravo na povrat poreza (na dohodak a ne PDV  :Smile: ).

----------


## Kadauna

to ne znači manje postupaka, *za sada nam je odobreno šest besplatnih*  ali u državnim klinikama. Besplatno znači da se postupak ne plaća kao ni lijekovi za stimulaciju. Ako ideš privatno plaćaš jedno i drugo sama. 


Optimistično mi možemo ali s ovakvim zakonskim restrikcijama i optimizam opada, nažalost. 

što na kraju može značiti činjenica da se lijekovi dobivaju opet preko bolnica, stvarno ne znam, ali slutim NE samo dobroga   :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

A izgleda da su skužili da se više lijekova gubi preko socijalnog gin. nego ovako, sigurno su novci u pitanju zašto bi se inače vraćali na staro - oni ne rade ništa da bi nama olakšali

----------


## RuzicaSB

> A izgleda da su skužili da se više lijekova gubi preko socijalnog gin. nego ovako, sigurno su novci u pitanju zašto bi se inače vraćali na staro - oni ne rade ništa da bi nama olakšali


Prije da su se soc.ginekolozi na kraju ipak izborili za to da s tim nemaju veze.Znam da im od pocetka nije odgovarao ovakav nacin rada.U svakom slucaju pacijentima ce biti lakse jer znamo da su neki soc. ginekolozi cak odbijali narucivati lijekove za stimulaciju pod raznoraznim izgovorima.

----------


## Kadauna

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A izgleda da su skužili da se više lijekova gubi preko socijalnog gin. nego ovako, sigurno su novci u pitanju zašto bi se inače vraćali na staro - oni ne rade ništa da bi nama olakšali
> 
> 
> Prije da su se soc.ginekolozi na kraju ipak izborili za to da s tim nemaju veze.Znam da im od pocetka nije odgovarao ovakav nacin rada.U svakom slucaju pacijentima ce biti lakse jer znamo da su neki soc. ginekolozi cak odbijali narucivati lijekove za stimulaciju pod raznoraznim izgovorima.


meni ovo ne miriši na dobro, nikako  :Sad: (

----------


## Tibi

ma super, s obzirom koliko budžeta im se alocira sad možemo očekivati da će se postupci raditi samo prvih par mjeseci do kada će imati sredstava...

----------


## Bebel

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...nutih-jaj.aspx

 :D za našu kliniku i cijeli tim

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ova vijest u meni budi dvostruke osjećaje sretna sam zbog nove trudnice i postignuća naših doktora ali s druge strane kad čujem dr.Š kako sad ponosno izjavljuje da ovo nije eksperimentalna metoda jer su ipak uspjeli dobiti 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica bojim se za sve nas koji ćemo izvući deblji kraj iz ovakvog zakona

----------


## BHany

> Ova vijest u meni budi dvostruke osjećaje sretna sam zbog nove trudnice i postignuća naših doktora ali s druge strane kad čujem dr.Š kako sad ponosno izjavljuje da ovo nije eksperimentalna metoda jer su ipak uspjeli dobiti 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica bojim se za sve nas koji ćemo izvući deblji kraj iz ovakvog zakona


*debeli potpis na mimi*

svejedno, iako se najdublje protivim zakonu i opcijama koje nudi, želim reći...svaka čast vv-timu - dokazuju da su najbolji i u takvom jadnom i bijednom zakonu   :Naklon:

----------


## Bebel

> Ova vijest u meni budi dvostruke osjećaje sretna sam zbog nove trudnice i postignuća naših doktora ali s druge strane kad čujem dr.Š kako sad ponosno izjavljuje da ovo nije eksperimentalna metoda jer su ipak uspjeli dobiti 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih jajnih stanica bojim se za sve nas koji ćemo izvući deblji kraj iz ovakvog zakona


Da...njihov uspjeh je samo kap u moru loših strana ovog zakona.
Međutim, moram se radovati tome što su uspjeli prije njega, a on je svoju priču dao na sva zvona dok su oni bili po strani.

Međutim, obzirom na na mali broj ostvarenih trudnoća, posljedica koje ćemo mi imati zbog čestih postupaka...teško da se može zanemariti činjenica da smo mi pokusni kunići u ovom eksperimentu.
Dr. Š. je i prije, a i na dalje će govoriti da ovo nije exp. jer se radi o njegovom djelu, ali statistika je protiv njega. 
međutim, obzirom da ministar slijepo sluša samo njega...meni ipak preostaje da se radujem što niti u ovome nije prvi...

----------


## Biene

Potpisujem Babel
Inače, postupak s odmrzavanjem js ulazi u broj 6 besplatnih postupaka. Toliko o državi, ministru, Š,...

----------


## Aurora*

Bas mi je drago da je upravo na VV doslo do prve trudnoce iz zamrznute jajne stanice!  Cestitke VV i prvoj trudnici kojoj je to uspijelo! :D 

Na forumu imamo puno njihovih pacijenata i sve si mislim da mora biti netko tko zna nesto vise o ovoj sretnoj trudnici. A mozda nam se sretnica i sama javi? Bilo bi divno cuti iskustvo iz prve ruke!

----------


## Gabi

> Bas mi je drago da je upravo na VV doslo do prve trudnoce iz zamrznute jajne stanice!  Cestitke VV i prvoj trudnici kojoj je to uspijelo! :D


*X*
Neopisivo mi je drago da je ipak VV prvi uspio. Čestitam!!!
Gđi Vesni Roller iz Novog lista   :Naklon:  , još jedan odličan članak. 
Nadam se rušenju ovog zakona na Ustavnom sudu jer i pored ove 2 trudnoće zamrzavanje js i dalje ostaje *eksperimentalna metoda*, bez obzira što Š. o tome mislio.

----------


## milivoj73

eto i nas u niskom startu za postupak :D 
bili u petak na pregledu...naoružali se Suprefaktom i ostalim lijekovima , Gonali spremni od prije i samo se čeka 1.dc pa krećemoooo :D 
btw. nema neke gužve gore zasada...mislim da je to zbog pauze u oko Božića...al kad se zahukta ...

----------


## Kadauna

> Potpisujem Babel
> Inače, postupak s odmrzavanjem js ulazi u broj 6 besplatnih postupaka. Toliko o državi, ministru, Š,...


 :?  :?  :?  :? odmrzavanje makar neuspješno se broji kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka, jesam ja to dobro shvatila?

----------


## Aurora*

> Biene prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Potpisujem Babel
> Inače, postupak s odmrzavanjem js ulazi u broj 6 besplatnih postupaka. Toliko o državi, ministru, Š,...
> 
> 
>  :?  :?  :?  :? odmrzavanje makar neuspješno se broji kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka, jesam ja to dobro shvatila?


Meni je u prvi mah ovo zvucalo toliko nevjerojatno da sam to naprosto odlucila ignorirati. 

Ali sad bas razmisljam, odmrznute jajne stanice nisu isto kao i odmzrnuti embriji. Njih kao prvo treba oploditi, ICSI metodom, sto naravno kosta, a kao drugo treba ih kultivirati do odredjenog stadija razvoja, sto ponovo kosta. 

Kada tako razmisljam zapravo vidim neku logiku u tome da ce nam to brojati kao jedan postupak. Ali, to samo pokazuje da je netko prije donosenja zakona toga mozda ipak bio svjestan pa su nas lijepo obmanuli jos i sa pricom o 6 besplatnih postupaka "sto nigdje nema osim kod nas"  :Rolling Eyes: . Mos mislit!

----------


## Kadauna

Ja se slažem, ali samo djelomično jer se recimo prirodnjaci (ili poluprirodnjaci s klomifenom) NISU brojali kao besplatni postupci iako se i tu radio IVF/ICSI. 

Besplatan je bio postupak koliko znam ja samo onaj za koji si koristio lijekove (gonale/menopure) preko HZZO-a. 

Šta će biti s onim postupcima kad će se odmrzavati j.s. i neće biti dovoljno dobrih j.s. pa neće ni biti postupka? Da li će i onda to brojati kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka? JAOJ NAMA.... u svakom slučaju

----------


## Biene

> Šta će biti s onim postupcima kad će se odmrzavati j.s. i neće biti dovoljno dobrih j.s. pa neće ni biti postupka? Da li će i onda to brojati kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka? JAOJ NAMA.... u svakom slučaju


Meni je dr. A rekao da se postupak s odmrznutim js broji kao postupak, pošto sam ostala :shock: , nisam ga pitala za varijante uspješno/neuspješno odmrzavanje.
Nakon svega meni nije jasno imamo li mi pravo 6 x naručiti lijekove ili ići 6x u postupak? Prema tome, kamo spada prirodnjak s klomifenom, postupak s odmrznutom js?  :?

----------


## milivoj73

mislim da se u postupak može ići koliko dozvoljava medicinska indikacija , samo što se 6 puta(upitno kojih?) ne plaća a dalje plaća...

----------


## Biene

> Nakon svega meni nije jasno imamo li mi pravo 6 x naručiti lijekove ili ići 6x u postupak? Prema tome, kamo spada prirodnjak s klomifenom, postupak s odmrznutom js?  :?


Mislila sam na što se odnosi 6 besplatnih postupaka, na 6x naručivanja lijekova ili 6 postupaka, znači i klomifenski, a prema tome i odmrzavanje js?

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

Ajme nama sa ovakvim zakonima.   :Sad:  
Čitam tu malo i ništa ne kužim... pami pomognite ako znate.
Ja i moj dragi iza sebe imamo 3 neuspjela pokušaja potpomognute u Sloveniji (Postojna-Ljubljana). Nakon što skoro već 2 god nismo bili u postupku, razmišljamo da je možda vrijeme da probamo ponovno. 
Moj dragi ima azzospermiju (u ejakulatu nema plivača), a ja jako slabo reagiram na stimulaciju (recimo sa 30 ampula menopura u zadnjem postupku, imala sam 5js, od toga 3 dobre, a na kraju se samo 1 nastavila djeliti i bila dobra za transfer). 
Od stimulacije sam dobila hrpu cisti u dojkama, i ma da moja onkologica kaže da mogu ponovno uzimati hormone, moj se dragi tome užasno protivi i on bi da idemo u prirodne postupke  :?  što meni zvuči nemoguće s obzirom da nemamo spermije na raspolaganju tek tako, već su nađeni biopsijom.
On bi htio da za svaki taj prirodni postupak njemu punkcijom nađu plivače ako je to moguće (dr. u Sloveniji kaže da nije). Pa je njemu sinulo da potraži savjet na VV kod dr. Čolka (ili nekog drugog ako mislite da bi bio bolji izbor?)
Danas smo zvali na VV i rekli su da moramo poslati uputnicu faksom ili mailom da nam daju termin...
e sad moja pitanja:
Da li i ja trebam uputnicu jer će i mene pregledati? Koji je po vama dr najbolji izbor za pitanje azzo na VV? Šta ako nismo u braku i kakva su to savjetovanja? I mišljenje kojeg drugog doktora bi nama trebalo za postupak? Milamajko koji užas je ovaj zakon glupi, pa to nije normalno!   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Mi nismo iz Zg, udaljeni smo 300km, pa bi mi dobro došli svi potrebni savijeti što od dokumentacije treba ponijeti i da li se folikulometrije rade isključivo kod njih ili bi mogla i tu obavljati kod moje gin? Ma da imam tri postupka iza sebe, meni se ovo sve čini toliko komplicirano kao da nikad nisam bila.
 :Embarassed:

----------


## maya3

Drage moje suborke kao prvo pozdrav svima  :Kiss:    trebala bih vašu pomoć; ako ima koja od vas 4-5 ampula gonala-F da joj je ostalo od stimulacije meni trebaju. situacija je grozna nema ljekova za naručiti a meni stvarno trebaju unaprijed se zahvaljujem i naravno ja bih se odužila...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I  mene  zanima  ovo  sa  naručivanjem  kod  androloga  ???
Danas  sam  zvala  da  naručim  MM  za  kontrolu  i  rekli  su  mi  da  nema  više  naručivanja  preko  telefona  nego  treba  faksirati  zadnju  povjest  bolesti, ili  doći  osobno, ili  poslati  mailom. Valjda  bi  ja  trebala  radit  250  km  samo  da  ga  naručim   :?  :?  :?

----------


## mazica79

Bok cure
trebala bi vadit krvnu grupu i rh faktor kao i markere na hepatitis pa sam dobila uputnicu za VV, je li zna koja di se to tamo radi? Ja sam htjela u Petrovu 3, ali ne znam zašto dr. mi je dala uputnicu za VV.

----------


## Bebel

> Bok cure
> trebala bi vadit krvnu grupu i rh faktor kao i markere na hepatitis pa sam dobila uputnicu za VV, je li zna koja di se to tamo radi? Ja sam htjela u Petrovu 3, ali ne znam zašto dr. mi je dala uputnicu za VV.


Radi se u Petrovoj 3. Traži novu uputnicu.

----------


## kata.klik

*trunčicabalunčica* svakako DA za VV, ali ajde odite prvo naručiti se kod dr. L...nekako iz vlastitog iskustva i još nekih saznanja sa strane nemam baš neko pozitivno mišljenje o dr.Čolku...nazovi dr. L i naruči se odite sa svim papirima kaj imate i onda neka vam on kaže šta dalje i ako treba traži razgovor sa biologicom, ona je ta koja izvlači spermiće za postupak ne Čolak, on samo mrcvari...

----------


## mmaslacak

> situacija je grozna nema ljekova za naručiti a meni stvarno trebaju unaprijed se zahvaljujem i naravno ja bih se odužila...


Kako misliš nema Gonala za naručiti? U ljekarnama ili preko soc.ginekologa?
Ja isto moram naručiti pa sam se sad zbedirala..

----------


## nevena

trunčica i ja bi ti savjetovala, nazovi 2353-893 dr. L. i odite oboje kod njega sa svom dokumentacijom. on, ako jos nesto smatra da treba napraviti reci ce ti. a onda eventualno colaku ako te on posalje.
a za savjetovanje , to se radi na VV od 11,30 do 12,30 i narucuje se kod sestre. ako nisi iz zgb onda ti je mozda jednostavnije to napraviti u svom gradu u obiteljskim centrima. tamo se ne placa. a drugo misljenje, pa imas ga vec iz slovenije kad si tamo bila u postupcima.

i na kraju sretno!

----------


## maya3

> maya3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> situacija je grozna nema ljekova za naručiti a meni stvarno trebaju unaprijed se zahvaljujem i naravno ja bih se odužila...
> 
> 
> Kako misliš nema Gonala za naručiti? U ljekarnama ili preko soc.ginekologa?
> Ja isto moram naručiti pa sam se sad zbedirala..


 soc, ginići nemaju više ništa s našim ljekovima sve naručuju mpo ginekolozi

----------


## dudadudaduda

Od kad je to počelo da soc. ginekolog ne naručuje lijekove , ja sam bila kod svoga prije tjedan dana i rekao mi je da će mi narućiti lijekove samo da ga nazovem tjedan prije nego što će mi trebat i za tri dana dobijem lijekove ,uzeo si je papir i fotokopiro šta mi je dao dr.A. E sad me pomalo hvata panika da nebi bilo kasno ne bi htjela da mi ovaj ciklus sve propadne ,moželi mi neko reći šta da radim dali da zovem W.i pitam da mi oni onda naruće lijekove ili ću zvat svoga soc.gin. pa da vidim dali će mi narućiti menopure,klomifen sam već dobila.

----------


## Kadauna

> Od kad je to počelo da soc. ginekolog ne naručuje lijekove , ja sam bila kod svoga prije tjedan dana i rekao mi je da će mi narućiti lijekove samo da ga nazovem tjedan prije nego što će mi trebat i za tri dana dobijem lijekove ,uzeo si je papir i fotokopiro šta mi je dao dr.A. E sad me pomalo hvata panika da nebi bilo kasno ne bi htjela da mi ovaj ciklus sve propadne ,moželi mi neko reći šta da radim dali da zovem W.i pitam da mi oni onda naruće lijekove ili ću zvat svoga soc.gin. pa da vidim dali će mi narućiti menopure,klomifen sam već dobila.


zovi svog soc. ginića, možda je već naručio. U međuvremenu su navodno svi domovi zdravlja dobili takav dopis da od 01. veljače distribucija lijekova ne ide preko njih nego preko MPO bolnica. OVO JE PROVJERENO.

----------


## trunčicabalunčica

*kata.klik* i *nevena*, HVALA na informacijama. Budemo onda uzeli uputnice tu kod naših dr, pa poslali faxom na VV da nam daju neki termin kod dr L. da čujemo njegovo mišljenje.
Nego, čitam tu nekoliko stranica unazad da curama nisu ni samo j.s. zamrzavali tu kod nas.  :shock:  pa ja sam u totalnom šoku... oni bi moje jedva dobivene j.s. bacili?  :shock:  a šta to znaći da ni plivaće mm nebi zamrznuli?  :shock:    :Evil or Very Mad:   kao da ih imamo za bacanje!?
Očaj! Ovaj zakon je očaj! kAKO NAM TO MOGU RADITI?!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> *kata.klik* i *nevena*, HVALA na informacijama. Budemo onda uzeli uputnice tu kod naših dr, pa poslali faxom na VV da nam daju neki termin kod dr L. da čujemo njegovo mišljenje.
> Nego, čitam tu nekoliko stranica unazad da curama nisu ni samo j.s. zamrzavali tu kod nas.  :shock:  pa ja sam u totalnom šoku... oni bi moje jedva dobivene j.s. bacili?  :shock:  a šta to znaći da ni plivaće mm nebi zamrznuli?  :shock:     kao da ih imamo za bacanje!?
> Očaj! Ovaj zakon je očaj! kAKO NAM TO MOGU RADITI?!


Dobrodošla u Hrvatsku realnost  :Grin:

----------


## Kadauna

ja bi se samo nadovezala da navodno ipak zamrzavaju j.s.  na Vuku ali čini se ipak vrlo rijetko. E sad... po kojim kriterijima neke jajne stanice budu ocijenjenje kao vrlo dobrima i idu u zamrzavanje a koje su ocijenjene kao nedovoljno dobre pa se bacaju. :? 

Imate recimo Romanicu čije su jajne stanice zamrznute i koja čini mi se u ožujku ide u postupak s odmrznutim j.s. Također nemojte zaboraviti da je Vuk Vrhovec očito uspio doći do trudnoće iz zamrznute jajne stanice (tako bar piše u novinama), *ali je sve to uglavnom nedovoljno (jedna trudnoća u 6 mjeseci!). Ali dajte cure drage, čitajte malo dnevne novine, prosurfajte malo, pratite vijesti na TV-u, odite i na drugi pdf "Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona" http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewforum.php?f=100, informirajte se! Ovdje se radi o vašim pravima, ovdje se radi o zakonu koji se direktno tiče vas kao pacijente, ovdje se radi o zakonskim odredbama koje direktno utječu na vaše postupke a sad se čini i na način pribavljanja lijekova a zakon koji sadrži ovakve restrikcije koje su u Europi apsolutno nezamislive je definitivno već donio pad uspješnosti postupaka potpomognute oplodnje.* 

Dr. A. bar po mom iskustvu i praćenju foruma ide s blagim stimulacijama kako bi došao do malog broja j.s. koje će onda oploditi, tako da ne mora ni bacati ali ni ne ide na zamrzavanje (correct me if i am wrong), dok dr. L. ide na blage ali kod nekih pacijentica i na pune stimulacije (bar koliko sam ja čitala i čula na VV-u). Mislim da je Romanica pacijentica upravo dr. L.

----------


## blondy1

Juce sam prezivjela svoju prvu punkciju (3 folikula, 1js :Sad: , sutra cu vidjeti jel bu sto od transfera.......A ovo koji dr kako radi nebi generalizirala: ja jesam kod dr A, ali je samnom juce bila i cura koja je dobila 13 js, pa ce ih zalediti. Ok, mozda je ona tako reagirala i na slabiju stimulaciju..Sta mogu kad ovi moji jajnici..joj nikako ne rade- ja sam se bojala da nebude nijedna stanica!! Bas je ovo sve stresno i tesko !! Drzmo se!

----------


## nata

Cure, dali je još uvijek uobičajena praksa, kad si u postupku da se ujutro samo čeka prozivka doktor bez javljanja kod sestre?

----------


## Filipah

Cure moje, mene zanima da li je naš vrli ministar ispunio obećanje i u vezi anestezije kod punkcije. Pošto se on hvali sa svime i svačime i ničim konkretnim i pametnim

----------


## tanjack36

curke ja napravila briseve i papu i sutra kod dr.L na dogovor..
nadam se da ću uskoro krenut konkretno u postupak
svima želim sreću....

----------


## nela.

> Cure moje, mene zanima da li je naš vrli ministar ispunio obećanje i u vezi anestezije kod punkcije. Pošto se on hvali sa svime i svačime i ničim konkretnim i pametnim


Ne kod punkcije nema anestezije,
Sve ide po novom zakonu što je protiv nas jedino to ide po starom

----------


## Šiškica

> Cure, dali je još uvijek uobičajena praksa, kad si u postupku da se ujutro samo čeka prozivka doktor bez javljanja kod sestre?


mislim da da .. bar je tako bilo u 11 mjesecu.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> nata prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Cure, dali je još uvijek uobičajena praksa, kad si u postupku da se ujutro samo čeka prozivka doktor bez javljanja kod sestre?
> 
> 
> mislim da da .. bar je tako bilo u 11 mjesecu.


I ja mislim da da osim ako dolazis na prvi uzv u postupku, tada se prvo javis sestrama i predas uputnicu.

----------


## nata

Šiškice, RuziceSB - hvala.   :Kiss:

----------


## Ela28

Bok cure.
Evo ja se jučer vratila sa punkcije.Dosta boli bar mene.Nažalost nema ništa ni jedna jajna stanica.Od nas 6 kod 3 nije bilo ništa.Tako da ja nisam ni stigla do toliko očekivanog svog prvog postupka.Baš sam tužna.Potrošila sam 10 klomifena i 6 gonalfa.Sad iduća šansa tek u 5.mjesecu.

----------


## Mali Mimi

A joj baš mi je žao Ela28:sad:

----------


## Mimek

ela28 ne tuguj brzo će 5. mj.

----------


## Ela28

> A joj baš mi je žao Ela28:sad:


Draga moja a što se može.Nije mi drago,ali valjda je tako moralo biti!

----------


## Ela28

> ela28 ne tuguj brzo će 5. mj.


Nije da tugujem nego tome se zaista nisam nadala kad pročitam kod nekih cura po 12 ili 13 jajnih stanica.To me zbunjuje  :Sad:

----------


## laky

cure zna li tko koje sestre rade kod dr.Lučingera HITNO mi treba ta info

----------


## milivoj73

> cure zna li tko koje sestre rade kod dr.Lučingera HITNO mi treba ta info


Radi Ivanka(ona nova što je zamjenila Mariju) sigurno i mislim Sonja ali za nju nisam siguran...pozdrav tm i LU   :Bye:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Radi Ivanka(ona nova što je zamjenila Mariju) sigurno i mislim Sonja ali za nju nisam siguran...pozdrav tm i LU


Meni se čini da se one stalno mjenjaju bar dok sam ja bila gore

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nije da tugujem nego tome se zaista nisam nadala kad pročitam kod nekih cura po 12 ili 13 jajnih stanica.To me zbunjuje


Da ako idu sa ful stimulacijom a ova kombinacija na kojoj si ti bila nije baš dobitna, ja sam isto bila u 11 mj. i primila 10 komada goanala i klomifene i samo 1 j.s. koja se nije ni oplodila, druge cure su imale 2 - 6 njaviše s ovom kombinacijom ljekova

----------


## Kadauna

> Bok cure.
> Evo ja se jučer vratila sa punkcije.Dosta boli bar mene.Nažalost nema ništa ni jedna jajna stanica.Od nas 6 kod 3 nije bilo ništa.Tako da ja nisam ni stigla do toliko očekivanog svog prvog postupka.Baš sam tužna.Potrošila sam 10 klomifena i 6 gonalfa.Sad iduća šansa tek u 5.mjesecu.



oprosti, draga Ela, pretpostavljam kako ti je :Love: , jednom sam ja na samom klomifenu imala folikul u kojem nije bilo jajne stanice. Ali daj mi reci kod kojeg si liječnika na Vuk Vrhovcu i kod kojeg su ove druge dvije bez j.s. ? Kod kojeg su liječnika ove druge dvije djevojke kod kojih je nađeno j.s. i kakve su stimulacije imale? 

Bilo bi također dobro da ispuniš upitnik u mom potpisu jer je svaka informacija o uspješnosti bitna u fazi kad skupljamo te podatke.

----------


## Ela28

> oprosti, draga Ela, pretpostavljam kako ti je, jednom sam ja na samom klomifenu imala folikul u kojem nije bilo jajne stanice. Ali daj mi reci kod kojeg si liječnika na Vuk Vrhovcu i kod kojeg su ove druge dvije bez j.s. ? Kod kojeg su liječnika ove druge dvije djevojke kod kojih je nađeno j.s. i kakve su stimulacije imale? 
> 
> Bilo bi također dobro da ispuniš upitnik u mom potpisu jer je svaka informacija o uspješnosti bitna u fazi kad skupljamo te podatke.


U mojoj grupi je bilo nas 7 sve kod doktora Alebića.Nas tri nismo imale ništa,ostale cure su imale po 1,2,5 i za jednu curu neznam...E sad za stimulaciju baš ne znam znam da su spominjale klomifene,menopur i dalje se ne sjećam.Nama 4 je to bila prva punkcija.Ok,idem ispuniti taj upitnik.

----------


## Šiškica

I meni se isto dogodilo. Kutija Klomifema i + čak 2 Gonala.. jedan folikul bez jajne stanice..
Znam da nije smak svijeta , al nema šanse da više tako trošim vrijeme , živce i sve ostalo..  
M mi se tek sad s trećim ciklusom vratila u normalu..
Od sad idem samo na jače stimulacije.. 
i da kod dr. A. sam...       i isto taj dan nisam bila jedina bez js.

----------


## TroYa

Cure bok,
redovno vas pratim, mada se ne javljam. Idem u 2/10 na prvi IVF, kod dr L. Zanima me vaša iskustva s bolovanjima kod IVFa. Koliko obično dana to bude, da li ti dr. napiše preporuku ili ti odredi primarni doktor,  itd. Naime , moram to dobro zakamuflirat u firmi, pa čisto da znam kak da se izorganiziram.

----------


## legal alien

> Cure bok,
> redovno vas pratim, mada se ne javljam. Idem u 2/10 na prvi IVF, kod dr L. Zanima me vaša iskustva s bolovanjima kod IVFa. Koliko obično dana to bude, da li ti dr. napiše preporuku ili ti odredi primarni doktor, itd. Naime , moram to dobro zakamuflirat u firmi, pa čisto da znam kak da se izorganiziram.


Dobrodosla draga TroYa i brzo se prebacila na trudnicki podforum.

Bolovanje otvara ljecnik opce prakse prema naputku specijalista. Ja sam samo dosla sa uputnicom i nalazima (povijest bolesti sam morala kopirati i ostaviti docu kopiju). Duljina bolovanja propisana je pravilnikom (N97, zenska neplodnost 14 dana, N98 komplikacije pri MPO 21 dan) ali naravno doktor moze produljiti bolovanje ukoliko to specijalist preporuci. Ja sam konkretno bila 4 tjedna na bolovanju ali samo iz razloga sto sam iz Du pa nisam mogla putovati Du-Zg svako dva-tri dana na folikulometriju tijekom stimulacije. Inace bi mi dva tjedna bila skroz dovoljna. 
Neka ti veljaca bude plodna! SRETNO! :wink:

----------


## legal alien

Zna li netko za zgodan (i povoljan naravno) smjestaj u blizini VVa? Nesto sto bi mogla iznajmiti na 3 tjedna, mozda cak i neki B&B, pansion.... Prvi put sam koristila smjestaj kod rodbine ali ovo proljece bi pokusala naci nesto gdje bi bila sama. Nisam nezahvalna da me ne shvatite krivo ali treba mi mir...
Mozete kontakt na PP.

----------


## pčelica2009

Na VV imaju adrese osoba koje iznajmljuju-pitaj sestre one će ti dati

----------


## laky

> Zna li netko za zgodan (i povoljan naravno) smjestaj u blizini VVa? Nesto sto bi mogla iznajmiti na 3 tjedna, mozda cak i neki B&B, pansion.... Prvi put sam koristila smjestaj kod rodbine ali ovo proljece bi pokusala naci nesto gdje bi bila sama. Nisam nezahvalna da me ne shvatite krivo ali treba mi mir...
> Mozete kontakt na PP.


Naslov: smještaj 
• Gotesmann Nada 01 2431 003; 0915046874 Dugi dol 24 
80 kn dan po osobi, dijeli se kuhinja i kupatilo. 

• Kovač Vlatka 01 2431 205 Dugi dol 28 

• Babić Vlatka 01 2431 109 Dugi dol 32a 
neka starija žena sama je.. živi s gostima u istom stanu..100 kn dan po osobi cijena. 

• Benić Đurđa 01 2431007, Dugi dol 6. 
100 kn dan po osobi, dijeli se kupatilo i kuhinja. 

• MIhalko Katarina 01 2330 -891,0981828707 Pokornoga 14. 
220 kn dan po apartmanu, kuhinja se dijeli. 


• Maksimir, novonamješteni apartmani, parking, blizina bolnica, cijena dnevnog najma 250 kn/dan, Oboj. 
telefon: 091/2342-335 


• ZAGREB superkomf. luks sobe i apart. tuš WC sat klima internet parking TV bazen, već od 195kn + doručak. (350 KN/dan DVOKREVETNA) 
http://www.vila-marija.info, Potočka 18 Dubrava,telefon: 01/2917-928 

• Zagreb, apartman kompletno opremljen izvrsna lokacija, tramvajska zona od 3 na više dana . Jordanovac 3. 
telefon: 098/9009-432 
Jedna lukava stranica : 
http://www.hellotourist.net/keresese...e.php#eredmeny 

valjda smijem ovdje staviti da i ostale cure vide ovo mi stoji u INBOX-u odavdu

SRETNO

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Danas  sam  dobila  nalaze  od  pretraga, Hbs i anti Hbc  je negativno  a  kod  anti  Hbs  piše  <5 mUI/ml,  da  li  netko  zna  šta  to  znači.  Malo  me  kopka

----------


## milivoj73

haj svima...eto nas u postupku na VV...danas 5.dc...sami smo se piknuli i preživjeli
...gore je dosta gužva ali na to smo se već navikli...
~~~~~~~~~~svima u postupku 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## ketty28

zelim se zahvaliti curama koje su u prosli pon samnom cekale betuako su na forumu, prekrasne ste i nadam se da ce i vama netko donijeti srecu kao sto je jedna od vas meni

----------


## laky

> haj svima...eto nas u postupku na vv...danas 5.dc...sami smo se piknuli i preživjeli
> ...gore je dosta gužva ali na to smo se već navikli...
> ~~~~~~~~~~svima u postupku 
> :-d


sretnoooo

----------


## Kadauna

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: pa dobro ketty, jel se to tebi može čestitati? Pričaj, draga Ketty, pričaj.....

----------


## dubicanac1

> haj svima...eto nas u postupku na VV...danas 5.dc...sami smo se piknuli i preživjeli
> ...gore je dosta gužva ali na to smo se već navikli...
> ~~~~~~~~~~svima u postupku


drzimo vam fige  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da u 11-om.mjesecu mirisete jednu malu smrdavu guzu   :Saint:  sretnooo...

----------


## nevena

Ketty28 cestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: to je prekrasno. daj malo vise detalja molim te, kod koga si bila na postupku, koju stimulaciju si imala, koliko si JS dobila?

Od  :Heart:  ti zelim mirnu i skolsku trudnocu!

----------


## slavonka2

Bravo *Milivoj73* za pikanje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

A mi šaljemo puno vibrica za sve naše rodice, za što god da vam treba.... :Zaljubljen: 

I čekamo nove trudice u ovom najkraćem mjesecu u godini... :Love:

----------


## Tibi

curke je li netko od vas bio na pravno-psihološkom savjetovanju na VV-u? Kako to izgleda i koliko dugo se čeka za termin? Hvala unaprijed.

Svima puno vibrica do neba za uspješne postupke, velike bete, pozitivan duh  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bebel

> haj svima...eto nas u postupku na VV...danas 5.dc...sami smo se piknuli i preživjeli
> ...gore je dosta gužva ali na to smo se već navikli...
> ~~~~~~~~~~svima u postupku


 *milivoj73* bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za vas u vaš postupak

----------


## Mali Mimi

ketty čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Biene

[QUOTE=Tibi;1531987]curke je li netko od vas bio na pravno-psihološkom savjetovanju na VV-u? Kako to izgleda i koliko dugo se čeka za termin? Hvala unaprijed.

Svima puno vibrica do neba za uspješne postupke, velike bete, pozitivan duh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: [/QUOTE
Za pp savjetovanje se naručiš kod sestre, ne znam koliko se dugo čeka, mislim da ide dosta brzo. Savjetovanje je od 11,30 do 12,30. Psihologica je ok, uđete ti i TM, ona vas pita o dosadašnjim postupcima, uglavnom ugodan razgovor od 15 min.
Pravnica govori ono što mora, o zakonu i još svašta, no ja nju baš iskreno i nisam slišala. 
Dobijete njihove potpise na formulare i to ide u karton.
Sretno.

----------


## mimimuc

Bokić, curke , trebam pomoć i savjet  .

Pitam u ime cure koja nije na forumu. Na povijesti bolesti joj je pisalo naručiti 10 Menopura , ali ona je potrošila 13 , 3 su joj dali  na VV , i rekli su da ta 3 mora vratiti , da njen gin. naruči  ako će joj HZZO to odobriti , ako ne mora ih kupiti . Kakva je inače bila gore praksa , jel se moralo vračati to kaj su oni pikali kome je falilo  ?

----------


## vikki

Ja nisam morala vratiti. 30 sam dobila od prim. gin. i dva su mi dali gore. Ne znam da je netko morao vraćati. Nešto novo sad?

----------


## pirica

> Ja nisam morala vratiti. 30 sam dobila od prim. gin. i dva su mi dali gore. Ne znam da je netko morao vraćati. Nešto novo sad?


30 je bilo max koliko smo mogle dobit na račun HZZO-a, a sad se situacija promjenila
ovo šta je *mimimuc* napisala ima logike i mislim da sam čak ja upozorila da bi se to u ovim blagim stimulacijama moglo događat  :Sad:

----------


## mimimuc

I ja sam u prošloj stimulaciji potrošila 29 kom. i kad me uhvatila panika kaj sad ako nebudem imala dosta (predzadnje pikanje) sestra veli , kaj se sekiram dali mi budu oni ako bude falilo, nitko nije spominjao vračanje. :Shock: 

Zato pitam , malo mi je bilo čudno jer ona mora vratiti . I nekima je prepisano 15 , a nekima 10 . Sve mi je to bljak..... i onda kao rade na natalitetu.

Hvala cure na odgovoru, ona se sljedeći tjedan mora javiti gore i donijeti ta 3 komada, ako joj ne odobri HZZO , mora kupiti (_ili ćemo nešto skemijati , ja ih tak imam viška_ _)

Jedna velika pusa mojim suborkama sa VV
_

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo što pišeš Minimuc mi je ful čudno i ja sam u predzadnjem postupku spucala 32 menopura a sad mi je isto napisao 10 i to mi se računa pod postupak isto ko i za 1. put a ovo mi uopće nije uredu da su curi rekla da sama kupuje i vraća još 3 komada kad bi u biti mogla dobiti i 30 ako joj dr. tako prepiše i kako će joj sad so.gin. naručiti još samo 3... znam da bi moj poludio da mu tako dođem iovako traži sve moguće potvrde od specijaliste da ne bi još on morao nešto platiti.
Čitava pomutnja :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## snow.ml

Bokić curke
ja sam ovdje nova što se tiče javljanja ali vas redovno čitam...
inače sam na liječenju na VV i to već godinu dana...
ovaj tjedan sam završila sa klomifenima...kako su mi se napravile najmanje 10 stanica drL mi ne želi raditi inseminaciju nego odmah IVF.koji nisam očekivala...malo me strah ...
zanima me kolko ih sada može oploditi i vratiti i dali se mogu zamrzavati samo jajne stanice...kod supruga je sve OK...

----------


## vikki

Oplodit će u dogovoru s tobom - najviše 3 stanice - i toliko ti ih i vratiti (budu li se razvijale). Kako je sa zamrzavanjem, ne znam.

----------


## snow.ml

jučer sam bila kod njega i spomenio mi je da bi postupak mogao već biti u ponedjeljak...tek sam sada pročitala da moram imati svu onu dokumentaciju ali ju mi nismo napravili...jer nismo znali...koja je vjerovatnost da mi zbog toga neće moći sve to raditi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Zamrzavaju samo jajne stanice i to samo koje biologica ocjeni kao najbolje (da će preživjeti odmrzavanje), pogledaj malo postove na Građanima protiv Mpo zakona tamo se stvarno dosta pisalo o novostima vezanima uz novi zakon
U svakom slučaju to što ideš na IVF je bolje, veće su šanse za uspjeh nego sa AIH

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako ti je rekao da će ti napraviti IVf onda bi mu ja vjerovala bez obzira što nemaš potvrde koje inače zahtjevaju, mislim da je suludo raditi AIH sa 10 folikula, opasnost od višestruke trudnoće se povećava i vjerujem da dr. ne želi eksperimentirati, tako se i meni jednom desilo samo sam imala 5 folikula

----------


## snow.ml

Mimi kako si to izdržala...dali boli punkcija?
kolko to sve ukupno traje...sorry na pitanjima ali sada ne mogu dočekati subotu da vidim što će mi na kraju reći....jako sam nestrpljiva...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bolnost punkcije je dosta individualna, mene prvi put nije jako bolilo ali tada nisam imala endo. cistu poslije me bolilo na jajniku gdje se nalazi cista jer su folikuli teško dostupni, no izdržala sam i to, ne traje tako puno

----------


## nina09

> Bokić, curke , trebam pomoć i savjet  .
> 
> Pitam u ime cure koja nije na forumu. Na povijesti bolesti joj je pisalo naručiti 10 Menopura , ali ona je potrošila 13 , 3 su joj dali  na VV , i rekli su da ta 3 mora vratiti , da njen gin. naruči  ako će joj HZZO to odobriti , ako ne mora ih kupiti . Kakva je inače bila gore praksa , jel se moralo vračati to kaj su oni pikali kome je falilo  ?


meni je u prošlom postupku falilo dva gonala(moja krivica,razbila ampule :Cool: ).
posudile mi sestre a dr.mi je napisao da smo iskoristili 14 a ne 12 gonala kolko je bilo naručeno,to sam odnesla svom gin.i bez problema mi izdao još dva gonala koja sam vratila na VV.

----------


## ivkica28

> Bok cure.
> Evo ja se jučer vratila sa punkcije.Dosta boli bar mene.Nažalost nema ništa ni jedna jajna stanica.Od nas 6 kod 3 nije bilo ništa.Tako da ja nisam ni stigla do toliko očekivanog svog prvog postupka.Baš sam tužna.Potrošila sam 10 klomifena i 6 gonalfa.Sad iduća šansa tek u 5.mjesecu.


ej..užasno mi je žao..i bojim se da ču i ja biti jedna od vas..
koja je vaša dijagnoza nisam čitala ranije postove i kod kojeg ste doktora.

----------


## vesnare

Evo nisam već dugo na VV (najviše zbog daljine) i malo sam bila u fazi stagnacije, dok nisam riješila polip.
Sad sam dogovorila ciklus na CITO u Splitu (pridoni), pa mi treba drugo mišljenje sa VV, jer mi je to najjednostavnije kad sam već bila.
E sad pitanje, ako netko zna, kada, kako, na koji način, mora li se osobno doći ili može netko drugi?
Imam broj mob. od dr. L. ali mi ga je glupo zvati za to na mob. - možda bolje na telefon sestre. Imaju li drugi br. s obzirom da su sad njegove sestre u drugom officu.
I bi li mi dali da kopiram nalaze od HIV-a i hepatitisa da se još s tim ne zezam, jer moram sve riješiti ovaj mj., budući sam u ožujku u pogonu :Very Happy: 
Hvata me nostaligja za hodnicima VV :Laughing:

----------


## nevena

*snow.ml,* cure su ti sve rekle, sa toliko folikula bolje da ti radi IVF a i veće su sanse da ce uspjeti. Sretno u svakom slucaju! Nego, koliko si popila klomifena kad si dobila tako velik broj folikula? I javi nam se i dalje, koliko ces imati JS i koliko ce se oploditi

*Vesnare*, broj od sestre dr. L je 2353-893, mislim da ces se moci dogovoriti da kopiras nalaze . e sad dali ti moze netko drugi ici po drugo misljenje, mozda ako tako dogovoris sa doktorom mozda i moze to nisam bas sigurna

u svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## jadro

vesnare, ne znam od kad su ti ti nalazi (HIV, Hepatitis..), provjeri vrijede li ti jos. meni moji ne vrijede (istina, stari su, od prije trudnoce, znaci iz 2004)


sretno na CITU

----------


## Tibi

*jadro* je li znaš možda koliko dugo vrijede nalazi HIV, hepatitis... Moji su iz 04.2008...
Naime rekao mi je samo da ponovim papu i briseve, a sad ako mi slijedeći put kaže i ovo poludit ću jer htjela bih čim prije u postupak....

----------


## jadro

> *jadro* je li znaš možda koliko dugo vrijede nalazi HIV, hepatitis... Moji su iz 04.2008...
> Naime rekao mi je samo da ponovim papu i briseve, a sad ako mi slijedeći put kaže i ovo poludit ću jer htjela bih čim prije u postupak....


ne znam kad se radi o istoj klinici, mene na VV nisu trazili nove, i 2009 su bili dovoljni ovi iz 2004 (samo me uvijek pitao za papu), ali na drugoj klinici mi traze da je sve frisko (nisam na CITU, mozda oni priznaju stare)

----------


## valentine

> ne znam kad se radi o istoj klinici, mene na VV nisu trazili nove, i 2009 su bili dovoljni ovi iz 2004 (samo me uvijek pitao za papu), ali na drugoj klinici mi traze da je sve frisko (nisam na CITU, mozda oni priznaju stare)


Točno je za VV. Moji nalazi HIV, hepatitis su iz 2004. Nisam trebala nove.
Samo noviji papa test (moj je bio 5 mjeseci star) i briseve (sasvim novi).

----------


## Tibi

joj cure fala puno, sad ste me utješile  :Love: 
svima puno vibri do nema za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

ah moje brzo tipkanje
nema = neba   :Grin: 

dakle svima vibre do neba za štogod vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## vesnare

Moji su nalazi iz 2002.g. i dok sam bila na VV nisam morala donositi nove. Zadnji put sam išla 2008.g. na VV.
A dr. na CITO mi je rekao da mogu donijeti i te nalaze sa VV, ali me nije pitao od koje godine su,pa sad ne znam...

----------


## vesnare

A evo i info za drugo mišljenje: zvala sam sestru dr. L (hvala Nevena za br.) i naručila sam se 18.02. kod dr. L. po drugo mišljenje i moram imati uputnicu

----------


## snow.ml

Nevena moji jajnici proizvedu sami po tri jajne stanice ali sve ostanu unutra i propadnu...onda mi je dao klomifene da se nakupi broj pa možda pola izbaci od pritiska ili neznam kako je on to mislio...ali nije očekivao da će ih izrasti toliki broj...u subotu idem vidjeti dali su ostali tolike veličine koje su bile i zadnji puta ili su narasle...ako su sve narasle onda će mi u ponedjeljak raditi punkciju, koju nisam očekivala ili ako imam četiri komada većih onda  će me poslati kući i tjedan dana akcija...kada sam izašla van bila sam jako zbunjena , neznam dali bi bila sretna ili uplašena...neznam što me čeka...nisam mislila da će to tako ići...ali ne mogu dočekati subotu da vidim kakvo je stanje...sada mi je stomak napuhan, sve me steže...
javim vam što dalje...
a jesam se raspisala...sorry..ako se ne javim do ponedjeljka znači da imam punkciju u ponedjeljak..

----------


## Mali Mimi

snow.ml vjerojatno misliš na folikule a ne na jajne stanice jer ne može se znati koliko ih imaš dok ti ne punktiraju, a šta inače imaš PCOS?

----------


## snow.ml

ma da, folikule...još se nisam naučila na sve te izraze...ali glavno da se razumijemo  :Smile: ).. da imam PCOS...išla sam laparaskopiju prije šest mjeseci ali se sve vratilo...jedna cista na drugoj...doktor nezna odakle mi, ne idu mi kilogrami i stanje jajnika...
Mimi nisam u postovima vidjela, što se kod tebe događa

----------


## nevena

snow.ml, thanks na odgovoru. drzim fige da sve prodje ok na punkciji onda

----------


## nina09

trebam info,kaj treba pisati na uputnici za drugo mišljenje,ja ču vjerojatno na merkur,to mi je najbliže

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja bila na laparaskopiji ali zbog endometrioze isto se vratila. Prošla 3 AIH i 5 IVf-ova
Ja sam sad u iščekivanju Maribora,, sretno sutra

----------


## Biene

> trebam info,kaj treba pisati na uputnici za drugo mišljenje,ja ču vjerojatno na merkur,to mi je najbliže


pregled i drugo mišljenje

----------


## Petronjela

Pozdrav svim curama!Čitam vas duže vrijeme..nekako sam imala osjećaj da ću vam se pridružiti  :Smile: 
Ja 11.03. idem tek na prvi pregled na VV i nemam pojma kako će to sve izgledati.Koliko god sam uzbuđena toliko se i bojim šta će još naći da nije ok.
Znam da ste sve već duže vrijeme u postpku ali da li mi može tko reći koliko vremenski prođe od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka bilo AIH ili nešto drugo.
Dosta nalaza imamo,kod mene sve ok (hsg nisam još radila) a dragi asthenoteratozoospermia.Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## Biene

Petronjela dobro došla,
moraš znati da na VV priznaju samo nalaze svojeg laba, pa ćeš ti hormone, a TM spermiogram, morati obaviti u labu na VV-u. Nalazi spermiograma i kod androloga pregled za TM, na to se nažalost izgubi par mjeseci.
Dalje ovisi o dijagnozi, ako zbog muževog spermiograma niste kandidati onda nećeš trebati ići na HSG, za IVF prohodnost jajovoda nije bitna.
Sretno.

----------


## Petronjela

Biene hvala na brzom odgovoru.Znala sam za nalaze da vrijede samo kod njih pa se dragi već naručio za androloga i obavio spermiogram na VV-u.Jedino nisam hormone kod njih rješila.
Nisam shvatila za spermiogram..ako je on loš onda nismo kandidati za AIH?

----------


## amariya

Upravo tako, iako je meni (imamo istu dijagnozu) dr. A rekao da napravim HSG u slučaju da mi pukne folikul prije punkcije da ipak možemo na AIH, ali ja sam to shvatila da je to moja dobra volja. Ipak, napravila sam HSG, ali za to imaš vremena. Pričekaj što će ti dr. reći. Vjerojatno će ti reći da 3 dc. izvadiš hrmone, a muž dodatne pretrage (još jedan detaljniji speriogram i hormone), te sa svim nalazima dođeš 3.dc za koji mjesec te naruči. Nalazi od muža stignu doma za nekih 3,4 tjedna a tvoji će biti u tvom kartonu(to ja nisam znala pa sam još tjednima iščekivala).

----------


## nina09

> pregled i drugo mišljenje


Hvala! :Kiss:

----------


## Petronjela

> Upravo tako, iako je meni (imamo istu dijagnozu) dr. A rekao da napravim HSG u slučaju da mi pukne folikul prije punkcije da ipak možemo na AIH, ali ja sam to shvatila da je to moja dobra volja. Ipak, napravila sam HSG, ali za to imaš vremena. Pričekaj što će ti dr. reći. Vjerojatno će ti reći da 3 dc. izvadiš hrmone, a muž dodatne pretrage (još jedan detaljniji speriogram i hormone), te sa svim nalazima dođeš 3.dc za koji mjesec te naruči. Nalazi od muža stignu doma za nekih 3,4 tjedna a tvoji će biti u tvom kartonu(to ja nisam znala pa sam još tjednima iščekivala).


Hvala na odgovoru..Cure zlatne ste!Pusa

----------


## snow.ml

heej evo i mene...jučer sam bila po štopericu i sutra imam punkciju...imam 4 folikule a sad što ispadne iz toga ćemo vidjeti...malo me strah toga ali preživjet ću kao i sve ostale...sve vas pozdravljam   :Wink:

----------


## nevena

snow.ml sretno na punkciji. javi kako je proslo i koliko js si dobila

----------


## snow.ml

hvala nevena  :Smile: 
javim vam kada sve prođe jer mi nije lako doći do kompa...vjerovatno kada se vratim kući...znaš uvijek sam zamišljala ako budem imala curicu da će se zvai nevena i gle baš se sada sa tobom dopisujem  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

joj snow.ml, bas si me raznjezila s tim. od  :Heart:  ti zelim jednu nevenu onda
a ja sam zamisljala da ako dobijem decka da ce se zvati neven i zato sam o odabrala taj nick

----------


## jo1974

imali novine na našem vv,ja se spremam na klomifenski postupak krajem ovog mjeseca,koliko dugo se čeka na psihološko savjetovanje i dali je obavezno za sve sada je moj dr.l nije mi ništa rekao kad smo se dogovarali za postupak

----------


## milivoj73

mislim da ti neće trebati savjetovanje pošto spadaš među stare korisnike...sretno

----------


## amariya

Stigneš savjetovanje obaviti i tijekom postupka, pa ga možeš pitati kad budeš dolazila 3.dc. Ako to želi riješiti ranije, nazovi sestru.

----------


## larivan1

pozdrav svima. evo samo da se ukratko javim,prošla sam ivf postupak na vv,. na punkciji sam bila 30.1. a na embriotransferu 1.2. vračeno je 3. sada čekam vađenje bete 17.2.

----------


## zedra

larivan, pa zašto beta tek 16. dan nakon ET??
Sretno!!

----------


## snow.ml

*jo* ja idem isto kod dr L i u srijedu su mi radili punkciju ali mi ne traži nikakve papire, a ja se pravim luda da neznam dali treba ili ne...tamo idem već godinu dana..neke ženske kažu da kod dr A trebaju papiri bez obzira dali ste stari ili novi...sada neznam što će kasnije tražiti...
inače, izvadio mi je  4 folikule od čega su ispale 2 J.S...nadam se da će mi ih obe vratiti...ne mogu dočekati sutrašnji dan...jako sam uzbuđena...to mi je prvi puta...

----------


## Gabi25

moja prijateljica koja nije na forumu je kod dr. A već godinu i pol (još nisu stigli do postupka), naručio ju je 3dc sad u 2. mjesecu da dođe sa lijekovima. Obzirom da joj njen gin nije htio naručiti lijekove jer ih sad od 01.02. osiguravaju klinike za mpo zvala je neki dan gore da pita za te lijekove i dr. A joj je rekao da mora obaviti ta savjetovanja i onda mu se javiti. Prvi termin za naručiti se za ta savjetovanja je u 4. mjesecu  :Shock: 
naravno da je poludila jer ima osjećaj da je zavlače već nekoliko mjeseci i odlučila promijeniti kliniku. To je stvarno prestrašno, jasno mi je da to traže sve nove kad već ovaj glupi zakon tako nalaže ali ona je bila naručena za postupak i sad su je vratili na početak  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Gabi, neka to utješi tvoju frendicu, ali dr. A. traži i stare pacijentice da idu na P&P savjetovanje i po drugo mišljenje. To znači i pacijentice koje idu na postupke od prije donošenja novoga zakona.

----------


## larivan1

prvo da odgovorim,neznam zašto je doktor odlučio tako dugo za betu. ja sam kod dr A mene nije tražio hvala bogu nikakvo savjetovanje,niti ništa dodatno. jako dobro znam kakav je to osječaj kad misliš da si ponovno na početku. ja sam trebala biti u postupku u 12 mj ali zbog financija na vv je odgođen. kada sam došla na kontrolu 23 d.c. ustvari sam procurila doktor je to računao kao prvi d.c. i krenuli smo s postupkom a ja bila sva zabrinuta da će to biti neki problem... :Laughing:  a sada sve imam osječaj da ću procuriti i da neću ni dočekati betu...... :Shock:

----------


## jadra

> prvo da odgovorim,neznam zašto je doktor odlučio tako dugo za betu. ja sam kod dr A mene nije tražio hvala bogu nikakvo savjetovanje,niti ništa dodatno. jako dobro znam kakav je to osječaj kad misliš da si ponovno na početku. ja sam trebala biti u postupku u 12 mj ali zbog financija na vv je odgođen. kada sam došla na kontrolu 23 d.c. ustvari sam procurila doktor je to računao kao prvi d.c. i krenuli smo s postupkom a ja bila sva zabrinuta da će to biti neki problem... a sada sve imam osječaj da ću procuriti i da neću ni dočekati betu......


Bok cure! Ja sam pacijentica dr.A. i 2.2. sam imala punkciju a 4.2.transfer. Punktirano mi je 7 jajnih stanica, 4 su smrzli a dvije mrvice vratili. Beta mi je 20.02. znači 16 dana .  inače nam je ovo 3.pokušaj IVF-ICSI, i nismo trebali nikakva psih.prav. savjetovanja. Eto to su naša iskustva s novim zakonom! Protokol je bio kutija klomifena i 9 gonala.

----------


## TroYa

Cure bok. ja sam trenutno u postpuku IVF, prvi put, kod dr L, na gonalima. Nije mi jasno kad (i tko) se odlucuje koliko će oplođenih stanica vratiti? Imam 35 g, al bas ne bi da mi vrate sve 3. Kakva su vasa iskustva?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Koliko sam ja upoznata žene same odlučuju a biologica sugerira što misli da bi trebalo

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Gabi25*,   kakvo je to savjetovanje na koje moraš toliko čekati?  Ja sam riješila psihijatra u sk bolnici na uputnicu, doduše, čekala sam i ja skoro mj. dana na termin.   Jedna forumašica je to riješila u obiteljskom savjetovalištu u svom gradu, besplatno i bez uputnica, a takvo savjetovalište ima svaki malo veći grad. Ako trebaš link javi se, pa ću ga pronaći ili sama prevrti čini mi se da je bila na _Potpomognutoj u Petrovoj_

----------


## Gabi25

zauzeta ona je to htjela obaviti na VV pa su ju naručili za 4. mjesec. Sad se već naručila u jednoj drugoj klinici za to savjetovanje i na redu je 17.2. Hvala ti svejedno!!

----------


## nevena

jadra zelim ti barem trocifrenu betu!

sretno svima!

----------


## amariya

Larivan1, evo da te pozdravim. Išle smo zajedno na transfer, ja sam na punkciju išla u petak, tako da betu vadim 16.02. Kako se osjećaš? Ja baš i nemam neke simptome. Jesi li na bolovanju?

----------


## amariya

Što se tiče savjetovanja, ispala je cijela konfuzija. Već sam ranije pisala o svom iskustvu. Uglavnom, u 1.mj. je došao novi naputak po kojem i stari pacijenti moraju na savjetovanje, osim oni kojima su već bili naručeni lijekovi (pa se to valjda računa kao početak postupka) ranije-prošle godine. Isto tako, valjda se sad naručilo jako puno pacijenata pa se tako dgo čeka, jer znam da u 1. i početkom drugog nije bila takva situacija. Meni je dr. A rekao da ako mi ne uspije ovaj puta, da ću morati na savjetovanje prije novog postupka. Ja ću to riješavati u obiteljskom centru, jer se ne čeka, besplatno je a i nisam iz Zg.

----------


## larivan1

anariya draga možeš li mi poslati pp

----------


## amariya

Sramota, ali na ovom novom forumu, uopć ne znam poslati pp

----------


## amariya

fg

----------


## larivan1

neznam ni ja,zato sam tebi rekla....he he.. uglavnom ja sam ona koja je išla prva na et,nemam ni ja nikakvih simptoma i tako,uglavnom odmaram doma.. pozz

----------


## ZAUZETA

za pp ideš na nick koji je iznad avatara, klikneš i da ti opcije Vidi profil  /  pogledajte forumske poruke  /  Privatna poruka  -  biraš   :Smile: )

----------


## snow.ml

evo i mene..došla sam napokon kući...oplodile su mi se dvije j.s. i obe mi je vratio...sada ležanje i odmaranje, beta se vadi 27.02....tko će ga  dočekati...pozz

----------


## amariya

zauzeta hvala, larivian, nemaš mogućnost da ti pošaljem privatnu poruku, ali ti možeš meni, onako kako je zauzeta rekla  :Saint:

----------


## molu

*cure, koje ste bile u postupcima, molim vas ispunite upitnik* http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info...d=46&Itemid=54

Vrlo je bitno da imamo statistiku radi zakona koji imamo

Hvala vam i sretno!

----------


## larivan1

uhh. ja nemam te opcije da ti pošaljem pp. možda zato što sam tek napravila profil ili?? nek pomogne tko zna... thx. amariya kako se osječaš?

----------


## amariya

Ja sam ok, ništa me ne boli, ponekad malo pritisak dolje i grudi su mi blago bolne. Inače sam uzimala test ranije, ali sad mislim da ću pričekati po utorka. Ako ništa, bar sam se odmorila doma, makar znam da će mi zadnji dani biti najgori.

----------


## amariya

Larivan pliz idi na podform Nakon tranfera, baš komeniramo da li biologica bude prisutna na tranferu na VV. Ja je nisam vidjela.

----------


## BHany

biologica uvijek i svakoma bude prisutna na transferu na vv-u, bez obzira da li set bili prije na razgovoru kod nje ili ne
vjerojatno je niste primjetili zato što ona dođe dok vi već naveliko ležite i ne možete se pomaknuti
ona je ta koja obavezno donese predembrije pripremljene za transfer - nikad nitko drugi - nekad doktor ili sestra viknu vaše prezime pa ona dođe i donese, a nekad već uđe bez poziva pred sam čin transfera
ne bude prisutna dok vas doktor priprema
također odlazi čim doktor obavi transfer - prije nego doktor završi popratne radnje, a puno prije nego vam sestra kaže da se možete ustati

----------


## lavko

> Upravo tako, iako je meni (imamo istu dijagnozu) dr. A rekao da napravim HSG u slučaju da mi pukne folikul prije punkcije da ipak možemo na AIH, ali ja sam to shvatila da je to moja dobra volja. Ipak, napravila sam HSG, ali za to imaš vremena. Pričekaj što će ti dr. reći. Vjerojatno će ti reći da 3 dc. izvadiš hrmone, a muž dodatne pretrage (još jedan detaljniji speriogram i hormone), te sa svim nalazima dođeš 3.dc za koji mjesec te naruči. Nalazi od muža stignu doma za nekih 3,4 tjedna a tvoji će biti u tvom kartonu(to ja nisam znala pa sam još tjednima iščekivala).


Pozdrav, može pitanje vezano uz HSG? Ja sam eto u početnim pretragama na VV i moram obaviti UZV HSG. Da li si ti obavljala ultrazvučni HSG i gdje? Pokušavam doznati u kojim bolnicama u Zg se obavlja...

----------


## molu

*lavko* ja sam obavila HSG na merkuru kod dr. Radić, s uputnicom. Vjerujem da ce ti jos druge cure odgovoriti za  još neke opcije. Sretno

----------


## larivan1

pozdrav svima... ovako biologica je bila tamo, ja sam prva ulazila na et i vidjela sam je ali je odmah otišla. za HSG sam ja išla privatno,1400 kn, jer se doktori nisu mogli odlučiti dali treba ili ne pa sam to obavila na svoju ruku i platila jer sam smatrala da nema smisla da idem na inseminacije ako to nije u redu. ja sam test napravila danas i prvo kad sam gledala iz daleka nisam vidjela ništa,uzela sam ga da ga bacim kad ja vidim ima neka sjena, ja ga ostavim na ogledalu,nazove me mm i kazem ja njemu ništa on razočaran ja odem i pogledam test nakon nekih 15-20 min kad ono crvena crta ne baš jako tamna ali se vidi.. e sad ako me test za...  :Evil or Very Mad:  uglavnom mislim da je prerano da bi bila lijepa crta,meni je danas 11 dan nakon et. nikada mi se još nije dogodilo da sam vidjela tako crtu a ona poslije stvarno bila tamo zato se nadam....  :Klap:

----------


## lavko

Tenks! Usput još samo, koliko si čekala na pretragu nakon što si se naručila?

----------


## amariya

Čestitam larivan, ja sam prije radila ranije test, a sad me nekako strah razočaranja. Nekako mi je lijepo živjeti u iluziji, ali sad si me malo poljuljala jer smo isti dan išli na tranfer, a na punkciji sam bila dan prije tebe. Još ću razmisliti. Uglavnom, sretna sam radi tebe, a bit će i dr. A.
Što se tiče HSG, nisam iz Zg, pa sam ga ja rješavala u svojoj bolnici, ali čula sam da su neke rješavale na Rebru a to privatno radi i dr. A u Nemetovoj.

----------


## blondy1

Drage moje, danas vadila betu (moj prvi transfer je bio 28.1.) i ona je  1706. Kaže dr A da je to tudnoća :Smile: ))) Ispuniću anketu!! Samo da se oporavim od šoka-nemam nikakvih simptoma čitavo ovo vrijeme iza transfera, tako da sam se bila pomirila sa beticom 0. Još uvijek gledam u nalaz i tražim štamparsku grešku.. Test za trudnoću ne želim ni primitiu ruke jer sam se sinoć sjetila koliki su završili u smeću , a ja ih oplakala, bez ikakve druge crte. Pozdrav!!!

----------


## blondy1

OOO, vidim da sam konačno dobila potpis!! Pa moram ga mijenjati :Smile:

----------


## amariya

Blondy, čestitam, imaš veliku betu. Koliko ti je vraćeno embrija? Kad si radila test? Kako sam shvatila, jučer si radila test?

----------


## blondy1

Moji jajnici su policistični, od 3 folikula nađena 1 js, ta ista mrvica je dočekala transfer i vraćena je!! Betu sam danas radila, no kako sam iz manjeg grada (tu sam je vadila jutros), pitali su me želim li ranije nalaze - tako da su bili gotovi u 12, a ja ih pokupila poslije posla! I evo još dolazim k sebi!!

----------


## nela.

blondy da i ovdje malo poskočim za tvoju beturinu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jadro

cestitam blondy1  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

*larivan* ~~~~~~~~~, ali nekako vjerujem da je to - to  :Heart: 
*blondy1* super ti je beta, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cure puno pozitivnih vibracija za uspješne postupke ~~~~~~~

----------


## snow.ml

*lavko* i ja sam radila HSG na Merkuru, čak nisam morala dugo ni čekati od naruđbe, nekih dva dana...nazove se na ginekologiju, neka sestra Ljiljana je tamo koja me naručila...kaže ti što trebaš imati od nalaza...meni su bile jako dobre...i to sam tamo slučajno nazvala da pitam dali to rade samo da ne moram kod privatnika davati toliku lovu još i za to...

----------


## zedra

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Blondy,cestitam!!

----------


## lavko

Najprije blondy1 čestitke!! To je tako lijepo! Ja sam isto PCOS i uvijek me razveseli ovakav uspjeh, jer sam se naslušala priča i priča o PCOS-u..

snow.ml hvala na info, idem ja definitivno na Merkur, tamo sam već bila na pregledima par puta i svi su mi bili ok. A i ne čeka se dugo, ja mislila da je to mjesecima...super. I da, neću dat privatniku lovu koju ionak dajem svaki mjesec za zdravstvo.

----------


## nevena

blondy cestitam

----------


## snow.ml

blondy čestitam...tako se silno nadam da će i meni biti takva beta za 15-tak dana...

----------


## larivan1

hej amariya evo da se javim,taj test mi ne ulijeva toliko povjerenja. ipak mi je danas 11 dan a i moji embriji su vračeni nakon 2 dana. sve se više bojim,mislim da ću ovih 5 dana do bete biti na iglama,mnogo testova sam do sada bacila,nikada mi se ovo nije desilo,evo gledam u test obje crte su i dalje tu,malo posvjetljene ali se vide ali jako me strah,nevjerujem... mislim da ću biti jako razočarana ako beta bude 0....

----------


## larivan1

blondy čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Love: 
amariya sječam se da smo tamo stajale u redu i cure koja je pokazivala papir... ne sječam se dobro ali mislim da znam koja si.... ti mene znaš?  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Blondy čestitam

----------


## molu

laarivan1 ~~~~~~~~~~~ da ß bude lijepa i da test ne vara
blondy cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amariya

:Confused:  Joj ne znam točno. Znam 2 cure koje su išle na punkciju sa mnom i sjećam se jedne koja je puno pričala ali ona je imala 1js i sjećam se jedne koja je htjela da zajedno uđemo kod sestre, pa sam ja rekla da ulazimo 1 po 1... Da li si to ti? :Love:

----------


## amariya

Blondy još jednom čestitke, vau koja beta!!!!! Htjedoh te pitati da li si u ovom postupku, prije vađenja bete radila kućni test?

----------


## larivan1

amariya draga ja sam ona crna,dosta mladaniža,mršava. na početku sam dosta čekala pred vratima biologice jer nas je par zaboravila prozvati za et.

----------


## amariya

Larivan1, da, nažalost,sjećam se kako su nas zaboravili prozvati. Da li možda imaš cirkon na zubu?

----------


## larivan1

hehe nemam.... imas pp od mene uspjela sam ti poslati pa čemo pričati....

----------


## blondy1

> Blondy još jednom čestitke, vau koja beta!!!!! Htjedoh te pitati da li si u ovom postupku, prije vađenja bete radila kućni test?


Drage moje, hvala vam svima od srca!! Znate da vam svima zelim barem istu ili duplu sreću!!! Amariya: ja sam te nesretne testove morala raditi kad bi mi doktor rekao(prije neke terapije), jer mi zbog PCOSa ciklus traaaaje i po 40 dana, iako sam ja osjećala da su anovulatorni....Ne vežu me lijepe uspomene za te štapiće i ne, nisam ga radila u postupku, čekala sam betu. No, kako mi je ovo prvi postupak (znate kako je prvi put, ništa još pravo ne znaš, improviziraš), ja sam se glupača vratila na posao, tamo me dočekalo svega, zaostataka, i kako sam letala tih dana, nisam stigla puno razmišljati o ishodu.. No, simptoma nemam ni danas, pa čekam sutra kad idem ponoviti test-ja sam bila u šoku jer sam se nekako pomirila da to sve nisam odigrala kako treba i očekivala sam negativnu betu. E, stvarno me šokiralo, pa jedva sam se dovezla kući,  ja sam vas shvatila da je ok oko 100, i odmah mislila da nešto nije u redu (vanmaterična-odmah negativno :Sad: , zvala dr A-a on rekao da je to SUPER! Puse, puse!!

----------


## amariya

> hehe nemam.... imas pp od mene uspjela sam ti poslati pa čemo pričati....


Larivan imaš pp

----------


## Bebel

Može li mi netko opisati kako izgleda pravno, a kako psihološko savjetovanje na VV.
Npr. koliko traje, o čemu razgovarate, da li što popunjavate (testovi, upitnici i sl.)... 
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Šiškica

Navodno je netko rekao da dr.A idući tjedan nema na VV, jel itko zna jel ta informacija točna?

I jel tko zna od kad do kad imaju godišnji za Uskrs?

----------


## nina09

> Može li mi netko opisati kako izgleda pravno, a kako psihološko savjetovanje na VV.
> Npr. koliko traje, o čemu razgovarate, da li što popunjavate (testovi, upitnici i sl.)... 
> Unaprijed hvala


E,ovo i mene zanima! Da se pripremimo s čim će nas daviti.! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nevena

Cure, imam jednu molbu za sve vas koji idete u stimulirane postupke. Kako to sada ide na kraju s narucivanjem ljekova, dali je VV vec poceo davati lijekove ili je jos uvijek neko razdoblje prilagodbe? AKo je netko bio sad nakon 01.02. u stimuliranom postupku, dali ste dobili ljekove bez problema na VV?

Hvala svima.

I onako rudarski sretno svima!

----------


## snow.ml

nevena meni je prvo sestra išla provjeriti dali mi je upisana neka šifra i nakon toga mi je sama dala inekcije...a rekla je ako nemam tu neku šifru da bi morala sama kupiti...na svu sreću nisam...

----------


## Šiškica

> Navodno je netko rekao da dr.A idući tjedan nema na VV, jel itko zna jel ta informacija točna?
> 
> I jel tko zna od kad do kad imaju godišnji za Uskrs?


nitko ne zna!!!!???  pomagajte!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tibi

Šiškice, pa najlakše ti je gore nazvati sestre....

----------


## Šiškica

Upravo zovem i još uvjek se javlja automatska sekretarica.. 
A meni ruke štrikaju i ne mogu vjerovati da je ovako teško pokrenuti odlaske i novi postupak..

----------


## Tibi

a razumijem te potpuno  :Love: , i meni je tako, puno snage ti želim za dalje...

----------


## Kadauna

> nevena meni je prvo sestra išla provjeriti dali mi je upisana neka šifra i nakon toga mi je sama dala inekcije...a rekla je ako nemam tu neku šifru da bi morala sama kupiti...na svu sreću nisam...



Hey Snow, mislim da si ti bila samo s klomifenima, zar ne? Mislim da Nevena misli na lijekove za stimulaciju, dakle na *gonale ili menopure*. Ti su se lijekovi do prije 2 tjedna dobivali preko socijalnog ginekologa, morao si naručiti pa bi ih dobio za koji dan ili tjedan. Sada od 01. veljače naručivanje lijekova je opet prebačeno na klinike. Mislim da Nevenu zanima da li se ti lijekovi dobivaju na Vuku bez problema.... 

Injekcije koje ti spominješ su vjerojatno ovitrelle ili choragon?

Uglavnom. Snow... SRETNO!!

----------


## nevena

thanks snow.ml. znaci daju ljekove oni.

----------


## snow.ml

da ja sam bila samo na klomifenima tako da neznam što se događa sa radnjama prije...ja sam dobila inekcije poslje transfera...tako da će ti se morati još netko javiti...

Kadauna hvala ti...

----------


## nevena

da da kaduna imas pravo , mislila sam na pravi stimulirani postupak. Klomifeni se racunaju kao prirodni jel tako? Mislim da je Milivojeva zena bila u stimuliranom nakon 01.02. i da je primila 70 gonala pa mozda se on javi

----------


## weather

nevena ja sam sada u postupku sa Menopurima i imala sam 30 ampula naručenih kod svoje ginekologice, a kada mi je falilo samo su mi bez problema dali na VV još 6 i ne trebam ništa vraćati. Ima još jedna novina, ograničili su im broj punkcija po danu. (mislim da već znaju kako tome doskočiti)

----------


## weather

Malo sam zbrčkala ove poruke, sorry

----------


## nevena

weather, ako sam dobro shvatila te Menopure si imala narucene jos od prije tj. prije 01.02. pa ono sto ti je usfalilo su ti dali na VV-u? Jel kako je Kaduna rekla, sad od 01.02. vise ih ne narucuju socijalni ginekolozi vec bi ih direktno trebali dobiti na klinici.

Pa na koliko su im ogranicli broj punkcija po danu? O boze pa ovo je sve gore i gore

Sretno u postupku i molim te ispuni upitnik ako vec nisi.http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/upitnik 


Sretno!

----------


## weather

Da dobro si shvatila.

Mislim da sam čula sestre na 16 po danu, ali nisam sigurna.

Upitnik ću ispuniti kad završim sa postupkom, sutra sam na punkciji. 

Negdje ste pisale kako ubaciti smajliće, ali sad ne nađem - može pomoć (smajlić koji se srami)

----------


## nevena

smailci bi ti se trebali pojaviti ako ides na napredno a ne na brzi odgovor. onda bi ti se trebali nalaziti s desne strane.

Thanks i Sretno na punkciji!

----------


## weather

Aaaaa, ovako  :Grin:  Hvala!

----------


## nevena

:Smile:  nema na cemu

----------


## milivoj73

> da da kaduna imas pravo , mislila sam na pravi stimulirani postupak. Klomifeni se racunaju kao prirodni jel tako? Mislim da je Milivojeva zena bila u stimuliranom nakon 01.02. i da je primila 70 gonala pa mozda se on javi


je bila je u stimulaciji nakon 01.02. ali smo gonale nabavili po starom od primarnog ginekologa...znači 30 komada od primarca a 40 na VV...
mislim da nas baš u tom momentu ne bi ni primio da nismo imali gonale jer je bilo vakum razdoblje , morali bi čekati slijedeći ciklus...

----------


## Monka

Danas smo bili na pravnom i psihološkom savijetovanju i baš sam zahvalna ekipi na VV koja nam je to tako dobro organizirala da ne trebamo hodati "okolo" kako bi dobili sve ove potvrde  :Heart: 

I kod psihologa i kod pravnog savijetnika bili smo primljeni odmah bez minute provedene u čekaoni (zvuči kao SF)  :Very Happy: 

Budući da smo već stariji pacijenti sa stažom dva AIH i jednog stimuliranog postupka psihologica je sama rekla da će s nama brzo završiti jer mi već znamo što nas čeka. Sa "novima" kaže da savjetovanje dulje traje jer ih želi upoznati sa težinom situacije u koju ulaze.
Bila je vrlo ugodna i jedino "službeno" pitanje koje je postavila je bilo "što vam najteže pada dok ste u postupcima". Tako da ako se netko brine da je psihološko savijetovanje ustvari provjera podobnosti da li ste spremni za roditeljstvo ne treba se više brinuti (barem ne ako ide kod psihologa na VV). Dapače, još je bila jako draga i za kraj je rekla ako ikada budemo imali potrebe da se nekome isplačemo na ramenu ili ako se nađemo u krizi da joj se slobodno javimo  :Heart: 

Pravno savijetovanje je samo upoznavanje s našim pravima i novim zakonskim propisima  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Meni osobno je interesantan bio dio u kojem je objasnila da doktor prema svojoj vlastitoj procjeni može odlučiti koliki je maksimalni broj zametaka koje pojedinoj ženi želi vratiti a time i koliki broj jajnih stanica će dozvoliti oploditi. Odnosno da nije samo odluka na ženi da želi npr. oploditi tri jajne stanice te ako doktor smatra da njezino tijelo takvu višeplodnu trudnoću neće moći podnjeti da može odrediti oplodnju manjeg broja jajnih stanica. Ispravite me ako sam nešto krivo shvatila...

----------


## amariya

Sretna 35, poslala sam ti pp, molim te obriši "prepunjeni" mailbox. Hvala!

----------


## gričanka

Monka, hvala na info! A jeste li dobili kakav papir, potvrdu...? Što na njemu piše?
Kako se zvala psihologica?
Hvala bogu da su na Wu to dobro i sadržajno obuhvatili i organizirali ! (Ma nisam ni sumnjala u to!)

----------


## Monka

Gričanka nažalost ti neću puno pomoći jer su svi papiri koje smo potpisali ostali u fascikli sa poviješću bolesti koja ostaje na VV. 
Sječam se da smo kod psihologa potpisali izjavu kojom potvrđujemo da smo upoznati s time što nas očekuje u postupku (psihologica je bila relativno starija i ugodna osoba, nažalost imena se ne sječam). Kod pravnice smo potpisali izjavu da smo upoznati sa pravilnikom koji je na snazi. Znam da smo osim te dvije izjave još morali potpisati izjavu s kojom se obavezujemo priznati da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute oplodnje. To je kao priznavanje očinstva i majčinstva "unaprijed". Ta izjava će se trebati potpisivati kod svakog postupka dok se psihološko savijetovanje više neće trebati odraditi. Također pravno savijetovanje će se ponovno morati proći ukoliko dođe do promjena u zakonu, što se nadamo da će biti VRLO BRZO  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## molu

> ...Znam da smo osim te dvije izjave još morali potpisati izjavu s kojom se obavezujemo priznati da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute oplodnje. To je kao priznavanje očinstva i majčinstva "unaprijed". Ta izjava će se trebati potpisivati kod svakog postupka dok se psihološko savijetovanje više neće trebati odraditi. Također pravno savijetovanje će se ponovno morati proći ukoliko dođe do promjena u zakonu, što se nadamo da će biti VRLO BRZO


Mislim stvarno. Pa jesu li svi poludjeli?!? Priznanje da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute !?!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Šiškica

Na pp savjetovanje nemam komentara. Navodno je već i povelika lista naručenih.. 

Uspijela sam se naručiti kod dr.A na razgovor 23.2.  :Smile: pa što bude bude!!!!

----------


## Bebel

*Monka* hvala za ibfo.
Znači nema provođenja nekog oblika testiranja?
Malo me  :Evil or Very Mad:  oblik izjave koji je ubačen, ali...

----------


## Tibi

> Mislim stvarno. Pa jesu li svi poludjeli?!? Priznanje da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute !?!


definitivno nisu normalni!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 
dokad će nas ovako ponižavati? 
Sram ih bilo i dolje ovaj diskriminirajući bezumni zakon  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

ajme što je ovo...UŽAS... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mmaslacak

> Mislim stvarno. Pa jesu li svi poludjeli?!? Priznanje da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute !?!


Ispada da je MPO neki hir, pa ono ne da nam se prirodno pa ajmo u bolnicu  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Baš mi se ustaje rano i sjedi satima u čekaonici i izostaje s posla itd.
Sramota, sramota, sramota!

----------


## gričanka

> ... Znam da smo osim te dvije izjave još morali potpisati izjavu s kojom se obavezujemo priznati da smo roditelji djeteta začetog postupkom potpomognute oplodnje. ..


Ovakva izjava se potpisuje i u praškom Pronatalu ( a i u MB je identična kako reče Ina33)
... i mislim da je možebit sročena na taj način zbog zakonske regulative koja u tim zemljama dozvoljava MPO i drugim kategorijama osim bračnih ili vanbračnih partnera kao kod nas (npr. žene bez partnera, istospolni parovi, i sl.) ili možda zbog nekih drugih subjektivnih ili objektivnih faktora koji prate određene vrste postupaka (npr. u slučaju donacije spolnih stanica, jel... tu mi je taj oblik i te kako prihvatljiv)

----------


## nevena

> je bila je u stimulaciji nakon 01.02. ali smo gonale nabavili po starom od primarnog ginekologa...znači 30 komada od primarca a 40 na VV...
> mislim da nas baš u tom momentu ne bi ni primio da nismo imali gonale jer je bilo vakum razdoblje , morali bi čekati slijedeći ciklus...


milivoj hvala puno. i sretno dalje

----------


## snow.ml

> ajme što je ovo...UŽAS...


jučer netko stavio okrutnu sliku na ovoj temi...bila je jako okrutna...

----------


## blondy1

> Na pp savjetovanje nemam komentara. Navodno je već i povelika lista naručenih.. 
> 
> Uspijela sam se naručiti kod dr.A na razgovor 23.2. pa što bude bude!!!!


Hej šiškice, baš sam ti mislila pisati-ali išla prvo pročitati do kraja postove -i dobro da jesam. Juče sam se čula s dr A, morala mu javiti betu i naručio me u utorak 23. oko 10h na pregled...Dakle, u utorak je sigurno gore, a i mi se vjerojatno vidimo  :Smile:  Pozz

----------


## ninochka28

> jučer netko stavio okrutnu sliku na ovoj temi...bila je jako okrutna...


Nije samo na ovu nego na jedno 5 njih i mislim da mu je bilA namjera staviti na sve teme ali je bio sprijećen...pošteno sam se uzrujala :Sad: 
stvarno ima zlih ljudi!!

----------


## gričanka

A i čini mi se (neznam točno-nisam rodila  :Grin: ) da je default da se po rođenju djeteta potpisuje izjava o roditeljstvu pa se vjerovatno na to odnosila ona rečenica koju je Monka čula od psihologice:



> To je kao priznavanje očinstva i majčinstva "unaprijed".


... tu ne vidim problema.

----------


## lavko

Ajde jedno glupo pitanje, malo off topic, al ja sam teški početnik, pa se nemojte ljutit..
Jel ikome ikada uspjelo otprve? Došli na kliniku, probali i uspjeli? Jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je too good to be true?
Nije da računam s tim, znam da ne ide lako,ali eto čisto me zanima jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je uvijek puno muke i truda prije rezultata?

----------


## milivoj73

ima ima...ne treba se prestati nadati....mislim da je čak 15-20% takvih parova
sretno

----------


## Kadauna

Sorry, Milovoje, moram ispraviti malo netočni navod. BIlo je do donošenja takvih parova cca 15-20%.Od donošenja novoga zakona taj je postotak kao i ostali postoci i ukazatelji uspješnosti pao. Mislim da je fer to novim curama reći da znaju što ih čeka, ali svakako se ne treba se prepustit, treba se nadati najboljem i treba se svaki put nadati da će uspjeti. 
Pao je dosta postotak žena koje uopće dođu do jajnih stanica, pa ako i dođu do punkcije i nađu jajne stanice  onda je jajnih stanica manje pa je time i pao postotak žena koje dođu uopće do transfera. Raspitajte se malo po hodnicima, razgovarajte s drugim pacijentima, pacijenticama  i ispunite ako ste voljne i željne upitnik u mom potpisu. Bilo bi odlično kad biste i dijelili taj upitnik na Vuk Vrhovcu da ga i žene koje ne forumiraju na forumu isti ispune. Ako vam treba poslati upitnik u nekom forumatu da ga možete isprintati, javite se na PP. 

Ja sam prije koji tjedan napravila pregled samo objavljenih trudnoća u 2008 i 2009 tijekom zadnjeg kvartala i već se vidi pad broja "domaćih trudnoća", to jest iz hrv. klinika.

----------


## milivoj73

pa ako ćemo po iskustvima iz hodnika, a zadnja 2 tjedna sam uredni gost na VV ,mogu reći da je eventualno sve skupa pao ponešto postotak uspješnosti...ali pitanje od lavko je bilo ima li itko, ijedan par pa mislim da ne bi trebalo baš skroz ubiti nadu...
u potpisu "vječni optimist"

inače nama vraćene 3 mrvice...8stanična, 6stanična, 4stanična...nosimo ih sve doma

----------


## Tibi

> inače nama vraćene 3 mrvice...8stanična, 6stanična, 4stanična...nosimo ih sve doma


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## dubicanac1

milivoj73  sretnooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nevena

Milivoj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje mrvice

----------


## dubicanac1

> Ajde jedno glupo pitanje, malo off topic, al ja sam teški početnik, pa se nemojte ljutit..
> Jel ikome ikada uspjelo otprve? Došli na kliniku, probali i uspjeli? Jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je too good to be true?
> Nije da računam s tim, znam da ne ide lako,ali eto čisto me zanima jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je uvijek puno muke i truda prije rezultata?


lavko ima takvih parova.....
nama je uspjelo iz prvog puta.....

----------


## laky

> Ajde jedno glupo pitanje, malo off topic, al ja sam teški početnik, pa se nemojte ljutit..
> Jel ikome ikada uspjelo otprve? Došli na kliniku, probali i uspjeli? Jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je too good to be true?
> Nije da računam s tim, znam da ne ide lako,ali eto čisto me zanima jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je uvijek puno muke i truda prije rezultata?


mi smo

----------


## nela.

milivoj73~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno a sad nek se liepo prime za mamicu
Pozdrav tebi i ženi

----------


## jadro

nam je iz 2.puta, i vjeruj mi, to je jednako dobro kao iz 1.  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> inače nama vraćene 3 mrvice...8stanična, 6stanična, 4stanična...nosimo ih sve doma


*BRAVO ŽENA od MILOVOJA I MILIVOJ 
*Da, i slažem se Milivoje... .. ne treba novima uzimati nadu ali ih ne treba ni držati u uvjerenju da je sve kao i prije, nažalost nije. 

I ja sam bila na VV-u u 11. mjesecu i nažalost je bilo mnogo žena koje nisu ni dogurale do transfera zbog malih stimulacija koje se učestalo nude gore ili bi došle do samo jedne jajne stanice ili dvije od kojih bi se oplodila samo jedna ili nijedna.....  Tvoja je žena primila punu stimulaciju koja je gore nažalost u međuvremenu prije iznimka nego pravilo.

----------


## lavko

Milivoj - čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Znači ima uspješnih od prve i druge :Smile:  lijepo je to čuti jer koliko čitam i slušam, nekako su uvijek godine truda u pitanju..a eto ne mora biti. 
Zašto točno sada daju slabiju stimulaciju - isto regulirano novim zakonom ili štednja ili što? 
Bože koliko stvari si čovjek mora u glavi posložiti samo zato jer ga je priroda eto malo zeznula..

----------


## lavko

Kužim, manje stimulacije za manje js, da ne bi bilo brdo stanica kad ionako s njima ne mogu ništa,jel to?

----------


## Kadauna

> Kužim, manje stimulacije za manje js, da ne bi bilo brdo stanica kad ionako s njima ne mogu ništa,jel to?


 :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:  brz i točan zaključak, nažalost je to naša situacija trenutna. Idu na male stimulacije jer ionako mogu oploditi samo maksimalno tri j.s. po zakonu a zamrzavanje je nažalost još uvijek Science Fiction, odnosno radi se u iznimnim slučajevima. Mislim da se na forumu javila tek jedna ženskica kojoj su na VV-u zamrznuli j.s. nešto se slabo javlja na forumu u zadnje vrijeme, to je Romanica.... 

Milivoje, jesu vama ostale j.s. koje su zamrznuli?

Slična je situacija i u drugim klinikama......

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lavko htjela bih se samo nadovezati da uspješnost ovisi i o dijagnozi, godinama žene, a čini mi se i o sreći

----------


## vesnare

Evo da se i ja javim sa razgovora za drugo mišljenje kod dr. L.
Naime, dr. L se kao uvrijedio što idem od njih :Grin:  i veli da zašto odlazim da imaju uspješna dva postupka sa smrznutim js :Very Happy:  i da to nije problem (ja spomenula da dobijem i po 20 js sa pola gonala) i rekao mi da usprkos iskorištenih 3 postupka imam pravo na još 3 s obzirom na godine i da razmislim pa mu se javim :Smile: 
Joj, ja odmah zatražila može li me upisati  :Laughing:  ali ipak mi rekao da mu se javim kad se odlučim i tako.
Uglavnom, ostavio na mene dojam kao nekada naš dobri stari dr. J (pozvao me unutra rukom, a kako ja nisam skužila onda me prozvao :Laughing: )

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cestitam Milivoj tebi i tz i ~~~~~~~~ za sve tri mrvice!
Sto se uspjeha iz prve tice moja sugradjanka je bas nedavno uspjela iz prve na VV.

----------


## vesnare

Milivoj držim fige do neba.
Možda bi cure kojima je uspjelo mogli opisati u kakvom postupku.
I sad me dr. L zaintrigirao pa me zanima o kakvim se to sad postupcima radi?
Jesu li to stimulacije prave, umanjene, prirodni postupci?
Ako mi ne uspije ovaj postupak koji čekam na CITO možda bih se mogla sa dr. L dogovoriti za postupak.
Joj, meni je tamo sve tako poznato da mi je sad žao što nisam mogla dogovoriti tamo, možda bi na CITO odustala, a opet mi nekako dugo čekati?!

----------


## milivoj73

nama nisu zamrznuli ništa jer mi uvijek kuburimo sa kvalitetom stanica...zapravo od svih suborki u ovom našem postupku znam za samo jedno smrzavanje js ali je frendica imala 12 js super kvalitete pa su joj 4 smrznuli i 3 oplodili...

----------


## cerise

hej svima...imam pitanje...ja sam sada na kontr. tbl.Jasmin trebam se javiti 21 dan ciklusa za neki sprej i dalje ... pa me zanima dal je neka od Vas bila i kakva je procedura toga?  :Embarassed:  :Smile:    ....inace sam bila u 11-om mj.na ivf-u al nisam imala ni jednu js  :Sad:

----------


## cerise

zaboravila sam  :Embarassed:  lijepo je cuti takve vijesti milivoj73 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## Nene2

> Evo da se i ja javim sa razgovora za drugo mišljenje kod dr. L.
> Naime, dr. L se kao uvrijedio što idem od njih i veli da zašto odlazim da imaju uspješna dva postupka sa smrznutim js i da to nije problem (ja spomenula da dobijem i po 20 js sa pola gonala) i rekao mi da usprkos iskorištenih 3 postupka imam pravo na još 3 s obzirom na godine i da razmislim pa mu se javim


Meni se čini da s obzirom na reakciju -minimalna stimulacija -20 j.stanica (slično kao kod mene) ta 3 besplatna postupka znače vrlo malo.

Ako bude takva reakcija na stimulaciju, oplode se 3 stanice, a sve ostalo zamrzne, znači da je ustvari jednom stimulacijom iskorišteno sva 3 postupka, pa i više, budući da se svako odmrzavanje j.stanica i njihova oplodnja broje kao novi postupak.
A o uspješnosti oplodnje j.stanica već je dovoljno rečeno (nekoliko postotaka po stanici) i ja uopće ne gajim nadu da bih bila među tim sretnicama!

Za te dvije trudnoće svaka čast, ali to je kao da čekam bingo...uostalom nije objavljena ni dob ni dijagnoza tih pacijentica (a mislim da se radi o mlađim pacijenticama...).

Ja se osobno brinem što su naši MPO liječnici počeli hvaliti to zamrzavanje j.stanica...a dok ne padne ovaj zakon, mene neće vidjeti (bar ne u stimulaciji)

----------


## Aurora*

> Meni se čini da s obzirom na reakciju -minimalna stimulacija -20 j.stanica (slično kao kod mene) ta 3 besplatna postupka znače vrlo malo.
> 
> Ako bude takva reakcija na stimulaciju, oplode se 3 stanice, a sve ostalo zamrzne, znači da je ustvari jednom stimulacijom iskorišteno sva 3 postupka, pa i više, budući da se svako odmrzavanje j.stanica i njihova oplodnja broje kao novi postupak.
> A o uspješnosti oplodnje j.stanica već je dovoljno rečeno (nekoliko postotaka po stanici) i ja uopće ne gajim nadu da bih bila među tim sretnicama!
> 
> Za te dvije trudnoće svaka čast, ali to je kao da čekam bingo...uostalom nije objavljena ni dob ni dijagnoza tih pacijentica (a mislim da se radi o mlađim pacijenticama...).
> 
> Ja se osobno brinem što su naši MPO liječnici počeli hvaliti to zamrzavanje j.stanica...a *dok ne padne ovaj zakon, mene neće vidjeti (bar ne u stimulaciji)*


Nad svime sto si rekla vrijedi se zamisliti, a ovo istaknuto je i moja odluka.

----------


## BHany

> Ako bude takva reakcija na stimulaciju, oplode se 3 stanice, a sve ostalo zamrzne, znači da je ustvari jednom stimulacijom iskorišteno sva 3 postupka, pa i više, budući da se svako odmrzavanje j.stanica i njihova oplodnja broje kao novi postupak.


Nene, je li ovo 100% provjerena info i otkuda?

----------


## ZAUZETA

Hej *Vesnare*,  jesi ti bila jutros na VV,  u onom timu koji je pokušavao preko moba objasniti nekome doma čari moderne tehnike (daljinski ovaj, utikač onaj) :Klap: ,  baš ste bili simpa :Wink:

----------


## Nene2

> Nene, je li ovo 100% provjerena info i otkuda?


Sigurna sam da sam to pročitala od nekoga na forumu, zaista ne znam točno, ali mislim da je zaista tako, jer najskuplji dio ivf-a je uz lijekove, postupak oplodnje. Plus što mu prethodi postupak odmrzavanja (ako postoji paralela sa zamrznutim zamecima- to se na VV još uvijek plaća, neovisno o besplatnim postupcima)

Ali, da budemo 100% sigurni- trebalo bi provjeriti. Pokušat ću sutra. Ako netko od cura može saznati direktno od dr ili sestara, bilo bi super.

----------


## jane79

> Ajde jedno glupo pitanje, malo off topic, al ja sam teški početnik, pa se nemojte ljutit..
> Jel ikome ikada uspjelo otprve? Došli na kliniku, probali i uspjeli? Jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je too good to be true?
> Nije da računam s tim, znam da ne ide lako,ali eto čisto me zanima jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je uvijek puno muke i truda prije rezultata?


Evo ja odgovaram malo sa zakašnjenjem, ali moram i nas prijaviti kao velike sretnike! 27 menopura, 7 jajnih stanica (ništa zamrznuto), 3 kvalitetna zametka i rezultat - blizanačka trudnoća. Sada brojimo 14 tjedana i nadamo se da će sve nastaviti kako treba!

----------


## Boy

> Evo ja odgovaram malo sa zakašnjenjem, ali moram i nas prijaviti kao velike sretnike! 27 menopura, 7 jajnih stanica (ništa zamrznuto), 3 kvalitetna zametka i rezultat - blizanačka trudnoća. Sada brojimo 14 tjedana i nadamo se da će sve nastaviti kako treba!


Mž i ja nismo uspjeli od prve, već iz treće. Taj treći put mž u stimuliranom postupku imala je samo tri jajne stanice od kojih su se oplodile dvije. Obje su vraćene nakon samo tri dana i mž je pala u teški bed misleći da ništa od toga neće biti jer nikakvih simptoma trudnoće nije bilo i zato smo se oboje iznenadili visokoj prvoj beti. Na kraju čekamo blizance i mž je u 18. tjednu. Ovo pišem zbog našeg iskustva da svaki zametak ima šansu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mž i ja nismo uspjeli od prve, već iz treće. Taj treći put mž u stimuliranom postupku imala je samo tri jajne stanice od kojih su se oplodile dvije. Obje su vraćene nakon samo tri dana i mž je pala u teški bed misleći da ništa od toga neće biti jer nikakvih simptoma trudnoće nije bilo i zato smo se oboje iznenadili visokoj prvoj beti. Na kraju čekamo blizance i mž je u 18. tjednu. Ovo pišem zbog našeg iskustva da svaki zametak ima šansu.


Ovo je veliko ohrabrenje za mene! Mi smo sada u istoj situaciji pa se nadamo i istom rezultatu! pozdrav tvojoj ženi

----------


## vesnare

> Hej *Vesnare*, jesi ti bila jutros na VV, u onom timu koji je pokušavao preko moba objasniti nekome doma čari moderne tehnike (daljinski ovaj, utikač onaj), baš ste bili simpa


ma jesmo - sveki ostala doma jer ide na fizikalnu terapiju, pa došla kući gledati seriju u podne. Kod nas je već 2 mj. od kad je slomila ruku i nikako da zapamti koji je daljinski za tv, a koji za max.
sorry na skretanju s teme, a gdje si ti bila?

bravo za sve cure kojima je uspjelo :Klap: 

sad kad bolje razmislim mislim da je ono točno za odmrzavanje i iskoristivost postupaka, ali s obzirom da imam još malo 37 godina ionako ne bih stigla iskoristiti ne samo tri već mislim šest postupaka, budući sam jednom rodila.
nisam puno čitala zakon o mpo budući sam bila u brizi oko otklanjanja polipa :Cool:

----------


## ina33

Vesnare, helou  :Smile: . Zamrzavanje js je kontroverza. Naši tvrde da nije tako loše, strani - Vlaisavljević, Pražanin, tj. liječnici članovi ESHRE tima da je eksperimentalna tehnika koju nude samo rijetkima i žene prije toga upozore o maloj uspješnosti toga, u odnosu na zamrzavanje embrija (tipa žene koje su prošle kemoterapiju pa su zbog toga ispunktirale i pohranile stanice, da barem nekako sačuvaju svoju plodnost). Mislim da bi to trebala uzeti u obzir pri razmatranju postupaka, pogotovo zbog PCOS-a. Od početka primjene zakona u Hrv. su postignute samo 2 trudnoće sa zamrznutim js - jedna tim na VV-u, jedna tim u Petrovoj. Sigurno će taj broj rasti, ali ESHRE i Vlasiavljević su decidirani u tome da to nije standardna metoda koju preporučaju pacijentima koji se liječe od nepldonosti, jer je slabo uspješna. Bit ću otvorena - moj bi ti savjet bio, ako ikako možeš - razmišljaj eventualno i o inozemstvu jer u novom zakonu piše da se smiju oploditi samo tri jajne stanice i da se embriji ne smiju zamrzavati, nego samo viškovi jajnih stanica. Ja bih na tvom mjestu eventualno probala jedna postupak u Hrv. pa ćeš vidjeti kako reagiraš, možda s tim minimalnim stimulacijama kod tebe uspiju izbjeć hiperstimulaciju - ide se na klomifene plus par menopura, možda bude i bingo, što ti od srca želim!

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Vesnare*,  ja sam sjedila preko puta tebe da svojim malo punašnijim M dok si ti stajala i čekala da te prozovu.   Skužila sam te po slici od tvog klinca mandolinca (kako strpljivo dijete :Heart: ). Čim je MM čuo da netko doma ratuje sa TVom odmah je rekao "sigurno nemre gledat seriju" :Grin: .   Ja sam išla kod dr. L po drugo mišljenje. Vidim da i ti imaš muke po polipu, jesi li to riješila ili...?  

 btw,  hvala *Ina33* na odgovoru,  sad sam već skroz odustala od kiretaže i idući tj, idem u Vili dr. R,  da se tamo dogovorim za postupak. A je skupo, al kaj ćemo... Baš ne kužim to sa polipom u kombinaciji sa cistom. Znaći, dr. odstrani polip, i onda kaj, cista i dalje egzistira ili...?

----------


## lavko

Ipak nije tako strašno kako mi se činilo, ima znači slučajeva i od prve, i od druge i od treće..ma, na kraju i nije bitno od koje dokle god vodi do cilja. 
Meni se sada sve čini ko divovsko brdo a ja na podnožju i trebam pješke preko  :Smile: 
Usput, jel iko od vas pije one čajeve od vrkute i marulje? Ja mislim da od tih čajeva nema vajde velike, ja svaki dan hodam s termosicom na posao, al već su mi pravo rečeno dojadili.

----------


## Nene2

> Nene, je li ovo 100% provjerena info i otkuda?


Upravo uspjela dobiti neku dr pri HZZO i informacija je točna- znači oni računaju svaku novu oplodnju kao iskorišteni besplatni postupak (bez obzira što su stanice dobivene u jednoj stimulaciji).

----------


## jadro

> , ali s obzirom da imam još malo 37 godina ionako ne bih stigla iskoristiti ne samo tri već mislim šest postupaka, budući sam jednom rodila.
> nisam puno čitala zakon o mpo budući sam bila u brizi oko otklanjanja polipa


 
mislim da nema više dobne granice, ispravite me ako griješim...sad dr. određuje je li žena za MPO ili nije, s obzirom na zdravlje (valjda), pa tako mogu i sa npr45 u jedan od tih plaćenih stimuliranih

----------


## ina33

> mislim da nema više dobne granice, ispravite me ako griješim...sad dr. određuje je li žena za MPO ili nije, s obzirom na zdravlje (valjda), pa tako mogu i sa npr45 u jedan od tih plaćenih stimuliranih


Nema, i nakon rođenja ima pravo na (mislim) 6 postupaka ovih kao polustimuliranih ili na što se već ide. Ali, trebaju joj dva mišljenja da je stvarno za MPO. Lučingerovi pacijenti obično idu kod Kune, jedna cura iz Osijeka je tražila drugo mišljenje od Šimunića, pa ju je nakon par Jukićevih IVF-ova i u nekim visokim godinama vratio na ciljane odnose tj. nije potvrdio da joj treba IVF, kao idiopata, "neplodnost nije jednoznačno utvrđena" ili tako nekako. Ima tu puno cakica kod koga treba ići i sl.

----------


## BHany

> o kakvim se to sad postupcima radi?
> Jesu li to stimulacije prave, umanjene, prirodni postupci?


sada se uglavnom ide na blage stimulacije kako je ina33 napisala - klomifen + par gonala/menopura
teško je reći kako ćeš ti s pcos-om regirati na takvu stimulaciju
u svakom slučaju, ne bih polagala puno nade u zamrzavanj/odmrzavanje/oplodnju js :Undecided: 
za tebe bi svakako najbolja opcija bila, obzirom da reagiraš velikim brojem js - liječenje vani gdje možeš zamrznuti predembrije
ako ipak budeš odreagirala manjim brojem stanica na neku od ovih blagih stimulacija i ako se iz tog ili nekog drugog razloga odlučiš na liječenje u hrvatskoj trebaš znati da više nema ograničenaj na 38 goduina već je zakon formuliran na slijedeći način: 'Žena mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje.' - tek ćemo vidjeti kako će glasiti pojedinačna tumačenja toga, malo me strah jer smo već čuli neke naznake da se dob određuje proizvoljno - ovo doduše nije provjereno - ali vjerujem da se ti s 37,38 ili 39 godina ne moraš o tome brinuti
također trebaš znati da imaš pravo na 6 pokušaja, te da se nakon svakog poroda kreće sa novih 6 - to znači da ti, ako si 3 iskoristila prije ante, sada možeš ponovo korsititi 6.

----------


## BHany

> Upravo uspjela dobiti neku dr pri HZZO i informacija je točna- znači oni računaju svaku novu oplodnju kao iskorišteni besplatni postupak (bez obzira što su stanice dobivene u jednoj stimulaciji).


 a jesi li ih možda pitala na temelju čega je to, obzirom da oni ne plaćaju 6x postupke nego lijekove? i to prema odluci o listi lijekova (njihovoj)? dakle oplodnja js nema veze sa 6 postupaka - to su kruške i jabuke. :Evil or Very Mad: 
mislim da će tu morati biti još rasprave...ili će navrat nanos morati promijeniti svoje trenutno važeće propise da bi opravdali takvo tumačenje :Mad:

----------


## Nene2

Mislim da je sam postupak oplodnje skup, i da je to zato. Opet, ta dr nije baš previše upućena u sve, morala sam joj dodatno objasniti zašto me to zanima. A opet bila je decidirana da to spada u bespl.postupak.

Možda bismo trebali zatražiti službeno objašnjenje.

I opet što se tiče godina "primjerenih za rađanje" imamo nimalo optimističan primjer na KBC Rijeka, kopiram:

 					Prvotno napisano od *giga* 
 				"Pozdrav cure

Bila sam jučer na razgovoru , dogovoru kod doc S. Naručena sam u sedmom  mjesecu , nisam se tome nadala tako daleko. Dobila sam i listu što sve  moram skupit od nalaza. Osječam se kao da sam prvi put na postupku. I da  nemam pravo na besplatne lijekove imam* 39* godinica. "

----------


## Kadauna

> Upravo uspjela dobiti neku dr pri HZZO i informacija je točna- znači oni računaju svaku novu oplodnju kao iskorišteni besplatni postupak (bez obzira što su stanice dobivene u jednoj stimulaciji).


  ovo je ustvari bilo i za očekivati plus zastoj u distribuciji lijekova kako se meni čini   - JEL ima netko trenutno na VV-u da je krenuo u postupak ili se sprema i da je dobio gonale ili menopure na VVu (Milivoj, znam za tebe ali ste vi krenuli s lijekovima soc.ginića pa vam je zafalilo i VV vam je dao - mene zanimaju friški postupci, dakle poslije 01.02. u kojem je par dobio SVE lijekove na VV-u)?

*Drage moje suborke i suborci... ovo nam očito i treba jer šutke duramo Milinovićev zakon, pretvarajući se da je sve ok, pretvarajući se da je čak i dobar jer imamo 6 besplatnih postupaka, vjerojatno nam je ovaj put koji nam nudi Milinović i njegova svojta dovoljan ,to što je suboptimalan, to što je liječenje sad drugorazredno u odnosu na inozemstvo, to što je već pala uspješnost (ali će je očito prikazati jednako dobrom - a mi ćemo kimati glavom i odobravati široku laž) to nema veze, bitno je da imamo liječenje, kao što je rekao prof. Š.... bolje da imamo ikakav zakon nego nikakav. Tako i mi pacijenti, bolje da imamo ikakvo liječenje nego nikakvo.......*

----------


## ZAUZETA

Ja sam za to da tražimo službeno priopćenje, Taca70 tvrdi da to nije istina, da se računaju samo stimulirani postupci u te brojke...

Kadauna, potpis na podebljano,  zaista treba nešto učiniti, ovo čekanje statistike neće izaći na dobro.

----------


## micek

Kaduna što se tiče tvog pitanja za gonale i menopure, evo ja sam jučer bila na VV ali dr. A nema do ponedjeljka pa nisam obavila pregled ali sam pitala sestre koja je sada procedura s lijekovima i da li se moram kod njih prvo predbilježiti, pa mi je rekla da ne, da kad uđem u postupak dobijem onoliko gonala koliko mi je doktor odredio. Znači nema nikakvih problema

----------


## BHany

> Mislim da je sam postupak oplodnje skup, i da je to zato. Opet, ta dr nije baš previše upućena u sve, morala sam joj dodatno objasniti zašto me to zanima. A opet bila je decidirana da to spada u bespl.postupak.


jasno da je skup, ali to ne piše u njihovim propisima
u propisima piše citiram direktno iz *Odluke o utvrđivanju Osnovne liste lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje*



> Ovom Odlukom utvrđuje se Osnovna lista lijekova Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje
> (u daljnjem tekstu: Osnovna lista lijekova) koja u skladu s člankom 17. stavkom 3. Zakona o
> obveznom zdravstvenom osiguranju sadržava medikoekonomski najsvrsishodnije lijekove za liječenje
> svih bolesti, a koji se osiguranim osobama Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje (u daljnjem
> tekstu: Zavod) u cijelosti osiguravaju u okviru prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu iz obveznog zdravstvenog
> osiguranja.
> - menopur
> -gonalf
> do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja


dakle, kakve veze ima oplodnja js s 6x pravom na navedene lijekove
nisam baš sigurna (pogotovo prema tvom opisu njenog snalaženja u problematici) da je znala o čemu priča...
ali da bi im tako bilo baš zgodno, to je sigurno




> I opet što se tiče godina "primjerenih za rađanje" imamo nimalo optimističan primjer na KBC Rijeka, kopiram:
> 
>                      Prvotno napisano od *giga* 
>                  "Pozdrav cure
> 
> Bila sam jučer na razgovoru , dogovoru kod doc S. Naručena sam u sedmom  mjesecu , nisam se tome nadala tako daleko. Dobila sam i listu što sve  moram skupit od nalaza. Osječam se kao da sam prvi put na postupku. I da  nemam pravo na besplatne lijekove imam* 39* godinica. "


a ovo - eto o tome pričam, zašto netko ne bi proglasio da npr. 39 god nije dob primjerena za rađanje :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kaduna što se tiče tvog pitanja za gonale i menopure, evo ja sam jučer bila na VV ali dr. A nema do ponedjeljka pa nisam obavila pregled ali sam pitala sestre koja je sada procedura s lijekovima i da li se moram kod njih prvo predbilježiti, pa mi je rekla da ne, da kad uđem u postupak dobijem onoliko gonala koliko mi je doktor odredio. Znači nema nikakvih problema


Draga Micek, odlično ali je meni i dalje prečudno da * nitko * ova 2,5 tjedna u veljači  nije ušao u postupak a da je dobio SVE lijekove u bolnici VV. Vinogradska ima  zastoj do daljnjega s distribucijom lijekova, ima i Sveti Duh......... Rijeka čini se nema, za Osijek ne znam n Split ni Petrovu. 

Kad očekuješ svoj početak postupka? Svakako se javi kad kreneš, voljela bih da nisam u pravu.

----------


## micek

vidjet ću u ponedjeljak sa dr.A ali se nadam da će me staviti u sljedeći ciklus! Ali ću ja u ponedjeljak i njega pitati još jednom za lijekove pa se javim sa novim informacijama! Nadam se dobrima za sve nas

----------


## Kadauna

Kad očekuješ novi ciklus? I još nešto, ako vidiš koju curu s lijekovima u ruci, tašni, vrečici gore idući tjedan, , ajde pitaj da li se sad normalno dijele lijekovi za stimulaciju (gonal/menopur). Kao što rekoh, još se nitko nije javio, iako su se cure s Svetog Duha i Vinogradske javili da ne mogu dobiti lijekove u bolnici, a socijalni ginekolozi više ne nabavljaju.

----------


## micek

A ako bude sve po planu ciklus mi je pred kraj ovoga mjeseca! Dogovorila sam se sa dr. A da ćemo ići u taj ciklus ali sad ću morati vidjeti kaj će reći! Ako vidim koga sa lijekovima svakako ću pitati pa javim

----------


## romanica

Evo da se javim,redovito vas čitam ,iako sam mislila da ću nakon kiretaže se maknut od svega,ali je to jednostavno jače od mene.Ja sam u četvrtak gore i nadam se krenut ubrzo sa svojim smrznutim satanicama  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## romanica

greška sa stanicama

----------


## duga30

*MILIVOJ73,* želim puno sreće tebi i tvojoj ženi i naravno mrvicama! Meni su u 11/09 vraćene 3 mrvice i sada JEDNA ALI VRIJEDNA MRVICA raste u meni (ušli smo u 5.mj. trudnoće) Šaljemo vam pozitivne vibrice za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## zedra

curke, jeste i vi cule da i prirodnjaci ulaze u onih 6???
jel to moguće????

----------


## milivoj73

hvala svima ...
evo dovukli smo se doma sa svojim mrvama...
mž ih čuva a ja čuvam nju :Love:

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo da se ja javim za koji dan trebam dobit m.i kad dobijem treći dan se moram javiti dr.s uputnicom ivf-icsi, kutija klomifena i 20 menopura ,menopure nisam dobila od svog soc.g. jer više ne može narućivat ,zvala sestre da pitam šta da radim ,rekle neka ih samo nazovem prvi dan ciklusa i da dođem kako sam se s dr. dogovorila i da ću tamo dobiti menopure,pravo i psihol.savjetovanje odradila na svoju ruku ne bi htjela da me radi toga prebaci za sljedeći ciklus tako da mislim da ću uskoro u taj postupak,jer već je prošlo 9 mj. od zadnjeg postupka neuspješnog.

----------


## Šiškica

Idem u utorak gore (8 dc) pa bi  trebala  idući ciklus u postupak ..  

Jako me zanima što će biti, hoće li me poslati na pp savjetovanje, po drugo mišljenje, papu i briseve i naravno koliko ću čekati na listi za lijekove.. (možda mi pomogne  8 Gonala koji su mi ostali od  11 mj.)..
Uglavnom štrikam na veliko...

----------


## vesnare

*ina33* i *bhany* hvala puno na pojašnjenju.
Idem na CITO u ožujku sa ovom blagom stimulacijom femara plus možda gonal, pa ću vidjeti kako će to ići.

*zauzeta* i ja sam išla po drugo mišljenje kod dr.L., a polip sam riješila privatno na SALUS u Splitu u prosincu.
Gdje onda ideš na postupak i kada?

----------


## anddu

Cure zna li itko ulaze li nestimulirani postupci (samo s klomifenima) u 6 besplatnih postupaka? To uvijek zaboravim pitati dr. L, a jako me zanima jer sam u takvom postupku bila u 9/09.
Isto me zanima je li nekto do vas išao po drugo mišljenje - jeli to podarzumijeva pregled žene ili treba i mm-a?

----------


## Kadauna

Odlično pitanje, Anddu. Kamo si mislila po drugo mišljenje?

Šuška se da klomifenski postupak ulazi u tih 6 postupaka, cure pišu po forumima, nema se još zvanično objašnjenje jer vlada kaos u klinikama........

Kad ti ideš dr. L?

----------


## anddu

> Odlično pitanje, Anddu. Kamo si mislila po drugo mišljenje?
> 
> Šuška se da klomifenski postupak ulazi u tih 6 postupaka, cure pišu po forumima, nema se još zvanično objašnjenje jer vlada kaos u klinikama........
> 
> Kad ti ideš dr. L?


Bila sam 12. 2. i sad čekamo mm-ov nalaz, ovisno o njemu idemo na dogovor za stimulirani - ne vjerujem da će nas primiti prije 4. mjeseca. 
Što se tiče drugog mišljenja za sad mi nije nitko ni rekao da ga trebam, samo se raspitujem (jer ga sad očito trebaju i stare pacijentice, zajedno s potvrdama psihologa i pravnika), ako ustreba jer nisam iz ZG, pa mi sve to izgleda komplicirano. Nadam se da nije tako, a ako mi bude trebalo drugo mišljenje pitat ću dr. L. za preporuku.

----------


## ZAUZETA

*Vesnare*,  ja ti idem u Petrovu, a kada, e to je pitanje, trebala sam biti u 1.mj, ali prvo cista, sad i polip... tko zna... proljeće.  Išla si na histeroskopiju ili? Kak je bilo? Mene malo frka :Razz: .  Dr. L kad je vidio papire da sam prvo bila njihov pacijent kod dr. J pitao pa ZAŠTO sam otišla,  a fakat sam pokušavala dobiti termin kod njega i nije nikako išlo pa sam otišla u Petrovu.

----------


## tanjack36

ja sam bila po drugo mišljenje kod dr.Kune to je bila preporuka dr.L (samo uzmeš nalaze i on ti napiše jednu rrečenicu da se slaže sa dr. oko postupka)

----------


## vesnare

*zauzeta* radila sam histeroskopiju pod općom privatno u ST i iznenadila se kako je to bilo tako jednostavno i da je prije bilo novaca i prije bih to riješila.
I meni jedr.L. rekao zašto idem, ali da mu se javim...

----------


## jo1974

> ja sam bila po drugo mišljenje kod dr.Kune to je bila preporuka dr.L (samo uzmeš nalaze i on ti napiše jednu rrečenicu da se slaže sa dr. oko postupka)


ja sam 16.2 bila kod dr.l na dogovor trebala sam iči ovaj mjesec na klomifenu ali sam odustala od toga i dogovorila postupak za 6 mjesec sestra mi je odmah rezervirala termin i kad sam je pitala za ljekove rekla je da sad sve ide preko klinike i da o tome ne trebam brinuti,što se tiče psihološko-pranog savjetovanja i drugo mošljenje dr. mi to nije niti spomenuo,dogovorili smo sve jer ja putujem za njemačku i vračam se 12.6 pa smo onda sve i dogovorili brine me samo dali to mi nije spomenu jer ja to nemoram odraditi ili je jednostavno zaboravio napomenuti,sestra me je pitala dali mi je dr . išta spomenuo rekala sam ne a ona je rekla ako slučajno mi to bude trebalo da se nemoram brinuti več kad dođem taj dan na dogovor 14.6 da mogu taj isti dan i obaviti to savjetovanje,sad mene zanima ovo drugo mišljenje ja sam i broda pa najvjerojatnije ču po to mišljenje u zg ili os,što se tiče dr.kune meni je to nepoznato pa odgovorite mi kako da dođem do tog dr. dali moram se prije zakazivati ili samo se pojavim  hvala vam unaprijed

----------


## pčelica2009

jo-moja prijateljica je psiholog u OB"Josip Benčević".Ako ti treba taj papir od psihologa-mislim da ti mogu pokušati srediti

----------


## tanjack36

dr.Kuna je u Vinogradskoj..nazoveš  veliš da trebaš dr.mišljenje i naruči te sestra...

----------


## DIANA JUKIC

Bok cure! 
Evo friŠko sam se uČlanila, jer imama toliko pitanja! Krenila sam u vuk vrhovec kod doktora alebiĆa.
Imam policistiČne jajnike, bila sam na laparoskopiji jajnika i na hsg-u i sve je kao u redu, ali nikako da zatrudnim. Kod muŽa je sve ok. Jeli nakon ovoga inseminacija? Ima li ko sliČnih iskustava?

----------


## snow.ml

ne mogu si protumačiti ovaj članak što sam našla na netu...po meni je to da klomifeni ne ulaze u onih 6 postupaka...kako vi to tumačite???

"Na što po zakonu imate pravo:imate pravo na neograničen broj postupaka. Ograničenje na 6 postupaka se odnosi na 6 postupaka u kojima su plaćeni i lijekovi za stimulaciju (Gonal, Menopur), bez obzira na godine, a nakon rođenja djeteta na još 6 postupaka. Do sad je taj broj bio ograničen na 3 prije 38. godine života. Međutim ova odredba ne piše u samom zakonu o MO, nego u pravilniku HZZ0-a, i kao takva podložna je mijenjanju od strane ministarstva za koje nije potrebna saborska procedura

----------


## lberc

Ja sam zadnji put bila u postupku u 5 mjesecu,od tad ništa...imam 4 zamrznuta embrija...zanima me,ako zna tko,kakva je sad sa tim procedura,kaj se plaća,jel se naručuje,kak se dugo čeka..?

----------


## milivoj73

plaća se 1300 kn odmrzavanje plus 3 injekcije po 100 kn (one što idu poslije et)...
što se procedure tiče ide se na pregled na koji se naručuje i u postupak u prvi slijedeći ciklus...
informacije direkt od suborke koja je na telefonu sa mž i čeka betu iz feta...

----------


## lberc

Milivoj,hvala na brzom odgovoru.

----------


## milivoj73

eto me opet s ˝još novijim informacijama˝ 
naša suborka platila odmrzavanje, a par dana nakon nje plaćanje ukinuto....

----------


## lberc

Kak je plačanje ukinuto?
Jel to sigurna informacija?

----------


## andiko

je, je.... 100%. Niš se ne plaća. Niti odmrzavanje...niti inekcije u prirodnom ciklusu...niti štoperica... Pitanje je samo do kada..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ovo mi je skroz čudno

----------


## amyx

nekak mi se čini da u cijeloj toj priči j... lud zbunjenog

----------


## Kadauna

ma ne, mislim da HZZO vrlo dobro zna što radi..... vrlo dobro i već je krenulo  :Sad: (

----------


## Bebel

Iberc draga,
lijepo da si opet s nama.
Ja sam bila na FET-u u 12 mj. i sve se plaćalo kao i prije (odmrz. pikice... ukupno oko 1.500 kn). 
U 12. mj. nije bilo gužve (na žalost obustavili su postupke jer su tad prešli limit) pa sam ja odmah primljena u postupak. Mislim da i sad FET ide bez nekog čekanja. Naruči se 8dc i odi gore sa uputnicom za FET i vjerojatno će te primiti. Obzirom na info. da su ukinuli plaćanje, provjeri to sa sestrama kad se budeš naručivala.
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bebel

> ma ne, mislim da HZZO vrlo dobro zna što radi..... vrlo dobro i već je krenulo (


 X
Sve loše što smo predviđali ovo ljeto, lagano se ostvaruje.

----------


## Tibi

> ma ne, mislim da HZZO vrlo dobro zna što radi..... vrlo dobro i već je krenulo (


možeš molim te pojasniti?

ja se bojim obzirom da bolnice sada nabavljaju lijekove da će se zalihe brzo potrošiti (svi jako dobro znamo kakvi su uvjeti na VV) tako da neće biti zastoj samo u 12-tom mjesecu nego bi to moglo biti malo više mjeseci  :Mad: ....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Upravo tog se i ja bojim Tibi

----------


## Kadauna

Tibi, već sam ranije pisala o tome da nisam sigurna je li krenula distribucija lijekova na VV-u, čekam prvu pacijenticu da se javi koja je gore krenula ovih dana u postupke a da je dobila na Vuk Vrhovcu sve lijekove (gonale/menopure). 

Na Svetom Duhu ne dijele lijekove do dalnjega, pišu cure na topicu Sveti Duh da im je HZZO srezao odobrene plaćene stimulirane postupke na 6 mjesečno, na Vinogradskoj također ne dijele lijekove za stimulaciju do daljnjega. 

Evo šta sam mislila......

----------


## nela.

evo samo da vam javim da je moja prijateljica gore u postupku i danas je primila prve gonale naravno dobivene gore

----------


## nela.

i da ona je u polustimuliranom klomifeni i negdje oko 6 gonala će primit

----------


## Mimek

Ja sam sutra naručena na VV, pa ću pitati za lijekove, a i zanima me ova rečenica: "Žena mora biti u starosnoj dobi primjerenoj za rađanje"

Javim se oko 13 h

----------


## gričanka

*Mimek*, imaš pp

----------


## Kadauna

> evo samo da vam javim da je moja prijateljica gore u postupku i danas je primila prve gonale naravno dobivene gore


Drago mi je cuti da je krenulo, Sv. Duh i Vinogradska još provjereno nisu  :Sad: ( 

Nela, ona je svjesna da se ovaj postupak broji kao jedan od 6 besplatnih. 

Zna li netko da li i VV ima neki odobreni broj postupaka mjesečno?

----------


## vikki

*Kadauna*, imaš pp  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi, već sam ranije pisala o tome da nisam sigurna je li krenula distribucija lijekova na VV-u, čekam prvu pacijenticu da se javi koja je gore krenula ovih dana u postupke a da je dobila na Vuk Vrhovcu sve lijekove (gonale/menopure). 
> 
> Na Svetom Duhu ne dijele lijekove do dalnjega, pišu cure na topicu Sveti Duh da im je HZZO srezao odobrene plaćene stimulirane postupke na 6 mjesečno, na Vinogradskoj također ne dijele lijekove za stimulaciju do daljnjega. 
> 
> Evo šta sam mislila......


ovo je sve gore od goreg  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 
mi smo valjda zadnja rupa na svirali!
lijepo su se dosjetili kako prerezati troškove MPO-a, sve centralizirati i onda ne dati budžet za postupke! :Mad: 
cure moramo nešto poduzeti, ovo ne bu dobro

----------


## zuzu

Ja sam danas bila na VV (2.dan ciklusa) i sutra sam ponovno gore i krećem sa Gonalima. Niti dr.L niti sestre nisu spominjale nikakav problem vezano uz lijekove. Što se tiče ovih 6 postupaka oni bi se trebali odnositi samo na pokrivanje troškova Gonala/Menopura. Ovi se lijekovi nalaze na osnovnoj listi HZZO-a te HZZO pokriva njihovu nabavku, ali pod opaskom 42 je navedeno da HZZO pokriva do šest pokušaja, a nakon svakog poroda ostvaruje se pravo na dodatnih 6 pokušaja. Prije se ova opaska odnosila na 3 pokušaja i na žene mlađe od 38g.

----------


## lberc

Zovem danas da provjerim to za ne plaćanje odmrzavanja,ali ne mogu nikog dobiti...tak dugo nisam bila u postupku,da se više ni ne sjećam broja od sestri.
Bebel,ni uz besplatan postupak,ne mogu sad ići,možda za koji mjesec ili krajem godine,mm ostao bez posla....zanima me samo ako je besplatno,kak dugo bude to trajalo.

----------


## milivoj73

možda nemaš novi broj sestara dr.L...*2353-893*

----------


## anddu

Stvarno mi nije jasno kako neke svari u nas olako prolaze, kako to da prije ginekolozi nisu imali ograničenja što se tiče lijekova, a klinike sada imaju!? Kako napravim korak naprijed, naši me zakonski propisi vrate 1000 koraka unazad... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## micek

Evo i ja sam danas bila kod dr. A na VV i krećem u postupak čim procurim! Od danas korstim suprefact! Trebat će mi 30 gonala i pitala ga da li ću to dobiti tu i odgovorio je da kad počnem s njima da ću ih dobiti od sestri i da se ništa ne moram brinuti! Znači lijekova ima!

----------


## ksena28

> Evo i ja sam danas bila kod dr. A na VV i krećem u postupak čim procurim! Od danas korstim suprefact! Trebat će mi 30 gonala i pitala ga da li ću to dobiti tu i odgovorio je da kad počnem s njima da ću ih dobiti od sestri i da se ništa ne moram brinuti! Znači lijekova ima!


  micek, koja ti je dijagnoza?

----------


## micek

koda nas ti je ovako: MM (75) asthenozoospermia gravis, JA - ne može biti bolje, sve ok
07/2009 - IVF - ništa
11/2009 - nismo uspjeli doći do transfera
i sada se nadamo da će možda biti treća sreća

----------


## ksena28

držim ti fige! 
znači dr A se ipak odlučuje na pune stimulacije konačno. imamo istu povijest postupaka... ja sam zbog inzistiranja na klomifenima i gonalima, koji se broje kao pravi stim postupak, odustala od VV i općenito od HR dok se zakon ne promijeni.

----------


## micek

Da odlučuje se! U 11 mjesecu sam bila na klomifenima i menopurima i sam dr. A je rekao da sam dosta loše reagirala - 2 folikule i jedna jajna stanica koja se nije oplodila! Tako da sam i ja rekla da na takvu stimulaciju više ne pristajem, a i sam je rekao da me ne bi niti stavio pa idemo probati ovako i nadamo se da će biti treća sreća!

----------


## Šiškica

evo me friško s VV-a..
Ono očekivano se i dogodilo :Rolling Eyes:  moram ići na pravno psihološko savjetovanje i po drugo mišljenje.. (bez obzira što sam stari pacijent) i tek onda  mu se javiti  pa će se vidjeti kad ću u postupak..

u cijeloj ovoj crnoj priči je dobro što sam se mentalno pripremila na ovaj scenarij pa i nisam ostala pretjerano iznenađena..

----------


## lberc

Nemam ovaj broj od sestara,ali sam ih danas dobila na onaj stari broj....stvarno se odmrzavanje i lijekovi koji idu uz to niš ne plačaju,ali sestre niš ne znaju do kad bude to trajalo.

----------


## Šiškica

> Hej šiškice, baš sam ti mislila pisati-ali išla prvo pročitati do kraja postove -i dobro da jesam. Juče sam se čula s dr A, morala mu javiti betu i naručio me u utorak 23. oko 10h na pregled...Dakle, u utorak je sigurno gore, a i mi se vjerojatno vidimo  Pozz


i na kraju se mi stvarno upoznale.. sjedile smo jedna do druge..
Draga čestitam još jednom na malom  :Heart: što kuca..

----------


## molu

šiškica baš mi je zao za takav scenarij. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brzo dodjes do postupka

----------


## romanica

cure  idemo proširiti mjesto virtualnog druženja,da i drugi čuju kakav je ovo zakon.ima li koga da ima facebook

----------


## tanjack36

Molim za pomoć..
suprug i ja moramo početi piti prvi dan  ciklusa Hiramycin
dal ja to podižem kod svog gin.za sebe kutiju ,a MM kod svoje dr.?
i još koliko kom. ima u kutiji?
to sve pitam jer sam jako zbunjena..bila danas gore i krećemo u postupak
i sve piše od prvog dana sprej+vag.+Hiramycin, no moj mi je gin.dao
DOKSICIKLIN kutiju u kojoj je 25 kom..
i sad mi nije ništa jasno..

----------


## Šiškica

Zaboravila sam prokomentirati da je zapravo čekaona bila poluprazna u 11 sati..
Sjećam se da sam u 11 mj. izašla s punkcije u to vrijeme pa su tek iza nas radili AIH-ove..
Žene s vrećicama za punkcije , transvere i inseminaciju su se znale motati do 13:00 a sad u 11 nisam vidjela ni jednu koja je bila u bilo kakvom postupku..

Počelo je rezanje sredstava i na VV.. Loše nam se piše !!!!!!!!!!!  :Mad:

----------


## jo1974

> Molim za pomoć..
> suprug i ja moramo početi piti prvi dan ciklusa Hiramycin
> dal ja to podižem kod svog gin.za sebe kutiju ,a MM kod svoje dr.?
> i još koliko kom. ima u kutiji?
> to sve pitam jer sam jako zbunjena..bila danas gore i krećemo u postupak
> i sve piše od prvog dana sprej+vag.+Hiramycin, no moj mi je gin.dao
> DOKSICIKLIN kutiju u kojoj je 25 kom..
> i sad mi nije ništa jasno..


to što ti je dao tvoj ginić to je zamjena jedna kutija vam je sasvim dovoljna,pije se samo 5 dana po jedna tableta,sretno

----------


## Tibi

> cure  idemo proširiti mjesto virtualnog druženja,da i drugi čuju kakav je ovo zakon.ima li koga da ima facebook


draga *romanica*, ja sam na face-u, ali imamo i ovu stranicu sa 228 fanova  :Very Happy: 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/POTPOM...9340795?ref=ts

----------


## tanjack36

> to što ti je dao tvoj ginić to je zamjena jedna kutija vam je sasvim dovoljna,pije se samo 5 dana po jedna tableta,sretno


HVALA TI PUNO NA ODGOVORU
sretno i Vama

----------


## Mimek

ja sam pitala za ampule (iako ih za sada nisam dobila) i rečeno mi je da ih ima... pitala sam i za dob primjerenu za rađanje i kao odgovor dobila smješak  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

i da... šiškice baš si simpa, a blondy1 je preslatka trudnica...

----------


## Šiškica

a koja si ti?  od onih deset cura!!!

----------


## blondy1

> i na kraju se mi stvarno upoznale.. sjedile smo jedna do druge..
> Draga čestitam još jednom na malom što kuca..


Heej, ajme da baš koja slučajnost da smo sjele jedna pokraj druge :Smile:  Gle, imamo slične dijagnoze tj ti imaš puuno bolju po meni - ovo će biti tvoja (naša) godina!!! Prošlu sam više proplakala nego bila nasmijana- ali se isplati kad vidiš tu malu mrvicu od 2,8mm i srčeko koje već kuca,baš sam sebila  raspekmezila!!! A mimek stvarno, koja si bila ti? Pozdrav drage moje - šiškice imaš pp!!

----------


## Mimek

ja sam sjedila na onoj klupici kraj one cure koja je rješavala križaljku...  šiškice malo smo i popričale, recimo, onako iz daleka, bilo mi se bezveze derati, a i tama si sošla na red, a i ja iza tebe... mislila sam kako stignemo popričat jer ćemo se vidjeti slijedećih dana pošto ćemo skupa u protokol, ali eto...  blondy1 samo mazi mrvicu

----------


## lavko

Evo mene ovaj put s mukama s brisevima..dakle, kako se spremam na taj hsg, radila sam briseve i danas zovem ginića koji mi kaže da imam nešto malo bakterija! Ujutro idem kod njega da vidim kojih točno i što sad..
Te se beštije mogu liječiti mjesecima a bez sterilnih briseva nema mi ni hsg-a, a bez hsg-a nema mi ni aih,ivf,..ništa :Crying or Very sad:  

Da li je itko imao takvih komplikacija?

----------


## andream

Lavko, ne brini.
Ja sam na brisevima imala skoro pa sve pozitivno (i gardanelu i klamidiju), liječila sam odmah antibioticima i ubrzo ponovila briseve. Sve je bilo OK i s tim nalazima otišla sam na HSG, pa ubrzo i na AIH.
Kasnije više briseve nismo ni ponavljali (osim u trudnoći), a i tada je sve bilo čisto.

----------


## ivkica28

dobro jutro curke!!
imam pitanje, čisto da se nebi baš previše zanosila. Danas mi je 8 dan od AIH ( klomifeni, PCSO). Jučer na večer imala sam strašnu vrtoglavicu i mislila sam da ču morat iči povračat cijela soba mi se okretala, osječaj kao da imam temperaturu, probada me u jajnicima, cice tako-tako ne mogu reči da me baš bole. 
šta mislite dal je to sve posljedice klomifena, utrogostena...ili bi moglo nešto ovaj puta biti.

----------


## lavko

> Lavko, ne brini.
> Ja sam na brisevima imala skoro pa sve pozitivno (i gardanelu i klamidiju), liječila sam odmah antibioticima i ubrzo ponovila briseve. Sve je bilo OK i s tim nalazima otišla sam na HSG, pa ubrzo i na AIH.
> Kasnije više briseve nismo ni ponavljali (osim u trudnoći), a i tada je sve bilo čisto.


Ubit ću se - nali mi hemolitički streptokok grupe B!  :Crying or Very sad: 
I dobila sam Sumamed..a nisu mi radili onaj antibiogram pa ni ne znam da li je Sumamed najboja terapija, al taj valjda sve ubija...

andream, hvala na podršci. Čitam negdje da bi trebalo malo apstinirati od jelte hopsanja za vrijeme liječenja od te beštije..jel to ima smisla?

----------


## romanica

evo da se javim,danas sam bila gore i startam 9 dana ciklusa...probat ćemo sa zamrznutim stanicama...valjda bu nekaj

----------


## milivoj73

*tanjack36* Hiramicin ti dođe oko 6 kn pa ako je problem sa dobijanjem recepta lakše ga kupit nego se živcirati...

----------


## snow.ml

milivoj doktorica mi nije  htjela napisati hitno za betu...kada onda nalazi budu gotovi?...nije valjda da ću čekati do ponedjeljka...jeste vi isto išli vaditi u osječku bolnicu

----------


## Mia Lilly

> evo da se javim,danas sam bila gore i startam 9 dana ciklusa...probat ćemo sa zamrznutim stanicama...valjda bu nekaj


Koliko imaš zamrznutih stanica?

----------


## Gabi25

romanice sretno nam bilo, i ja sam u istoj situaciji, imam 5 zamrznutih stanica. A i dijagnoza nam je ista :Love:  I isto uskoro krećem.
Sretno!! Trebat će nam sreće, to sigurno...

----------


## milivoj73

> milivoj doktorica mi nije htjela napisati hitno za betu...kada onda nalazi budu gotovi?...nije valjda da ću čekati do ponedjeljka...jeste vi isto išli vaditi u osječku bolnicu


isti dan poslije 13 sati u KBC Osijek..
uputnicu ti može dati i primarna ginekologica i liječnik opće prakse...
ima još jedna solucija...dr.Matković ti radi privatno Betu (barem svojim pacijentima) ...nalaz gotov za 15 minuta...
sretno

----------


## romanica

> Koliko imaš zamrznutih stanica?


imam 7 stanica,nadam se dovoljno

----------


## Mali Mimi

Romanice jesi li pitala možda da li ti se to broji kao jedan od besplatnih pokušaja baš me zanima?

----------


## tanjack36

Milivoj hvala ti za odgovor..
Jo1974 mi je napisala da su to zamjenski i prema tome ok..
jer se ionako piju 5 dana..
želim Vam puunnooo sreće

----------


## Šiškica

Molim pomoć!!!
Tko daje uputnice ta pravno psihološko savjetovanje? 
dr. opće prakse ili soc.ginekolog i jel moramo MM i ja svatko imati svoju?

----------


## Monka

Upunicu za psihološko savjetovanje daje ti soc. ginekolog. Za pravno savijetovanje ne daju nikakve uputnice no na VV ti je dovoljna i ova jedna. 
Ne treba svatko imati svoju uputnicu, tvoja je dovoljna za oboje!

----------


## amyx

> Molim pomoć!!!
> Tko daje uputnice ta pravno psihološko savjetovanje? 
> dr. opće prakse ili soc.ginekolog i jel moramo MM i ja svatko imati svoju?


Meni je sestra rekla gore da samo donesem normalnu uputnicu ko da idem kod dr  (ustvari i idem taj dan) i da mmi to vrijedi i za savjetovanje i za pregled

----------


## jadro

> Molim pomoć!!!
> Tko daje uputnice ta pravno psihološko savjetovanje? 
> dr. opće prakse ili soc.ginekolog i jel moramo MM i ja svatko imati svoju?


ne odnosi se na VV (iako je topic od VV), ali info za uputnice u Vinogradskoj

trebaju dvije, i za muza i zenu za psihološko savjetovanje, a za pravno kopija vjenčanog lista (može i stari, prastari). Moj ginekolog je rekao da uputnicu da je dr.opće prakse, a ova je njurgala da je to on trebao dati (za muza daje dr.opce prakse).

----------


## lberc

Meni kad sam zvala sestra nije niš rekla za te uputnice,samo za uputnicu za FET.
MM i ja nismo oženjeni,kaj trebamo kakvu potvrdu ili to ne važi za nas koji smo već bili u postupku?

----------


## dudadudaduda

Htjela bih  vam reći zašto ne idete u obiteljski cantar po pravno i psih. savjetovanje u svom gradu sve je besplatno i netreba nikakva uputnica.Ja sve tamo obavila i dobila potvrde bez problema,sad sam u postupku klomifeni i menopuri pa ćemo vidjeti dali će biti šta od toga.sutra idem na uzv.

----------


## nela.

evo cure na vv u 3 mj opet obustava radova

----------


## molu

Mogli smo to i ocekivati, ali otkud ti info?

----------


## nela.

moj  prijateljica je trebala sad za 3 dana ić gore i čula je tu informaciju pa je nazvala dr L koji je informaciju i potvrdio

----------


## molu

i da mi je samo znati koji je "official" razlog

----------


## nela.

nema lijekova

----------


## romanica

istina moja prijateljica je danas bila gore(3 dan ciklusa) i dr. je vratio doma jer nema ljekova

----------


## molu

sto bi onda znacilo da klomifenske i prirodnjake rade ili?

Prestrasno  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Gabi25

ajme ovo je prestrašno...
romanice kad tebi pada 9dc?? ja očekujem svoje odmrzavanje negdje krajem tjedna...

----------


## Kadauna

Prije koji dan sam ukazivala u to..... ovo je bilo za očekivati, cure pročitajte si članak

* Nedovoljno novca za umjetnu oplodnju* 

*         Vlada odlučila štedjeti na pacijentima koji se liječe od neplodnosti*
 


http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Novos...-na-pacij.aspx

i to je naša istina. 30 mil Kuna je predviđeno za troškove medicinske oplodnje godišnje. Zna se da jedan ful stimulirani IVF/ICSI postupak košta 15.500,00 HRK, jedan blago stimulirani 9.500,00 HRK, ostale cijene i troškove možete vidjeti ovdje na 3. str. dokumenta: 
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/upravno...ugovaranju.pdf 
 pa si izračunajte.... Doći  do stimuliranog, ionako drugorazrednog IVF/ICSI postupka bit će teško, 1x možda u 1 do 1,5 g.   :Sad: 

Pozdrav našem VELEministru

----------


## Monka

Cure ja sam danas bila gore (3. dc) i dobila sam Gonale. Istina čudno mi je bilo što su me i sestra i doktor L. (koji je mijenjao dr. A.) pitali imam li ljekove, ali nakon što sam rekla da nemam, da mi je dr. A rekao da ću ih dobiti ovdije rekli su OK.
Joj cure držim fige da sve nije tako crno, a ja znam da bi poludila da su me vratili kući s razlogom da nema ljekova  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## molu

mislim da je opet na dijelu "managiranje" i "cudne" odluke tko da u postupak tko ne. 
 I *Monka* drzali mi fige ili ne - MO u Hrvata jest crnjak - teski crnjak i ne mogu drugo do stavit *debeli X* na Kadaunin post. Dezela - cekaj me - stizem

----------


## romanica

> ajme ovo je prestrašno...
> romanice kad tebi pada 9dc?? ja očekujem svoje odmrzavanje negdje krajem tjedna...


meni pada ,otprilike oko 15.3. 9. dan,pa valjda me nebude vratil doma

----------


## cerise

ja sam sokirana...toliko sam se potrudila nabaviti sve papire (psiholosko i imam dogovoreno za drugo misljenje) trenutno sam na kontracepciji i trebam se javiti 21 dan ciklusa pada mi 10.03 i sad neznam sto da ocekujem kad pisete da je tako losa situacija gore...ajme pa sto se to desava kod nas????!!! ej kako smo jadne to nije normalno :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## snow.ml

ajme, bit ćemo gori nego Grčka...u toj državi barem ima djece i pomlatka a nama ne daju...
ja sam na klomifenima još jedan mjesec i zato mi je dr. L. rekao da mu se javim kroz 15tak dana i da idem dalje...a po glasu sam mu skužila da je nervozan, jadan samo uzdiše...pa tamo će biti 4 čovjeka u cijeloj čekaoni...gotovi smo :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## micek

Ne mogu vjerovati kaj čitam! Pa koja je to gamad! E baš me zanima kaj će meni reći! Ja sam već tjedan dana na utrogestanima( s kojima završavam sutra) i na suprefact spreju, pa neće mi sada valjda reći da tu stajemo...  Ovo više nije normalno kaj nam rade...

----------


## cerise

ta nasa vlada nije za drugo nego za strpati u top i poslati na mars!!!!

----------


## micek

ma šteta marsa, i njega bi upropastili... Njih treba poslati da prođu sve ovo šta mi moramo prolaziti pa da vidimo kaj će onda reći

----------


## lavko

dobro, jel moguće nekako reagirati, jel možemo uputiti nekom sudu EU neku tužbu, sad lupetam naglas, ali što sada a da ne sjedimo i šutimo??

----------


## Gabi

> dobro, jel moguće nekako reagirati, jel možemo uputiti nekom sudu EU neku tužbu, sad lupetam naglas, ali što sada a da ne sjedimo i šutimo??


Bojim se da je sada za to prekasno. Cijelo ljeto se pozivalo na raznorazne akcije, od prosvjeda, peticija, dijeljenja letaka, pisanja mailova saborskim zastupnicima do istupanja u medijima. Nažalost, odaziv je bio, rekla bih, sramotan. Bilo je previše onih koji su iz prikrajka gledali kako se drugi bore za njihova prava, a samo šačica ljudi je bila spremna podmetnuti svoja leđa. 
Sad ovisimo o odluci Ustavnog suda u koji ne polažem niti najmanje nade. Jedina šansa nam je promjena vlasti, ali poznavajući mentalitet ovog naroda i tu sam jako skeptična.

Tužna sam kad čitam kakva je trenutna situacija na VV, klinici s koje sam se kući vraćala puna optimizma.

----------


## Šiškica

Ne znam jesam li vam napisala da mi je dr.A u šali rekao da ću ak se napravi lista za ljekove doći na red za stimulirani postupak *2013.* godine.

U utorak mi je  rekao da mi ništ ne može obećati, da ne želi davati lažna obećanja i lagati.. mislim da je znao da su lijekovi pred kraj i da nema pojma kad će ih opet dobiti..

----------


## mmaslacak

> *2013.* godine.


Nadam se da je samo šala u pitanju..
 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## tanjack36

ja sam danas prvi dan na spreju i vagin. i antib.
uto. idem gore jer mi je 3 d.c. ..
pa neću valjda doživjeti to razočaranje i otići doma bez gonala?

----------


## ksena28

> Ne znam jesam li vam napisala da mi je dr.A u šali rekao da ću ak se napravi lista za ljekove doći na red za stimulirani postupak *2013.* godine.


hvala Bogu pa će bit smak svijeta 2012.  :Shock:

----------


## romanica

hvala Bogu pa će bit smak svijeta 2012.


ha,ha,dobro si se sjetila

----------


## Bebel

Ministar i premijerka se besramno igraju sa našom sudbinom  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Da, sretni su svi oni koji su sad u postupku, ali što ako na žaloste nemaju sreće pa moraju ići u novi...čekat će par godina na novi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! UŽAS
Njima se može npr. reći: vi ste u ovoj godini iskoristili vaš termin...i na žalost na listu mogu doći oni parovi koji nisu iskoristili postupak u 2010. Nije nemoguć scenarij.
U tom slučaju...pravac Slovenija.
Kad sa samo sjetim besramnih misnistrovih izjava i izjava onog koji se naziva doktorom (Šimunić) kao HR pacijenti nemaju potrebe ići u Sloveniju... :Evil or Very Mad: 

Od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve one koji su u postupku da im budu dobitni.

----------


## nina09

cure moje drage,čitam i nemogu vjerovati da se to stvarno događa.
Ja sam jedna od onih sretnica koja je uspijela ostati prirodno trudna,nakod sveg i svačeg,ali ovo kaj se događa,strašno.
23.3 sam trebala biti ponovno na VV,ali evo dogodilo se čudo,pa sam izbjegla sva ta s...a.
svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnju borbu. :Kiss:

----------


## lavko

Uh, puno je gorčine oko ove naše borbe. Istina je da kada treba istupiti imenom i prezimenom, nitko neće. A čak niti anonimno. A promjene se ne događaju nečijom dobrom voljom, nego naprotiv, žrtvom. Ljude je teško natjerati na bilo koju žrtvu, čak i kada se radi o njihovoj sudbini. Lakše je čekati da se "nešto desi"..vrlo ljudska karakteristika.

Ja sam odlučila pisati uredu predsjednika, vidjela sam da forumašice već pišu naveliko. Vladi RH bih i pisala samo zato da vidim što će odgovoriti na upit, naime, na službene upite se dobiva odgovor. Ne gajim nikakve iluzije da će jedno pismo doći do nečijih ušiju, ali znam da se stotine pisama ne može ignorirati. Neke stvari se događaju tek kumulativno, potrebno je vremena i ljudi. I akcija, bilo kakvih. 
Jedino što je vrijeme u našem slučaju neprijatelj.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

ovo je prestrasno .......
koliko bi me kostalo da sama kupim ljekove ?????

----------


## Tibi

> ovo je prestrasno .......
> koliko bi me kostalo da sama kupim ljekove ?????


negdje sam čula (ili pročitala) da je ampula gonala oko 250 kn, a menopura nešto jeftinija....

----------


## anddu

Ja sam odlučila pisati potpredsjednici Vlade Đurđi Adlešič, a proslijedit ću ga i na premijerku (iako od toga ništa). Lavko što podrazumijevaš pod službene upite?

----------


## lavko

> Ja sam odlučila pisati potpredsjednici Vlade Đurđi Adlešič, a proslijedit ću ga i na premijerku (iako od toga ništa). Lavko što podrazumijevaš pod službene upite?


Službeni upit je svaki upit, ili čak komentar,koji se uputi bilo pismenim putem, bilo e-mailom, na ured predsjednice Vlade pod uvjetom da ga pise osoba koja se ne zove miki maus, treba dati neku adresu ili se potpisati u mailu. Duznost ureda je da odgovori, ja sam drzavna sluzbenica pa mi dolaze takvi upiti isto, proslijedjuju ih iz njenog ureda na razne institucije, ovisno na sto se odnosi. 
Ja bih svakako, osim sto bih dala osvrt na otuznu situaciju, postavila i pitanje, pa su duzni odgovoriti. Odgovor zna potrajati ali duzni su ga vratiti.

----------


## Kadauna

Drage cure, 

Vuk Vrhovec je bila i ostat ce moja domicilna bolnica u kojoj se ne lijecim zbog znanih razloga a sve dok je takvo stanje u HR i necemo, na moju/nasu veliku zalost.
No ono sto me vec nekoliko dana i tjedana rastuzuje je cinjenice da se topic Vuk Vrhovec skoro potpuno umirio, topic koji je na ovom podforumu bio najposjeceniji zbog velikog broga pacijenata, najveceg broja pacijenata u HR. Voljela bih da se cure i dalje javljaju, kazu kakvo je stanje, da li su i dalje hodnici puni, da li se i dalje cekaju pregledi kod dr. L satima, da li je i dalje guzva parova do liftova, da li trenutno ima lijekova, da li se rade postupci, itd..............

Uistinu se nadam da cemo uskoro izaci iz ovoga mraka u koji nas je odveo ministar Milinovic vezano za potpomognutu u HR.

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Kadaunu.
Koliko je topić VV bio dinamičan i uvijek aktualan, dokazuju i sada već bivše pacijentice koje poput mene stalno virkaju što se događa i rastužuje me kada pročitam kako doktori govore da "ništa ne mogu obećati", toga prije naprosto nije bilo!
A pogotovo u ovim mjesecima kad se najviše radilo i bilo je najviše postupaka... što li će tek onda biti kasnije?

----------


## ina33

> ovo je prestrasno .......
> koliko bi me kostalo da sama kupim ljekove ?????


Ako ćete stavit na ovem substandardne kvazi-stimulacije koje se sada rade, onda i nije tako puno. Ampula gonala ti je otprilike 200 kn, menopura oko 180 kn, klomifen kutija 50 kn. Ali, na VV-u u zadnjih 5 godina NISU dozvoljavali da pacijentica preskoči listu kupnjom lijekova.

Nadam se da će se situacija na VV-u popraviti i vratiti barem na staro jer su dr-ovi super, ali ne mogu ni oni raditi na goli entuzijazam i ljubaznost, a bez sredstava.

----------


## Šiškica

Puževim korakom prema naprijed se krećem  :Grin: 

Naručena sam u Vinogradsku po drugo mišljenje 12.3. (u 10:40 baš me zanima jel taj termin pro forme ili stvaran termin)..
pa još tri tjedna i p/p savjetovanje dolazi na red.. (MM me ugodno iznenadio jer nije ništa protestiro..)

Zapravo cijela ova situacija je prava katastrofa...bolje da niš više ne komentiram..

----------


## dudadudaduda

Evo ja sam u postupku nestimuliranom 5 dana pila klomifen po 2 kom. i sad tri dana menopure po 2 amp. sutra sam gore pa ćemo vidjeti,  u ponedjeljak ih je bilo dosta gore ali nisu tako velike gužve ko prije ,par ženskica sam vidjela s listom koje su isto u takvom postupku .Ja sam menopure dobila od sestara bez problema valjda još imaju.Ja vas cijelo vrijeme pratim na forumu ali nemam baš naviku pisati možda ima još takvih koje prate ali ne pišu pa baš i nije aktivno na ovoj temi.

----------


## mimimuc

Drage moje ...  danas čekaona prava pustoš , sve smo sjedile čak i mužići koji su bili gore. Doduše bilo je pola 10 , ali mislim da ni ujutro nije bilo gužve.

Ja sljedeći mjesec trebam doći gore na p&p savjetovanje  i sa svom potrebnom dokumentacijom pa bi čak i prije ljeta moglo nešto i uletiti  :Laughing: .

Za drugo mišljenje jel me dr. gleda ili samo pregleda papire ?


Pusa mojim suborkama :Love:

----------


## tanjack36

evo ja danas prvi dan pikalica..
bila gore i primila Gonale..isto me čeka i sutra
i još jedna važna inf. pitala sam dr.L u vezi ove situacije dal sad to znači 
da će biti samo jednom godišnje postupak on mi tužnim glasom odgovori..malo više od god.dana
jednom riječju vrlo loše..

----------


## snow.ml

curke danas sam se i ja zaprepastila kada sam puna optimizma  nazvala dr. L...pošto mi je danas prvi dan M :Evil or Very Mad:  trebali smo se dogovoriti za daljnji  postupak klomifenima ...a on meni kaže da su ovaj mjesec zabranjeni postupci klomifenima :Crying or Very sad:  i da se javim početkom sljedećeg mjeseca da vidimo kakva će biti daljnja  situacija...nisam još došla sebi... :No: što će biti dalje kad budem trebala dobivati inekcije...neću doći na red za dvije godine...moramo se nekako pokrenuti jer ovako će nas pokopati do kraja...

----------


## romanica

da,moramo se pokrenuti ali kak..
kak da bilo kaj dojde do našeg ministra(ili koga već)kad se uopće ne obazire na to kaj se događa

----------


## snow.ml

nije da se on ne obazire nego on to diktira...kresanje proračuna tamo gdje ne treba, najlakše na onim najbolnijim, kao da misle da nemamo snage za borbu...ali mi je iznova nalazimo...njihov jedan automobil je naših stotinu postupaka :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jo1974

A DA SE PRkILJUČIMO PROSVJEDNICIMA-POLjOPRIVREDNIKE PA I MI ZABLOKIRAMO KOJU CESTU ILI SE DIČI SVI A NE OVAKO PRIČAMO NA FORUMU A NIŠTA KONKRETNO NEPODUZIMAMO OVO DEFINITVNO NE VODI NA DOBRO OVO ČE BIT SAMO GORE SA OVAKVIM MINISTROM MOŽEMO SE POZDRAVITI SA SVOJIM SNOVIMA KAO I BALONČIČE OD SAPUNICE KOJE SMO PUHALI---GROZNO
ja sam se naručila za stimulirani u 6 mjesecu i zaista neznam šte če me dočekati kad se gore pojavim,dr.l nije mi ništa rekao da moram iči na pp savjetovanje i po drugo mišljenje ali sam sve zakazala na svoju ruku da nedajbože budu tražili bolje da ja to imam kod sebe nego da onda tapkam u mraku i tako mi je več mrak na očima od sve ovoga

----------


## snow.ml

to bi trebali brzo reagirati, a ja ću se samo ušlepati sa nekim traktoristom, to im je usput da me povezu :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## ivkica28

ej curke..
moj test nakon 2 AIH negativan. 
jel prerano 14 dan nakon AIH-a radit test?

----------


## ivkica28

upravo sam sad malo čitala..šta zabrana klomifena... šta to znači i zašto zabrana.od kud sad to

----------


## amariya

Ne znam, vjerojatno su Rode upoznate s tim, glupo je da ja sad nekome nešto predlažem, ali meni bi bilo logično da udruga istupi prema ministu, premijerki i predsjedniku, naravno i u javnost. To ipak ima više efekta nego da nekolicina nešto napravi (naravno ni to nije na odmet).

----------


## ivkica28

jel ste čule da L. radi negdje privatno..ja čula kod svoje soc. ginekologice al se ne sječam šta mi je rekla. 
jel znate šta o tome?

----------


## ksena28

> Ne znam, vjerojatno su Rode upoznate s tim, glupo je da ja sad nekome nešto predlažem, ali meni bi bilo logično da udruga istupi prema ministu, premijerki i predsjedniku, naravno i u javnost. To ipak ima više efekta nego da nekolicina nešto napravi (naravno ni to nije na odmet).


evo mene u mom revijalnom tonu:

dakle, *amariya* AKS NOT WHAT YOUR COUNTRY CAN DO FOR YOU, BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR YOUR COUNTRY!!!

zašto bi samo roda bila prva na fronti??? zašto se mi cijelo vrijeme skrivamo iza foruma, nickova i udruga. kad treba istupiti u medijima, svi šute, nitko neće... ovo je naš problem, a ne rodin! ponašajmo se tako... sad je frka, ali kroz mjesec dva će se to zaboraviti i svi će skakutati i vibrati i misliti pozitivno jer eppur si muove - nešto će se događati, pa makar i jednom u godinu i po! to nije standard s kojim se smijemo zadovoljiti.

----------


## andream

ivkica, bojim se da na žalost ništa od trudnoće. ja sam betu uvijek radila 14. dan od AIH i da je trudnoća, već bi se trebalo pokazati, kao i na urinskim testovima.
A za dr L ne znam, ali ne bi me čudilo da i on kao i dr A radi privatno... na žalost čovjek koji naprosto obožava svoj posao u klinici sad vjerojatno ima više dokolice nego posla.

----------


## kiša

cure moje ovo je užasno što se događa, ja sam bila u 2. mj na punkciji, do transfera nije došlo, i što sad ću čekati par godina za slijedeći postupak!!!????

----------


## kiša

inače, stlano Vas pratim, ali evo tek se sad javljam, nadam se da prihvaćate

----------


## Kadauna

*Ksena28, potpis* posebno na ovaj dio: 



> *ASK NOT WHAT YOUR COUNTRY CAN DO FOR YOU, BUT WHAT CAN YOU DO FOR YOUR COUNTRY!!!*


..... samo uz jednu ispravku, Roda kao udruga i nekolicina ljudi kako "Inicijativa građana protiv MPO zakona"već tjednima, mjesecima rade, pišu, objavljuju, surađuju...... Nije da se nije radilo, no t*akođer mislim da je ovo u prvom redu naš problem, nas pacijenata koji smo zakinuti*, nažalost za sada je odjek šire mase pacijenata bio vrlo skroman.....

Biste li bile li spremne za konkretniju akciju? Ako je odgovor DA, za koju vrstu? Sugestije su vrlo tražene i dobrodošle.......  :Heart:

----------


## lavko

> *Ksena28, potpis* posebno na ovaj dio: 
> ..... samo uz jednu ispravku, Roda kao udruga i nekolicina ljudi kako "Inicijativa građana protiv MPO zakona"već tjednima, mjesecima rade, pišu, objavljuju, surađuju...... Nije da se nije radilo, no t*akođer mislim da je ovo u prvom redu naš problem, nas pacijenata koji smo zakinuti*, nažalost za sada je odjek šire mase pacijenata bio vrlo skroman.....
> 
> Biste li bile li spremne za konkretniju akciju? Ako je odgovor DA, za koju vrstu? Sugestije su vrlo tražene i dobrodošle.......


Ja sam spremna sudjelovati u akcijama. 
Napamet mi pada da se uputi službeni dopis premijerki i njenom uredu i traži odgovor zašto je došlo do smanjenja proračunskih sredstava za MPO i da li smatra da time RH pomaže pacijentima, natalitetu, itd. dakle, kratko i jasno s time da se zatraži odgovor koji bi se i trebao dobiti. Pa onda prema odgovoru (sadržaju i tonu) već možemo vidjeti kako država diše. 
Još jedna mogućnost je suradnja s novinarima u vidu članka, intervjua, itd. Mislim da su novinari spremni na suradnju, već i dugo zapravo pišu o ovim problemima.
ovo mi prvo pada napamet.

----------


## ksena28

premda je dobar prijedlog, suradnju s novinarima smo već ostvarili, a što se tiče dopisa s upitom o proračunskim sredstvima već znam odgovor:

ovo je prvi put da se neštvo izdvaja za MPO (doista, tih 30 mil kn je prvi put u proračunu RH doznačeno izravno za MPO) dosad je sve išlo pod proračun MZSS (ministarstva). to će poslužiti kao odgovor da se ipak izdvaja više nego prije... što je naravno notorna laž!

meni doista neka suvislija akcija ne pada na pamet, jer nas ne žele čuti. prosvjed je bezpredmetan, jer ni onaj ljetni nije polučio plodom... ja ne znam, nisam pametna...

----------


## micek

a da se proba nekako kontaktirati onu emisiju OTVORENO, tamo stvarno razglabaju o raznim temama, pa tražiti da ako se može da dođe naš "predragi" Milinović i par cura koje su u tome i koje kuže sve pa da se suoče direktno? Možda bi imalo kakvog efekta iako čisto sumnjam je oni mare samo za sebe

----------


## andream

potpisujem Ksenu. Još će dodati da su sada pomakli dobnu granicu, spomenut će mogućnost anestezije, pojačanje stručnog kadra, novost u smrzavanju jajnih stanica koja je "budućnost", ukratko" bla bla bla" stil... i opet će netko tko nije u tim vodama povjerovati... i tako unedogled.
Iskreno ni ja ne vidim izlaz u ovoj šah mat poziciji, kad je sve to još nažalost i ozakonjeno i to tek nedavno.

----------


## lavko

To su standardne službeničke lažotine, kažeš sve a ne kažeš niš, znam tu školu. Svejedno, mislim da se može i preformulirati pitanje tako da se upravo jasno razloži računica koliko se postupaka godišnje može provesti s tih 30 mlijiuna kn i koliko ih je odrađeno prethodnih godina, te zatražiti komentar. Bilo kako bilo, ja sam svakako naumila takav upit odaslati.

----------


## jo1974

masovni prosvijedi jer nezadovoljstvo je u svim poručjima udružiti i se i sa ostalim udrugama koji imaju nesuglasice s vladom i možda uputiti neki dopi do strazbura radi ljudskih prava koji milinović i hdz uveliko ih gaze i svi oni koji griju fotelju i prodali su svoj glas protiv nas

----------


## amyx

> Puževim korakom prema naprijed se krećem 
> 
> Naručena sam u Vinogradsku po drugo mišljenje 12.3. (u 10:40 baš me zanima jel taj termin pro forme ili stvaran termin)..
> pa još tri tjedna i p/p savjetovanje dolazi na red.. (MM me ugodno iznenadio jer nije ništa protestiro..)
> 
> Zapravo cijela ova situacija je prava katastrofa...bolje da niš više ne komentiram..



I ja sam u Vinogradskoj 12.03. oko 11 mi je rekla sestra da dođem...vidimo se

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Mimimuc, Siskica, Amix* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!
I jos malo za sve suborke i cuborce sa VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Gdje dr.A radi privatno, ja prvi put cujem za to ?????

----------


## molu

> Gdje dr.A radi privatno, ja prvi put cujem za to ?????


U poliklinici Nemetova, ali ne kao MPO vec kao "obicni" ginekolog

----------


## snow.ml

> upravo sam sad malo čitala..šta zabrana klomifena... šta to znači i zašto zabrana.od kud sad to


Ivkica ja sam trebala ići u novi ciklus  sa klomifenima i dr L mi je rekao da me ne smije primiti ovaj mjesec ,vjerovatno ne smije naručivati nikog novog da se počne postupak...nego koga je naručio prije sastanka u ponedjeljak on ulazi, koga nije on nek čeka...
mislim da L ne radi nigdje privatno ali sam čula da bi trebao početi negdje ali neznam gdje...neka netko javi ako zna...

stalno razmišljam kako bi trebali istupiti sa našim problemom ali mi ne pada ništa konkretnog na pamet osim zainteresirati nekog dobrog novinara da to sve stavi u javnost...kako bi bilo ona emisija sa Zuberom...što ide posljepodne, znam da on da malo više zalaganje za sve što je problem, a nama će to postati ,mislim, veliki problem...eto to je prvo što sam smislila :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

> I ja sam u Vinogradskoj 12.03. oko 11 mi je rekla sestra da dođem...vidimo se


super, baš se veselim !!!

----------


## Šiškica

> U poliklinici Nemetova, ali ne kao MPO vec kao "obicni" ginekolog


da ja sam ga u Nemetovoj upoznala kad sam išla na sisitematski.. 
Istina radi po potrebi i kad ga pacijenti traže ..

----------


## nataša

> Ajde jedno glupo pitanje, malo off topic, al ja sam teški početnik, pa se nemojte ljutit..
> Jel ikome ikada uspjelo otprve? Došli na kliniku, probali i uspjeli? Jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je too good to be true?
> Nije da računam s tim, znam da ne ide lako,ali eto čisto me zanima jel ima takvih slučajeva ili je uvijek puno muke i truda prije rezultata?



 ja isto, iako su mi žene dok sam čekala prvi put i kad sam im rekla da je prvi put samo su odmahnule rukom u smislu:" a, tek si došla"...kad eto čuda, prva stimulacija i puf! rodila se Anja  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivkica28

zbog svega ovog što se događa u državnim bolnicama silno imam želju iči privatno..
ima netko nekakva iskustva o tome..

----------


## ksena28

imaš pdf potpomognuta u sloveniji, a imaš negdje (pokušaj sa pretražnikom) iskustva i iz vilija, škvorca.... imaš naravno i "omiljenu" IVF polikliniku...

----------


## ivkica28

kako misliš " omiljenu " zbog šimunića?

----------


## pirica

> ja isto, iako su mi žene dok sam čekala prvi put i kad sam im rekla da je prvi put samo su odmahnule rukom u smislu:" a, tek si došla"...kad eto čuda, prva stimulacija i puf! rodila se Anja


prvi stimulirani i eto nam Lucija (AIH i ne računam kao postupak)

----------


## ksena28

> kako misliš " omiljenu " zbog šimunića?


 :Ups:

----------


## inani

> zbog svega ovog što se događa u državnim bolnicama silno imam želju iči privatno..
> ima netko nekakva iskustva o tome..


 drL će izgleda osim na VV ,raditi i sam negdje , tako mi je netko rekao,ali trebalo bi njega pitati. ako si kod njega.. a osim te mogućnosti za Zagreb i škvorc,vili..

----------


## ivkica28

> drL će izgleda osim na VV ,raditi i sam negdje , tako mi je netko rekao,ali trebalo bi njega pitati. ako si kod njega.. a osim te mogućnosti za Zagreb i škvorc,vili..


da to sam čula..rekla mi moja soc. ginekologica koja njega zna.. samo ja sam kod A. pa sad ne znam kaj to znači. Inače sam zadovoljno sa doktorom, nisu oni krivi za to što se događa. Ako bi išla privatno najradije bi kod L. Ma ponekad mi je svega dosta..pogotovo sad nakon neuspjelelog aih, tko zna kad ču doč na red za ivf......ali svi prolazimo te faze.

----------


## bucka

cure, dobila sam uputnicu za VV da obavim OGTT i insulin na tašte.
zovem ih, ali se nitko ne javlja.
može li se to obavit bez naručivanja? samo dođem tamo?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> cure, dobila sam uputnicu za VV da obavim OGTT i insulin na tašte.
> zovem ih, ali se nitko ne javlja.
> može li se to obavit bez naručivanja? samo dođem tamo?


mislim da se za to ne narucuje

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Trebala bi se naruciti za dogovor oko postupka posto sam napravila sve nalaze, pa me zanima da
li koja zna koji dan ciklusa se treba naruciti jer mi doktor nije nista rekao i da li je taj dan i pregled ???

----------


## Tibi

> Trebala bi se naruciti za dogovor oko postupka posto sam napravila sve nalaze, pa me zanima da
> li koja zna koji dan ciklusa se treba naruciti jer mi doktor nije nista rekao i da li je taj dan i pregled ???


možeš koji hoćeš dan, po mogućnosti da nisi baš pod M, ali ni to nije problem.
Moguće da će te gledati, mada je sve to individualno. I ja sam mu nosila sve nalaze neki dan pa me nije gledao, samo pregledao papire i rekao da se javim u 4. mjesecu.

----------


## bucka

> cure, dobila sam uputnicu za VV da obavim OGTT i insulin na tašte.
> zovem ih, ali se nitko ne javlja.
> može li se to obavit bez naručivanja?


dobila sam VV!
ipak se treba naručiti i to na tel 2353-904 (od 13-15h).
naručena sam za 2 tjedna!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> dobila sam VV!
> ipak se treba naručiti i to na tel 2353-904 (od 13-15h).
> naručena sam za 2 tjedna!


Oprosti na dezinformaciji ja mislila da ne treba ....... :Sad:

----------


## lavko

> ja isto, iako su mi žene dok sam čekala prvi put i kad sam im rekla da je prvi put samo su odmahnule rukom u smislu:" a, tek si došla"...kad eto čuda, prva stimulacija i puf! rodila se Anja


Vidiš..već je nekoliko cura reklo da je uspjelo otprve. Stvarno ne moš znat.

----------


## Biene

Koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona na VV-u? Idu li ti nalazi direktno umoj karton kod gin., ili im se može napomenuti da ću ih sama podići? Treba se naručiti i za hormone 3dc?

----------


## lavko

> Ivkica ja sam trebala ići u novi ciklus sa klomifenima i dr L mi je rekao da me ne smije primiti ovaj mjesec ,vjerovatno ne smije naručivati nikog novog da se počne postupak...nego koga je naručio prije sastanka u ponedjeljak on ulazi, koga nije on nek čeka...
> mislim da L ne radi nigdje privatno ali sam čula da bi trebao početi negdje ali neznam gdje...neka netko javi ako zna...
> 
> stalno razmišljam kako bi trebali istupiti sa našim problemom ali mi ne pada ništa konkretnog na pamet osim zainteresirati nekog dobrog novinara da to sve stavi u javnost...kako bi bilo ona emisija sa Zuberom...što ide posljepodne, znam da on da malo više zalaganje za sve što je problem, a nama će to postati ,mislim, veliki problem...eto to je prvo što sam smislila


Pa bilo bi sigurno još zainteresiranih novinara, to je vruća tema, mislim da bi svaki pristao, pitanje je tko bi od forumašica pristao..

----------


## bucka

> Oprosti na dezinformaciji ja mislila da ne treba .......


 nema frke!  :Love:

----------


## romanica

[QUOTE=snow.ml;1560109]Ivkica ja sam trebala ići u novi ciklus  sa klomifenima i dr L mi je rekao da me ne smije primiti ovaj mjesec ,vjerovatno ne smije naručivati nikog novog da se počne postupak...nego koga je naručio prije sastanka u ponedjeljak on ulazi, koga nije on nek čeka...

ne kužim ,kakav sastanak i o kojem ponedjeljku je riječ?Ja sam bila 25.2. gore ,samo je rekao da dođem 9 dam ciklusa i ništa više

----------


## Gabi

> Koliko se čekaju nalazi hormona na VV-u? Idu li ti nalazi direktno umoj karton kod gin., ili im se može napomenuti da ću ih sama podići? Treba se naručiti i za hormone 3dc?


Mislim da sam nalaz dobila za nekih 2 tjedna, cca. Meni su nalazi hormona trebali za Mb pa sam ih zamolila da mi pošalju poštom (treba platiti 5 kuna). Ako ti treba za liječenje na VV onda se ne trebaš naručiti i nalaz ide direktno u tvoj karton, u suprotnom se treba naručiti OBAVEZNO.

----------


## snow.ml

[QUOTE=romanica;1561119]


> Ivkica ja sam trebala ići u novi ciklus  sa klomifenima i dr L mi je rekao da me ne smije primiti ovaj mjesec ,vjerovatno ne smije naručivati nikog novog da se počne postupak...nego koga je naručio prije sastanka u ponedjeljak on ulazi, koga nije on nek čeka...
> 
> ne kužim ,kakav sastanak i o kojem ponedjeljku je riječ?Ja sam bila 25.2. gore ,samo je rekao da dođem 9 dam ciklusa i ništa više


ponedjeljak,01.02.

----------


## lavica7601

> Vidiš..već je nekoliko cura reklo da je uspjelo otprve. Stvarno ne moš znat.


Pozdravljam sve na forumu. Prvi puta se javljam iaoko vas pratim već tri godine.
Istina je da se ponekad uspije od prve i ja sam dokaz za to. Dr. mi je rekao da napravim jedan AIH iako se on ne nada ničemu s obzirom na nalaze MM pa ćemo za mjesec-dva odmah na IVF. Iznenadili smo se oboje s rezultatima. Pozitivna beta.
Sada sam u 17. tjednu i dalje vas pratim i želim svima puno sreće. 
Čuda se ipak događaju :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Cure, imate li informaciju da li su na godišnjem za Uskrs?

----------


## snow.ml

> Cure, imate li informaciju da li su na godišnjem za Uskrs?


ja sam pitala drL dali je na GO a on je samo rekao da ga nazovem prvi dan M, nadam se da nije...a mislim da bi rekao da je...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nekak mi zvoni da su oni taj tjedan iza Uskrsa na GO  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

nadam se da nisu...jer ako jesu meni se onda sve prebacuje u svibanj...i opet čekanje, čekanje i tako u nedogled :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## ksena28

svake godine uzmi godišnji tjedan iza uskrsa, ne vjerujem da će ovaj put bit drugačije

----------


## Mia Lilly

> svake godine uzmi godišnji tjedan iza uskrsa, ne vjerujem da će ovaj put bit drugačije


Da, da..nekak mi je to ostalo u sjećanju...
Snow.ml i kod mene je ista situacija. I meni se sve prebacuje za svibanj.

----------


## Kadauna

cure, pa tek ste izašle iz postupaka, trenutno nema ni sredstava za potpomognutu, pa vidite da su vraćale pacijentice koje su imale dogovorene postupke 03/2010. Kako se stvari sad čine bit će super ako i dođete prije ljeta na red.

----------


## ivkica28

sad sam zvala dok. A. pa mi je reko da bi trebalo malo mirovati nakon klomifena.. ja ne mislim da je to istina nego je to zbog novo nastale situacije te da bi negdje oko 4, 5 mj mogla doći na red. 
mirovanje nakon 1 ciklusa klomifena ????

----------


## linalena

Dobar dan
A mi još nismo ni krenuli, moj suprug ima u glavi da nam se baš ne žuri pa eto već od 11 mjeseca čekamo da završi pretrage koje je dodatno trašio androlog gore pa da je mogu na dogovor, a kak sad vidim nema ni potrebe da se žurimo ili ipak ima nade

----------


## kiša

> sad sam zvala dok. A. pa mi je reko da bi trebalo malo mirovati nakon klomifena.. ja ne mislim da je to istina nego je to zbog novo nastale situacije te da bi negdje oko 4, 5 mj mogla doći na red. 
> mirovanje nakon 1 ciklusa klomifena ????


ivkice, ja mislim isto da mulja, jer ja sam bila prije mjesec dana na klomifenima pa nisam trebala mirovati, a isto sam njegov pacijent, znači nema sredstava za daljnje postupke, pa on to malo ublaži :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

ivkica, na kojem si postupku bila?
Ja sam nakon svakog uzimanja klomifena (kod inseminacije) trebala čekati jedan ciklus i tek sljedeći ponovno.
Meni je klomifen stanjivao endomentrij pa možda i zbog toga.

----------


## ivkica28

na aih ( policistični ). A može biti da je i to..samo se bojim ove situacije u zemlji. Mada mislim da se kod policističnih treba uzimati za redom kako bi tjelo eventualno samo proizvelo jj. nakon uzastopnog uzimanja klomifena.. ne znam kaj da mislim

----------


## amariya

Ivkica, ja sam nakon klomifenskog IVf jedan ciklus pauzirala pa sljedeđi u stimulirani Ivf (A mi je rekao da je to od klomifena). Imala sam cistu koju inače nikad nisam imala. Nemam policistične jajnike, A se brinuo, ali ipak na kraju je bilo, ok, mislim imala sam j.s. ali ipak do impalntacije nije došlo.

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja bi ovaj mjesec trebala krenuti u VV. Zvala sam u pon. da se naručim za dr.A i sestra je rekla da dođem 7,8,ili9. dan ciklusa. Inače imam PCOS i anovulaciju. Bila sam na laparoskopiji,HSG-u. Trošila sam Klomifene, Dabrostone,Duphastone,Utragestane i Glucophage.
Ja ću uspjeti obaviti onda pregled ako je sad takvo stanje na VV?

----------


## amariya

Pregled zvani "dogovor za postupak u sljedećem ciklusu" ćeš sigurno obaviti, ali kad ćeš ići...to je pitanje...Javi.

----------


## Mini3

Ja sam cure naručena za p/p savjetovanje 10.03. Nadala sam se da je to dobar znak da ću uskoro u postupak, ali sada kad čitam vaše postove... čini se da se ne trebam nadati postupku prije jeseni?! Što vi mislite?? Jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati na koje smo niske grane spali. Pa to je užas! U komi sam totalno i to svaki put kad idem s VV. Sada uopće ne mogu očekivati išta dobro. Osim toga vučem neku cistu od 10. mjeseca koja nikako da ode.

----------


## ivkica28

a kužimo te, svima nam je tako..
ja sam čak razmišljala da odem privatno..jer kao rekao mi je da dođem u 4,5 mj. a šta če tada biti to nitko ne zna, ali mi se neda mjenjat doktora. ja sam sa dok. A. prezadovoljna i ne mogu si zamislit da idem kod nekog drugog.

----------


## Mini3

> a kužimo te, svima nam je tako..
> ja sam čak razmišljala da odem privatno..jer kao rekao mi je da dođem u 4,5 mj. a šta če tada biti to nitko ne zna, ali mi se neda mjenjat doktora. ja sam sa dok. A. prezadovoljna i ne mogu si zamislit da idem kod nekog drugog.


Ja sam kod dr.L. i isto ramišljam o privatnjaku... ali dr.L. je divan i imam isti problem kao i ti ivkice. Muči me ta neizvjesnost...

----------


## ivkica28

ali dr.L. čula sam po novom radi privatno..negdje..pojma nema di..ali 100% radi, pa ga pitaj

----------


## lberc

Nadam se da se to čekanje i odgađanje postupaka ne odnosi na FET :Sad: .
Ja se ovaj ciklus nadam postupku.

----------


## Kadauna

Iberc, jel se ti to spremaš na FET ili na postupak iz odmrznute jajne stanice?

AJoj, tko zna na što se odnosi odgađanje, najbolje bi bilo da nazoveš i pitaš sestre ili liječnika svog....

----------


## lberc

> Iberc, jel se ti to spremaš na FET ili na postupak iz odmrznute jajne stanice?
> 
> AJoj, tko zna na što se odnosi odgađanje, najbolje bi bilo da nazoveš i pitaš sestre ili liječnika svog....


Spremam se na FET,imam 4 embrija.
Zvala budem drugi tjedan,prvi dan ciklusa,pa budem vidjela kaj mi bude sestra rekla.Kad sam zvala da se naručim,rekla mi je da zovem 1dc i da ću odmah ići isti ciklus u postupak,mislim 8dc.
Nisam bila već godinu dana u nikakvom postupku...fale mi..VV,postupci....
Nisam bila

----------


## lavko

> Pozdravljam sve na forumu. Prvi puta se javljam iaoko vas pratim već tri godine.
> Istina je da se ponekad uspije od prve i ja sam dokaz za to. Dr. mi je rekao da napravim jedan AIH iako se on ne nada ničemu s obzirom na nalaze MM pa ćemo za mjesec-dva odmah na IVF. Iznenadili smo se oboje s rezultatima. Pozitivna beta.
> Sada sam u 17. tjednu i dalje vas pratim i želim svima puno sreće. 
> Čuda se ipak događaju


Bravo, bravo :Very Happy: 

Jedno pitanje svima usput - možemo li mi oabviti savjetovanja unaprijed, iako ne znamo kad ćemo i u kakav postupak ali da to obavimo i imamo kod sebe?

----------


## Šiškica

lavko zašto ne !!!!   mislim da je to pametno..

A što se tiče ovoga pauziranja mislim da je  pametno da se organizam malo odmori, meni uvjek trebaju mjeseci da se oporavim i vratim u normalu..

I uostalom isto tako mi je normalno malo pauzirati da i druge cure dođu na red..   ja čekam od početka 11 mj. na red i kad ću postupak samo dragi Bog zna!!! 

 dalje neću komentirat!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja  mislim  da  cu  krenut  privatno  ako  uskoro  ne  dodem  na  red, prvi  put  sam  dosla  na  VV  prije  vise  od
godinu  dana  a  jos  nisam  bila  u  postupku, sad  daj  ovo  sad  ono, tome  nema  kraja....izvadim  jedne  briseve
pa  na  kraju  oni  vise  ne  vrijede  pa  sam  u  11  mj.  radila  druge  sad  sigurno  ni  ti  vise  ne  vrijede, mislim  
da  to  nema  smisla  :Sad: ((

----------


## micek

Curke pozdrav! Evo da se javim da sam ja danas bila na VV i počela sa gonalima! Bez ikakvih problema su mi ih dali! Čekaona je skoro pa prazna, gužvi nema! Vidi se da su ljudi masovno odlučiti okušati sreću vani gdje imaju normalne zakone!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Micek prije tjedan dana lijekova nije bilo i cure su vraćane kući jer dr. nisu imali s čim raditi, tako da nisu svi masovno prešli u inozemstvo nego se čekaju bolja vremena, evo ako su dobili lijekove vjerujem da će se početi polako raditi , no opet oko Uskrsa je pauza 10-ak dana, pa će mnogi i zbog toga izvisiti

----------


## lavko

> lavko zašto ne !!!!   mislim da je to pametno..
> 
> A što se tiče ovoga pauziranja mislim da je  pametno da se organizam malo odmori, meni uvjek trebaju mjeseci da se oporavim i vratim u normalu..
> 
> I uostalom isto tako mi je normalno malo pauzirati da i druge cure dođu na red..   ja čekam od početka 11 mj. na red i kad ću postupak samo dragi Bog zna!!! 
> 
>  dalje neću komentirat!!!


Super. A jel obavio netko savjetovanje u Obiteljskom centru? Zvuči mi OK.

----------


## mare41

lavko, evo link za Obiteljski centar http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/465...98#post1562698
5 puta savjetovanje kroz 2 tjedna, i sad, jel to ok?

----------


## lavko

Evo i da odgovorim sama sebi, obiteljski centar u zg navodno drži nekih 5 seansi za ovakve kao mi, pa to otpada, nemam ni vremena ni volje za to..

Dobro, ako ne nadjem odgovor u međuvremenu, jel mi netko može reći, kako se prijavljujem za savjetovanja na VV? Uputnicom od mog ginekologa ili opće prakse?

----------


## lavko

> lavko, evo link za Obiteljski centar http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/465...98#post1562698
> 5 puta savjetovanje kroz 2 tjedna, i sad, jel to ok?


 Ma vidjela u međuvremenu! To je katastrofa..meni je bio ok onaj dio da je besplatno i ne čekaš dugo...
Ispravila sam se gore..

----------


## Reni76

Ja i muž bili neki dan na savjetovanju (trajalo pola sata, a možda i manje) u Obiteljskom centru (Slavonija)
 i odmah dobili potvrdu za pravno savjetovanje. Za psihološko savjetovanje moramo naći psihologa: 
privatno (neću jer moram platiti) ili u bolnici, ali nisam još zvala bolnicu.
Možda će mi samo trebati uputnica (od doktora opće prakse), a možda ni to neće.

----------


## snow.ml

> Ja i muž bili neki dan na savjetovanju (trajalo pola sata, a možda i manje) u Obiteljskom centru (Slavonija)
>  i odmah dobili potvrdu za pravno savjetovanje. Za psihološko savjetovanje moramo naći psihologa: 
> privatno (neću jer moram platiti) ili u bolnici, ali nisam još zvala bolnicu.
> Možda će mi samo trebati uputnica (od doktora opće prakse), a možda ni to neće.


Reni gdje ste obavili pravno savetovanje, imam osječaj da će mi to ovaj puta tražiti, ja sam iz Slavonije pa me zanima gdje to ima...jedan postupak mi je radio bez tih silnih papira ali mislim da će me sada poslati...

----------


## Reni76

Imaš pp

----------


## Mini3

> Evo i da odgovorim sama sebi, obiteljski centar u zg navodno drži nekih 5 seansi za ovakve kao mi, pa to otpada, nemam ni vremena ni volje za to..
> 
> Dobro, ako ne nadjem odgovor u međuvremenu, jel mi netko može reći, kako se prijavljujem za savjetovanja na VV? Uputnicom od mog ginekologa ili opće prakse?


Nas je dr L. narucio domah dok smo bili na pregledu. Rekli su mi da moram doći s uputnicom. Uputnicu sam dobila od svog ginića, koji je nešto negodovao, ali je na uputnici napisao potpuni pregled, pa valjda to obuhvaća i savjetovanja. Više ću ti moći reći u srijedu, kada obavimo p/p savjetovanje.

----------


## Tibi

> Curke pozdrav! Evo da se javim da sam ja danas bila na VV i počela sa gonalima! Bez ikakvih problema su mi ih dali! Čekaona je skoro pa prazna, gužvi nema! Vidi se da su ljudi masovno odlučiti okušati sreću vani gdje imaju normalne zakone!


Čekaonica je prazna jer ovaj mjesec ne rade prirodnjake. Moja prijateljica trebala jučer početi sa prirodnim i doktor ju vratio doma, te rekao da dođe krajem 4. mjeseca na dogovor, a u postupak bi krenula možda u 6. mjesecu, sve ovisi kakva će biti situacija  :Mad: .
Što se tiče stimuliranih znam da ima puno više potrebe nego što ih je trenutno uzeto u postupak. 
Dakle situacija na VV je više nego zabrinjavajuća, a mislim da je tako i u ostalim bolnicama. To sve možemo zahvaliti novom zakonu i našem prekrasnom ministru Milinoviću  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče uputnica.. Išla sam ih pokupiti prošli tjedan . Dakla sve zajedno četiri.
Od soc. ginekologa 1. za pregled i drugo mišljenje ( za Vinogradsku) i   2. za pregled na VV (iza savjetovanja se trebam javiti dr.A)
Od dr. opće prakse 1. uputnica za p/p savjetovanje za mene i  2. za MM

naravno da sam probala od soc. ginegologa izvući uputnicu za p/p savjetovanje al  ju nije  htjeo dati..

----------


## Mini3

Šiškice, ti si suzela uputnicu od dr.opće prakse? Jesu li ti na VV rekli tko ti treba dati uputnicu. Ja sam podazumijevala da je soc.gin. taj koji me mora uputiti, pa sam inzitirala na uputnici, iako se on nećkao. 
Meni na uputnici od soc.ginića ne piše svrha za p/p savjetovanje, već samo kompletan pregled. Sada me strah da me iz VV ne vrate doma zbog toga. Nisam sada sigurna da li da idem po drugu uputnicu. Koja je to zajeb....

----------


## Tibi

*Mini3* mislim da su cure koje su već obavile p&p savjetovanje rekle da trebaju posebne uputnice, i to jedna za tebe i jedna za muža. Provjeri postove prije, a imaš i na pdf-u "Građani protiv MPO" temu "što očekivati od P&P savjetovanja"

----------


## ksena28

kako su nam zakomplicirali život, ovo nije normalno. osjećam se kao građanin drugog reda dok ovo čitam. čovječe, prije je bilo tako dostojanstveno i ponosno, dođeš u odabranog doktora, pregleda te, jest da čekaš na postupak duže, ali barem  znaš da neće biti zastoja zbog lijekova, igala, savjetovanja itd...

----------


## Bebel

> Nadam se da se to čekanje i odgađanje postupaka ne odnosi na FET.
> Ja se ovaj ciklus nadam postupku.


U 12 mj. 2009. su obustavili sve postupke osim FET-a  i odmrz j.s. pa vjerujem da niti sad nećeš imati problema.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Biene

Ako idete na pp savjetovanje isti dan kad i na pregled kod dr. dovoljna vam je jedna uputnica na kojoj piše pregled. Ako taj dan ne idete na pregled, treba vam jedna uputnica za pp savjetovanje na kojoj piše pregled  ( ne trebaju posebno 2 uputnice za vas i muža). Uputnice izdaje soc. gin. 
Ja sam na pp savjetovanje išla u siječnju, mislim da se što se uputnica tiće nije promijenilo. Ako se je promijenilo, nemojte se bojati sestre vas sigurno neće vratiti, donijet ćete naknadno sve što treba.

----------


## snow.ml

kod nas je prekrasno sunce i mami van...za sve koje piju kavu i čaj  :Coffee:  pozivam u slavoniju na druženje i da se pridružimo poljoprivrednicima na prosvjedu, zajedno smo jači...da Čobi ne dolazi sam na pregovore nego da povuče sa sobom i Milinovića  :Evil or Very Mad: ... sve u jednom trošku(pa recesija je) :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mini3

*Biene,* kažeš da si bila u siječnju na savjetovanju. Kad očekuješ da ćeš ući u postupak? Ne mogu uopće pretpostaviti kada se mogu nadati početku postupka?

----------


## Biene

Postupak u veljači, vidi potpis...

----------


## Tibi

*Mini3* postupak se čeka oko godinu dana. Neki dođu i nešto ranije na red, ali mislim da je prosjek godinu dana koliko vidim što cure govore. Ja sam čekala dosta duže, ali to je neka druga priča....

----------


## Šiškica

Na obje uputnice za p/p savjetovanje od dr. opće prakse piše:
Uputna diagnoza :pretrage i testovi u vezi s oplodnjom 
Molim,traži se: psihološko savjetovanje

meni moj soc. ginekolog jednostavno nije htjeo dati uputnicu za p/p a dr. opće prakse nadobudno dala odmah dvije..
Ovo samo pišem da se ne iznenadite kad vas otkantaju kao mene..

----------


## Mini3

Ja hodočastim na VV već skoro godinu dana, tako da sam cijelo vrijeme u uvjerenju da je upravo to tih godinu dana. Znači li sada da ako se postupak čeka godinu dana da ću i nakon p/p savjetovanja morati čekati još nekoliko mjeseci na početak postupka? Upće nemam predožbu koliko bi to moglo potrajati, s obzirom da je na VV gužva!

----------


## Tibi

draga *Mini3* nažalost sada zbog novog zakona sve se poremetilo. Trenutno na VV-u imaju zabranu rada prirodnih postupaka (prijateljici rekli u petak, rekli joj da će je možda primiti u 6 mj) i rade samo stimulirane. E sad pitanje je do kada će raditi i stimulirane jer imaju ograničeni budžet, a nas je jako puno. Evo Šiškici je u polu-šali doktor rekao; ako naprave listu pacijenata da će u stimulirani postupak doći na red 2013. Sve smo u istom sr***.
Zato vas pozivam cure ako ste nezadovoljne ovom situacijom da se pridružite na pdf "Građani protiv MPO" i uključite u neke akcije. Mi smo ovih dana pisali na ured predsjednika. Ako nas bude više velika je vjerojatnost da će nas podržati. Ako je to protest 5-6 ljudi ništa se neće promijeniti. Radi se o nama, o našim željenim bebicama, zato molim vas uključite se  :Love:

----------


## ivkica28

dobro jutro cure...
kolko god mi užasno padnu ova saznanja tolko mi je ipak puno lakše o stanju pročitat na forumu nego da puna optimizma dođem u bolnicu i da me tamo otkantaju..ovako se barem pripremiš i znaš na čemu si. 
Ne znam dal postoji mogučnost da si sam kupiš lijekove..?

----------


## tanja.v

bok,cure
čitam vas redovito pa da vam se pridružim,pacijentica sam kod dr.l od 2002 i još uvijek se borimo i ne odustajemo
bez obzira na promjene u zakonu.Nadam se iz najgoreg najboljem i tako uspjevam ovo proživit a da ostanem normalna.imam termin za ivf 4/5 mj. 
nadam se da čemo svi jednom doči do cilja.....pozdrav

----------


## Mini3

Slažem se s tobom Ivkice. Puno je lakše čekati kada znaš koliko dugo moraš čekati, a ne da se postupak stalno odugovlači. Zato stalno pokušavam saznati, i od VV, kada se uopće mogu nadati postupku... barem otprilike ... pa bilo to i za 1,5 godinu, ali barem znam na čemu sam... bolje i to nego stalno nešto iščekivati i biti u neiszvjesnosti... neizvijesnost me ubija ... uz sva ova sr.... koja nam je "dragi" ministar" pripremio. U svakom slučaju podržavam sve incijative ... i mislim da nikako ne treba odustajati, iako se  na prvi pogled može činiti da smo bespomoćni i da će uvijet prevagnuti ministrom "ego", a ne boljitak žena i obitelji u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Mona 20

Cure, što mislite kada bi ja mogla doći na red? Doktor L. me malo zbunio. Ja sam stari VV pacijent i muž i ja imamo nalaze s VV-a. Jedino što nemamo jeste krvna grupa i nalaz o HIV-u od mm-a, ja i to imam. Doktor mi je rekao da pokupim samo te nalaze i dođem za mjesec dana na pregled s izvatkom iz matice vjenčanih. Zbunilo me to što nije tražio za mene nikakve nove nalaze, a svi su stariji od godinu dana. Sad ne znam jel to uobičajen početni postupak nakon koje slijede i sve ostale pretrage ili je to TO, pa ću dobiti termin za stimulirani? Što mislite?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Većina dr. sad šalje i psihološko i pravno savjetovanje bez obzira jesi li stari ili novi pacijent ali opet trebaš se konzultirati sa svojim MPO-vcem oko toga jer i tu ima razlika, termin za stimulirani dobiti u ovo vrijeme je dosta nesigurno, ni sami dr. ne znaju što ih čeka idući mjesec imam osjećaj, evo sad je obustava prirodnjaka (ne znam zašto) a vidjet ćemo kako će biti sa stimuliranima.
Rekla bih sve u svemu jedno veliko s....

----------


## lavko

Meni ide na živce što doktori ne mogu reći zašto je obustava ovoga ili onoga.
Možda ne smiju reći, ali nije fer. 
Tako bi znali da računamo ili  ne računamo s postupkom i planirali si život. Htjela ja il ne, meni je sad život podređen ovom pitanju, vremenski  planovi, financijski planovi, sve nešto čeka...zbog ovog. Ne mogu se opustit.

----------


## ivkica28

mislim da je stvar u tome da trebamo  radit na sebi u smislu da se probamo što je više moguće opustit. Ionako nemamo preveliki utjecaj..radit sve što je u našoj mogučnosti i imati srtpljenja čekati a do tada najnormalnije živjeti i uživati u životu. Znam da je to užasno teško jer mi je i samoj teško...a najgore od svega što su svi oko mene trudni..ili su rodili..odnosno svi imaju djecu a ja nemam.Ali znam da ču sigurno i ja biti ta sretnica s trbuhom do nosa.

----------


## lavko

Joj, znam i ja tu lekciju napamet... :Smile:  ali teško je primjenjujem.
A u mojoj blizini su svi trudni, i parovi koji pokušavaju godinama i stari i mladi..svi! 
Al dobro,što kažeš, čvrsto vjerujemo da ćemo i mi.

----------


## ivkica28

ma sigurno hoćemo i ja imam PCOS...
Poslje nekog neuspjeha npr. zadnjeg AIH..dobro se isplaćem i krečem dalje..nema kod mene nekog predugog bediranja. 
Ma kome ja to ser... naravno da sam i sama u bedu..

----------


## Mini3

Ma svi smi Ivkice u bedu ... malo padnemo, pa se opet dignemo ... i tako dok nam se sreća ne nasmiješi. Ja sam danas eto down... vjerojatno ću u srijedu dotaknuti dno, kada mi na p/p savjetovanju dr. L. zakaže termin za postupak u idućoj godini ... i eto, valjda se lagano na to pripremam.

----------


## Šiškica

> dobro jutro cure...
> kolko god mi užasno padnu ova saznanja tolko mi je ipak puno lakše o stanju pročitat na forumu nego da puna optimizma dođem u bolnicu i da me tamo otkantaju..ovako se barem pripremiš i znaš na čemu si. 
> Ne znam dal postoji mogučnost da si sam kupiš lijekove..?


Koliko sam shvatila dr.A ne smiješ kupiti sama ljekove jer će oni onda imati problema kako to pravdati .. 
Sad je, navodno, u bilo kojem postupku sve plaćeno..

----------


## Bebel

> Ma svi smi Ivkice u bedu ... malo padnemo, pa se opet dignemo ... i tako dok nam se sreća ne nasmiješi. Ja sam danas eto down... vjerojatno ću u srijedu dotaknuti dno, kada mi na p/p savjetovanju dr. L. zakaže termin za postupak u idućoj godini ... i eto, valjda se lagano na to pripremam.


Zato možete posjetiti stranicu http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/
Na stranici možete upisati i opisati svoje iskustvo te unijeti svoj stav u *Knjigu žalbe na Zakon o MO*.
Anonimno je i može svima olakšat dušu. Prenesite ono što ste izrekli na forumu i pomozimo svima nama.

Kao što bi to neka reklama za kremice rekla: konačno učinimo nešto za sebe... 
*Svi smo mi dio te priče i nemojmo čekati da se neko drugi izbori za nas.*
Ako niste u mogućnosti istupiti javno koristite sve dostupne kanale kao što je Rodin forum i http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/

----------


## Mali Mimi

Dobro kažeš Bebel, a nije to samo za sebe i drugi će to čitati i nek znaju koliko nas boli i koliko smo razočarani.
Ipak se može učiniti nešto a ne samo mirno čekati bolja vremena, jer ne vjerujem da će doći sama od sebe, mi smo ti koji moramo poduzimati korake (male ili velike kako tko želi i može).

----------


## ANAK

Cure bok! Odmah u startu velika isprika u ime svih cura kao što sam ja što redovno posjećuju forum i prate što se događa a ne uključuju se. Veliko hvala svima Vama što se međusobno savjetujete a time i sve nas. Vjerojatno se ne bih ni ja priključila ovim razgovorima ali nisam mogla a da vam ne napišem kako mi je prošao jučerašnji dan. Naime, dolazim iz Osijeka na VV od 02.mj. 2009. te sam u 05.mj. imala svoj prvi IVF kod dr.L.  Nakon tog neuspjelog pokušaja dr. mi je rekao da se javim krajem 09.mj. ali jednostavno nisam bila spremna. I eto mene ponovno gore krajem 01.mj. ove godine. 
Moj dr. (za kojeg imam samo riječi hvale :Very Happy: ) se sjeti (za živo čudo) da sam se trebala javiti prošle godine (iako to nigdje ne piše) i kaže da je sve ok :Smile:  (nakon što me pregledao) te da dodjem par dana prije m, i to u 3.mj. na ''planirani postupak'', jer je ispunio kvotu za 2. 
I eto mene jučer gore. Čekaonica puna u odnosu na 01.mj. Znajuči da treba doći oko 11h ja došla malo ranije i čekala do 14:20. da bi mi rekao da ne može raditi postupke s Klomifenima jer bolnica nema sredstava te da se rade samo stimulirani ???? Ja pitam a kad će moći, a on ''nažalost ne znam''. Naravno da sam sva u očaju pitala da li mogu sama platiti-NE, čak sam mu rekla da me stavi u stimulirani - NE MOŽE. Na kraju kad je vidio da sam u komi, kaže nazovite me 1.d. ciklusa možda se onda nešto promijeni. Da baš! 1.d. bi mi trebao biti za vikend. 

Da nebude sve tako crno, čekajući svoj red pri puta ssam doživila da je cura izašla od njega sa pozitivnom betom. Doživljaj je bio prekrasan. Od njenih suza i sreće, i moje su krenile.
Poz., plavoj curi iz Osijeka koja je jučer bila gore i uspjela dobiti postupak. Nažalost ali ovaj put nećemo biti zajedno. Sretno.

----------


## ANAK

Zaboravila sam napisati da mi je dr.L. rekao da kako stvari stoje rade za Uskrs ( za sada nema godišnjih ).

----------


## lera

Pozdrav svima!
Zanima me da li se postupak na klomifenu (nije ga bilo jer je folikul pukao) računa u onih 6 besplatnih pokušaja(primila sam štopericu)?

----------


## lavko

Ovo je iz lošega u gore! Ovo znači da je sada svaki postupak čista lutrija..

----------


## ivkica28

znaš šta mi nije jasno..kako s pcos u prirodni postupak..??? odnosno sa klomifenima

----------


## Gabi

> Ovo je iz lošega u gore! Ovo znači da je sada svaki postupak čista lutrija..


*X*

----------


## ksena28

Anak hvala ti na informacijama, premda su loše... a imam osjećaj da će biti još gore. I onda naš vrli ministar izjavljuje kako je MPO u Hrvatskoj, kao i zakon, super GRRRRRRRRR

----------


## ANAK

ivkica28, zbilja nemam pojma. Kad sam bila prošle godine prvi puta htio mi je radit inseminaciju ali se predomislio i rekao da idemo na sigurnije IVF. Sa klomifenima sam dobila 2 jajne stanice i obe su mi se oplodile. Biologinja mi je rekla da mi daje 40% šanse za uspješnost i s obzirom da mi je to prvi puta odlučila je da mi se transfer obavi 3 dan. 

Sad dr.L. hoće to opet ponoviti samo malo pojačati sa kojim gonalom ali nema postupaka sa klomifenima do daljnjeg.
Molim sve cure koje idu ovih dana gore da pitaju da li se šta promijenilo.

----------


## jo1974

rodice moje jeli mi koja od vas može reči šta je potrebno od dokumentacije za drugo mišljenje,ako je neka več bila neka napiše jer mislim preko faxa poslati dr.u osijeku i da i to riješim prije puta,a dao bog da kad dođem u 6 mjesecu u hr. da ovaj zakon padne   :Smile:

----------


## mimimuc

curke  , ako koja zna jel treba biti novi vjenčani list ili može stariiiiiii

piše mi ovjerena preslika vjenčanog lista , mislim da mi je jeftinije izvaditi novi nego plaćati bilježnika, kaj ne ?


*jo*-meni je doc dao papir s kojim idem na drugo mišljenje

----------


## Snekica

Mislim da vjenčani list nesmije biti stariji od 30 dana. Jeftinije ti je izvaditi ga. Makar je i to sve banana kao i država. ja sam sve papire predala lani u 9.mj., u 10. sam trebala ići na prirodni ali sam odustala, i sad u 02.mj/10 sam išla na IVF/ICSI i nitko me nije pitao nove papire, tako da tih 30 dana ide u vjetar!
E, moj Milinoviću!!! :Nope:

----------


## karlita

mene isto nije nitko ništa tražio bila prošli tjedan

----------


## mimonja

Pozdrav, ekipi!
Nakon dva neuspjela pokušaja odlučila sam se pridružiti pošto polako počinjem shvaćati da će ovo sve skupa dugo trajati. Kod mene sve ok, MM asthenoterozoospermija. Dosad smo imali dva pokušaja IVF. U prvom pokušaju (36 menopura) 1 folikula, prazna, u drugom 8 menopura i 8 klomifena 2 JS prsnule pri punktiranju. Naručena sam u 4.mj. na pravno i psihološko savjetovanje a postupku se nadam u 05.mj. Što se tiće vjenčanog lista izdavanje košta 25,00 kn. Curke držite se i samo naprijed.

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim ovome nema kraja.. ja mislila donijeti kopiju vjenčanog lista..

Ali ne, NARAVNO DA MORA BITI OVJERENI PRESLIK VJENČANOG LISTA.. jer je to neopisivo važno.. :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad: 
NARAVNO, da ne zaboravimo još malo napuniti državnu blagajnu...
Više mi je svega dosta.. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mini3

Cure, mi smo donijeli vjenčani list star tri godine, i to još fotokopiju (neovjerenu)... dr.L mi nije ništa prigovorio ... Naravno, imala sam i orginal vjenčani list (isto star tri godine) za svaki slučaj ... ali eto prošla i fotokopija... tako da mi zbilja nije jasno zašto takva različita praksa.

----------


## ksena28

> Mislim ovome nema kraja.. ja mislila donijeti kopiju vjenčanog lista..
> 
> Ali ne, NARAVNO DA MORA BITI OVJERENI PRESLIK VJENČANOG LISTA.. jer je to neopisivo važno..
> NARAVNO, da ne zaboravimo još malo napuniti državnu blagajnu...
> Više mi je svega dosta..


 :Laughing:  ova država sve više podsjeća na Danteov pakao

----------


## jo1974

ja kad sam išla na dogovor za postupak dr. mi nije ništa rekao a pošto idem van hr. i vračam se tik pred postupak i neželim da mi kažu e sad treba ti to i to tako da ču ja dok sam još ovdje obaviti sve to i biti spremna na sve,jučer sam zvala odjel za p&p savjetovanje i naručila sam se za 14.6 i da u istom danu obavim i pregled i to savjetovanje pitala šta trebam od dokumentacije nije ništa spomenula samo je rekla dođite oboje ,i sad mi ništa više nije jasno,još trebam obaviti drugo mišljenje a pošto sam iz broda moja doktorica mi je svjetovala da svoje nalaze faksiram u osijek i da je dr. dosta ok i dadne drugo mi9šljenje bez problema dali je itko u osijek na ovakav način tražio drugo mišljenje

----------


## ANAK

Ne znam jeste li vidjele, ali na dnevnik.hr od 10.03.  je izašao ovaj tekst(sorry ne znam kako staviti link pa sam ga cijelog iskopirala):

''*Josipović traži izmjenu Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji
Zagreb, 09.03.2010., 11:15 | A.E.*

Predsjednik Ivo Josipović zatražio je izmjenu Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji zbog mišljenja da je povećao rizik za pacijente.

Josipović je naveo da su ga na to potakli razgovori i pisma građana koji trebaju postupak umjetne oplodnje i koji nisu zadovoljni postojećim Zakonom, prenosi Novi list. Ovim postupkom odnos s HDZ-om je pod još većom napetosti, a ministar Darko Milinović je Josipovićeve razloge nazvao 'katastrofalnom dezinformacijom'. 'Žao mi je da govori neistine jer time ruši svoj dignitet,' rekao je Milinović.

Milinović je dodao da nije dobro da Josipović kao pravnik tumači zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji i podsjetio je na njegovu izjavu da će biti predsjednik svih građana, a ne samo onih koji su istoga svjetonazora kao on.''

----------


## Tibi

*šiškica*  prestrašno, kad sve ovo sagledam osjećam se kao građanin drugog reda....

*jo1974* mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema oko drugog mišljenja, ionako će samo pregledati dokumentaciju i temeljem toga dati mišljenje. Najbolje da ih prije nego pošalješ nazoveš, kako se ne bi negdje "izgubio" tvoj fax. Sretno!

----------


## Šiškica

Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...

Poštovana,
prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
6.pristanak barčnog para na predloženi postupak MPO-a

to je taj čuveni popis!! Posebno za cure koje ga rade samoinicijativno..

----------


## Biene

6.pristanak barčnog para na predloženi postupak MPO-a

Iako smo sve to davno obavili, ( a rezultat=0) kad vidim taj popis pucam po šavovima.

----------


## ivkica28

jel ima tko kakvih novosti sa vv?

----------


## Tibi

> 6.pristanak barčnog para na predloženi postupak MPO-a
> 
> Iako smo sve to davno obavili, ( a rezultat=0) kad vidim taj popis pucam po šavovima.


Hvala puno *Šiškica* što si sa nama podijelila ovu informaciju. Ova točka 6 mi je zapravo najjača...
Dijelim tvoje mišljenje Biene....

----------


## ina33

> Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...
> 
> Poštovana,
> prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
> 1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
> 2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
> 3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
> 4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
> 5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
> ...


Strava u što se MPO u RH pretvorio  :Sad: .

----------


## linalena

Dugo se nisam javljala jer smo se vjenčali u 12 mjesecu pa bla bla bla i prođe 3 mjeseca. Obavili krvne pretrage na Rebru one neke genske i to je OK, sada još mm  mora ponovo kod androloga s tim nalazima i onda se mogu javiti drL za dogovor (prije napraviti još one krvne grupe i HIV...) i eto danas hladni tuš. Zadnji put kad se naručivao kod androloga dobio je termin za 4 dana a sada za 2 mjeseca točnije 30.4, pa dok dočekamo nalaze (3-4tjedna) i tek se onda mogu ja naručiti za dogovor i eto već će biti 6 mjesec - da li sada to znači da za nas ništa do jeseni

pital soc.ginicu i ona nema pojma - da li imam pravo paralelno ići na neku drugu kliniku u Zagrebu????

----------


## Mini3

Obavili danas p/p savjetovanje. Vrlo ugodan razgovor s psihologicom i pravnicom. Čula sam da je dr.L danas vratio tri žene jer je navodno premašio budžet ...ne mogu zamisliti kako im je teško... žele pomoći parovima, a nemoćni su.

----------


## Mini3

I još da spomenem, da je ipak potreban vjenčani list novijeg datuma, u orginalu ili ovjerena fotokopija. Danas nam je rečeno da za p/p savjetovanje nisu potrebne dvije uputnice, već je bila dovoljna samo moja uputnica, a uputnicu mm su mi vratili.

----------


## Tibi

> Zadnji put kad se naručivao kod androloga dobio je termin za 4 dana a sada za 2 mjeseca točnije 30.4, pa dok dočekamo nalaze (3-4tjedna) i tek se onda mogu ja naručiti za dogovor i eto već će biti 6 mjesec - da li sada to znači da za nas ništa do jeseni


na dogovor će te vjerovatno uzeti odmah čim obavite svu tu papirologiju, a kad ćeš doći na red za postupak to ti nitko ne može reći (pa ni dr.) s obzirom na ograničen budžet i probleme koje je izazvao novi zakon....

----------


## ivkica28

ne mogu vjerovat da nam se sve ovo događa. Samo nisam skužila tko ulazi u postupak..odnosno kome je potrebam stimulirani postupak a kome nije..ili bez obzira na dijagnoze oni ne rade postupke zbog budžeta....??
*Mini3* jel si bila na razgovoru kod doktora..i šta ti je rekao ako jesi ?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Obavili danas p/p savjetovanje. Vrlo ugodan razgovor s psihologicom i pravnicom. Čula sam da je dr.L danas vratio tri žene jer je navodno premašio budžet ...ne mogu zamisliti kako im je teško... žele pomoći parovima, a nemoćni su.


Da, a još teže je nama jer mi smo ti kojima se produžava vrijeme i čiji biološki sat otkucava i pitanje je za mnoge od nas da li ćemo postati roditelji s ovakvim zakonom, mene žalosti što naši dr. ne kažu istinu o ovom zakonu jer kad bi se svi ujedinili u svojim stavovima Milinović bi im mogao puhati u rit, a ovako ispada da je upravu eto čak je i predsjedniku rekao da širi dezinformacije :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tibi

Mislim da rade stimulirane, samo ne prirodnjake - do daljnjeg. Cure ako ima koja noviju informaciju javite nam, zanima nas.
Ja bih trebala u 6. mjesecu u stimulirani, tako smo načelno dogovorili u 11. mjesecu, potvrdili u 2. mjesecu. Nadam se da do tada neće ukinuti stimulirane  :Mad: .

----------


## Tibi

> Obavili danas p/p savjetovanje. Vrlo ugodan razgovor s psihologicom i pravnicom. Čula sam da je dr.L danas vratio tri žene jer je navodno premašio budžet ...ne mogu zamisliti kako im je teško... žele pomoći parovima, a nemoćni su.


hm tek sad ovo vidim, je li vratio za prirodni ili stimulirani postupak? Jer za prirodni znamo da vraća već nekih 2-3 tjedna, a sada ako vraća i za stimulirani, onda smo stvarno dotakli dno  :Mad:

----------


## lavko

> Da, a još teže je nama jer mi smo ti kojima se produžava vrijeme i čiji biološki sat otkucava i pitanje je za mnoge od nas da li ćemo postati roditelji s ovakvim zakonom, mene žalosti što naši dr. ne kažu istinu o ovom zakonu jer kad bi se svi ujedinili u svojim stavovima Milinović bi im mogao puhati u rit, a ovako ispada da je upravu eto čak je i predsjedniku rekao da širi dezinformacije


Upravo tako. Silno me smeta što doktori nisu u stanju u lice reći zašto ne može, ne smije, nema..uostalom, to se protivi i Zakonu o zaštiti prava pacijenata, kad smo već kod toga, ali pacijente ko šljivi.

----------


## jadro

evo kako je to različito od klinike do klinike u istoj državi  :Undecided: 

u Vinogradskoj, vjenčani može biti star 15 godina, može i kopija, i ne mora biti ovjeren, a trebaju 2 uputnice za psihološko savjetovanje

----------


## Šiškica

jadro ko bi ga više znao..  :Rolling Eyes: 

ko daje uputnice, koliko ih treba, kakav vjenčani list??!!!!
Mislim da nas kako ko stigne (neću reći šta)!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Kadauna

Vinogradska ima dva svoja predstavnika (Kunu i biologa) u Nacionalnom povjerenstvu (koje je kreirao Milinovic), pa me ne cudi da kod njih SVE prolazi  :Smile: )) A dvije uputnice se itekako mogu dobro naplatiti od HZZO-a, after all even ART is a question of money.... rekao je meni jedan MPO-ovac, MPO je business, kako vani u svijetu tako i kod nas.

----------


## amariya

Kakva je situacija u drugim klinikama što se tiče budžeta, odnosno limita? Koliko sam vidjela po forumu, samo na VV vraćaju naručene pacjentice. Nije valjda da su toliko nesrazmjerno  primili pacijenata u odnosu na dr. klinike. Ako je u tome problem, mislim da bi bilo korektno reći svakom pacjentu kakva je situacija tako da svatko od nas može odlučiti hoće li čekati godinu dana ili potražiti sreću negdje drugdje.

----------


## kata.klik

> Kakva je situacija u drugim klinikama što se tiče budžeta, odnosno limita? Koliko sam vidjela po forumu, samo na VV vraćaju naručene pacjentice. Nije valjda da su toliko nesrazmjerno  primili pacijenata u odnosu na dr. klinike. Ako je u tome problem, mislim da bi bilo korektno reći svakom pacjentu kakva je situacija tako da svatko od nas može odlučiti hoće li čekati godinu dana ili potražiti sreću negdje drugdje.


pa već je i pticama na grani jasno da je na VV-u najveći broj pacijenata, i da nijedna druga klinika ne radi toliko.
koliko sam čula, ispucali su budget od bolnice za ovu godinu, a od HZZO-a nisu dobili potvrđeni broj postupaka i sad su u najgorem položaju, ne mogu raditi.

 a i dala bi samo komentar pojedinih cura na kritike doktorima što ne dignu svoj glas protiv ministra Milinovića....neka svako od vas kaže svom šefu da je kreten i da nije upravu...što vas čeka? burza!? možda svatite zašto šute, on je ipak njijhov šef.

----------


## ksena28

mislim da je ovaj forum prošao dugi put na kojem je kritika liječnika - dopuštena! čak i kad je uperena na njihovu inertnost.

----------


## ina33

Amariya, to ti je stara boljka VV-a, i prije zakona, ali ne očekuj da će ti netko reći - vi možete doći na red tad i tad, ako se izravno ne pita, jer se stvari mijenjaju, pa malo dobiju budžeta itd., a žao im je pacijente odbijat. Pitaj i posloži se ovisno o odgovoru.

Inače, slažem i sa kseninim mišljenjem, i s mišljenjem kata.klik. Osobno, ja ne bih imala hrabrosti pokrenut nešto da znam da me čeka otkaz. Ali, mislim da je dobro da se na ovom anonimnom forumu o svemu piše, da anonimni pacijenti znaju što je po srijedi pa da se ili preslože ili pomire.

----------


## ina33

I uvijek je bio problem VV-a neupravljivi dotok pacijenatata u odnosu na odobrene budžete, ali i drugdje je slično... Na kraju, ja danas stvarno ne znam što bi nekome savjetovala, tko je ograničenog budžeta, ko nije - inozemstvo, na žalost.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, u puno slučajeva ispadne da se u MB-u i na VV-u čeka isto, samo ti u MB-u odmah to konkretno kažu, a na VV-u ne kažu (ne iz zle namjere, nego dijelom pate i u organizacijskim pitanjima, po mom sudu, a sve je to jako ovisno i o novcma jer stalno rade na nekom "minimalcu").

----------


## ksena28

ma nije to ina problem VV i reproduktivne, pazi ovo: jučer sam se morala pojaviti na rebru zbog operacije. u dogovoreno vrijeme nije za mene bila spremna soba, pa sam otišla doma do popodne, e da bi me po povratku smjestili na dječji odjel jer su moj krevet u međuvremenu dali nekome drugome. da skratim, zbog loše organizacije sam još uvijek doma... dakle, nedostatak organiziranosti boljka je hrv zdravstva u cjelosti, a za to je, ladies and gentlemen, kriv naš Milinović

----------


## ina33

Da, naravno da to nije problem samo VV-a. Ta organizacija je ono što razlikuje zdravstvo jedne države u odnosu od zdravstva druge, jer svugdje ima entuzijasta, i genijalnih pojedinaca, ali bitno je da je sve to sistemski ok pa da mogu doći do izražaja, a da se ne bore ono kao partizani pred nadmoćnim neprijateljem...

----------


## Mini3

> ne mogu vjerovat da nam se sve ovo događa. Samo nisam skužila tko ulazi u postupak..odnosno kome je potrebam stimulirani postupak a kome nije..ili bez obzira na dijagnoze oni ne rade postupke zbog budžeta....??
> *Mini3* jel si bila na razgovoru kod doktora..i šta ti je rekao ako jesi ?


Meni nije ništa rekao oko toga tko ide, a tko ne u postupak, već sam čula kad je s nekim rezgovarao preko telefona o tome dok sam se ja pripremala za pregled. Pitala sam ga nakon toga je li onda doista istina što se priča da se nema novaca, na što mi on ništa nije komentirao, ali je bio vrlo razočaran. Tako da nemam konkretne informacije o tome.

----------


## milivoj73

mala nadogradnja na temu o uspješnosti iz prve na VV...dva para koja su bila s nama prošli mjesec u postupku...
obje prvi stimulirani obje cure nose blizance :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ne znam kako će sve to dalje izgledati obzirom na stenje ali samo kažem...

----------


## ina33

Ajde, neka pozitivnih vijesti  :Smile: !

----------


## jasna09

> Nastavno na tu temu na *Građani i građanke protiv MPO zakona* imate lijepo pojašnjenje zakona od strane naše *pino*  pa se pridružite
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=83944


 Veliki pozdrav

Svim parovima u želji za djetetom i ispunjenjem te želje, jedan smo od parova s tim problemom od mnoštva tisuća parova u lijepoj nam našoj. Ogorčeni smo ovim segregacijskim zakonom nejednakosti koji nas  dijeli na ljude i neljude. Mi smo očito društvo predodređeno za segregaciju-nejednakost, stoga smatram da bi smo se trebali organizirati i sami si pomoći u borbi protiv zakona nejednakosti. Zakon ličke zv.... kaže da treba vršiti stimulacije ali se nesmiju zamrzavati embriji iako je u tom slučaju skoro nemoguća trudnoća. On kaže da je on struka, pitam se čega-koje struke, očito za njega su ljudi oni koji imaju mogućnost začeća djeteta bez med. pomoći  a mi potrebiti te pomoći smo za njega i njegovu struku /šimunić/  izgleda zamorci , pok. kunići ili ti štakori predodređeni za njihove medicinske pokuse a to znači da je on i njegovi istovremeno i liječnik ginekolog i veterinar. zaista žalosno i sramtno za jednu Hrvatsku u 21 stoljeću koja bi htjela u Europu. Oni su bogovi ljudi liječnici-veterinari dignimo svoj glas i ustanima uspravne glave protiv njihova zakona segrgacije nejednakosti i njih samih i tražimo njihovu odgovornost. Očito kod nas ništa ne prolazi bez ulice. Pozivaju se na vjeru a Krist kada je liječio bolesne nije ih podvrgavao ss-pokusima, vraćajući vid slijepom nije mu u zamjenu uzeo ruku, oge i sl. On kaže ljubite jedni druge kao što ja ljubim vas, pritecite u pomoć i pomozite svom bližnjemu, ne činite drugomu ono što nebiste željeli da on vama učini. Organizirajmo se i reci,o dosta pokusa na nama i mi smo ljudska bića i data su nam ista prava po zakonima religije i svih prava po međunarodnim poveljama kojih je potpisnica i Hrvatska. Tražimo i zamolimo pomoć sveukupnu javnos jer danas je potrebna nama pomoć no možda će sutra biti potrebna pomoć i njihovima i morati će prolaziti bilne i neugodne punkcije i stimulacije i mogućnosti za neka druga oboljenja. Ustanimo  izađimo i kažimo dosta zakona segregacije-nejednakosti dosta pokusa na nama i tražimo moralnu i krivičnu odgovornost od ličkog medved-veterinara i njegoviv čakijaša-jatagana. Još jednom lijep pozdrav svim parovima koji su u sličnim problemima kao i mi sami. SAMI SEBI MOŽEMO NAJVIŠE POMOĆI, ustanimo priotiv onih koji nas smatraju svojim zamorcima! :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Šiškica

> Kakva je situacija u drugim klinikama što se tiče budžeta, odnosno limita? Koliko sam vidjela po forumu, samo na VV vraćaju naručene pacjentice. Nije valjda da su toliko nesrazmjerno primili pacijenata u odnosu na dr. klinike. Ako je u tome problem, mislim da bi bilo korektno reći svakom pacjentu kakva je situacija tako da svatko od nas može odlučiti hoće li čekati godinu dana ili potražiti sreću negdje drugdje.


Na VV se godišnje radi oko 1400 postupaka. Dva su "tima" i rade isključivo MPO - zato imaju veliki broj pacijenata.. Doktori se ne bave operacijama, trudnoćama i drugim ginekološkim problemima kao drugi doktori koji rade u državnim bolnicama- nego isključivo MPO.
Naravno da se pročulo po cijeloj HR da su najbolji, pa ih puno paravo izabere kao MPO destinaciju u Hr, a njih dvojica nikog ne odbijaju.. I na kraju eto velikog problema nekoliko tisuća parava a malo novaca za postupke . Mislim da je zapravo slična  situacija i u drugim klinikama..

----------


## Nene2

Nakon svega meni ovaj dio jedini ima smisla... 




> 6.pristanak barčnog para na predloženi postupak MPO-a


To treba čitati između redaka...jeste li sigurni da ste toliko očajni da želite potrošiti mjesece na čekanje i ponižavajuće potvrde i krenuti u postupak koji vam nudi minimalne šanse za trudnoću ( ako u međuvremenu taj postupak ne bude otkazan zbog nedostatka odobrenih postupaka, lijekova ili pribora za ivf ? )

Nažalost, standard i životni uvjeti su nam sve bliže očaju, pa me ništa više u vezi MPO ne može začuditi  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Što se tiče mog komentara kata.klik znam što govorim, nisam rekla da bi se trebao jedan liječnik pobuniti jer to stvarno ne bi imalo smisla, ali kad bi svi bili na istoj strani tj. protiv ovog ridikula od zakona onda im Milinović ne bi mogao podjeliti knjižice, zar misliš da je lako pronaći toliko MPO stručnjaka u Hrvatskoj pa to ne može raditi bilo koji ginekolog, ali eto to je samo neko moje razmišljanje što bi bilo kad bi bilo, zapravo hoću reći da se može i drugaćije nije baš da nije bilo izlaza tj. da su se morali poklopiti ušima i raditi pa nisu naši doktori niskokvalificirani radnici koje se može vrlo lako smjeniti.

----------


## snow.ml

> Veliki pozdrav
> 
>  SAMI SEBI MOŽEMO NAJVIŠE POMOĆI, ustanimo priotiv onih koji nas smatraju svojim zamorcima!


*DAJEM POTPORU...moramo se nekako izboriti za svoja prava...samo da je još naći neki dobar prijedlog za prosvjed ili borbu*

----------


## lavko

Uopće nije potreban prosvjed, to je jedan jedini način borbe i to ne previše učinkovit, jer prosvjednici ispadaju često čudaci, luđaci, itd..ali na raspolaganju je pisanje dopisa, angažiranje novinara, postavljanje pitanja na radio i tv emisjama...sve mogućnosti pravne države.

----------


## pirica

*Mala Mimi* sve to stoji, ali sjeti se šta je bilo s liječnicima opće prakse kad su se pobunili zbog naplačivanja participacije, mislim nažalost dok je ovaj šerif ministar da neće bit nikakvih pomaka na bolje, cure šaljem vam virtualni  :Love:  držite se

----------


## ina33

[QUOTE=Mali Mimi;1568682 zar misliš da je lako pronaći toliko MPO stručnjaka u Hrvatskoj pa to ne može raditi bilo koji ginekolog[/QUOTE]

Mali Mimi, po mom mišljenju, cilj ove vladajuće garniture, u sprezi s KC i Milinovićem, je upravo da se MPO NE RADI u Hrvatskoj. Oni bi bili oduševljeni da to sve stane i ne bi suze ronili zbog toga, u stilu - vi, neplodni, a ko vam je kriv, što ste bili promiskuitetni, ili što se niste "razmnažali" nakon srednje škole, na žalost, to je ono što oni misle, u to sam uvjerena.

----------


## zedra

Ina33, potpuno si u pravu!! Mislim da je to dugorocni cilj ove vlade....
i mislim da je jedina prava šansa da na sljedećim stranackim izborima dođe do promjene vlasti..

----------


## lavko

Dobro, a što ako koji od te garniture ne može imati djjece i mora na PO? Uvijek sam se pitala kako bi Milinović to riješio da je on ili netko njemu blizak neplodan?

----------


## jasna09

zahtjevati povlačenje zakona segregacije-nejednakosti /hitno/ privesti na odgovornost odgovorne.ministra, šimunića crkvenjake i saborske zastupnike s vladom, neka snose posljedice svog segregacijskog zakona i neka nam plate naknadu za duševne i tjelesne boli i naravno zabraniti im daljnje djelovanje u struci veterinarstva (pod kodnim imenom medicina), mi smo ljudska bića a ne životinje za njihove pokuse.  :Zaljubljen:  :Saint:  :Klap:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

lavko vjerojatno bi išli u Sloveniju ili Češku

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da smo svi otišli malo off topic, Jasna neznam jesi vidjela ovaj drugi podforum *Građani protiv MPO* tamo obično razgovaramo o idejama te vrste

----------


## ina33

> Dobro, a što ako koji od te garniture ne može imati djjece i mora na PO? Uvijek sam se pitala kako bi Milinović to riješio da je on ili netko njemu blizak neplodan?


Ko da je to njima problem (financijski ili logistički)? Ima masu dobrih klinika - Slovenija, Češka, Brisel...

----------


## ina33

Pa zar niste vidjeli Bajsa - glasao za zakon, a sam je benefitirao od standardnog IVF-a, jer, sudeći po godinama njegove supruge, i imajući ovoliko iskustva, čisto sumnjam da bi uspjeli s ograničenjem oplodnje na samo 3 stanice koja je posebno teška za te "malo starije". I što - upravo njegova stranka je izvela neviđeni cirkus, kao one neke žene Hrv. seljačke stranke kao uputile apel protiv zakona, ali njegova stranka HSS ipak baš bila ta koja je omogućila donošenje zakona jer su omogućili kvorum i pojeo vuk magare, hrv. javnost to kao kupila, Bajs nuna svoju bebicu, uživa ministarsku plaću i baš ga briga. To je takav dvostruki moral da je zastrašujuće.

I je i nije off topic, jer je potpomognuta svugdje usko povezana s užasom od zakona i to se ne može razdvojit.

----------


## lavko

OK, neka odu u Slo ili Češku. Nadam se da će se doznati brzo. 
Danas sam hude volje.

----------


## jasna09

> Dobro, a što ako koji od te garniture ne može imati djjece i mora na PO? Uvijek sam se pitala kako bi Milinović to riješio da je on ili netko njemu blizak neplodan?



Što će oni napraviti ako slučajno dođu u naše probleme:  evo što će napraviti obzirom da su vlast i rasipaju naš novackao pijani bogataš, otići će u inozamstvo kao i drug Hebrang mi ćemo to platiti a oni će tvrditi da su to platili nekim starim karamboliranim jugom ili stojadinom koji im je ostao od juge, ja sa suprugom nemam novca za inozemstvom ali neželimo biti njihovi pokusni zamorci. "Nemate emisije na partijskoj televiziji  na kojo možete postaviti pitanje, to je televizija političkih moćnika i njihovih podobnika. Hvala

----------


## mare41

lavko, nemojmo biti naivni, dobro su rekle mali Mimi i ina, pa zna se da se spomenuta gospoda idu liječiti vani i za druge bolesti, pa nisu ludi kod nas ići na MPO, svako koga se to dotakne (pa i njih, a ne samo nas) zna da MPO u Hrvata nije ono što je bio prije zakona. i da, sve što se tiči zakona i bilo koje klinike kod nas-nije OT. i često se zapitam-gdje su stare VV ili druge pacijentice da pričaju kako je bilo prije? Ja znam po svojoj poznanici koja ima curu od 10 godina sa VV-a, trebalo joj je 20 j.s. u jednom postupku da nju dobije.

----------


## amariya

Netko mi je rekao na VV kako je Milinović tamo poslao nekog od svoje rodbine. Naravno da su imali poseban status. Baš nešto prije stupanja na snagu ovog zakona. Ne znam da li im je uspjelo.

----------


## lavko

Sasvim mi je jasno da imaju ili poseban status ili idu van. E pa, jako mi je žao, ali se  nadam da će se takve priče doći do javnosti čisto da pokažu da ima jednakih i jednakijih.

----------


## Tibi

*amariya* kad bi saznali sve pojedinosti o tom slučaju, takva informacija bi nam vrijedila zlata, da ga možemo time zaskočiti negdje  :Grin:  

nego cure, ima tko friškiju informaciju što se događa na VV? Je li i dalje idu stimulirani postupci? Da li vraćaju pacijentice i za kada ih naručuju? 

Svima puno sreće i uspjeha ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## BHany

> često se zapitam-gdje su stare VV ili druge pacijentice da pričaju kako je bilo prije? Ja znam po svojoj poznanici koja ima curu od 10 godina sa VV-a, trebalo joj je 20 j.s. u jednom postupku da nju dobije.


 ja pričam i pišem, al me nitko ne sluša  :Grin:  nažalost  :Sad: kao ni puno nas drugih koji svaki dan tražimo načine..rovarimo...organiziramo, pišemo, sakupljamo info i dr... da ovaj zakon i ovakvo tretiranje mpo-a u hrvata ode u sramotni dio ropotarnice povijesti
ali premalo je nas da bi nas se čulo i da bi se za nas marilo...ipak se nadam da nije i neće biti uzalud...u konačnici

ali hajde da ne duljim, ponovit ću što je mare spomenula (iako mislim da to svi već znaju na ovom forumu pa ne volim piliti sa svojim iskustvima da ne budem dosadna) ...
meni je prije kćeri trebalo 23 js - da je dobijem
a ako zbrojim sve zajedno (i prije i poslije kćeri)
dakle sve zajedno to je SVEUKUPNO: 
61 js – 31 oplođenih js/predembrija -9  ET-a - jedno dijete

----------


## ina33

> Sasvim mi je jasno da imaju ili poseban status ili idu van. E pa, jako mi je žao, ali se nadam da će se takve priče doći do javnosti čisto da pokažu da ima jednakih i jednakijih.


I sve se kod nas dozna - pa što? Pojeo vuk magare, i sve se nastavlja po starome, na žalost.

Meni je za moju kćer trebalo 19 embrija, samo od tog jednog zamrznutog je nastala trudnoća i rodilo se dijete.

----------


## lavko

Nemoj tako, onda nam je svejedno sjedimo li i šutimo ili ipak radimo nešto.

----------


## BHany

nije svejedno, nipošto, da mislim da je svejedno ne bih se niti trudila
i napisala sam da se nadam da u konačnici neće biti uzalud...ivjerujem u to 

ali mislim da nije niti tako jednostavno

od 6. mjeseca prošle godine, od najave zakona se stalno nešto radi...svaki dan...a pomaci su minimalni...ne treba odustati, ali niti očekivati čuda
za čuda su ovoj našoj zemlji potrebni recimo masovni prosvjedi ili tako nešto, a možda niti to ne bi bilo dovoljno...
ovdje nije dosta da nekome dokažeš da griješi ili da dokažeš da je licemjeran (da jedno zagovara, a drugo radi i sl)..ovdje nije jednostavno nešto niti dokazati, jer nitko neće o bilo čemu javno govoriti...ali i da dokažeš...zbog toga se u ovoj zemlji ne podnosi ostavka niti se mijenja zakon...

a u ovoj zemlji ljudi niti ne idu na masovne prosvjede...(sjetite se koliko je ljudi bilo na prosvjedu u 7. mjesecu, sjetite se koliko smo ljudi skupili da odu u sabor na donošenje zakona)...

zato sam rekla ono gore, ali to ne znači da ne mislim da svakim danom treba raditi sve više, a ne manje...ali sam svjesna da šanse za promjenu ovog zakona nemamo preko noći, a za neke od nas će tada biti kasno...no tješi me da će moje dijete zbog nečega što sad ja radim imati bolju šansu ako joj bude trebala...(ili barem onakvu kakvu sam ja imala kad sam uspjela dobiti nju...)

----------


## ina33

> nije svejedno, nipošto, da mislim da je svejedno ne bih se niti trudila
> i napisala sam da se nadam da u konačnici neće biti uzalud...ivjerujem u to 
> 
> ali mislim da nije niti tako jednostavno
> 
> od 6. mjeseca prošle godine, od najave zakona se stalno nešto radi...svaki dan...a pomaci su minimalni...ne treba odustati, ali niti očekivati čuda
> za čuda su ovoj našoj zemlji potrebni recimo masovni prosvjedi ili tako nešto, a možda niti to ne bi bilo dovoljno...
> ovdje nije dosta da nekome dokažeš da griješi ili da dokažeš da je licemjeran (da jedno zagovara, a drugo radi i sl)..ovdje nije jednostavno nešto niti dokazati, jer nitko neće o bilo čemu javno govoriti...ali i da dokažeš...zbog toga se u ovoj zemlji ne podnosi ostavka niti se mijenja zakon...


x. 

U ovoj zemlji funkcioniraju samo takve "prijetnje" - tipa seljaci koji org. masovne prosvjede i krenu traktorima, pa onda dobiju neke mrvice... Ovo ufino dokazivanje ovoga ili onoga - to donosi dugoročni rezultat, ali za mnoge će to bit kasno (otići će rezerva js).

Onda, ovo je baš zeznuta stvar, jer je intimna, odnosi se na ljudsku seksualnost i najintimnije stvari, a bila bi (možda) potrebna masovka, s imenom i prezimenom ljudi i da svih nas koliko nas posto ima u fertilnoj dobi izađemo iz ormara, s licem i imenom i prezimenom. Rijetko tko je na to spreman, nositi se s time, plus s razočarenjem postupka, s mogućim gubitkom posla u ovoj krizi ako se to prizna, plus moguće osude u obitelji u revivalu nekih konzervativnih i retro vrijednosti i predrasuda, prva ja nisam. Mislim da je jedna forumašica dobila otkaz kad je rekla da ide na MPO, sigurno nije samo zbog toga, ali to je bio triger. Koliko je nas spremno riskirat posao zbog toga i živjet ideal? A lova je prvo što ti treba za MPO.

Eto, to je malo konteksta na ovu priču i stalna pitanja "zašto, kako je moguće", koja se stalno pojavljuju. Evo kako - u biti, na žalost, sve je vrlo logično.

----------


## ina33

Mislim da bi jedino upalilo kad bi osnovali stranku neplodnih, ko penzioneri i seljaci, pa se onda bavili politikom, koalirali s ovima, ucjenjivali da nećemo podržat ovo ili ono, ako oni ne podrže naše.... Ali, to je fakat SF.

----------


## TrudyC

BHany svaka ti čast :Klap:

----------


## lavko

Ma znam da su to milimetarski pomaci, znam da svi radimo jer vjerujemo u bolje, eto jednostavno ne želim si priznati i neću vjerovati da je to možda sve za niš  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> Ma znam da su to milimetarski pomaci, znam da svi radimo jer vjerujemo u bolje, eto jednostavno ne želim si priznati i neću vjerovati da je to možda sve za niš


Nije za ništa, ali će možda doći tek za kojih 10-tak godina jer em kriza, em ovo nije neki prioritet nikome, bojim se, u doba krize, tj. nije dok se interesna skupina izuzetno ne organizira i doslovno ne vrišti i ne napada sa svih strana, ovako ufino to ide 
sporije, što se može.

BTW, evo ivarica ovo traži danima, ne može nikoga naći, anonimka je, možda bi se netko javio (ja ne osuđujem nikoga tko ne želi i neću bit razočarana ako se nitko ne nađe, jer znam kako to ide i da je to teško, pogotovo ako je vjera u cilj tako daleka i smanjena, ali evo, možda bude hrabrih, tražimo već mjesec dana, ja sam svojedobno bila po novinama anonimno i to mi je bilo OK, nije mi donijelo neke traume ili neželjena prepoznavanja):

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/525...-uz-pomoc-bmpo

).

----------


## BHany

ja sam čak malko optimističnija od ine i mislim da će trebati kraće od 10 godina, vjerujući da će biti dovoljan stalni (nesmanjeni pritisak - zašto trebamo svakog od vas s prilogom koji može dati) ... i preslagivanje političkih uloga...

a sad se malo brinem što smo debelo u ot  :Unsure:

----------


## ina33

Krivi sam nalijepila, ne znam više di je najnovija zamolba da netko istupi sa svojim iskustvom, ali Bhany će znati - ivarica traži nekog tko je sada u postupku, mislim da isto može anonimno. Naime, fora je da se novine ne prodaju bez osobne priče, tako da za lansirat bilo koju temu, trebaju to "meso".

----------


## ina33

Osobno mislim da je ovaj OT koristan, i da je bitni sadržaj, od stroge forme on topic, off topic, jer život nije on topic uvijek.

----------


## Reni76

Može li mi netko poslati primjerak sa psihološkog savjetovanja?

----------


## BHany

možda je i taj koji si ina navela još uvijek aktualan, jer taj nije bio hitan - ne znam, možemo provjeriti 

a ti si na ovaj mislila http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/537...avo-u-postupku  - za taj isto ne znam da li je aktualan jer je taj bio hitan za taj dan

----------


## ivkica28

> lavko vjerojatno bi išli u Sloveniju ili Češku


jel možda ti znaš koliko od prilike košta postupak u Mariboru..več me bole oči od čitanja i traženja tog podatka..

----------


## mimimuc

> možda je i taj koji si ina navela još uvijek aktualan, jer taj nije bio hitan - ne znam, možemo provjeriti 
> 
> a ti si na ovaj mislila http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/537...avo-u-postupku  - za taj isto ne znam da li je aktualan jer je taj bio hitan za taj dan



Ja nisam trenutno u postupku , ali sam danas snimila prilog. Bila sam u postupku po starom i po novom zakonu pa im moja priča odgovara  :Smile:

----------


## amariya

Bravo!

----------


## Kadauna

*minimuc HVAAAAAAAAAAAAALAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

----------


## ANAK

Jel ima netko svježe vijesti o prirodnjacima? Jesu li krenili postupci? Kad se očekuju i da li se očekuju u skoro vrijeme?
Puno hvala na odgovoru.

minimuc, gledate ćemo danas i sutra Novu TV. Hvala na snimljenom prilogu.

----------


## mimonja

Ovaj tjedan prijateljica je imala punkciju (stimulirani postupak) i nije bilo nikakvih problema. Ja sam bila u blagom stimuliranom postupku u 02.mj.,opet sam naručena u 05.mj na stimul.postupak i mislim da neće biti većih problema.

----------


## zedra

minimuc, znaš li kada će se emitirati prilog i na kojoj tv?
Hvala ti !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lavko

mimimuc - hvala! :Love: 
Gledamo!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bravo minimuc, javi detalje :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> jel možda ti znaš koliko od prilike košta postupak u Mariboru..več me bole oči od čitanja i traženja tog podatka..


Imaš na POTPOMOGNUTA U SLOVENIJI detaljno na 1. str pri dnu post od naše suborke sa cijenama, ali evo otprilike 2000 E je negdje postupak u Mariboru sve ovisi što rade, curama koje su nedavno bile je izašlo oko 1800E

----------


## mimimuc

ja novinarki rekla 20-25 tisućica kunica , jesam pretjerala.....a dobila sam takvu informaciju

----------


## Mali Mimi

A dobro ovo je bez lijekova kad i to uračunamo nisi uopće pretjerala

----------


## snow.ml

javite kada će biti prilog da znamo gledati...

minimuc svaka čast...treba nam još takvih ljudi i onda bi dobili svoja prava :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen: 

i da, hvala u suprugovo i moje ime

----------


## mimimuc

prilog ide danas , kratko ili sutra duže , ovisi o montaži i vremenu , nova tv ,dnevnik 19.15.

----------


## tim

> Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...
> 
> Poštovana,
> prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
> 1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
> 2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
> 3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
> 4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
> 5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
> ...




Pozdrav svima!
Prvi put vam pišem ali vas već duže vrijeme čitam. 

mm ima već dva nalaza spermiograma sa dijagnozom oligoastenozoospermija, meni je zasada sve OK čekam još nalaze od krvnih pretraga i naručeni smo za kraj četvrtog mjeseca da dođemo na dogovor o postupku.

Kao preporuku za postupak dr.A je napisao IVF/ET, može li mi netko pojasniti kakav je to postupak ?

Dobili smo citirani popis potrebne dokumentacije uz prekriženu točku 5, dr A je rekao da po novom zakonu to nije potrebno to je bilo .05.03.2010 ??

----------


## romanica

Upravo sam pogledala prilog na Novoj,odličan je...hvala tebi i tvom mužu

----------


## RuzicaSB

Upravo sam te gledala ljepotice moja, bili ste super oboje.Rekli ste bas sve sto treba u ovom kratkom prilogu.Hvala vam velika. :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## zedra

Svaka cast, odliicno!!

----------


## Biene

Mimimuc, hvala tebi i TM.
Bili ste odlični

----------


## mimimuc

rekli smo mi toga puno više , ali minutaža je ogranićena .

Plan je bio veči prilog ali im je danas uletio Šlogar .Nema veze bude još prilike da se još očitujemo.

----------


## jo1974

bravo mimimuc  super prilog jeste da je bilo skračeno ali najbitnije je rečeno svaka čast   :Smile:

----------


## pinny

Mimimuc bilo je odlicno. Svaka cast!  :Klap:

----------


## capka

> Mimimuc bilo je odlicno. Svaka cast!


i hvala

----------


## lavko

Odlično je bilo! Pozdrav tebi i mr.minimucu  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

minimuc, velika hvala tebi i tm :Klap:

----------


## jasna09

Svaka vam čast!!!

 Sjećam se tebe kad si izašla od doktora i rekla mužu da nema jajnih stanica. Držala si se uspravno, ali oči su sve govorile.

Ja sam bila sada u postupku na Klomifenima i dobila samo jednu j.s., došlo je do transfera ali danas je beta pokazala opet svoju lošu stanu.To mi je bio 4 pokušaj.Ako mogu kako pomoći oko izjava, razgovora, nije mi problem reći ime i prezime. Nije me sram što trebam MPO da dođem do bebice, ne bojim se otkaza zbog MPO-a jer poslodavac ne daje otkaz zbog postupka nego zbog čestog bolovanja. Ja sam otišla poslije punkcije raditi i preživjela sam.
 Ja sam danas odlučila učlaniti se u Rodu, pomoći sa članarinom koja je fakat simbolična. Smatram da bi trebale izaći van, podjeliti letke po bolnicama koje rade MPO.......To ne može nitko osim nas.
 Možda je obustava postupaka  indirektna poruka struke da se pokrenemo!

----------


## Tibi

> minimuc, velika hvala tebi i tm


potpisujem, bili ste odlični i stvarno si rekla sve najvažnije  :Kiss:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Minimuc, kratko i jasno.
Bilo je odlično!  :Klap: 
Hvala

----------


## RuzicaSB

*jasna09*  svaka cast!To se zove duh a i entuzijazam.Moram priznati da mi njega fali zadnjih mjeseci i tim mi je draze vidjeti da ima jos cura poput tebe.Tnx. :Heart:

----------


## jana12

joj kako mi je žao što nisam to gledala,ali sve čestitke minimuc!

----------


## Reni76

Cure, kakva je situacija na VV-u? Idem na dogovor za slijedeći postupak u Utorak

----------


## mimimuc

*Jasna 09*- kada budu opet tražili   javi si reci kaj imaš , ja sam ostala bez posla kada sam krenula u MPO vode , i kada dođeš negdje novi ne toleriraju baš izostanke.
Sada me više nije briga šta bude bude , kada dođem na razgovor za posao odmah kažem da sam u MPO vodama i ako nemogu tolerirati pokoji izostanak onda nisam osoba za njih  ,jer svaki svoj izostanak sam uvijek odradila i nikome nisam ostala dužna ni sata.
Do nedavno nisam htjela  u medije , bojala sam se da će me netko prepoznati pa neću dobiti posao i ostale neugodnosti koje mogu slijediti , ali ako se mi ne borimo da nam se omogući potomstvo onda ćemo brzo izumrijeti kao narod to očito njima nije jasno a sve je više parova neplodno.

oproste na dugom postu ali morala sam reći

----------


## mimimuc

... i molim da se nitko ne nađe uvrijeđen , meni je bilo teško izaći iz anonimnosti  ali sada kada jesam osjećam se super


Velika pusa od nas dvoje   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ANAK

> Cure, kakva je situacija na VV-u? Idem na dogovor za slijedeći postupak u Utorak


Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak i vratio me kući jer nemaju sredstava za prirodnjake. A trebala sam u postupak od sutra. Rade samo stimulacije. Ajd ga pliz pitaj kad očekuje da bi mogli početi s prirodnjacima.
Puno hvala. :Smile:

----------


## valentine

Minimuc, Ti si zbilja jedna hrabra žena!  :Klap: 

 Sve najbolje želim Tebi i TM

----------


## snow.ml

> joj kako mi je žao što nisam to gledala,ali sve čestitke minimuc!


evo svima koji nisu gledali...još jednom svaka čast...nadam se da je ovo sada pokrenilo barem malu lavinu.. :Klap:  :Klap: 

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/u...-nemoguca.html

----------


## tim

> Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak i vratio me kući jer nemaju sredstava za prirodnjake. A trebala sam u postupak od sutra. Rade samo stimulacije. Ajd ga pliz pitaj kad očekuje da bi mogli početi s prirodnjacima.
> Puno hvala.


molim pojašnjenje ?

ja sam naručena za dogovor o postupku pred kraj četvrtog mjeseca, koja je razlika između prirodnjaka i stimuliranog postupka, dr. A mi je kao preporuku napisao IVF/ET, kakav je to postupak priodnjak ili stimulirani ??

----------


## ksena28

micimuc CARICA SI   :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Reni76

> Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak i vratio me kući jer nemaju sredstava za prirodnjake. A trebala sam u postupak od sutra. Rade samo stimulacije. Ajd ga pliz pitaj kad očekuje da bi mogli početi s prirodnjacima.
> Puno hvala.


Nema problema.
Htjela sma ti poslati pp, ali kod tebe nema te mogućnosti.
Daj ti meni prva pošalji.

----------


## kiša

MINIMUC velike čestitke na hrabrosti, bili ste odlični!

Cure, da li me netko može objasniti koja je razlika između prirodnog, blago stimuliranog i stimuliranog postupka MPO?
inače vas stalno pratim ali se jako malo javljam

----------


## Bebel

*mimimuc** * hvala vam, bili ste sjajni

----------


## andream

Kiša, stimulirani postupak odnosi se na terapiju menopurima/gonalima, odnosno injekcijama koje počneš primati od trećeg dana ciklusa do kad doc ocijeni da nastupa ovulacija. Uz to koristiš neko sredstvo za supresiju (suprefact) kojeg ušmrkavaš da bi se laički rečeno tvoji hormoni stopirali i ciklus upravljao upravo tim injekcijama. Kod polustimuliranog se misli na manji broj istih injekcija uz event. klomifene (tablete), dok se prirodnjak odnosi na upotrebu klomifena ili ničega, dakle samo se prati postojeći ciklus i utvrđuje dan ovulacije.
Uspjeh je zapravo najveći upravo kod stimuliranog postupka ali naravno da je sve individualno, ima krasnih primjera da stimulacija nije uspjela dok je upravo prirodnjak bio dobitan (evo sjetila se odmah naše forumašice *Sretne* koja je sada mamica).
Meni je osobno klomifen uvijek stanjivao endometrij i nije bio dobitan pa sam nekako podsvjesno znala da će upravo stimulacija biti uspješnija.

----------


## tim

> Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...
> 
> Poštovana,
> prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
> 1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
> 2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
> 3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
> 4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
> 5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
> ...



djelomično ponavljam post jer sam čekala da me moderator odobri pa mi je post objavljen na prošloj strani.

Uglavnom kod dr A naručena sam za kraj četvrtog mjeseca za dogovor o postupku i kao prijedlog je dr A naveo IVF/ET. Dobila sam gore citirani popis stim da je dr A prekrižio točku broj 5. kao da to više nije poterbno.

To je bilo 5.3.2010. ima li tko sličnu informaciju ??

----------


## kiša

puno hvala, sad mi je sve jasnije :Yes:

----------


## ANAK

Reni76, Sorry ali stvarno ne znam kako da pošaljem pp. Zašto ja nemam te mogućnosti?

----------


## ANAK

Cure, danas na HRT2 u 15:30 ima emisija Etika: Medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja. Vidjela sam da najavljuju na TV-u.

----------


## andream

Anak, hvala na info, gledat ćemo.
Možda bi bilo dobro da se ovo stavi kao zasebna tema da vide i druge cure?

----------


## ketty28

evo da prijavim jos jednu trudnocu, nije sa vv nego je uspjelo izmedju postupaka, kucna radinost, danas je 13+5 :Zaljubljen: , jako sam zahvalna sestrama i najboljem dr l, i sigurna sam da ce mi dobro cuvati moje smrzlice, hvala i curama na ovom forumu i zelim vam svima veeeelike trbuhe

----------


## amariya

Ketty, ovo je prekrasno. Ako može, reci koliko si puta bila na IVF i koja je dijagnoza. Sretno!!!!!

----------


## Reni76

> Reni76, Sorry ali stvarno ne znam kako da pošaljem pp. Zašto ja nemam te mogućnosti?


Dobila sam pp od tebe, javim ti sutra

----------


## snow.ml

> evo da prijavim jos jednu trudnocu, nije sa vv nego je uspjelo izmedju postupaka, kucna radinost, danas je 13+5, jako sam zahvalna sestrama i najboljem dr l, i sigurna sam da ce mi dobro cuvati moje smrzlice, hvala i curama na ovom forumu i zelim vam svima veeeelike trbuhe


PREKRASNO :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ČESTITAM: :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mimimuc

ketty28 - čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ketty28

ja 82, mm 82, ja pco, mm astenoterato, klomifeni nista, u 5 mj stimulacija 1,5 gonal, 29 js, 26 se oplodilo, 16 smrznutil, nista mi nije vraceno zbog hs(unutarnje krvarenje....), 11 mj klomifeni i tempirani nista, 12 mj klomifeni , 1 js aih,opet nista, i cekali 1 mj da krenemo po smrzlice i istovremeno se narucili kod dr v u srbiju, i bez klomifena 1 js 12-13 mm i oplodila se, sve skupa prosle 2 godine kako se borimo sa tim, i od 5 mj na vv.hvala vam cure od srca, i zelim vam svima da dozivite taj dan kad ce beta biti jakooo velika :Heart:

----------


## ivkica28

ajme koja priča..a daj mi reci dal ti imaš normalne menstruacije..ja nemam zato pitam..pa me zanima dal je i u mom slučaju moguče takvo čudo.

----------


## jana12

ketty čestitam,možeš reći da li je suprug što uzimao?

----------


## kiša

> evo da prijavim jos jednu trudnocu, nije sa vv nego je uspjelo izmedju postupaka, kucna radinost, danas je 13+5, jako sam zahvalna sestrama i najboljem dr l, i sigurna sam da ce mi dobro cuvati moje smrzlice, hvala i curama na ovom forumu i zelim vam svima veeeelike trbuhe


ČESTITAM ČESTITAM ČESTITAM, prekrasno, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiša

Cure, jel netko zna kakva je trenutna situacija na VV? Jel rade išta???
Mislim, znam je da bi oni radili, ali imaju li s čim!?

----------


## duga30

*Ketty* čestitam! To je sigurno još veće veselje kad ti se nakon svega dogodi prirodno! Želim ti lijepu trudnoću i uživaj!

----------


## ivkica28

evo curke ja se upravo vratila sa vv. bila sam na kontroli i kaže doktor da on misli da će se stanje sigurno popraviti..nema gužve i najvjerojatnije idem u 5 mj. na ivf...ali da ga ne držim za riječ.

----------


## Tibi

*ivkica28* hvala ti na informaciji. Nadajmo se da će se situacija popraviti, mada sam malo skeptična, maloprije čujem na radiu da moraju napraviti drastične rezove u zdravstvu tako da će spojiti neke bolnice, uvesti centralnu nabavu i još svašta nešto.... Uglavnom najdraži nam ministar danas ima razgovor kod predsjednika, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-spa...odjela/637129/
evo o spajanju malo više, vrlo neodređeno, svašta se iza ovoga može skrivati  :Sad:

----------


## ivkica28

ma ..ne znam kaj da kažem na ovaj članak..moramo biti optimistične..to nam jedino preostaje.

----------


## blondy1

Ketty28- iskrene čestitke, to je stvarno divna vijest!! 
Curke, molim vas savjet ako je koja čula ili prošla kroz proceduru kombiniranog testa da mi ga malo pojasni. Naime, dr A me naručio na VV 30.3.(11.tj), juče zvala sestru-kaže da to oni ne rade, toliko sam i sama skužila, znam da se nešto nosi u Vinogradsku, ali me svejedno naručila oko 8 na Vuk. Jel imate pojma koja je procedura i što eventualno mora pisati na uputnici, VV ili Vinogradska? Unaprijed hvala!!

----------


## ANAK

Jel ima uopće koja cura da je trenutno u postupku s klomifenima ili u kombinaciji?
Ja sam trebala biti sad u postupku ali  :Sad:  nema se para, pa mi rekao da se javim u 4.mj. Naravno da će mi se potrefit sa tjednom iz Uskrsa kad su oni obično na godišnjem, iako mi je dr.L. rekao da vjerojatno neće ići ali čisto sumnjam. Jel ima možda netko friške info o njihovom GO  :Smile: 

Reni76 kako je kod tebe prošlo? Šta kaže dr.?

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam jutros bila..pa mi je rečeno da bi u 5 mj. trebala ići na ivf..i to vjerojatno na kombinaciju lijekova..klomifeni i ..ali da ga ne držim za riječ

----------


## ivkica28

e da, ipak več počeli uzimati cure i u prirodni postupak..ako sam dobro skužila

----------


## amel

> Ketty28- iskrene čestitke, to je stvarno divna vijest!! 
> Curke, molim vas savjet ako je koja čula ili prošla kroz proceduru kombiniranog testa da mi ga malo pojasni. Naime, dr A me naručio na VV 30.3.(11.tj), juče zvala sestru-kaže da to oni ne rade, toliko sam i sama skužila, znam da se nešto nosi u Vinogradsku, ali me svejedno naručila oko 8 na Vuk. Jel imate pojma koja je procedura i što eventualno mora pisati na uputnici, VV ili Vinogradska? Unaprijed hvala!!


Ako je to za što pitaš kombinirani probir tj. test za Down sindrom rade ga (bar su ga radili kad sam ja bila trudna) samo u Vinogradskoj i koštao je nekih 300 kn jer to HZZO ne pokriva. Izvade ti krv iz vene i već oko 13 sati isti dan dobiješ rezultat. Mislim da se mora obaviti do 13, 14 tjedna trudnoće. Još se malo raspitaj jer ovako kako sam napisala je bilo prije 2 god i moguće da se nesto i promijenilo. Sretno!

----------


## ANAK

ivkica28 puno hvala na informacijama. Jesi čula što o Uskrsu? Rade li  :Smile:  ili ne  :Sad:

----------


## ivkica28

nisam ništa čula o godišnjem odmoru.

----------


## ina33

Evo nečeg što se nekako vrti u zraku - eventualno spajanje VV-a i KB-a Merkur, to je iz naslovnice današnjeg Jutarnjeg. Ionako su dosta blisko te dvije ustanove surađivali i fizički su, sustavom hodnika, povezane, ako se dobro sjećam:

http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-spa...odjela/637129/

----------


## pirica

> Evo nečeg što se nekako vrti u zraku - eventualno spajanje VV-a i KB-a Merkur, to je iz naslovnice današnjeg Jutarnjeg. Ionako su dosta blisko te dvije ustanove surađivali i fizički su, sustavom hodnika, povezane, ako se dobro sjećam:
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/milinovic-spa...odjela/637129/


čula sam i ja za to na radiju

----------


## valentine

> ivkica28 puno hvala na informacijama. Jesi čula što o Uskrsu? Rade li  ili ne


Ja inače idem na trudničke kontrole kod dr. L. Bila sam jučer i naručio me je za 3 tjedna  pa mi je sestra upisala 06.04., znači, dan poslije uskrsnog ponedjeljka.

Očito, nema GO.

----------


## inani

pa,zar oni vode i trudnice?

----------


## Reni76

Jučer sam bila na VV i dr. me je naručio prvi dan ciklusa što je slijedeći tjedan za stimulirani. 
Znači nema godišnjeg! 
Za sada ne rade polustimulirane, a za FET ne znam. Dosta sam kasnila, čekaonica već bila poluprazna.
Da, i onaj moj AMH od 0.9 se još množi sa 7, tako da i nismo tako loši.

----------


## ketty28

ja sam uzimala tu menstruaciju prije nesto od homeopatkinje koja mi je slozila nekakvu tekucinu sto sam pila za neredovite i jakoo bolne menstruacije, kad mi je ta dosla nisam ju ni osjetlia i uzimala sam nekekav med od nekog pcelara, a mm isto samo med i caj od m, iako osobno mislim da mi je ta homeopatkinja pomogla vise nego taj med, jer sam jako dobro reagirala na njezin lijek, evo i sad sam uzimala prva 3 mj jer sam se bojal amucnina zbog cira itd, i super sam se osjecala

----------


## nana1976

> Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...
> 
> Poštovana,
> prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
> 1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
> 2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
> 3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
> 4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
> 5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
> ...




Evo da se i ja javim. Na VV sam od prošle godine i sada sam dobila da u 5 mj. dođemo na pp sa svim ovim dokumentima na dogovor za postupak ivf/ef. Da li iko zna više šta poslije dolazi .

----------


## andream

blondy, ja sam radila kombinirani probir kod dr A zbog godina. Naručili su te ujutro jer će ti on obaviti UZV, gdje će izmjeriti nekoliko parametara, između ostalog i nuhalni nabor bebi koji je pokazatelj eventualno neke anomalije. Isti dan ćeš s tim papirom otići u Vinogradsku gdje će ćeš predati taj papir koji će ti on dati i izvaditi krv. Rezultate ćeš dobiti za par dana mailom i onda opet kod njega s rezultatima.
Meni je savjetovao nakon toga (bio mi je loš biokemijski rizik) da učinim i double/triple test, a s obzirom da je on bio dosta loš u odnosu na kombinirani, sugerirao mi je i amniocentezu.
Uputnica za Vinogradsku ti ne treba jer plaćaš sama test, a za VV se više ne sjećam da li sam je nosila (mislim da nisam). 
Sjećam se da je dr A slao inače na taj UZV kod dr Butorca u Vinogradsku ali tada je ovaj koristio godišnji pa mi ga je sam obavio.

----------


## valentine

> pa,zar oni vode i trudnice?


Dr. L da, ne znam za dr. A. 

Poslije pozitivne bete on nastavi dalje naručivati na kontrole (naravno, ako to trudnica želi i ako je iz Zg pa ne mora putovati).

----------


## duba13

Pozdrav curama koje se liječe na VV !!!!!!!! Ja bi molila malo pomoći u u informacijama. Kako se naručim za razgovor kod dok.L? Da li mogu zvati telefonom? U koje vrijeme? Koliko se čeka na razgovor? Nije mi prvi postupak,već ih imam dosta iza sebe,a sada bi probali u VV. Koliko se čeka od razgovora do postupka? :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*duba13* nazovi 01 2353 907 ili 01 2353892 i naruci se za razgovor kod dr.L. Tesko je reci koliko se ceka izmedju razgovora i postupka to sve ovisi o puno faktora, npr. na VV priznaju samo njihov spermiogram pa je za ocekivati da ce ti to traziti.Mozda ti kad ti pregleda svu papirologiju kaze da napravis  jos neke pretrage a sve to oduzima vrijeme.Ako pak zakljuci da vam ne treba nista osim novog spermiograma (puno ovisi i o tome kakav ce biti) onda ce te ubaciti najbrze sto moze (pogotovo ako imas preko 35 godina).No o tom potom.Prvi i najvazniji korak je naruciti se za razgovor.Sretno draga i javljaj novosti.

----------


## duba13

može,hvala na obavjesti !!!!!!!!

----------


## milivoj73

> *duba13* nazovi 01 2353 907 ili 01 2353892 i naruci se za razgovor kod dr.L. Tesko je reci koliko se ceka izmedju razgovora i postupka to sve ovisi o puno faktora, npr. na VV priznaju samo njihov spermiogram pa je za ocekivati da ce ti to traziti.Mozda ti kad ti pregleda svu papirologiju kaze da napravis jos neke pretrage a sve to oduzima vrijeme.Ako pak zakljuci da vam ne treba nista osim novog spermiograma (puno ovisi i o tome kakav ce biti) onda ce te ubaciti najbrze sto moze (pogotovo ako imas preko 35 godina).No o tom potom.Prvi i najvazniji korak je naruciti se za razgovor.Sretno draga i javljaj novosti.


vjerujem da je tipfeler Ružo, 01 2353 893 je ispravan broj za sestre dr L.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Hvala ti *Milivoj73*, sto je najgore ja si memorirala u tel pogresno.Valjda ih zato danas nisam ni mogla dobiti na taj broj ali dobila sam ih na ovaj prvi i sve 5.
Uglavnom dogovor je 13.04. nadam se stimuliranom bar u 6-om.

----------


## blondy1

Hvala ti, puno si mi pomogla i pojasnila!!

----------


## weather

Duba13 - dr. L će ti priznati spermiogram sa KBC RI jer je meni rekao da ih je on nagovorio da kupe isti kao i na VV. 
Milivoj ti je napisao dobar tel. broj... sretno!  :Wink:

----------


## amariya

Duga, htjela sam te samo upozoriti, ne znam koliko je hitnoća kod vas, ali dosta cura je otišlo sa VV upravo jer se dugo čeka za prvi put, a i za kasnije nije baš blistavo.

----------


## Tibi

> Duga, htjela sam te samo upozoriti, ne znam koliko je hitnoća kod vas, ali dosta cura je otišlo sa VV upravo jer se dugo čeka za prvi put, a i za kasnije nije baš blistavo.


Slažem se sa *amariya*, ako imaš sve papire čeka se barem pola godine, samo duže.... To je barem moje iskustvo a prešla sam 35.tu godinu, moja frendica je ušla u 38.tu godinu i u jednakoj je situaciji kao i ja, odnosno isto čeka kao i ja (u postupku je bila u 11. mj, a slijedeći postupak će možda imati tek u 6. mj)...* Duga*, ako ti je to ok, dobrodošla i družit ćemo se na ovim stranicama  :Love: . U svakom slučaju puno uspjeha ti želim, kao i svim curama ovdje  :Kiss:

----------


## duga30

*Tibi, Anamarya* samo jedna ispravka netočnog navoda  :Laughing: ja sam DUGA30, a koliko vidim DUBA13 ima problema. Ništa strašno, jedno slovo! Kod mene nije hitnost, trudna sam 22tj. jučer smo obavili 3d uzv i sve je u redu. Istina je da se dugo čeka i da nam Hzzo radi velike probleme, svima, ali meni se strpljivost isplatila. Pozrav svima i sretno!

----------


## nana1976

Cure da li koja išta zna šta sada slijedi, dajte barem nešto. Stalno vas čitam i otprilike sam upoznata da je velika gužva na VV. Naručena sam u 5 mj. da donesem papirologiju i taj dan će biti PP. dali koja zna šta slijedi dalje pošto mi je to prvi put

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Tibi* ako se radi o stimuliranim postupcima pauza je 6 mjeseci izmedju postupaka bez obzira na godine ako se ide s polustimuliranim (klomifen + menopur) pauza je puno manja.Ne kazem da cekanja nema, ima ga na svakoj drzavnoj klinici ali o tome koliko ce ko morati cekati na postupak tesko je govoriti jer niti smo mi svi isti niti su nam iste dijagnize itd itd no ne vidim razlog da ne pokusa i ne ode bar na razgovor i sama procijeni situaciju da li joj pase ili ne.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cure da li koja išta zna šta sada slijedi, dajte barem nešto. Stalno vas čitam i otprilike sam upoznata da je velika gužva na VV. Naručena sam u 5 mj. da donesem papirologiju i taj dan će biti PP. dali koja zna šta slijedi dalje pošto mi je to prvi put


Najvjerojatnije slijedi razgovor s odabranim doktorom koji ce ti pregledati nalaze, vidjeti trebate li jos koju pretragu napraviti, ako ne onda cete vjerojatno odrediti termin za postupak.A onda o tom  potom.Vidim da smo iz istog grada pa kako planiramo neku forumsku kavicu u skorije vrijeme javi mi na pp ako si zainteresirana pa te budemo u sve uputile.

----------


## Bebel

Da, ponovno nam se ismijava i da ponovno nas degradira. Svrstava nas u građane drugog reda iako je sad i struka rekla što misli po pojedinim metodama:
http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/lj-ho...-clanak-114145

Kako svako malo bilježimo naš očaj zbog njegovih metoda, slobodno recite što mislite o istima na 
http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267 
neka se vidi da nas ima koji mislimo drugačije od njega i tvoraca ovog besramnog zakona. Komentari su anonimni.
Učinite nešto već sad, a ne nakon par godina besuspješnih postupaka.
Hvala svima  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

ajd mi molim vas recite u koje doba se mogu naručiti kod dr A? Na razgovor za dogovor za psotupak? stara sam pacijentica, imam jedan uspješan IVF iz 2004. godine.
bilo kakva informacija bi me usrećila, hvala

----------


## Reni76

> ajd mi molim vas recite u koje doba se mogu naručiti kod dr A?


od 13 - 14 sati  01/2353-907

----------


## nataša

hvala reni76. 

 e sad, još jedno pitanje, ili dva?!

1. kakva je gužva kod dr A, a kakva kod dr L?

2. šta mi treba samo za dogovor, uputnica za kompletan pregled ili?!

3. ja sam pacijentica dr A i nije mi padalo na pamet da ga mijenjam, ali sestra me sad pitala kod koga želim ići, pa sam ostala zatečena, rekla sam jel stignem razmislit? jel da uopće razmišljam? ja nekako ne bi

4. ništa više, fala vam puno...

----------


## Bebel

> hvala reni76. 
> 
>  e sad, još jedno pitanje, ili dva?!
> 
> 1. kakva je gužva kod dr A, a kakva kod dr L?
> 
> 2. šta mi treba samo za dogovor, uputnica za kompletan pregled ili?!
> 
> 3. ja sam pacijentica dr A i nije mi padalo na pamet da ga mijenjam, ali sestra me sad pitala kod koga želim ići, pa sam ostala zatečena, rekla sam jel stignem razmislit? jel da uopće razmišljam? ja nekako ne bi
> ...


1. kod dr. L. je puno veća gužva;
2. kao i uvjek uputnica za pregled i UZV i naručiš se 8dc;
3. koliko znam ti si FET radila kod dr. A pa mi je čudno da te sestra pita kod koga ćeš. Da li si joj rekla da si kod A.? Izbor je tvoj uz napomenu da se kod L. duže čeka te uz još jednu napomenu a to je da si već bila kod A. a to su doktoru iz iste klinike.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I meni je čudno da te to sestra pitala Nataša, vjerojatno je mislila da si prvi put?
kako ćeš sad obrazložiti da si promjenila dr. mislim zašto? Druga stvar da ti se nešto zamjerio ali ovako mi je čudno

----------


## nataša

ma ne, uopće nemam namjeru mijenjati doktora, potpuno je glupo, nit imam razloga, ali sam se začudila zašto me sestra pitala, iako sam joj rekla da sam pacijentica dr A, pa sam pomislila da možda rade neki raspored među pacijenticama ili nešto slično?!

možda me jednostavno nije shvatila ili ju je nešto omelo pa je bila dekoncentrirana, iako je bila ljubazna kao i uvijek :Love: 
.. no nema veze, u svakom slučaju, ja sam pacijetica dr A i to je to!

hvala na informacijama!

----------


## ANAK

Cure jel ima koja da je bila kod dr.L. ovih dana? Jesu li dobili neka sredstva? Ja bi trebala u kombinaciju (klom+gon) odmah poslije Uskrsa, pa me zanima da li da se nadam ili ne. Puno hvala na bilo kakvom odgovoru.

----------


## Mimek

danas na VV pustoš obzirom na ono na što sam ja navikla... bila je jedna ženica kojoj je beta bila negativna i rekao joj L. da dođe u 5. mj.

----------


## nataša

pa kako pustoš?! znam da je broj poastupaka opao, ali baš toliko? ja se sjećam da nikad nisam imala gdje sjesti!!!!!!

----------


## ANAK

Mimek, hvala :Smile:

----------


## niki78

Pozdrav cure! Samo sam vas sve htjela pozdraviti. Ja sam nova u svemu ovome i za sada samo čitam što, kako i gdje...bila sam kod dr. A na VV i sad moram obaviti hrpu pregleda prije nego mi da termin za postupak (na žalost ništa mi ne priznaje od prije). 

Jedino što nigdje ne mogu naći je informacija da li je i koliko je uopće žena uspjelo ostvariti trudnoću potpomognutom u RH u zadnjih par mjeseci, odnosno od stupanaj novog (katastrofalnog) zakona...

----------


## snow.ml

> Cure jel ima koja da je bila kod dr.L. ovih dana? Jesu li dobili neka sredstva? Ja bi trebala u kombinaciju (klom+gon) odmah poslije Uskrsa, pa me zanima da li da se nadam ili ne. Puno hvala na bilo kakvom odgovoru.


i ja bi trebala poslje Uskrsa na stimulaciju klomifenom...nadam se da će nas obje primiti, mene je na početku mjeseca odbio...što li će biti sada? baš me zanima

*jel ima nekoga da je trebao ići u travnju na stimulaciju ali je doktor odgodio*

----------


## ivkica28

ajme ljudi ovo je strašno , stvarno sam bila optimistična glede cijele situacije..mislila sam da če se to ipak riješti.
ja bi trebala u 5 mj vjerojatno na kombinaciju klom+gonali

----------


## Bebel

> ajme ljudi ovo je strašno , stvarno sam bila optimistična glede cijele situacije..mislila sam da če se to ipak riješti.
> ja bi trebala u 5 mj vjerojatno na kombinaciju klom+gonali


VV je očito među prvim na udaru kod rezanja sredstava. Od 9 mj. komentiramo situaciju i iz mjeseca u mjesec nije ništa bolja. Čekaonica je poluprazna.
Molim da budemo toliko fer i shvatimo da krivci tome nisu naši doktori i klinika nego MINISTAR i zakon koji je na snazi. 

Svi koji osjećaju da su s istim pogođeni mogu se direktno obartiti dotičnom gospodinu koji uporno tvrdi da ima podršku javnosti:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/541...jimo-se!/page3
ili

http://www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=267 

Učinite nešto za sebe jer zakon ne pogađa nekog drugog nego baš VAS...

----------


## capka

> danas na VV pustoš obzirom na ono na što sam ja navikla....


jučer nije bila pustoš,nije se imalo gdje sjesti..istina neusporedivo je sa onim prije
Dr.L je imao 6 transfera,dr.A 2. za punkcije nisam sigurna točan broj ali oko 6 
dosta je cura bilo na folikulometriji u jutro
radi se ali kakvo je pravo stanje i kako će to sve ići dalje ne znam

----------


## Šiškica

Upravo sam došla s VV. Čekaona poluprazna.. U 10 sam vidjela zadnju ženu koja je izašla iz wc-a u spavaćici..Iza toga nikog više..
neusporedivo s onim prije..
Napokon sam i ja dočekala svojih 5 minuta.. uskoro sam šmrkalica.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## valentine

> Napokon sam i ja dočekala svojih 5 minuta.. uskoro sam šmrkalica..



Super Šiškice, neka ti bude sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Da li netko zna da li na VV-u idu na godišnji  tjedan iza Uskrsa?

----------


## snow.ml

> Da li netko zna da li na VV-u idu na godišnji  tjedan iza Uskrsa?


jedna mi je cura napisala da je naručena taj tjedan poslje Uskrsa, znači da nije na GO...

----------


## romanica

ja sam danas bila na punkciji i bile su samo 2 i jedan transfer,to dovoljno govori kakva je situacija

----------


## Bebel

Za opću informiranost uz veliko Hvala našim suborkama koje su javno istupile.

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/u-pot...-clanak-115210

----------


## Bebel

> Dr.L je imao 6 transfera,dr.A 2. za punkcije nisam sigurna točan broj ali oko 6


i




> ja sam danas bila na punkciji i bile su samo 2 i jedan transfer,to dovoljno govori kakva je situacija


Iz ova dva navoda je očito da je stanje jaaaaaaaaaaako loše.

----------


## Kadauna

> i
> 
> 
> 
> Iz ova dva navoda je očito da je stanje jaaaaaaaaaaako loše.


Bebel, debeli potpis

samo da podsjetim nove pacijentice da je Vuk Vrhovec lani u ovo doba imao 20-25 punkcija dnevno, ovo je stanje katastrofalno  :Sad: (

----------


## Mimek

capka ponedjeljak je uvijek maaalkice više ljudi, a to malo je značilo da su svi sjedili... i muški i ženski i ujutro u 8 i oko 12 h

----------


## ivkica28

*šiškice* dal si na stimuliranom ili polustimuliranom postupku..pitam te zbog dijagnoze jer bi ja trebala u 5mj ići na svoj prvi ivf ali zbog stanja bojim se da ništa od toga

----------


## Bebel

> ja sam danas bila na punkciji i bile su samo 2 i jedan transfer,to dovoljno govori kakva je situacija


*
romanica* oprosti na pitanju, ali da li si ti u stimulaciji ili ideš na odmrzavanje j.s.?

Ostalo mi je u sjećanju da si imala zamrznutih j.s. pa sam propustila tijek iz te tvoje prve stimulacije. Ukoliko ideš na odmrzavanje molim te info. zbog drugih cura koja je procedura. Hvala i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za postupak

----------


## romanica

Da išla sam da mi se pikne stanica i dalje je odmrzavanje.Danas sam opet bila gore misleći da bude transfer,ali trebam doći sutra.Valjda bude sve OK

----------


## Maybe baby

Cure, imam jedan problem...Ovaj mjesec bi trebala po prvi puta kod dr. A na VV.Kad sam zvala sestra mi je rekla da neka nazovem kada dobijem M pa da me naruči za 7, 8 ili 9. dan ciklusa. Meni sada M kasi 10 dana jer ovaj mjesec nisam uzimala Dabroston. Što vi mislite da li da odem kod svoje gin. pa da mi prepiše Dabroston jer mogla bi i 3 mjeseca čekati kada bi  moja M došla. Da li je koaj od vas imala takav slučaj?

----------


## Šiškica

u stimulirani idem..
pitao me jel želim opet probat s Klomifemom i Gonalima i odbila sam .. iz razloga jer ne reagiram normalno na tu terapiju..

----------


## Šiškica

> Cure, imam jedan problem...Ovaj mjesec bi trebala po prvi puta kod dr. A na VV.Kad sam zvala sestra mi je rekla da neka nazovem kada dobijem M pa da me naruči za 7, 8 ili 9. dan ciklusa. Meni sada M kasi 10 dana jer ovaj mjesec nisam uzimala Dabroston. Što vi mislite da li da odem kod svoje gin. pa da mi prepiše Dabroston jer mogla bi i 3 mjeseca čekati kada bi moja M došla. Da li je koaj od vas imala takav slučaj?


 
ja ti preporučam idi ti lijepo po Dabrostone i onda kad dobiješ M se lijepo naručis..  i to ti je to !!

----------


## ana-

*nataša* dobro došla natrag na VV želimo ti puno sreče i da ovaj postupak bude uspješan  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

Nadam se da će konačno ovo potaknuti reakcije ostalih pacijenata sa VV-a. 
Ovo je NAŠ problem...a suta može biti kasno i ostaju nam samo prazna čekaonica VV-a. 

Molim vas pogledajte u reagirajte.
Hvala


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koji su imali sreće i sad su u postupku (tko zna što će biti do kraja godine)

 :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## jo1974

ajde žene olovke u ruke i u napad zar čemo dopustiti da netko iz planine gazi naše dostojanstvo-DOSTOJANSTVO JEDNE ŽENE KOJA SAMO ŽELI BITI --MAMA.

----------


## lavko

> ajde žene olovke u ruke i u napad zar čemo dopustiti da netko iz planine gazi naše dostojanstvo-DOSTOJANSTVO JEDNE ŽENE KOJA SAMO ŽELI BITI --MAMA.


Apsolutno. 
Kako se kaže -Tko se za svoja prava ne bori, taj ih ne zaslužuje.

----------


## ivkica28

*šiškice* kad si zadnji puta bila na IVF?

----------


## ana-

cure možemo li i mi koje smo ostvarile trudnoču pisati pismo kao podrška vama svima koje još čekate i uporno se borite sa neuspjesima i ponovnim pokušajima  DA NAPOKON SVRGNEMO OVAJ ZAKON S VLASTIa bilo bi lijepo i ministra 

uz vas smo  :Bye:   :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

DA, naravno. piši kako je tebi bilo po starome zakonu, kolko si jajnih stanica dobila u punoj stimulaciji, koliko se oplodilo, koliko i ako imaš smrzlića  :Smile: )

----------


## Šiškica

> *šiškice* kad si zadnji puta bila na IVF?


Krenula sam početkom 11 mj. - postupak je neslavno obustavljen 9.11. (prazan folikul)

----------


## ivkica28

znači prije 6 mj.to je ok..nisi dugo čekala za drugi postupak, ja sam mislila da treba proči oko godinu dana. U svakom slučaju želim ti više sreče ovaj puta.

----------


## Pinky

*MOLIM VAS DA NAPIŠETE MAIL MINISTRU I ISKAŽETE SVOJE NEZADOVOLJSTVO NOVIM ZAKONOM.*

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-q...ne-samo-oni%29

ispada da na kraju kukamo svaka na svom pdf-u a nitko nista konkretno ne uradi. nije ni cudo sto milinovic smatra da je zanemariv broj nas koji se borimo sa neplodnoscu...

----------


## jelena30

bok cure, pratim vas već dosta dugo ali tek sam se sad pridružila forumu. imam iza sebe jedan IVF-ICSI iz 11 mj. gdje nisam došla do 
transfera. u ponedjaljak sam bila kod dr.A i krećemo u 4 mjesecu čim dođe m sa klomifenom+menopurom i cetrotide ampule. ima li netko iskustvo sa 
cetrotid-ima?

----------


## molu

Hajde cure, zar je tako teško napisati par rečenica. Čega se bojite? Ako nismo u stanju skupiti više od 30-tak pisama ili mailova, onda se stvarno zapitajte imate li pravo više govoriti o lošem zakonu. Nitko se neće zauzeti za nas ako mi sami nećemo.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Hajde cure, zar je tako teško napisati par rečenica. Čega se bojite? Ako nismo u stanju skupiti više od 30-tak pisama ili mailova, onda se stvarno zapitajte imate li pravo više govoriti o lošem zakonu. Nitko se neće zauzeti za nas ako mi sami nećemo.


x

----------


## laky

*http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni**)*

----------


## Nene2

Znamo svi koliko je teško proživljavati sve što nam se događa u  postupcima, i da ne želimo misliti ni na što drugo, ali ministarstvo  zdravstva organizira sastanak u kojem želi čuti mišljenje neplodnih  parova. Sve je to zbog *pisama* (odnosno e-mailova)  parova  (najviše) s ovog foruma.

Ovo je možda šansa da se promijeni zakon koji nam ŠTETI, SMANJUJE ŠANSE i  PONIŽAVA

Molim vas odvojite malo svog vremena i napišite barem par rečenica  NEPODRŠKE Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

I upišite se na listu na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni)?p=1581861&viewfull=1#post1581861

----------

